# MALAYSIA | Railways



## acela

I think the gov should convert to the standard gauge especially for the high speed comuter train as the 1m gauge is normally used for mountain climbing just like the one used in Switzerland where they have hilly areas. The only track that uses the standard gauge is the ERL train that rans from KL to KLIA. But we have to remember the cost the gov have to bear especially in converting these tracks.


----------



## Wisarut

Yeah ... The cost for converting meter gauge to standard gauge is VERY high indeed ... because you need to do it nationwide and the gauge breaking at Padang besar and Rantau Panjang ... Furthermore, theyu need to ask SRT to0 folow the suit by coverting the main trunk lien form Padang Besar all the weay up to Chiang Mai

Just conveting the gauge alone won't work, the realignment of the tracks to fit into High spedd rail version (4000-m welded steel rail vs the current 400 yard welded rail,
3000-meter radius curve vs the 200-400 meter radius curves etc etc) .... 

The error of the track at the cuirve will be 1435 mm +/- 2 mm to be qualfied as high speed track .. Failture to do so wil cause the derails 

Portable Interferometer will be used for accurate gauge measurement though ...


----------



## vytux

What are the current disadvantages that the network has with not having a standard gauge?


----------



## Wisarut

Probably, the rolling stock production since they have to import fro motehr coutnry and many of the m have produced rolligns stock for the stqandard gauge .. the rolling stock for meter gauge require specialized facility to produce ....


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

....


----------



## nazrey

by hafizi
Stesen Serendah


----------



## Tubeman

Why are the tracks so far apart? Is it for a possible third non-stopping track or to accommodate future widening to standard gauge? (or both)


----------



## nazrey

Renovating Ipoh station
Pictures by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

New platform
Pictures by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

The old platform 
Pictures by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## Yappofloyd

The Ipoh station design seems to be a good conservation effort with the new wave roof not intruding too much on the station.

Nazrey, I know the ext further north was cancelled/deferred by the PM (late 2003/early 2004). Can you advise on what are the current plans for future ext north of Ipoh.


----------



## nazrey

Yappofloyd said:


> The Ipoh station design seems to be a good conservation effort with the new wave roof not intruding too much on the station.
> 
> Nazrey, I know the ext further north was cancelled/deferred by the PM (late 2003/early 2004). Can you advise on what are the current plans for future ext north of Ipoh.


Some news in 2004....

*KTMB to benefit from Asean rail link *  

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) expects landbridge services to rise this and in subsequent years due to the integration of the Asean rail link stretching from Singapore to Kunming in China. 

“The integration of the Asean rail link will benefit freight services by rail as it is cheaper, efficient and regular. Our strategy is to develop along this area,” said KTMB chairman Tan Sri Datuk Thong Yaw Hong after a signing ceremony of a RM100 million five-year charter deal between KTMB and Freight Management (M) Sdn Bhd in Kuala Lumpur on Dec 7. 

Under the agreement, KTMB will provide wagons and locomotives to Freight Management to facilitate cargo shipment by rail from Port Klang to Bangkok, Thailand. Of the RM100 million, about RM65 million will accrue to KTMB for its services. 

The deal is based on the containerised rail cargo service operated between Malaysia and Thailand by KTMB and the State Railway of Thailand. Freight Management is en route to a listing on the Second Board of Bursa Malaysia Securities Bhd. 

Landbridge services are a major contributor to KTMB’s freight revenue. Last year, landbridge services recorded a revenue of RM33.4 million, which accounted for 39% of KTMB’s total freight revenue of RM99.2 million. 

Landbridge services mean cargo containers are loaded at a port and shipped across the country by rail to a foreign land. In 2002, revenue from landbridge services rose to RM29.5 million from RM23.5 million in 2001. 

The planned Asean rail ink will materialise when Cambodia begins construction of a 48km rail line from Poipet to Sisophon, which is expected to be completed by next year. 

When completed, it would link Phnom Penh to the Cambodian-Thai border for the first time by rail. KTMB is currently sharing its rail expertise and technical know-how with the Cambodian government. 

The Asean rail link project aims to build a railway that runs through Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam and thereafter to Kunming, China. The portion from Singapore to Thailand has existed for years as has the stretch from Vietnam to Kunming. The 48-km missing link would bring Cambodia closer to joining the two segments.


----------



## nazrey

BTW the current project of KTMB there are:

Project - Introduction 



The Project Management Division/PMD (formerly known as Special Projects) was specially formed in 1989 to manage the Electrified Double Track Project in the Klang Valley. Since then, the division has been entrusted by the Government to manage all Government funded projects notably in RMK7 and RMK8 Development Plans. Her main roles are to co-ordinate and integrate KTMB’s internal departments’ requirements for establishing and defining business, engineering, operational specifications and needs of a project, for approval by the Government. Subsequently, PMD shall managed all contractual, implementation and interfacing matters to realise the successful completion of the project

*The major projects currently handled by the Division are :- *

*- ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH 
- RAIL INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENT AT BATU GAJAH
- EIGHTH MALAYSIA PLANS (RMK8) 2001-2005*
a) Rolling Stock Upgrading
b) Construction Of New Commuter Stations 
- MidValley Station
- Kepong Sentral Station
c) Rehabilitation Of Infrastructure For Sabah State Railways


----------



## Yappofloyd

nazrey said:


> Some news in 2004....
> The planned Asean rail ink will materialise when Cambodia begins construction of a 48km rail line from Poipet to Sisophon, which is expected to be completed by next year.
> 
> When completed, it would link Phnom Penh to the Cambodian-Thai border for the first time by rail. KTMB is currently sharing its rail expertise and technical know-how with the Cambodian government.
> 
> The Asean rail link project aims to build a railway that runs through Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam and thereafter to Kunming, China. The portion from Singapore to Thailand has existed for years as has the stretch from Vietnam to Kunming. The 48-km missing link would bring Cambodia closer to joining the two segments.


Nazey, Thanks for all of this info. On the TAR, Kunming - Sinapore Asean working gp, I have some updated info in the form of a power point presentation which I'll upload sometime soon.


----------



## sequoias

Be glad it's faster than our commuter trains in Seattle, the diesel-electric locomotives pull 5 car trains up to 79 mph speed limit. 99 mph is 20 mph faster, so it would save some time.


----------



## nazrey

* RAIL INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENT AT BATU GAJAH* 














*Minister Officiates The Ground Breaking Of Batu Gajah’s New Railway Station - 18th March 2004*

The Minister of Transport Dato’ Sri Chan Kong Choy officiated Batu Gajah’s new railway station at a ground breaking ceremony at Kampung Pisang Batu Gajah, Perak. 

*In his speech he said the KTM Berhad's Central Workshop and Railway Training Centre would be set up there to help boost Batu Gajah town as the hub for major railway-based activities in the country. 

Two complexes, would be developed on the 160-hectare site and are expected to be completed in 2008 at a total cost of about RM400 million. They would have a combined workforce of 500. * 

The first complex, i.e the central workshop, would replace those found in Sentul, Kuala Lumpur. It is a part of the new Rail Infrastructure Development Project, and would undertake major maintenance and overhaul on KTM's rolling stock.

Another important complex would be the new railway-training centre, which would accommodate the growing demand for expertise in the railway sector and to enhance manpower skills. 

The project is one of the 12 under the electrified double-tracking project connecting Rawang and Ipoh. The others are in Serendah, Rasa, Batang Kali, Kuala Kubu Baru, Tanjung Malim, Behrang, Slim River, Sungkai, Tapah Road, Kampar and Ipoh. 

Dato’ Sri Chan added that the proposed training centre could also play the role of "centre of excellence" that could benefit other railway authorities in Southeast Asia. 

The Railway Infrastructure Development Project as a whole would also act as a catalyst for downstream activities in the area. This will create the much needed employment opportunities and raise the quality of life of the people of Perak, and Batu Gajah. 

Also present at the function were Barisan Nasional candidate for Batu Gajah Datuk Ong Ka Chuan, Transport Ministry secretary-general Datuk Zaharah Shaari, KTMB chairman Tan Sri Thong Yaw Hong and KTMB managing director Encik Mohd Salleh Abdullah. 

DRB-HICOM Berhad is the main contractor for Keretapi Tanah Melayu (KTM) electrified double-tracking project.



*Batu Gajah Station*


----------



## nazrey

*Rail Infrastructure Development At Batu Gajah * 

The State Government of Perak has designated a plot of land of approximately 400 acres to accommodate the development of the new railway facilities in Batu Gajah. This project involves the construction of a new workshop, EMU depot, training centre and quarters for critical staff. 


The preliminary survey work and Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) study were completed in July 2003. The Government is expected to appoint Detailed Design Consultants by mid 2004.


Completion is targeted by mid 2008 in order to accommodate relocation of the existing workshop facilities in Sentul. This would enable the site presently occupied by the Sentul Workshop to be handed over to Sentul Raya Sdn. Bhd. for further commercial development

*Topographic And Surrounding View For Batu Gajah Project Site * 

1) Topographic Map Showing Location Of Project Site










2) View of area showing duck rearing area in a pond within the site










3) View of Pond located to the southwest of project site


----------



## nazrey

*- EIGHTH MALAYSIA PLANS (RMK8) 2001-2005*

a) Rolling Stock Upgrading
 KTM (Malayan Railway) Thread


----------



## nazrey

* EIGHTH MALAYSIA PLANS (RMK8) 2001-2005*

b) Construction Of New Commuter Stations 
- MidValley Station

May 2004 




























MidValley Phase 2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107875 

_New MidValley KTM Komuter Station To Begin Operation August 23, 2004 - Poster _


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

The new Mid Valley station


----------



## nazrey

*The major projects currently handled by the Division are :- *

*- ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH 
- RAIL INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENT AT BATU GAJAH
- EIGHTH MALAYSIA PLANS (RMK8) 2001-2005*
a) Rolling Stock Upgrading
b) Construction Of New Commuter Stations 
- MidValley Station
- Kepong Sentral Station
c) Rehabilitation Of Infrastructure For Sabah State Railways

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kepong Sentral Station


This 42nd commuter station that will be constructed next to the Desa Complex, Kepong and located at the north of the existing Kepong Station is designed in-line with the concept adopted by the MidValley Station, i.e., disabled friendly station with parking facilities for park and ride commuters. The huge residential, industrial and commercial developments within the vicinity of the new station will provide potential increase to the commuter ridership. 

The existing Kepong Station, with limited parking facilities and narrow access roads, is not conducive for park and ride concept of the commuter service. Kepong Sentral station with ample parking and contemporary facilities will mitigate this problem and is expected to attract huge patronage, particularly due to its strategic and convenient location and the presence of severe traffic congestion in this locality will make rail travel more preferable. 

The award of construction contract was formalised on 28 September 2004 and the project will be implemented on a fast track design and built basis with completion by end 2005.

 KLANG and KEPONG Sentral


----------



## nazrey

c) Rehabilitaion Of Infrastructure for Sabah State Railways

The first phase of the Short Term Improvement Plan for the Sabah State Railway (SSR) was completed in November 2003. This RM10.67 million project was carried out jointly by KTM Berhad and SSR to sustain the present train operation and ensure that the minimum safety standard of the railway is maintained. Scope of work involved supply and renewal of sleepers and repairs of SSR’s existing rolling stocks. 
The second phase of the Short Term Improvement Plan has been instituted to enhance SSR’s operational capability and safety that entails rehabilitation and upgrading of the railway infrastructure, rolling stock, signalling and communication systems. Implementation of the second phase has been approved by the Government and the completion of the work is expected within 3 years. Although geographically and administratively SSR has never been under KTM Berhad’s purview, KTM Berhad has been entrusted to undertake the implementation of the project on behalf of the Federal Government. All activities ranging from studies, data collection, preparation of needs statement, monitoring and site supervision will be utilising KTM Berhad’s in-house expertise. 

The award of construction contract was formalised on 09 December 2004 and expected to be completed by mid 2007.



Route Map: Tenom - Kota Kinabalu


----------



## nazrey

Railway model


----------



## nazrey

*Rail project delayed by contractor claims*
FRANCIS FERNANDEZ 


THE steering committee set up by the Transport Ministry to oversee the RM4.6 billion, 180km Ipoh to Rawang double tracking project, hasn’t met for more than 10 months, sources said yesterday.

Under the original plan, the special committee, headed by the Ministry’s secretary-general Datuk Zaharah Shaari, was to meet weekly with the lead contractors and the main sub-contractors of the project to help fast track the completion of the job, which has missed its target completion date by close to three years.

The double tracking project was supposed to be completed by 2002, but now industry players say that it might only be completed by early 2007.

The project is split into two portions. The first is the civil and structural works, which is worth about RM2.6 billion, and the second portion is the systems works, which is worth about RM2 billion.

The lead contractor for the civil and structural works is DRB Hicom Bhd, while the systems works contract was given to Mitsui & Co Ltd, Japan's second largest trading company. 

The system works can only start when the civil portion is 90 per cent complete. The civil and structural works is said to be about 85 per cent complete.

Mail Money was told that the project is progressing at slightly under 0.5 per cent a month. 

At its peak, the progress was between 0.5 per cent and 1 per cent a month. 

Much of the delay is believed to be due to the variation claims put forward by the main contractors for the job.

Both Mitsui and DRB have put in compensation claims, which in total exceed RM1 billion.

It is believed that the steering committee hadn’t met partly because of the disputes regarding the financial claims, as the contractors want a clear picture if their claims will be paid.

Mail Money had previously reported that the Government is in the midst of negotiating with Mitsui over its claims, while the claims made by DRB might go into arbitration.

While its not known why the Ministry hasn’t called for a steering committee meeting, industry players say there is little value in calling for such a meeting now because the delay in the project is not because of logistics but is mostly centered on the financials.


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya monorail project.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> 1st phase completed


*KLIA transit Station @ Putrajaya/Cyberjaya*
My pics


----------



## nazrey

*Electrified Double Track Project Between Rawang To Ipoh*

*Batu Gajah Station* :

*March 26,2005*


----------



## nazrey

*Serendah Freight* :

*April 3,2005*











*Slim River Station*

*April 4,2005*


----------



## nazrey

*Riding on success of Midvalley * 


KTM Komuter received a much-needed boost with the amazing success of its station at Midvalley. It now hopes to replicate this experience in future projects, writes LEONG SHEN-LI. 

IN the national scheme of things, the opening of the Midvalley KTM Komuter station in Kuala Lumpur would have hardly caused a ripple. 
The new station was just an additional stop along the existing Rawang-Kuala Lumpur-Seremban line, and its RM12mil price tag hardly puts it in the league of mega projects. 

In fact, in strict railwayman jargon, Midvalley is not even a station but a mere halt where trains stop just long enough for passengers to get on or off. 
Yet, the station, located next to the busy Midvalley Megamall, has achieved something infrastructure projects many times its cost has not managed to do
– perform beyond expectation. 
KTM Bhd conservatively estimated that the station would cater to around 2,000 people at the beginning, rising to 4,000 by the end of its first year of operation. 












SPECIAL FEATURES:The Midvalley station ushers in a new era for the KTM Komuter network in terms of design. It is the first station outside KL Sentral and Kuala Lumpur to be totally covered. 

However, at the close of business on the first day of operations on Aug 23, over 3,000 people had walked through the station's turnstiles. On the third day, the target level was surpassed when over 7,000 people used the station. 

On its fifth day, a Saturday, the numbers surged past the 10,000 mark and three days later on National Day, it went over 27,000. 

Although the high use can be attributed to the holiday season, and the volume under “normal” conditions is expected to stabilise at a much lower level, the response has been nothing short of amazing. 

“I will need to belanja everyone makan,” KTM general manager commuter services, Roslan Mohammed was heard telling some of his staff just after the official launch of the station on Aug 26. 

The tremendous response, on hindsight, should not have been surprising. The station, after all, was designed with the necessary characteristics needed for a well-patronised, commuter-friendly station. 

Although the requirements are very basic and would have been prescribed by any transport expert, they have unfortunately not been followed consistently when the Klang Valley’s rail-based public transport system was developed. That is why you find many stations with hardly any people in them. 

KTM managing director Mohd Salleh Abdullah knew he had a good location for his Midvalley station. His railway lines ran hardly 100m from one of Kuala Lumpur’s busiest shopping centres. 

However, he did not have a station there and for years, he missed out on the opportunity to capture the thousands who flocked to the mall everyday, all of whom needed some form of transport to get there. 

When the wheels of bureaucracy turned in his favour, construction of the station began in July last year and was completed in just over a year. 
Midvalley is the fourth station to have a direct link to a shopping complex, after Putraline light rail transit system’s tunnel between its KLCC station and Suria KLCC, and the monorail’s bridge links between its Bukit Bintang and Imbi stations with Sungei Wang Plaza and Berjaya Times Square respectively. 
And Midvalley proves for the fourth time that such link-ups benefit both the public transport operator and the shopping centre. 

While the station’s location was ideal, access to the mall was not. The busy Lingkaran Syed Putra encircles Midvalley Megamall and shoppers would have had to dodge cars and dash across the road to get to the station. 

Realising the problem, mall owners Midvalley City Sdn Bhd constructed a bridge linking the mall directly to the station. The link was made user-friendly with escalators and a roof. For the blind, tact tiles were laid. 

Signage within the mall was also changed to lead people to the bridge, and it did not take long for shoppers to discover this convenience. 
The Midvalley station also ushers in a new era for the nine-year-old KTM Komuter network in terms of design. It is the first station outside KL Sentral and Kuala Lumpur to be totally covered. It also has lifts, toilets and is disabled-friendly. 

“When I told several passengers who were pushing strollers to use the lift, they were surprised. They thought it was like the other stations which only had stairs,” said Mohd Salleh. Now, KTM hopes to construct roofs at all stations. 

Midvalley has certainly increased the number of people using the KTM Komuter network. 

“I believe at least 80% of those using Midvalley are new users. It would not have taken away passengers from other stations,” Mohd Salleh said. 
More passengers mean more revenue and, although the collection from the new station is not expected to be high – most passengers only travel the short distance to KL Sentral, which costs only RM1 – the extra money is certainly welcome. 

But most importantly, Midvalley has provided a tremendous boost to the morale of those in KTM. This is especially sweet when, according to Mohd Salleh, there have been “very few things for a very long time which have brought such joy.” 

“Midvalley shows that if given the opportunity, we can do well,” he said. 
The good feeling has given him strength for the other projects that have been lined up, namely the Kepong Sentral commuter station, and the long-awaited Sentul-Batu Caves extension. 

“I believe we can replicate our Midvalley experience if we bring the KTM Komuter to Batu Caves,” he said, adding that he was awaiting the government's green light to proceed with the project. 

Meanwhile, he has been relishing every moment spent at the Midvalley station, either standing at the ticket booth or sitting on a bench at the platform, observing the cycle of commuters building up and then disappearing with each departing train. 

“I more or less knew we would do well here. I just didn't know it would be this well,” he said. -THE STAR-


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh Station*











*Tanjung Malim Station* :


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia axes DRB-Hicom from rail job*
13 May 2005




Malaysia has removed DRB-Hicom Bhd as main contractor for the country's biggest rail project, which is behind time and over budget, sources familiar with the situation said on May 13. 

The government intends to give the remaining work on the RM2.60 billion project to UEM World Bhd, sources close to the government and the firms told Reuters. 

The government, DRB-Hicom and UEM World declined to comment. 

DRB-Hicom, which has interests ranging from auto distribution to property and infrastructure, is 15.8% controlled by tycoon Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary. 

*A source close to the deal said DRB-Hicom, which faces a cost overrun of RM700 million, plans to ask the Transport Ministry to reconsider its decision but this could not immediately be confirmed. 

The source said the Transport Ministry terminated the DRB-Hicom contract two weeks ago. 

"UEM was given the letter of intent about a week ago to take over the unfinished portion for RM1.10 billion," the source added. 

"DRB is seeking to be allowed to finish the job if the government pays RM700 million to meet the cost overrun. The government could save RM400 million." 

DRB-Hicom, which won the contract in 2000, has blamed the delays on factors such as land acquisition and late payments. 

"It's a complex project. The budget was tight from the outset," said a consultant working on the project. "You are looking at an extra RM1 billion." 

Newspapers have said work on the 180km track between Rawang and Ipoh is 65% complete, but 17 months behind schedule and RM700 million over budget. 

The link is the second leg of an ambitious plan to modernise the country's rail system with two parallel lines of electrified track running the entire length of peninsular Malaysia.*


----------



## nazrey

*DRB-Hicom fully paid for 'normal claims'*
22 May 2005 11:45 AM
By Jimmy Yeow










Nor Mohamed signing the plaque at the official opening of 
"Bangunan Avenue". On the left is Avenue Capital Resources Bhd 
chairman Tan Sri Samshuri Arshad.


*The government has fully paid DRB-Hicom Bhd, the main contractor for the RM2.58 billion Ipoh-Rawang electric double-tracking rail project, for earlier agreed works, but not for some RM700 million in variance order for additional works. *

Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said the "normal claims" had been fully paid. 

"The variance order is a separate issue," he told reporters after opening Avenue Capital Resources Bhd's “Bangunan Avenue” in Kuala Lumpur on May 20. He declined to elaborate.

He was responding to a question on claims by DRB-Hicom that it had not been fully paid for completing 88% of the civil works of the project as well as some RM700 million in variation cost owed by the government. 

DRB-Hicom had mutually terminated the contract with the government in view of the huge debt owing by the government. 

Nor Mohamed said the task of appointing the main contractor to replace DRB-Hicom was with Transport Ministry. “It is the government’s intention to complete it as soon as possible,” he said. 

United Engineers (Malaysia) Bhd (UEM), which is in talks with the government, is a front-runner for the job to complete the remaining works. 

UEM subsidiary UEM Builders Bhd, which is a sub-contractor for the building of RM650 million worth of bridges in the rail project, said earlier on May 20 that it was keen to take up the responsibilities. 

GLCs performed extremely well 
Meanwhile, on another matter, Nor Mohamed said government-linked companies (GLCs) said Khazanah Nasional Bhd and GLCs had performed extremely well last year and expected them to do better this year. 

“We have just completed the first year and have seen some changes and progress, but the next 12 months will be very critical as we want to put the bulk of our vision and thinking into action,” he said. 

“An important area for the GLCs for the next 12 months, especially those providing services, is that they should contribute to improving the quality of life,” he added. 

Nor Mohamed said that under GLCs reforms, the government wanted to see results within three years. “The reforms are not like a 100-metre dash but more like a marathon race,” he said. 


Liberalising capital market 
Earlier, in his speech, Nor Mohamed said the government would implement the liberalisation of the capital market in a progressive and planned manner. 

He said the deregulation of the domestic market would facilitate the emergence of strong domestic players. 

“An important underlying element to improve the effectiveness of the Malaysian financial market is to encourage greater competition as it will drive market players to attain higher standards and allow them to compete both domestically and internationally,” he added. 

He said Universal Brokers such as Avenue needed to remain dynamic and establish its competitive niche, particularly in the context of competition from investment banks and foreign brokers. 

“Local players should view liberalisation as an opportunity to expand through international strategic alliances and financial product innovation,” Nor Mohamed said.


----------



## nazrey

*Behrang Station*










*Sungkai Station* :


----------



## nazrey

*Under Kong Choy’s “fast-track” development, the Ipoh-Rawang double tracking project fell further behind schedule from one year to some four years, with the pace of completion of project only one-third of the rate before the “fast track”* 
(11/05/2005) 
Media Statement 
by Lim Kit Siang




(Parliament, Wednesday): When Datuk Chan Kong Choy became Transport Minister two years ago, the RM4.6 billion Ipoh-Rawang electrified double tracking project was one year behind schedule, as it was to be completed in 35 months in June 2003 from the commencement of the contract in July 2000.

Now, the project, which is in two packages - the RM2.58 billion infrastructure works awarded to DRB-Hicom and RM1.9 billion systems works awarded to Mitsui & Co Transport Systems – is some four years behind schedule, as it can only be operational at the earliest in 2007.

In September 2003, Chan announced a “fast track” programme to complete the Ipoh-Rawang double tracking project before October 2005 for the new train service to start in early 2006.

The dynamo of this “fast track” programme was a steering committee which Chan formed and headed by the Transport Ministry secretary-general Datuk Zaharah Shaari to look after the progress of the project. Chan said the steering committee would meet weekly with the main contractors to solve the problems faced in the course of implementing the project.

However, Chan’s “fast track” project made dubious history in government development as being the slowest of all “fast track” projects. Instead of meeting weekly, the high-powered “fast track” steering committee had not met for the past one year!

In September 2003, Chan announced that DRB-Hicom had completed 71.65 per cent of the infrastructure and civil works after 38 months between July 2000 – September 2003, i.e completion of 1.9 per cent of the project per month. Early this year, independent consultant, MOTT MacDonald Ltd reported that only 82 per cent of the project had been completed by December 2004, i.e. completion of another 10.35 per cent of the project in the following 14 months of “fast track” development or 0.7 per cent of the project per month. This means that work during the 14-month “fast track” phase is very much slower as it is only 36.8 per cent of the completion rate in the previous 38 months of “non fast-track” of the contract.

Chan Kong Choy should explain the dubious honour of being responsible for the slowest “fast-track” development project in Malaysian history, with the Ipoh-Rawang double tracking project worsening from one-year behind schedule when he became Transport Minister to some four years behind schedule and the rate of completion under the “fast track” only about one-third the rate before the “fast track”.

The Transport Minister cannot keep mum on my statement yesterday about the Ipoh-Rawang double-tracking project and the Malaysian public are entitled to a full explanation from Chan as to (i) whether UEM Group Bhd had replaced DRM Hicom as the lead contractor for the unfinished portion of 18% of the project; (ii) whether this is at an additional cost of RM1.1 billion, hiking the infrastructure costs from RM2.58 billion to RM3.68 billion; and (iii) how public interests are served by such last-minute “change of horse” in the lead contractor.


----------



## nazrey

*Rail boost* 
25-04-2005
By Jimmy Yeow



Part of the northern sector of the multi-billion ringgit double-tracking project, which was deferred in late 2003, may be revived under the 9th Malaysia Plan if proposals by the Transport Ministry are accepted. 

Its minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said: â€�The double-tracking project between Rawang and Ipoh is ongoing and it is only logical that we extend it. We have put forward (proposals) to the government to extend the double-tracking from Rawang-Ipoh (180km). We have proposed some projects under the 9th Malaysia Plan covering the northern stretches.â€� 

The Ipoh-Rawang stretch costing RM4.6 billion is 82% completed and will be ready in 2007. 

Speaking to reporters after officiating at the 1st Asia Rail Conference & Exhibition in Petaling Jaya on April 25, Chan said the ministryâ€�s proposals covered mainly the northern portion and not the whole double-tracking project as proposed earlier. He said a major portion of the budget allocation for transportation under the 9th Malaysia Plan would go to the development of railways. 

In December 2003, the government announced the deferment of the RM14.5 billion electrified double-tracking project, which was earlier jointly awarded to Malaysia Mining Corporation Bhd and Gamuda Bhd. The deferment affected the northern stretch from Ipoh to Padang Besar and the southern sector from Seremban to Johor Bahru. 

At that time, the Gamuda-MMC joint venture was appointed the main contractor for infrastructure works and the lead contractor for the entire project, including the management of interface between infrastructure and systems components. 

Indian Railway Construction Co, DRB-Hicom Bhd and Emrail Sdn Bhd were given first right of refusal to be appointed as sub-contractors for the 339km Ipoh-Padang Besar segment. For the 297km southern section, China Railway Engineering Corp, DRB-Hicom and Hikmat Asia Sdn Bhd were given first right of refusal to be appointed as sub-contractors. 

Chan said the government would extend the project to cover the 7.5km Sentul-Batu Caves stretch and by an additional 7km to Selayang. This stretch, considered high priority due to the rapid development taking place there, is expected to cost RM400 million and take 30 months to complete. It could see a daily passenger traffic volume of 46,000.


----------



## nazrey

*DRB-Hicom’s RM4.6bil rail contract terminated* 
Sunday May 15, 2005



PUTRAJAYA: The Government will take over the Rawang to Ipoh electrified railway double tracking project from DRB-Hicom, the Transport Ministry said. 

It said in a statement yesterday that with the decision, the contract given to project main contractor DRB-Hicom on July 3, 2000 had been terminated. 

The balance of work under the contract would be given to another entity, which has yet to be appointed, the statement said. 

Arrangements to appoint a new party to take over the uncompleted works are now being finalised. 

The statement, however, did not indicate when the contract was terminated. 

It was reported that the RM4.6bil project was behind schedule and had gone over the budget. 

The 182km track is said to be 82% completed but is 17 months behind schedule. 

*The latest completion date reported was 2007. *

KTM Berhad’s electrified double track sector in the Klang Valley now spans 150km covering Rawang, Seremban, Sentul and Port Klang. 

The expansion of the double track from Rawang to Ipoh is seen as an important part of the modernisation of the railway system. 

It aims to reduce travel time between Ipoh and Rawang from the present three and a half hours to two and a half.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya monorail*



>


----------



## nazrey

Terminal in progress


----------



## nazrey

Western transport terminal Putrajaya
More infos Here.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Electrified Double Track Project Sentul - Batu Caves*
> source : EDT
> 
> 
> 
> In line with the Government’s Policy to alleviate road congestion and enhance the existing public transportation system, it has become indispensable to extend the existing Klang Valley Commuter Network to Batu Caves. Upon completion, residence in the Selayang/Gombak municipality would benefit from a high capacity railway service that would also serve as an alternative means for road transportation. The existing single track route will be upgraded to a double track and equipped with new infrastructure, i.e., new bridges, underpasses, drainage systems, new Sentul and Batu Caves Stations, new halts at Taman Wahyu, Kampung Batu and Batu Kentonmen, overhead electrification system 25kV AC (single phase) including modern signalling and communication system. The project is expected to commence in the third quarter of 2004 and expected to complete within a period of 30 months.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentul - Batu Caves EDT Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perspective View*
> 
> 1) Typical Halt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Batu Caves Station





> Proposed three halts and an end station at an environmentally and historically sensitive site as an extension of the Kuala Lumpur commuter line located in Batu Caves, Kuala Lumpur.




*YTL and Siemens in talks to take over project*
SHAREN KAUR 
Dec 5


YTL Corp Bhd, the country’s largest builder, and Siemens AG, Europe’s largest engineering group, may take control of the RM480 million Sentul-Batu Caves high speed rail contract, people familiar with the matter said yesterday.


Mail Money was told that YTL is in talks with Siemens to take over the three-packaged rail project.

"YTL wants to rope in Siemens to work on the three packages with Sentul Raya, by providing its expertise in signalling and electrification works," Mail Money was told.

It is firmly believed that Sentul Raya Sdn Bhd, partly owned by YTL, had secured the letter of intent (LoI) for the first package worth as much as RM230 million from the Ministry of Finance (MOF) last month.

The LoI for package two, worth about RM80 million, was given to Saujana Beta Development Sdn Bhd, a unit of Brunsfield Corp Sdn Bhd, while the LoI for package three, worth nearly RM150 million, was given to privately-held Golden Land Development Sdn Bhd.

Mail Money was told that Sentul Raya had been nominated by the MOF to work on package one, as well as manage package two and three.

The MOF had also asked Sentul Raya to interface all the three packages and deliver the project within schedule.

"The Sentul-Batu Caves project is an important project. The MOF wants to engage companies with railway expertise so that the whole system is delivered on time," said the source.

Apart from Siemens, the companies which have the infrastructure expertise to undertake the job are Bombardier Transportion, Balfour Beatty Plc, Alstom Transporation, Westing- House, Union Switch & Signal, Ascom AG (Switzerland) and Korea LG.


----------



## nazrey

*Govt Assessing Coaches For Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh Electric Train*


IPOH, Jan 5 (Bernama) -- The government is assessing the trains to buy for the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh electric train service which is scheduled to commence in early 2008.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said Thursday that the government was looking for the most suitable model but did not disclose details like the cost or the manufacturer.

He was speaking to reporters at the railway station here after arriving from Kuala Lumpur on board a train to inspect the progress of the construction of the 204km Ipoh-Rawang electric double-track railway.

He said the RM4.1 billion project was scheduled for completion by the end of 2007.

"The infrastructure works which are now 84 per cent completed are scheduled to be ready end of this year while the system works will be fully completed by end of next year to enable the service to be launched in early 2008," he said.

On the service for the route, he said the journey between Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur would take more than two hours and the train would only stop at the Batu Gajah, Kampar, Tapah, Slim River, Tanjung Malim and Rawang stations.

"This means that Ipoh residents can commute to work in Kuala Lumpur," he added.

The project was delayed before it was taken over by UEM World Bhd from DRB-Hicom Bhd last June.


----------



## nazrey

Progress Photograph
1) Railway Bridge BR527 - Sg. Keranji












2) ROB Jalan Tapah - Teluk Intan












3) New Centralised Train Control (CTC) At Sentral KL Station











4) Serendah Station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Proposed 14 standard Halts and Stations for the Rawang - Ipoh high-speed line. Located between Rawang to Ipoh.*


----------



## nazrey

*Locomotives underutilised*
By Cindy Tham 
10-01-2006


*Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) is unable to maximise the use of the 40 high-power locomotives it bought for US$123 million (RM461 million) due to the delay in the completion of the Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking project. *

With the double-tracking, KTMB will be able to raise the capacity by five-fold from the current operations. In the meantime, the national railway is losing out on the chance of making more revenue. 

According to KTMB, it will be able to use these high-power locomotives for freight trains more frequently after the completion of the double-tracking project between Rawang and Ipoh. These locomotives from the US and China will be able to serve the busy freight sector between Ipoh and Port Klang, it said. 

“We anticipate the capacity increase to be five-fold,” it said in an email reply to FinancialDaily. 

KTMB had acquired 20 high-power Blue Tiger locomotives from General Electric Company, USA, which arrived in stages beginning 2003. “All 20 of these locomotives are now fully commissioned,” it said. 

The Blue Tiger locomotives, including capital spares, cost US$64.5 million via the counter trade of palm oil, it said. 

KTMB said it had acquired another 20 high-power locomotives from Dalian, China, which cost US$58 million — including capital spares — also via the counter trade of palm oil. 

By last November, it had received 12 of these locomotives from China, which are currently undergoing commissioning tests. 

KTMB said the high-power locomotives are capable of operating 30 to 40 wagons per run, compared with 20 wagons with existing locomotives. 

The hauling capacity of these high-power locomotives is 2,500 tonnes as opposed to only 1,200 tonnes using existing locomotives, it added. 

These high-power locomotives are expected to reduce the national railway’s dependence on locomotives leased from India. 

*KTMB is currently leasing 20 locomotives from India. “This number will be reduced to 15 in 2006, 10 in 2007 and by 2008, we expect to stop leasing the locomotives,” it said. *

The average cost for leasing and maintenance is expected to come up to about RM13 million for 15 locomotives for 2006, it said. 

Work on the 179-km electrified double-tracking project between Rawang and Ipoh, which took off in 2000, was initially scheduled to be completed in 2002. DRB-Hicom Bhd was appointed to handle the construction of the infrastructure part of the project. 

Following delays and cost overrun, the government announced last August that it had terminated the contract with DRB-Hicom and appointed UEM World Bhd to take over the rest of the work. 

The RM4.1 billion project is now scheduled for completion by the end of 2007.


----------



## nazrey

*Electrified Double Track Project Between Rawang To Ipoh*

Picture by : KonstantineChoo from KTMRailwayfan Club


----------



## nazrey

Picture by : KonstantineChoo from KTMRailwayfan Club










Main entrance


----------



## nazrey

Picture by : KonstantineChoo from KTMRailwayfan Club

Ticket counters










Cafeteria


----------



## nazrey

Less attractive or was never attractive?

*I*s Rawang today less attractive than the towns in the south? Chan, understandably, does not think so. "It is just that those areas have become more attractive. Properties located in the southern corridor are enjoying enhanced values as development there is government-led. The infrastructure is in place, making the properties a more attractive investment," he reasons. "If Cyberjaya and Putrajaya weren't in the south, property prices in Puchong wouldn't be as high as that."

Talam's other developments are in the south, one of which is at Putra Perdana.

However, the property consultant at DTZ Debenham Tie Leung maintains that Rawang was never attractive. "Most developers went to Rawang based on the premise that there was going to be a lot of development by the state government, such as Proton City," he says.

"There has been no emphasis on Rawang's rejuvenation," he adds, noting that "the few rows of pre-war shop houses" in the town centre are the only commercial units in the town. Avtar agrees, saying that as the population has grown, the businesses in town handle a lot more transactions.


----------



## nazrey

Rewriting the ending

*A*ll said and done, can the ending for Rawang be rewritten? Developers with existing projects and those embarking on new ones seem to think so. 
Talam's Chan says that as the southern corridor has become quite congested, there is potential for development in the north that caters to the country-living concept.

One of the newer developments here, the Emerald township, jointly developed by Hong Leong Properties Bhd and Singapore-based Hong Bee Land Sdn Bhd, is banking on the country lifestyle concept that it offers, among others.

At the Serendah Golf Resort north of Rawang, the developer of Taman Rawang Perdana -- SunwayMas -- is planning a 200-acre mixed development. Its marketing manager, Madeline Soo, says that the company is planning to launch 2-storey terraced and semi-detached units early next year, again a resort-type of housing development.

However, these are private sector initiatives. For Rawang to be truly rejuvenated, efforts have to be government-led, says the DTZ Debenham Tie Leung consultant.

"Since there are huge landbanks available, the state government should start educational centres to act as the growth catalyst, to draw more industrialists," he adds, stressing that the educational institutions need to be market-driven, catering to the agro-based or electronics industries. 

*There is hope yet for Rawang. According to a spokesperson for the Selayang Municipal Council, the local authority is expected to unveil a detailed development plan for Rawang (up to 2020) very soon. *

The plan is expected to gazette areas for industrial, housing and agricultural activities as well as earmark forest reserves. It is expected to be launched by the Selangor Menteri Besar this month, the spokesperson tells City & Country.

Meanwhile, a privatised project, undertaken by SAP Holdings Bhd and Mahumas Sdn Bhd to redevelop parcels of state and federal land, is expected to be a boon to the town. This project will see the development of commercial properties, the construction of a bypass and a new taxi and bus terminal.

There is also potential in leisure-related developments. The local authority, it has been proposed, should set up information kiosks or centres to inform both residents and non-residents of the activities available in the town. 
"Tourism is one area that is yet untapped," says the consultant at DTZ Debenham Tie Leung, citing the Ulu Yam-Batang Kali area with its waterfalls as a site where eco-tourism developments can be undertaken. 
With the Gombak Forest Reserve and the Main Range nearby, Rawang would be what the pioneer developers had said it would be -- green.
"Rawang and the north cannot challenge the south in economic terms… there is no way they can do it. The only way of going about it is through non-competitive areas," reasons the consultant.


----------



## nazrey

Traffic woes in Rawang

*T*here doesn't seem to be any conscious effort to improve traffic congestion in this town. It is not surprising to find bumper-to-bumper traffic on the trunk road during the weekends as people head for tourist spots like Genting Highlands. There is also a daily traffic crawl along the main trunk road to Kuala Lumpur.

As a result, areas that are outside the congested spots in Rawang, like Taman Rawang Perdana, are preferred by investors, says First Serendah's Avtar. According to him, the traffic jam, made worse by narrow roads, can be so bad that the crawl may extend from Sungai Choh (north of Rawang) right up to Templer Park on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur.

Although the North-South Expressway is an option for motorists, Avtar says "the increase in toll has discouraged many buyers".

It is timely then that KTM Bhd began its commuter services in August 1995. The number of Rawang commuters this year is close to 60,000 a month, up from 30,000 a month in 1995 and 41,000 in 1998, a KTMB spokesperson tells City & Country. 

Image-wise, Rawang hasn't been able to shed its "cowboy town" tag, and motorists who double-park along the main road in the town centre while they run their errands are not helping much.


----------



## nazrey

*Rawang revival*

No regrets, just no luck!" says Talam Corp Bhd managing director Tan Sri Chan Ah Chye, emphatically, when asked if he had any regrets about venturing into Rawang. Chan, who is also chairman of the company, believes that if the expected growth in the northern corridor had materialised, Talam's two projects -- Bukit Beruntung and Bukit Sentosa -- would have enjoyed phenomenal sales and growth. 

But is it merely luck that has resulted in development in the southern corridor overtaking that of the north? Does the location of the KL International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang and the development of Putrajaya and Cyberjaya, all in the south, mean that developers are ignoring the north?

City & Country tours Rawang, taking a look at some of the development in and around this town, as well as the areas that hold potential for future development.

Between the early and mid-1990s, most of the major developers fought for a presence in Rawang. Talam, Land & General, Tanco Properties -- you name it -- had their respective land banks in the area or were busy acquiring them. 
The public sector was just as excited about its prospects. In 1994, the Selangor government acquired 2,400ha of land in Kalumpang, near Tanjung Malim, for an integrated development to be undertaken by the Selangor State Development Corp. The Perak government also offered Hicom Bhd a site for its car assembly plant in Behrang.

Back then, property developers and consultants had only positive things to say about Rawang and the northern corridor. "An investor's goldmine" was the catchphrase property players used, recalls a consultant with proper advisors DTZ Debenham Tie Leung.

The northern corridor and Rawang seemed to have everything going for them. The North-South Expressway had just been completed, slashing travel time between Rawang and Kuala Lumpur. Most of the developers capitalised on this to promote the "country-living concept".

There was also talk that the KLIA would be located in the Bernam Valley, north of Rawang, Talam's Chan tells City & Country. And so, by the mid-1990s, Rawang and its neighbouring areas were literally besieged by new property developments.

Then came the announcement by the government to locate KLIA in Sepang. The federal government's new administrative capital, Putrajaya, was also to be sited in the south as was the Multimedia Super Corridor and its high-tech city, Cyberjaya. The south started seeing rapid development with areas like Puchong becoming much sought-after due to their proximity to the airport and the much-improved road network. 

Like bees to honey, developers began to shift their attention to the southern corridor. And, although not forgotten, the northern corridor began to lag in infrastructure, property development activities and property values.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Ipoh station*


by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Waiting lounge 
Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Blue tiger locomotive
Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com
Doing shunting work with cement tank cars










Cement Wagons


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Concrete partnership
Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh c1919
Picture from TimLight99 of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya monorail suspension bridge 
April 2006


----------



## nazrey

Double Railway Track


----------



## nazrey

*Keretapi Tanah Melayu on track to recovery*
By Sharen Kaur
May 23 2006
BusinessTimes


KTMB has drawn up plans to improve products, services and capacity. 
Besides acquiring new trains and engines, it intends to make train travel 
a more pleasant and comfortable experience for commuters 

KERETAPI Tanah Melayu Bhd's (KTMB) future looks more promising, especially since the Government has announced the implementation of several new railway infrastructure projects under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP).

But for managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah, the amount allocated may not be enough.

Under the 9MP, the Government allocated RM4.1 billion for railway infrastructure, whereby RM2.9 billion represents on-going construction activities, and RM1.1 billion for new projects.

"There is little room to improve especially on track capacity. This is because the RM4.1 billion allocated is definitely not enough to complete projects successfully. I may have to re-examine KTMB's strategy and re-privatise the more critical projects now.

"Furthermore, nothing much was mentioned on the much anticipated billion ringgit Northern and Southern double-tracking project. The double-tracking projects would have been the future for many, especially KTMB," Mohd Salleh told Business Times in Kuala Lumpur.

KTMB had finalised a 17-year business growth plan in 2003, which would have seen the national railway company on the road to recovery. The plan consisted of three levels - the recovery stage from 2003 to 2006, the consolidation stage from 2007 to 2010, and the growth period from 2011 to 2020.

"We are keeping our fingers crossed and hope that in the mid-term review planned in 2008, the Government will have something more concrete to announce on the North and South double-tracking project," added Mohd Salleh.

Rail projects approved under the 9MP include the Sentul-Batu Caves double-tracking rail project; the extension of double track commuter lines in Negri Sembilan; procurement of rolling stock; rehabilitation and upgrading of railway infrastructure involving tracks and bridges; and the building of double tracks from Taiping to Padang Renggas.

In the meantime, Mohd Salleh said, KTMB has its own plans to improve its products, services and capacity so it could be more efficient as a service provider. 

These include acquiring six new train sets to service the line from KL Sentral to Ipoh, introducing new services to cut short travelling time in some areas, implementing a new commuter service from Rasah/Batang Kali to Rawang by year-end, and increasing passenger services during peak hours at some areas to alleviate congestion on the road.

"We have six KL-Singapore-KL services while for Penang, we have two services to and fro KL-Butterworth-KL. We will increase these services but only after the completion of the Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking project. We will also bring back our Express Rakyat services, which we had to cancel due to the double-tracking job," said Mohd Salleh.

KTMB is also looking at ways to improve facilities and disabled-friendly services at all its commuter stations, introducing second entrance and elevated entry at some stations, and preventing illegal crossing of tracks.

"We will soon identify 20 locations for building pedestrian motorcycle lanes. We are looking at 10 locations in Klang Valley alone. We will submit a paper to the Cabinet soon and call for tenders," said Mohd Salleh.

Other measures to improve services include expanding the use of Touch & Go and MyKad for travel, and requesting that the Government divert one line from Port Klang to Seremban so that the company can run more trains. 

"This bypass is very important as our turnaround time is very critical. KTMB has been faced with this problem for many years now. Port operators and factory owners have to also be mindful of our operations."

Mohd Salleh said KTMB also hopes to educate the public on why train services are more useful and convenient compared to prime movers. 

"Total fuel consumption for rail services is 8.4 million litres a year, while for prime movers it is 36 million litres. We could carry the same load as prime movers using less fuel," he said.


----------



## Wisarut

Bung Nazrey,

Look Great for Ipoh station after double tracking/renovation ...

However, it would be MUCH BETTER if there are at least 10-20 trains a day that pass Ipoh station


----------



## nazrey

*Plans to start Sentul-Batu Caves rail project by year-end*
By Sharen Kaur
BusinessTimes
May 29 2006

*The letter of award may be issued for the high-speed 
rail project within the next couple of months*


THE Government may issue the letter of award (LOA) for the three-packaged Sentul-Batu Caves high-speed rail project within the next couple of months so work can start by year-end, KTM Bhd's (KTMB) chief says.

The project involves the installation of a double-tracking system along a 7.5km stretch and upgrading of the Batu Caves station.

KTMB managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah told Business Times that the Government had talked about finalising the Sentul-Batu Caves project under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP).


















"The Government is considering issuing the LOA to the right contractors so that works could commence by year-end. The extension of our rail services to Batu Caves will benefit the public greatly," he said.

Meanwhile, companies holding the letter of intent (LOI) for the project are believed to have negotiated their final offer price with the Ministry of Transport (MOT) and KTMB.

The companies are Sentul Raya Sdn Bhd, a unit partly-owned by YTL Corp Bhd; Saujana Beta Dev Sdn Bhd, a unit of Brunsfield Corp Sdn Bhd; and privately-held Golden Land Development Sdn Bhd.

The three received the LOI for package one, two and three respectively from MOT late last year.

It is believed the individually-negotiated packages has brought the total project cost to about RM660 million, compared with RM420 million negotiated by DRB-HICOM Bhd and the Government in late 2002.

DRB-HICOM had offered to work on package one, two and three costing RM210 million, RM90 million and RM115 million respectively at that time.

DRB-HICOM received the LOI for the project in 2002, but the LOA was not issued as they had delayed the completion of the Rawang-Ipoh double tracking project.

The Government subsequently invited the three companies in mid-2005 to participate in the project due to their past experience in civil infrastructure works and their association with foreign railway partners. 

"Sentul Raya is asking for RM318 million, while Saujana Beta and Golden Land are asking for RM190 million and RM120 million each, plus an additional RM30 million for consultant fees, and local authority charges like connection charges for electricity, and dealing with City Hall and the Public Works Department," said a source who has seen the documents.

The price difference is mainly attributed to the increase in raw material cost and technology.

Under the 9MP, the Government allocated RM30.3 bilion for transportation infrastructure. 

This includes RM17.3 billion for new road construction and improvement of existing roads, RM1.6 billion for public transportation, RM3.6 billion for railway infrastructure, RM1.3 billion for port development, RM2.9 billion for airport development and RM3.6 billion for road improvement in rural areas.

"At RM660 million, it means that it will also cost between RM80 million and RM85 million to construct every 1km of the 7.5km stretch, which is about 2.5 times more than the cost to build every 1km of the Ipoh to Rawang double tracks," said the source.


----------



## nazrey

*DRB-Hicom gets RM425m VO settlement* 
29-05-2006
THEEDGEDAILY


DRB-Hicom Bhd has secured a full and final settlement of RM425 million from the government upon the resolution of the issue of payment of variation order (VO) and loss and expense claims in relation to additional works at the Rawang-Ipoh electrified double tracking rail project. 

This confirms the FinancialDaily report recently that the company had secured a RM400 million settlement from the government for the VO. It was reported that the sum was within market expectation of between RM350 million and RM450 million. 

"Subsequent to this, DRB-Hicom is in further discussion with the government in regards to related issues pertaining to liquidated ascertained damages and release of performance bond. 

"DRB-HICOM is hopeful and positive that this matter will also be amicably resolved in due course," DRB-Hicom said in a statement on may 29. 

DRB-Hicom was the main contractor of the RM2.58 billion project until May last year when it mutually terminated the contract with the government. Last June, UEM Builders Bhd was appointed to take over and lead the project.


----------



## allurban

nazrey said:


> *Keretapi Tanah Melayu on track to recovery*
> By Sharen Kaur
> May 23 2006
> BusinessTimes
> 
> 
> KTMB has drawn up plans to improve products, services and capacity.
> Besides acquiring new trains and engines, it intends to make train travel
> a more pleasant and comfortable experience for commuters
> 
> ....
> Rail projects approved under the 9MP include the Sentul-Batu Caves double-tracking rail project; the extension of double track commuter lines in Negri Sembilan; procurement of rolling stock; rehabilitation and upgrading of railway infrastructure involving tracks and bridges; and the building of double tracks In the meantime, Mohd Salleh said, KTMB has its own plans to improve its products, services and capacity so it could be more efficient as a service provider.
> 
> These include acquiring six new train sets to service the line from KL Sentral to Ipoh, introducing new services to cut short travelling time in some areas, implementing a new commuter service from Rasah/Batang Kali to Rawang by year-end, and increasing passenger services during peak hours at some areas to alleviate congestion on the road.
> 
> ....
> 
> Other measures to improve services include expanding the use of Touch & Go and MyKad for travel, and requesting that the Government divert one line from Port Klang to Seremban so that the company can run more trains.


Glad to hear the news about KTM and KTM Komuter.

I wonder about the plans for this extension from Rawang up to the Perak border...how necessary is it? Any information about the projected demand? If the demand is there, why not start running a bus service to capture that commuter market?

My thought is that KTM Komuter would be more effective if they could make a 10 minute service frequency (and advertise their services more often).

This idea of a direct route from Port Klang to Seremban...does it refer to Komuter Service? If so, yeah, its a good idea. Actually, KTM Komuter could operate a 3rd line, from Subang Airport to Seremban, via MidValley (bypassing KL Sentral). Passengers who want service to KL Sentral could get off at MidValley or Angkasapuri as well. 

The Sentul-Batu Caves extension is loooooong overdue...and so is the service to Ipoh...especially now that Air Asia is using Ipoh for their services. Is there any information about what types of trainsets will be purchased? 

I would also love to take a high speed train from KL to Butterworth and then board the Penang Monorail.


Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Railway Station
by Dylan Lim of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB to award tender for repair work on EMUs *  
15-07-2006 
The Star 


KUALA LUMPUR: KTM Bhd (KTMB) is in the process of awarding a tender for repairs to 12 of its Electric Multiple Units (EMUs) so that the frequency of the KTM Komuter trains can be increased.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said an allocation had already been set aside for the repairs of the EMUs now lying idle and in need of repairs.

He said KTMB would bring the number of trains in service to 58 once the 12 units were back in service.

He said there had been a steady increase in the number of the KTM Komuter users over the years and additional trains were needed to increase the frequency of the service.

Trains now run at one every 15 minutes during peak hours and one every half-hour during off-peak hours.

กงThere were 21,000 commuters using the service daily in 2001 and this has increased to 85,000 last year. In the first six months of this year, there were 94,000 users a day,กจ he said, adding that the number rose to about 105,000 on weekends.

He attributed the increase to the campaign to promote the use of public transport by the Government following the hike in petrol price.

*Chan was speaking to reporters after opening the newly completed Kepong Sentral KTM Komuter station.*

Also present were KTMB chairman Tan Sri Lim Ah Lek and its managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah.

The minister said steps to improve efficiency were not linked to any plans to increase the fare.

Lim said KTMB understood that any fare increase would burden the rakyat, and was instead looking at other ways of increasing its revenue such as selling more advertising space.

Chan said there were plans to extend the public transport system, such as the LRT, to different parts of Subang Jaya and Puchong.


----------



## nazrey

Kepong Sentral KTM Komuter station. (New)
by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

*Rail travel expansion*
Wednesday August 30, 2006
By MERGAWATI ZULFAKAR
TheStar












PUTRAJAYA: A new light rail transit line linking Kota Damansara and Cheras will be running in four years’ time, and the present LRT networks expanded, under a special RM10bil Government allocation for an efficient and cost-effective public transport system in the Klang Valley. 

The new line will cover some 30km and cut across Kuala Lumpur. 

The Kelana Jaya line (formerly Putra LRT) will be extended to Subang Jaya and USJ, while the Sri Petaling line (formerly Star LRT) will cover Puchong. 

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, who made the announcement, said Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) – the holding company under Ministry of Finance Incorporated – had tabled its public transportation plan in the Klang Valley up to 2010. 

SPNB owns the rail lines as well as the Cityliner and Intrakota buses operated by Rapid KL. 

“Apart from the new rail line, SPNB will buy train coaches, new buses, develop new infrastructure, set up a new ticketing programme and build integrated transport terminals in Gombak and Bandar Tasik Selatan. 

“Rapid KL will get 1,130 buses and repair its present fleet of 600 buses. So by the first quarter of next year, Rapid KL will have more than 1,700 buses plying bus routes within the Klang Valley,” he told newsmen after chairing the first meeting of the Cabinet committee on public transportation. 

Also present was Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy. 

To enhance the bus service, SPNB and Rapid KL will provide shuttle services to housing estates within the Klang Valley. 

Najib hoped that with all the new elements in place, public transportation in the Klang Valley would be a fully integrated system comprising the LRT, monorail, commuter train, Express Rail Link and buses. 

The new and extended LRT lines and more buses on the road will boost the Government’s effort to increase public transport usage in the Klang Valley. The average number of daily passengers for rail-related transport barely reached 450,000 last year. 

“The low percentage of city folks using public transport is one of the contributing factors to traffic congestion,” the Deputy Prime Minister said, adding that the Government wanted to increase the percentage of public transport passengers from 11% to 40% to be in line with big cities worldwide. 

Najib also said that the RM4.4bil the Government was supposed to have saved when it slashed fuel subsidies, the savings to be channelled to improving public transport, had been wiped out by escalating global fuel prices. 

“So this money (RM10bil) is a special allocation because the Government is committed to improving the system,” he added. 

SPNB chief executive officer Shaipuddin Shah Harun said the cost to build the new line and two extensions was estimated at RM7bil. 

However, he said, the company was still studying how best to connect the new line between Kota Damansara and Cheras to the existing lines and the extensions from Kelana Jaya and USJ and from Sri Petaling to Puchong. 

“We are still studying the geographical area where the lines would run, the suitability of each station, the cost and time to construct the project,” he added. 

He said, for example, there were several options for the line between Kelana Jaya and USJ. 

“The study to identify the potential routes started three months ago. We are half way through it. The final report should be completed in October,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## awangmamat

acela said:


> so how will they build the line to kuantan?Is it using the existing metre gauge or they will build a new line crossing the banjaran titiwangsa wa that will be good we'll have our mountain railway just like switzerland.


I'd be very interested in the KL-Kuantan alignment. Will we be seeing the SMART tunnel's TBMs being used again? :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## thainotts

^^ ahhh! I'm jealous of KTM and its gorgeous stations! :drool:


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Railway Station - view from Jalan Pejabat Pos
by Payatt


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> This project involves the construction of a new track (179 km) and upgrading of the existing track to allow for a maximum design speed of 160 kph. The other components of the project involved the construction of new concrete railway bridges, culverts, 14 stations, 40 overhead road bridges to eliminate all level crossings, construction of a new EMU Depot at Batu Gajah, overhead 25kV 50Hz electrification system, modern signalling and communication, Automatic Fare Collection system, land acquisitions and relocation of squatters
> 
> *Route Map: Rawang - Ipoh EDT Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main objectives are:-
> - to extend the existing KTM Komuter service from Seremban - Rawang to Tg. Malim with an average number of 100 services per day.
> - introduction of a rapid intercity service, between Ipoh and Sentral KL Sentral, with 16 services per day in the beginning and ultimately 32 services per day.
> - to upgrade existing rail infrastructure for the increase in track capacity for Komuter, Intercity and freight trains.
> 
> 
> The Contract for Infrastructure Package was awarded to DRB-HICOM on 17 July 2000 and System Package awarded to Mitsui Co. Ltd. - Mitsui Transportation Systems Consortium on 10 January 2001.
> 
> *The work under the infrastructure package has been 18 months behind schedule. This has resulted in consequential delays to the system works. However, recovery programme have been instituted by both contractors to mitigate the delay and the progress is being monitored closely by the special committee led by the Ministry of Transport to ensure successful completion of the project.
> 
> With the commissioning of the project which is expected by early 2007, KTM Berhad will be able to introduce rapid intercity trains from Kuala Lumpur to Ipoh and extend the KTM Komuter services from Rawang to Tanjung Malim*




*Mid-year date for rail project*
Tuesday February 27, 2007
TheStar










*Festive greeting:* (from left) Hulu Selangor MP Datuk G. Palanivel, MCA 
vice-president Datuk Ong Tee Keat, Chan, Hulu Selangor MCA division chief Datuk 
Ch'ng Toh Eng, Hulu Selangor division Barisan Nasional chief Datuk Mohd Idris
Abu Bakar and Umno information chief Tan Sri Muhammad Muhammad Taib 
wishing guests a prosperous new year during the open house in Kuala Kubu 
Baru.


KUALA KUBU BARU: The *Rawang-Batang Kali* stretch of the double-track rail project is expected to be operational before July.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said the stretch would ease the traffic movement between the two areas. 

The Government would overcome problems, such as land acquisition, he told reporters at a Chinese New Year Open House organised by the Hulu Selangor MCA division here yesterday. 

The stretch is part of the 179km Rawang-Ipoh track, which forms a section of the project by national railway firm, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB), to lay parallel lines from Padang Besar to Johor Baru. 

*Chan said the Rawang-Ipoh track, designed for high-speed trains, is also expected to be completed by the end of the year *

Upon its completion, KTMB plans to extend the KTM Komuter service to Tanjung Malim and introduce a rapid inter-city train service from KL Sentral to Ipoh.


----------



## forrestcat

Great..I was wondering where this thread is.

It's good to see the station at Tanjung Malim brightly lit.  .This indicate that the Rawang-Ipoh line will definitely finish this year.

Anyway,here's an article on the extension of the Rawang-Ipoh line until Padang Besar,about 600km from Kuala Lumpur.:banana: .Good years ahead for rail travel in Malaysia.

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Double-track Project To Continue*

March 16, 2007 16:24 PM
PUTRAJAYA, March 16 (Bernama) -- The Cabinet Committee on Public Transport Friday decided to start immediately negotiations to finalise the double track electrification project from Ipoh to Padang Besar at the border with Thailand.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said the government had decided to proceed with the project as the Rawang-Ipoh route had been completed.

He said the cost of the project would be determined after the Transport and Finance ministries concluded their negotiations on the price.

"As the Rawang and Ipoh route has been completed, the government can optimise the project if the track is extended to Padang Besar. I hope we can start the project soon after the negotiation is concluded," he told reporters after chairing the meeting here.

The 330km double tracking project north of Ipoh to Padang Besar was awarded to MMC Corp. (MMC) and Gamuda Bhd consortium three years ago but it was postponed in 2003 to curtail government spending on mega projects.

Gamuda and MMC are expected to spend about RM9 billion on the project.

On the construction of the southern section of the double track to Singapore, Najib said the government had given a letter of intent to India to take part in the project.

He said the Indian government would appoint a qualified contractor to carry out the project.


----------



## nazrey

*SERENDAH STATION* *new*
Picture by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## KING BOB

That's such a slow speed!  
High speed rail?? It would probably be a long trip from Ipoh to Johor.


----------



## forrestcat

Does it really need to be so fast?

As long the service puctual and safe..enuffla.

KTM chairman argues that by continuing KTM's double tracking until JB,it'll be able to provide freight service,which would provide additional evenue and benefit trade in Malaysia.

Is it that HSL with trains going more than 300km/h cannot provide freight service?


----------



## Wisarut

forrestcat said:


> KTM chairman argues that by continuing KTM's double tracking until JB,it'll be able to provide freight service,which would provide additional evenue and benefit trade in Malaysia.
> 
> Is it that HSL with trains going more than 300km/h cannot provide freight service?


The same old Meter gauge with Max Speed at 160 kph ....

Freight Service and High Speed passenger Service should NEVER use the ame tracks at ALL if the railway authority WANTS to keep them a real HIGH SPEED ...


----------



## forrestcat

'Recently there was a private proposal to build and operate a high speed line between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. As far as KTMB is concerned, we prefer to concentrate on modernising the existing infrastructure through double tracking and electrification from Seremban to Johor Bahru or Singapore. In this way the huge investment in the railway infrastructure will not solely benefit passenger services, but also freight trains on the existing and well-connected network. Double-tracking and electrification of the existing network would improve our capability, and offer the greatest overall benefit to the country.'
http://www.railwaygazette.com/Articles/2006/10/01/3114/Malaysia+plans+five+years+of+rail+growth.html

This is the statement to makes things clear.


----------



## forrestcat

April 21, 2007 15:19 PM
*KL-Ipoh Fast Train Service To Start Early Next Year*

RAWANG, April 21 (Bernama) -- A fast train service between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh will begin early next year after the Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking project is fully completed by yearend.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said *the travelling time under the new service would be two hours 15 minutes as the train had to stop at several stations along the route such as in Tanjung Malim, Slim River, Tapah, Kampar and Batu Gajah.*

"When the Rawang-Ipoh electrified double track project is fully completed, a new practice may emerge where people working in Kuala Lumpur will opt to live in suburban areas like Tanjung Malim or even Ipoh and commute using a train," he said when opening the Rasa KTM Komuter station and launching the Rawang-Rasa KTM Komuter service today.

He said this situation would not be impossible because it happened in Seremban where many of its residents used KTM Komuter to go to work in Kuala Lumpur daily.

Moreover, Chan said, the service was in line with the government's effort to encourage the use of public transport and avoid traffic jams and help reduce road accidents.

Phase One of the Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking project from Rawang to Rasa, spanning 26km, was fully completed at the end of last year and started operations today through the Rawang-Rasa KTM Komuter service.

The public can use the new service for free from today until May 2. It starts from 5.45am until 9.30pm daily with 30 minute frequency.

"We hope the public will take this opportunity and bring their families and friends on sightseeing and leisure tours using public transport," Chan said.

-- BERNAMA

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: The distance between Ipoh an Kuala Lumpur is about 200km.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Kubu Baru Halt
From ijm.com


----------



## nazrey

Serendah Halt
From ijm.com


----------



## nazrey

Serendah Station
by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

by zacky of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Rasa station
by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Progress Photograph
> 1) New Centralised Train Control (CTC) At Sentral KL Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Serendah Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim River Station - Overall View


----------



## nazrey

by TWK90 of Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia
Track after Kuala Kubu Baru station










Serendah station


----------



## nazrey

*Rawang-Ipoh Double Track Almost Complete*
July 06, 2007 21:26 PM 

SERDANG, July 6 (Bernama) -- The Rawang-Ipoh double track commuter train project is nearing completion, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy.

"It is almost 99 percent completed. I will be making inspections on it next week," he told reporters after launching the Permai Central Transport Hub near here today.

The RM4.6-billion project spanning 180km, which will provide Rawang and Ipoh a high speed rail link, would be operational by early next year, he said.

Meanwhile, Chan said contractors involved in the Ipoh-Padang Besar double tracking project were working on its cost with the Economic Planning Unit (EPU), Finance Ministry and his ministry.

The 330km-project is expected to resume early next year and due for completion in 2012. It was postponed in 2003 to curtail government spending on mega projects.

"Once this project is completed, we do not see any problem in operating a commuter train service between Penang and Ipoh," Chan said.

On the Sultan Azlan Shah Airport upgrading project, he said a study was still underway to ascertain whether the project will just involve extension of the runway or include the expansion of the airport terminal building.

"My officers are meeting with the EPU and Finance Ministry to follow up on the matter. It might take two to three weeks to come up with the costing for the project," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Rawang-Ipoh rail link nears completion*
July 7 2007


THE Rawang-Ipoh double track commuter train project is nearing completion, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy.

“It is almost 99 per cent completed. I will be making inspections on it next week,” he told reporters after launching the Permai Central Transport Hub near Serdang yesterday.

The RM4.6-billion project spanning 180km, which will provide Rawang and Ipoh a high speed rail link, would be operational by early next year, he said.

Meanwhile, Chan said contractors involved in the Ipoh-Padang Besar double tracking project are working on its cost with the Economic Planning Unit (EPU), Finance Ministry and his ministry.

The 330km-project is expected to resume early next year and due for completion in 2012. It was postponed in 2003 to curtail government spending on mega projects.

“Once this project is completed, we do not see any problem in operating a commuter train service between Penang and Ipoh,” Chan said. - Bernama


----------



## hetfield85

2007/07/13
*Double-tracking rail service to start next year*
By : Jaspal Singh 



IPOH: The much-delayed Ipoh-Rawang double-tracking electrification railway service will take off early next year. 

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy gave the assurance after inspecting the ongoing construction of the RM4 billion project by boarding a train from Rawang to Ipoh yesterday.

He said at the central railway station here that infrastructure and system works between Rawang and Ipoh were nearing completion.

"By Dec 31, all work including trial runs will be completed and by early next year, the 180km double-tracking railway service will take off."

Chan said 99.87 per cent of the work had been completed to date involving construction of 402.5km of tracks, 15 stations and 38 overhead, 41 railway and 16 motorcycle-cum-pedestrian bridges.

This only left landscaping work and the issuance of a certificate of fitness by local authorities.

"As of today, the double-tracking project on the whole is 98 per cent complete," said Chan, who was accompanied by KTMB chairman Tan Sri Lim Ah Lek and managing-director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah.

The much-talked about railway service was earlier scheduled to be completed by the end of 2004. 

Once operational, it will take only two hours to travel between Ipoh and Rawang, half the time taken at present.

On the extension of the double-tracking electrification project from Ipoh to Padang Besar, the minister said negotiations between the parties involved would begin soon.

Work on the Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking project would begin next year, he added.

On the proposal to extend the Ipoh airport’s runway, Chan said a meeting would be held next week.


----------



## nazrey

*Nationwide rail safety campaign*
Friday July 13, 2007











look: Mohd Salleh giving Chan a progress report on the Rawang-Ipoh 
doubletrack project at the *Tanjung Malim station* yesterday.

IPOH: The Transport Ministry will carry out a nationwide safety campaign to educate people living near railway tracks. 

Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said railway accidents claimed 29 lives since January and the ministry hoped to educate the public, especially those living near railway tracks. 

“We will ask the Finance Ministry to allocate RM6mil to RM8mil to launch the campaign before the commissioning of the double-track project between Rawang and Ipoh early next year,” he told a press conference after inspecting work on the project here yesterday. 

He hoped the campaign, which would include posters, radio and television commercials, would also stop people from committing vandalism, theft, and from trespassing on railway property. 

KTM Berhad managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah said contractors of the project lost some RM5mil to cable thieves. 

“The loss is not our main concern but train delays due to the disruption to our system is the biggest problem,” he said. 

On the RM4bil project, Chan said 97% had been completed and what was left were the landscaping work and approval from local authorities. 

“We are confident that everything will be ready for commissioning by Dec 31. By early next year, the tracks can be operational,” he said. 

There will be 16 trips per day between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh, catering to more than 3,200 passengers per day. 

On the expansion of Ipoh’s Sultan Azlan Shah airport, Chan said a meeting involving all parties would be held next week to listen to their views.


----------



## jeeshyan

nazrey said:


> *Nationwide rail safety campaign*
> Friday July 13, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look: Mohd Salleh giving Chan a progress report on the Rawang-Ipoh
> doubletrack project at the *Tanjung Malim station* yesterday.
> 
> IPOH: The Transport Ministry will carry out a nationwide safety campaign to educate people living near railway tracks.
> 
> Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said railway accidents claimed 29 lives since January and the ministry hoped to educate the public, especially those living near railway tracks.
> 
> “We will ask the Finance Ministry to allocate RM6mil to RM8mil to launch the campaign before the commissioning of the double-track project between Rawang and Ipoh early next year,” he told a press conference after inspecting work on the project here yesterday.
> 
> He hoped the campaign, which would include posters, radio and television commercials, would also stop people from committing vandalism, theft, and from trespassing on railway property.
> 
> KTM Berhad managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah said contractors of the project lost some RM5mil to cable thieves.
> 
> “The loss is not our main concern but train delays due to the disruption to our system is the biggest problem,” he said.
> 
> On the RM4bil project, Chan said 97% had been completed and what was left were the landscaping work and approval from local authorities.
> 
> “We are confident that everything will be ready for commissioning by Dec 31. By early next year, the tracks can be operational,” he said.
> 
> There will be 16 trips per day between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh, catering to more than 3,200 passengers per day.
> 
> On the expansion of Ipoh’s Sultan Azlan Shah airport, Chan said a meeting involving all parties would be held next week to listen to their views.


Just hope that I can go KL by KOMUTER next year... Ipoh gambateh!


----------



## MMO

*PIS in Malaysia?*

I am currently writing my diploma thesis about Passenger Information Systems in Malaysia’s railway industry. Unfortunately the time for the thesis is limited, so I am unable to visit Malaysia and its different railway lines to have a look how the actual situation is.

During my research I have come across a lot of useful information on this forum.

For my thesis I am focusing on the passenger information systems in all Malaysian Railways (KTMB, KTM Komuter, rapidKL railways, KL Monorail and the Express Rail Link).

Passenger information systems are either used in rail cars (mobile systems) or at railway stations (stationary systems). The information system is either visible (normally on displays) or passengers are informed by audio messages. Some functions of the systems are for example to provide timetables, next connections, delays, advertisements, or any other relevant information for passengers.

I was hoping if anyone would be able to assist me with my research by answering some of my questions:

- Does anybody already have personal experiences with passenger information systems in Malaysia’s railways, do you consider them as important or dispensable?

- Which trains use which kind of passenger information systems? (displays or audio messages; in which languages is the information; which companies provide the systems; a.s.o.)

- Which railway stations use which kind of passenger information systems?

I am very thankful for any kind of support and I will definitely acknowledge the received inputs in my thesis.

Thank you very much.

MMO


----------



## allurban

Hullo

I have lived in Malaysia for 2 years, using public transport regularly.

I think that Malaysia is doing well for PIS in Kuala Lumpur (Klang Valley) but the rest of the country is doing poorly.

With respect to PIS, the best system would have to be on the Express Rail Line.

At the stations, there is a constant "Time to next train" indicator which counts down the time to the next 2 trains.

There are also regular audio messages informing you that the train is about to arrive. The message is even given when the train is in station ("Train to KLIA arriving now").

On the train, passengers are welcomed after each stop, told about the destination, and informed of the next stop. Arrival announcements are made when the train decelerates and stops at each station.

For the Kelana Jaya LRT, there are PIS in each station that says how long until the next train "Next train arrives in 01 minutes"), or indicates the train frequency (e.g. "trains arriving every 7 minutes") and gives some basic advice for using the LRT (e.g. "make sure to check the destination before you board").

On the train you have the "next station" announcement

For the Ampang LRT, there are PIS in each station that indicates the time to arrival for each train. The PIS also indicates the destination of each train. "Next station" announcements are made by drivers.

For the KTM Komuter, there are PIS in each station that give the ETA for the next train as well as the destination. "Next Station" and "welcome aboard" and "Interchange" announcements are made by the driver.

I hope that helps.

For more info, I suggest that you go to the Malaysia forum and check the Pengangkutan (Transportation) folder (if you havent already) as well as asking the forumers there.

Cheers, m


----------



## ^tamago^

If only Putra LRT could constantly display the time to next train.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Ipoh Station Renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lori's Images



Ipoh, Perak
by brain_failure


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*UEM Builders signals interest in rail projects*
September 3 2007




> UEM is keen on the northern and southern electrified double-tracking project valued at over RM14.5 billion, says its managing director


UEM Builders Bhd, which is diversifying its business to include property building and oil and gas, has expressed interest to the Government to participate in the country's rail development.

Managing director Ridza Abdoh Salleh said UEM is keen to work on the *northern and southern electrified double-tracking (EDT) project valued at over RM14.5 billion.* 

"We were able to complete the Rawang-Ipoh EDT project within budget and ahead of schedule. Based on our experience, we are able to position ourselves to secure some portion of the north and south EDT works," he told Business Times.

He said UEM has also expressed interest for the Gemas to Johor Baru EDT line.

UEM was appointed by the government to complete the unfinished 12 per cent of the RM4.6 billion Rawang-Ipoh EDT project at a cost of RM1.1 billion, after terminating the contract of DRB-HICOM Bhd in May 2005 due to work delays.

The 329km northern (Ipoh-Padang Besar) and 288km southern (Seremban-Johor) EDT was proposed in 2002 as a continuation of the Rawang-Ipoh job.

On October 21 2003, a letter of award was issued to a 50:50 joint venture between Gamuda Bhd and Malaysian Mining Corp Bhd but the project was shelved in December the same year as there was a need to prioritise many development projects and reduce the country's budget deficit.

In March 2007, the government gave the green light to restart the northern and southern portion.

Building the northern and southern EDT would benefit KTM Bhd, which is looking at increasing its freight business, and the country, as it would create some 110,000 jobs during construction.

"UEM has been involved in handling the country's infrastructure development. We have been a loyal nation-building partner to the government in delivering projects such as the North South Expressway, Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing, National Sports Complex, Putra Light Rail Transit and Kuala Lumpur International Airport Satellite Building. That has always been our forte," Ridza said.

UEM is hoping to add another RM1.7 billion to its existing order book of RM3.42 billion, by securing new contracts in Johor and Indonesia. 

On whether it plans to dispose of its 32.73 per cent stake in the UK's Costain Group plc, Ridza said the group is continuously evaluating the options available as it does for all its other investments. - By Sharen Kaur

Malaysia Railway Map


----------



## nazrey

*Better transport system needed to boost tourism*
Saturday September 8, 2007
TheStar


IPOH needs a proper public transportation system to better serve tourists, Datuk Bandar Da-tuk Mohamad Rafiai Moktar said. 

“I have approached the operators about improving their vehicles but they said they find it hard to do so as their business is losing money,” said Mohamad Rafiai at the launching of the Perak Chapter Matta Fair 2007 in Ipoh yesterday. 

*He noted that the double-tracking railway project between Rawang and Ipoh would be operational by early next year. *

“We do not even have a proper public transportation system to transfer tourists from the railway station to hotels and bus stations,” he added. 

Mohamad Rafiai revealed that a private transport company had come up with a proposal to revamp the city’s public transportation system. 

However, it would still need to discuss with the local public transportation operators before submitting the proposal. 

On another matter, Mohamad Rafiai said efforts were being taken to develop the city’s tourism industry. 

“We have been promoting the city through the Tourism Promotional Organisation for Asian-Pacific Cities in China,” he said, adding that they were encouraging students to visit Ipoh and Perak. 

Mohamad Rafiai also said the private sector was helping out the tourism industry by buil-ding and providing tourists with facilities and infrastructures. 

“A five-star hotel with a ban-quet hall that can accommodate about 2,000 people is being constructed,” he said. 

Other efforts included ensuring the cleanliness of the city and upgrading other facilities and infrastructures for tourists, said Mohamad Rafiai.


----------



## nazrey

*Rawang - Ipoh Double-track Line, Malaysia*










*Turnkey project for the upgraded Rawang - Ipoh line on behalf of Malaysian State Railway Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad KTMB*

Siemens is upgrading a single-track, non-electrified 179 km section of Malaysia's state railway network for double-track electrified operation. KTMB (Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad), Malaysian State Railway, is thus expanding its existing double-track network (Klang Valley) in Kuala Lumpur northwards from its current terminus in Rawang (north of Kuala Lumpur) to Ipoh.

The overall project comprises the infrastructure with engineering work, track works, station construction and system work.

Siemens is the lead manager of a consortium with Balfour Beatty and is responsible for overall project management, system engineering, conception, supply, installation, testing and commissioning of the subsystems communications, CCTV, Scada (station) and automatic fare collection and supply of the power supply and overhead line systems, the signaling systems and a new control room for the existing double-track network including the 179 km upgrade line.

*Technical data *
Delivery period : 2001 to 2007 
Line length : 179 km 
Number of stations :13 stations,
2 stopping points,
14 interlockings 


*Scope of supply and services* 
Turnkey project : project management,
system engineering 
Signaling systems : Iltis control system, interlockings and block system 
Communication equipment : communication system, CCTV, Scada, AFC


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Railway Station
by clemencechew


----------



## nazrey

by mabuk_pixels 



















by lordnabiL


----------



## nazrey

by siva27 of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## Yappofloyd

Thanks nazrey for posting these updates and esp the photos of the wonderful Ipoh station. A good mix of the old and the new.


----------



## nazrey

by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com










Batu Gajah station


----------



## nazrey

>


by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com
Tapah Road station


----------



## nazrey

by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

*Costs a concern in double-tracking project*
Monday November 5, 2007
By FINTAN NG
TheStar 


SOMETIME towards the end of the year or early next year, the multibillion-ringgit 329km double-tracking project running between Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction under a joint venture between MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda Bhd. The project is scheduled for completion in five years. 

Whenever mega-projects such as these are announced, cost is foremost in mind because it is tied to whether the project is feasible or commercially viable. 

And since the revivification of the project was announced, a number of publications have come up with the merits and demerits of the project, recalling who was awarded what, at what price and what subsequently happened. 

Let's not forget that the double-tracking line between Ipoh and Rawang, which was awarded to DRB-HICOM in 2000 at a cost of RM2.6bil and targeted for completion by 2003, had incurred cost overruns to the tune of RM700mil. 

Let's not forget that the double-tracking line between Ipoh and Rawang, which was awarded to DRB-HICOM in 2000 at a cost of RM2.6bil and targeted for completion by 2003, had incurred cost overruns to the tune of RM700mil. 

The problem-plagued project was finally taken over by UEM Builders Bhd two years ago and was recently completed. The line would start operating by early 2008. 

To recap, MMC and Gamuda were jointly awarded the contract worth RM14.45bil in 2003 to construct two sections of the double-tracking system – Parcel A or the northern section running from Ipoh to Padang Besar, and Parcel B or the southern section running from Seremban to Johor Baru. The estimated cost for Parcel A then was RM9bil. 

The two construction and infrastructure conglomerates had been awarded the project on the basis of their lowering the project costs from an estimated RM44bil, which was the cost put forward by two different consortia with Chinese and Indian companies participating. 

It was shelved in December 2003, just months after Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi became the Prime Minister, in an effort to reduce the country's deficit. 

In March this year, the Abdullah administration revived the project and started negotiations soon after with MMC and Gamuda for the northern section while the southern section, running from Seremban to Gemas, has been awarded to Indian Railway Construction Co (Ircon), the construction arm of Indian Railways, and a local company. Ircon was a participant in one of the consortia then. 

While nothing has been finalised, the figure of RM12.45bil has been bandied around as the cost for the current project, which would only run from Ipoh to Padang Besar, as opposed to the previous award package, which included the southern section. 

Between 2003 and now, the costs of construction materials have gone up. So it is no surprise that business publications began to speculate about the costs involved. 

One publication even listed the estimated amount of materials to be used – 4.2 million tonnes of aggregate, 1.2 million tonnes of cement, 300,000 tonnes of steel and 5,000 units of plant, heavy machinery and vehicles. 

According to Master Builders Association of Malaysia president Patrick Wong, it is not the price of construction materials that is the worry but the price of diesel, assuming that MMC and Gamuda utilised the existing railway line to transport the construction materials to their destinations. Transportation costs would make up more than half the cost of the construction materials, he said. 















A model of the Ipoh Railway Station. The double-tracking project between 
Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction soon and is scheduled 
for completion in five years. Picture courtesy of Veritas Architects






Wong told StarBiz that the bulk of the costs would come from fuel consumption due to transportation and blasting in the sand quarries. 

“That's the main costs and they usually account for more than half of the raw material costs,” Wong said, adding that diesel fuel price might go up even more, depending on crude oil price and the possible cut in the subsidy for fuel. Crude oil has been trading above US$90 per barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange for the better part of two weeks now. 

He said that between 2003 and now, steel bars had more than doubled in price. They are now priced RM2,400 to RM2,500 per tonne in the “grey market” while the Government, last April, raised the official ceiling price of steel bars between RM1,837 and RM2,010 per tonne, an increase of 20%. 

Wong said cement prices had gone up between 20% and 25% in the same period. 















A KTM Komuter train running on a double track in Kepong. While the final 
figure for the double-tracking railway project between Ipoh and Padang 
Besar is still being finalised by the Government, some believe the will cost 
RM12bil






An insider knowledgeable about the project said that as far as he knew, various factors such as the increase in construction material prices and the increase in the fuel price had already been factored into the total cost. 

“Of course, it all depends on the scope of work, and the costing has to take into account that the northern section is longer and goes through some difficult terrain,” he added. 




















Another said that the project cost was the final hurdle. “We've spent a lot of time in meetings with the Economic Planning Unit and the Ministry of Transport on it,” he said. 

“It'll be around the figure of RM12bil but we don't know what the final figure is till the Government approves it.”


----------



## nazrey

*Construction assets draw foreign interes * 
Wednesday November 7, 2007
TheStar




> Infrastructure and development projects a boon to sector


PETALING JAYA: Local construction assets seem to be attracting the interest of foreign investors of late. 

Last month, Putrajaya Perdana Bhd saw the entry of a new controlling shareholder, Swan Symphony Sdn Bhd, which bought over Eastern & Oriental Bhd’s stake in the former. 

Swan Symphony is jointly owned by Abu Dhabi-Kuwait-Malaysia Investment Corp (ADKM) and Autron Investment. 

With the support of the new shareholders, Putrajaya Perdana is anticipated to expand its presence to the Middle East. 

Meanwhile, PJBumi Bhd told Bursa Malaysia on Monday that its substantial shareholder, PJS Industries Sdn Bhd, planned to sell a 10.2% stake to Al-Saudia for RM3.1mil. This was on top of the 25% that PJS disposed of to Metro Utilities Sdn Bhd in September. 

PJBumi, which is trying to return to profitability, is involved in the design, trading, installation and maintenance of fibre-reinforced plastic, reinforced concrete sewage treatment plants and underground petrol cum storage tanks. 

It also manages wastewater treatment, solid waste and garbage collection. 

The Government’s efforts to improve the quality of water in the country by rolling out various projects look set to benefit PJBumi. 

Another company that is going to see a new shareholder is low-profile water player Loh & Loh Corp Bhd. 

The shares, which are usually thinly traded, seemed to have sprung to life, having appreciated more than 30% over the one week period. 

The counter was last traded at RM4.12 before being suspended in afternoon trade yesterday. 

Loh & Loh told the exchange that its substantial shareholder, Vital Achievement Sdn Bhd, intended to dispose of its shares. 

An analyst at AmResearch said Loh & Loh was well known as a dam builder in the water sector, having completed several jobs as a sub-contractor for Gamuda Bhd. 














*The company also has experience in bulk earthworks and rail track construction, having built bridges for the Ipoh-Rawang double-track project. *

Aseambankers in a report said the domestic construction scene could be seeing another boom, given that at least RM165bil worth of infrastructure and development projects identified by the Government and the private sector were likely to kick off by the turn of the decade. 

Government spending should pick up since it had to date only spent 25.4% of the RM200bil in development allocation under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, it said. 

“We foresee high impact and chunkier projects in the rail, water, and oil and gas sectors, and the government’s regional development efforts, to be the key drivers,” the brokerage added.


----------



## nazrey

*EDT*

TRACK WORK - ADJUSTING RC SLEEPER WORK IN PROGRESS
From flickr.com










TRACK WORK - SLEEPER LAYING IN PROGRESS


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> by siva27 of ktmrailwayfan.com


IPOH STATION
From flickr.com












> TRACK WORK - ADJUSTING RC SLEEPER WORK IN PROGRESS
> From flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRACK WORK - SLEEPER LAYING IN PROGRESS





>


----------



## argory

nazrey said:


> by mabuk_pixels


Wow..the Ipoh station looks really nice


----------



## nazrey

IPOH STATION
by okching










by kenglok


----------



## nazrey

*Govt finalising rail project, Gamuda and MMC up *
by Gan Yen Kuan & Lim Yu Min, 30 Nov 2007 10:53 AM
THEEDGE

KUALA LUMPUR: The government is close to completing negotiations with the MMC Corporation Bhd-Gamuda Bhd joint venture on the contract details of the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double-track railway project. 

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said the government needed a little more time to conclude the talks. 

“I can’t say more because it is still in the midst of finalising, so give us a little bit more time. It’s almost there but we are still looking at the details of the project,” he told reporters here yesterday. 

Yesterday, Gamuda’s share price rose 16 sen or 3.76% to RM4.42, with a total of 7.38 million shares changing hands. MMC gained 25 sen or 3.07% to RM8.40, with 429,400 shares done. 

In March, the government decided to revive the 330km Ipoh-Padang Besar railway project, which was shelved in late 2003 to curtail government spending on mega projects. 

The project is part of a RM14.4 billion railway project awarded to Gamuda and MMC in October 2003. The Rawang-Ipoh stretch has been completed. 

In June, the 50:50 joint venture company of MMC and Gamuda received the Economic Planning Unit’s approval to build the railway and was to begin talks to finalise the terms of the agreement. The project was reportedly to cost RM9 billion. 

In September, Gamuda said in a note accompanying its financial results that it expected the construction works of the railway project to begin in the first half of its financial year 2008, which meant between August 2007 and January 2008.


----------



## nazrey

*Innovation in industry key to meeting global demand*
Monday December 10, 2007
TheStar

MEETING the demands of a growing global population for products of every type will be a major challenge facing the world. 

Siemens AG said there was an increasing dependence on industrial production methods to make products faster, more flexible, in higher quality, more cheaply and in ways to help conserve scarce resources. 

“Innovation in industry is key to providing these solutions,” it added. 

Production of customised goods at affordable prices is possible with the intelligent factory, which is the group's Answers for the Industry. 

Today, manufacturers can plan and simulate their main production steps on the computer, at the product development stage. 

“Individual manufacturing processes can be optimised and coordinated with each other in a virtual factory – the real production is not even built until all processes have been fine tuned here. So, the process is sped up considerably,” Siemens said. 

For example, Siemens' Infeneon Technologies semiconductor plant yields 100,000 power devices for the automotive industry monthly. 

With more people on the move than ever before, quality of life and competitiveness of whole regions depend upon safe, fast and eco-friendly public transportation. 

As one of the leading international suppliers for the railways industry, Siemens provides both intelligent traffic management systems and effective transportation solutions such as the high-speed train “Velaro”. 

*In Malaysia, Siemens is involved in the Rawang-Ipoh double tracking and electrification project, and constructed the Express Rail Link connecting KL IA and KL Sentral. *

Recycling wastewater could curb scarcity of water, which is required by industries to produce goods. Siemens is ensuring that the volume of precious fresh water in industrial production is drastically reduced. 

“For example, Siemens Zero Liquid Technology has created a system that continuously recycles water,” it said. 

The need for security impacts modern life. In the public and commercial sector, decision makers have to guarantee maximum security without infringing on personal freedom. 

Siemens designed intelligent solutions to provide increased security in airports, hospitals and subways. 

Most of Malaysia's major landmarks and buildings use Siemens' management and security systems.


----------



## nazrey

A model of the Ipoh Railway Station. The double-tracking project between 
Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction soon and is scheduled 
for completion in five years. Picture courtesy of Veritas Architects


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


Serendah Yard
by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> by zacky of ktmrailwayfan.com












Interior
by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## zawae87

Any news about rapid intercity from kl to ipoh....??????


----------



## nazrey

zawae87 said:


> Any news about rapid intercity from kl to ipoh....??????


>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10943336#post10943336


----------



## zawae87

tanx for tat link nazrey.... but tats bout kuantan metropolis not rapid intercity kl to ipoh......


----------



## nazrey

...See the news on post #10 >


----------



## zawae87

ya..ya... Plan To Introduce Kuantan-KL High-Speed Train By 2015.... not to Ipoh rite.... when yarrr....??? I cannot wait its alwayz delay...delay... n delay...


----------



## zawae87

tats i hear only.... komuter to kuala kubu baru.....!!!!


----------



## mrtfreak

^^ Nothing there means no news. They're quite up to date in the threads.


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Station 
by Canon Boy


----------



## nazrey

>


Since 21ST APRIL 2007 ...
RAWANG >> SERENDAH >> BATANG KALI >> RASA
RASA >> BATANG KALI >> SERENDAH >> RAWANG 
FREQUENCY OF EACH TRAIN 30 MINUTES 
20 MINUTES JOURNEY
SPEED UP TO 120KM/H


----------



## nazrey

*Restored coaches for railway line*
Tuesday January 15, 2008
TheStar

SEPANG: Refurbished coaches will be used for the Rawang to Ipoh electrified double track railway line until new ones arrive. 

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said about two of the electrical multiple unit (EMU) coaches were being refurbished each month. 

The double tracks have been used since the beginning of the month but KTMB is running its normal services and coaches on the electrified tracks. 

“The schedule for the normal services and the electrified services will be announced by KTMB later,” he told reporters after witnessing the signing of a partnership agreement between AirAsia and CAE, a world leader in aviation training here yesterday. 

CAE will train pilots, maintenance technicians and cabin crews for airlines in Southeast Asia with Kuala Lumpur being CAE’s regional hub for Airbus original equipment manufacturer training. 

On the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified railway project, Chan said Gamuda Bhd and MMC Corp Bhd have started work on the site. 

The 329km track is expected to be completed in five years. 

On YTL Bhd’s bullet train project from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore, Chan said: “We are still looking into it. 

The bullet train would be broad gauge and travel 350km per hour.” 

He denied reports that the Government had dropped the project after AirAsia was given the go-ahead to fly to Singapore. 

“These are two different modes of transport; still can complement each other but there is no final decision yet on the project,” he said. 

On the general election, Chan said MCA had discussed the party's possible candidates but the list had yet to be finalised. 

“Yes, we did discuss the names but nothing has been finalised yet,” he said. 

Chan, who is also MCA deputy president, declined to comment on which constituency he planned to contest.


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB to cash in on tourism industry *
by Jonathan Chen, 16 Jan 2008 11:24 AM
THEEDGEDAILY

PENANG: Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) wants to cash in on the tourism industry with its newly reinstated Ekspres Rakyat passenger train services, currently servicing the Butterworth-Singapore rail route. 

KTMB Northern Region (Butterworth) manager Ahmad Shamudin Md Rashid said it wanted to tap into the demand for passenger transportation services, especially from Singapore tourists wanting to visit towns in Malaysia. 

“We are confident that our Ekspres Rakyat services will receive good response, more so with the government’s decision to extend Visit Malaysia Year 2007 to Aug 31 this year,” he told reporters after relaunching the service at the Butterworth train station yesterday. 

He said rail travel also provided opportunities to tourists to view many interesting sights in the country, adding that trains plying the 774km Butterworth-Singapore route would have to pass by 20 stops. including Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur. 

*The Ekspres Rakyat service, which has been in operation since the 1980s, was halted in June 2001 due to construction of the RM2.6 billion Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking rail project. *

Ekspres Rakyat provides up to three Butterworth-Singapore services daily on 10-coach trains with a maximum capacity of about 400 people per trip. 

Ahmad said it was not uncommon for train seats to be sold out when the service was still in operation in 2001 and was confident that there would be a steady passenger increase in the near future. “The demand for rail travel is still here as people are always on the lookout for alternative means of transportation.” 

Butterworth-Singapore train fares cost RM127 for adult (first class) and RM60 for children, while second-class fares are priced at RM68 and RM34 respectively. 

In 2003, KTMB outlined a 17-year business growth plan comprising three levels — a recovery stage from 2003 to 2006, a consolidation stage from 2007 to 2010, and the growth period from 2011 to 2020.


----------



## nazrey

From : KTM Berhad
1) Electrification works is ongoing










2) Completed Track - Slim River


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh railway station _(New)_
by narita_khaliani


----------



## nazrey

by f9593


----------



## nazrey

> Since 21ST APRIL 2007 ...
> RAWANG >> SERENDAH >> BATANG KALI >> RASA
> RASA >> BATANG KALI >> SERENDAH >> RAWANG
> FREQUENCY OF EACH TRAIN 30 MINUTES
> 20 MINUTES JOURNEY
> SPEED UP TO 120KM/H
Click to expand...

Rasa station
by TWK90


----------



## hetfield85

Thursday April 3, 2008
*Rail project to cut KL- Penang journey to just three hours*
By ZULKIFLY MOHAMAD

BUTTERWORTH: It will only take three hours to travel from Penang to Kuala Lumpur by train when the electrified double-track project (EDTP) is completed.

Once operational, commuters can have breakfast in Penang, lunch in KL and return to the island for dinner, all in the same day. Currently, the train journey between the destinations takes about nine hours.

The RM12.4bil stretch from Ipoh to Padang Besar, undertaken by MMC-Gamuda, is now 5% completed and expected to be ready on Jan 7, 2013. It will link up to the Rawang line.









All systems go: Piling works being carried out for the electrified double-track rail project at Simpang Ampat in Nibong Tebal yesterday.

*“Once completed, modern trains with heavier loadings can run on the flatter, straighter alignment at a speed of up to 160kph,” said MMC-Gamuda JV Project director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor.*

He said RM10bil had been invested in double tracking the Klang Valley and from Rawang to Ipoh.

“The EDTP can be the backbone for future commuter services in the northern area, similar to the Klang Valley commuter services,” he added.

“It will only take about 90 minutes to travel from Penang to Ipoh by train when the project is completed, compared to about four hours now,” he told newsmen during a site inspection yesterday.









»It will only take 90 minutes to travel from Penang to Ipoh« DATUK AZMI MAT NOR

Azmi said the alignment for the 329km Ipoh-Padang Besar double-track project cuts across the four northern states of Penang, Perak, Kedah and Perlis.

“We are working closely with the four state governments and they are very helpful,” he said.

“We do not foresee much problem for the next five years as 70% of land needed for the project is owned by Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB).”

Azmi said rail transport in the country currently had a market share of just 3%, compared to road transport which commanded 89% share.

“Over-reliance on road transport is unsustainable, especially during congestion on expressways and festive seasons,” he added.

Azmi said that up to RM3bil worth of construction packages had been awarded to contractors, of which RM1.6bil had been given to deserving bumiputra contractors. About 700 sub-contractors were involved in the project.

He said a further RM2bil worth of projects would be awarded in stages.

*Azmi said the EDTP was an extensive infrastructure project which would transform the existing single-track line from Johor Baru to Padang Besar to electrified double tracks, covering a distance of 968km.*


----------



## kwlee33

Does anyone know when the project for Rawang - Ipoh will be completed? As promised to start operation in early 2008, now the 1st quarter of 2008 has already passed, seems like it has been delayed over and over again.


----------



## forrestcat

kwlee33 said:


> Does anyone know when the project for Rawang - Ipoh will be completed? As promised to start operation in early 2008, now the 1st quarter of 2008 has already passed, seems like it has been delayed over and over again.


Trans Rapid service has not started coz the EMU have not arrived yet. But the ekspres Rakyat that serve KL-Ipoh is seen as a substitute to this delayed service. The journey is 3 hours, not a bad alternative to express buses.


----------



## allurban

*Two dead in Sabah train plunge*



> Two dead in Sabah train plunge
> 
> At least two people died when a train plunged down a ravine and into a fast-flowing river in Sabah today, police said.
> 
> Most of the 43 people on board scrambled to safety although police were still searching for possible survivors. The train was hit by a landslip after days of heavy rains.
> 
> "It was lucky that most of the 43 passengers onboard were able to escape with only two people dead so far," local police chief Mazlan Lazim told AFP.
> 
> "We are still searching the area for more survivors," he said.
> 
> The train was travelling from the southern town of Tenom to the state capital Kota Kinabalu and ploughed into the Padas river, famous for its whitewater rafting, when it was struck by the landslide near a bridge.


Sad news...what a tragedy.

m


----------



## nazrey

by TWK90


----------



## nazrey

Platform at Ipoh station
by zizi_ira


----------



## priamos

hetfield85 said:


> It will only take three hours to travel from Penang to Kuala Lumpur by train when the electrified double-track project (EDTP) is completed.


Well, what can one say about that kind of person? On a positive note, let's say that Datuk Azmi has a nice, intelligent sense of humour. The distance from Penang to Kuala Lumpur is 300 km. "Only" three hours??? He rejoices over an average speed of 100 km/h.


----------



## sotavento

priamos said:


> Well, what can one say about that kind of person? On a positive note, let's say that Datuk Azmi has a nice, intelligent sense of humour. The distance from Penang to Kuala Lumpur is 300 km. "Only" three hours??? He rejoices over an average speed of 100 km/h.





> Once operational, commuters can have breakfast in Penang, lunch in KL and return to the island for dinner, all in the same day. Currently, the train journey between the destinations takes about nine hours.


Keywords ... comuters and 1/3rd of current travel time.


Sounds pretty good to me. :cheers:

Anithing under 3h is competitive to air travel (1h checkin +1h travel + spare time at both ends) ... and it's suposed to serve some locations in between ... any news of express trains on that corridor ??? and remember the gauge ... 1000/1064mm ... 160km/h would be called high speed in this environment. :cheers:


----------



## priamos

sotavento said:


> Keywords ... comuters and 1/3rd of current travel time. Sounds pretty good to me.


Perhaps, but as someone once said (citation??) "good" is the enemy of "excellent". The Malaysians might equally have plumped for a full HSR solution like the new line between Tanger and Rabat (OK, technically it's Kenitra) in Morocco. There, the current travel time is 5h1/2, to be cut to 1h10 by the new line. Using your logics one might have settled for something less ambitious - but had they done this then it would have been certain as "amen in the church" that nothing further would be built in that section for the next 20 years. 



sotavento said:


> Anithing under 3h is competitive to air travel (1h checkin +1h travel + spare time at both ends) ... and it's suposed to serve some locations in between


Two observations, though: I'm not sure I'm ready to compare trains with air travel on distances below 400 km. At least in my part of the world people don't fly 300 km. On those distances trains compete with cars - which, I may add, here in France would need some 2h1/2 to travel 300 km. And that's door-to-door. Secondly, yes, most HSRs also have to serve some locations in between. But by tracing them fast you give the railway operators the OPTION of sending a few direct trains through the line at full speed. What's the fun of condemning every train to stop everywhere?


----------



## sotavento

^^ It's the other way around:

"Good is the Enemy of Great" .... but great not always mean the "best" thing. hno:

Its an highly developed corridor ... upgrading the route to 160km/h is the best way to go (and remember that the entire network is metre gauge (1064mm?) ... building a 250/300 km/h route in a completely different gauge would be a nonsense ... and by the way ... the 3h seem to involve some FERRY/BUS connecting trip since "Penang" is in an island. :cheers:

Both Penang and Kuala Lumpur have airports so "presumably the best/fastest way to travel between the 2 would be by a regional airline.

And as you can see in the map Penang-KL do have air connections:









^^ Grabbed from wikipedia.commons


----------



## TWK90

sotavento said:


> Its an highly developed corridor ... upgrading the route to 160km/h is the best way to go (and remember that the entire network is metre gauge (1064mm?) ... building a 250/300 km/h route in a completely different gauge would be a nonsense ... and by the way ... the 3h seem to involve some FERRY/BUS connecting trip since "Penang" is in an island. :cheers:


The idea of double tracking and electrify the existing metre gauge on KTMB (Malayan Railway) exists from 1980's, the first phase was double tracking and electrify lines around Klang Valley, which gave birth to the local electric train service, the KTM Komuter...

The next phase was 179 km Rawang-Ipoh project, which extends the electrified double track system to the north, which is Ipoh, and it has been completed already, now we are waiting for EMU from South Korea which will be commisioned for the KL-Ipoh rapid intercity service in 2010, it will have 6 cars on each set and finally entertainment such as television and wireless internet service will be available...

The current upgrading of KTMB line are:

7.5 km extension of Klang Valley line from Sentul to Batu Caves
329 km Ipoh-Padang Besar line
100 km Seremban - Gemas line

The only line left for upgrading (on west coast line) is the Gemas to Johor Bahru...

When the project of double tracking and electrification of the whole west coast line from Thai border to Johor Bahru completed, it will not just improving the freight service and faster passenger service (up to 160 km/h), but it will also offer local train service just like KTM Komuter in Klang Valley to other major cities such as Penang and Johor Bahru...

The distance by rail from Kuala Lumpur to Penang is actually,

171 km + 179 km + 32 km = 382 km

So going to Penang by 3 hours is already fast on our standard, faster than bus service and hopefully, get more people back to train service...

I think it is better than just regauging existing metre gauge, because all of mainland south east Asian railways (Myanmar, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam) are all metre gauge, substantial earnings are from landbridge (freight) operation to Thailand, this is not happen if the two countries use different gauge...and also expensive replacement of equipments such as locomotives if we embark on regauging...

According to our government's National Physical Plan, HSR (on standard gauge) will be seperate from the existing metre gauge line...and the current focus now is to improve the existing metre gauge (1000mm) track...


----------



## priamos

TWK90 said:


> The distance by rail from Kuala Lumpur to Penang is actually,171 km + 179 km + 32 km = 382 km
> So going to Penang by 3 hours is already fast on our standard, faster than bus service and hopefully, get more people back to train service...


Thanks for the details, TWK. I guess I remain sceptical, though. The risk of upgrading a track that dates back to the Victorian times (and I say this without slight: most of our conventional railways in Europe are late-19th century) is that their line tracing is rarely optimal compared with what is achievable nowadays. The distances you provide are actually an illustration of this point. In France the authorities figure that an optimally drawn line (within their point-to-point concept which, admittedly, supposes a rather uncompromising tracing) will be about 10% longer than a direct line between the two end points. Kuala Lumpur is 299 km from Penang as the crow flies, so a railway line of 382 is actually about 50 km "too" long. I suppose this derives from the need to follow an ancient line plus a decision to continue serving half a dozen intermediate stops on the way? 



TWK90 said:


> I think it is better than just regauging existing metre gauge, because all of mainland south east Asian railways (Myanmar, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam) are all metre gauge, substantial earnings are from landbridge (freight) operation to Thailand, this is not happen if the two countries use different gauge...and also expensive replacement of equipments such as locomotives if we embark on regauging.


What happened to variable-gauge trains? They have the same problem in Spain, but solve it by making all new lines in standard gauge and operating trains that change gauge-width when moving from between new and old segments.


----------



## TWK90

^^

I think the 299 km distance from KL to Penang that you meant is on the North-South Expressway, if you at look at the alignment of expressway, it bypasses the small town of Sungai Siput and Chemor, etc...while on railway it does pass quite a number of small towns....

In the EDT project, some realignments have been done too, for example on the Rawang - Ipoh project, you can see the new alignment is less curvy and larger curve radius, has resulted in some stations has been relocated to suit the new alignment...then, in Ipoh - Padang Besar project, there will be one 3.3 km tunnel and a 8 km tunnel in Seremban-Gemas project...

Not just route realignment, double tracking and electrification has been done in this project, but the removal of grade crossing, improved signalling and addition of new overhead bridges too will improve the average speed and also the safety of railway, will be completely grade-seperated....

Regarding to station, new stations is a lot bigger than the old one which was built very long time ago, maybe even before independence....the new stations has proper signs, passenger information system...those new stations will help to improve the image of rail service in Malaysia, which is currently, very slow compared to bus on expressway....

So far, most of variable gauge trains that i see in existance are the Spanish Talgo, 1435 mm <----> 1668 mm and the VGA train between Spain and Ukraine (1435 mm <----> 1520 mm), the differences between these gauge chances are less significant compared when if one train does gauge changing from (1000 mm <----> 1435 mm), which is quite significant and big difference....but currently, Japan has research on a free gauge train that is able to perform gauge change from 1067 mm to 1435 mm.....

But really, sticking on metre gauge is a lot easier and less hassle for KTMB to do freight service across the border, not to mention the cost of setting up gauge changing facility and that renders only some trains with variable gauge axle can travel through the border, that does not help to increase the utilisation of the existing locomotives...

If we want to use standard gauge, a seperate standard gauge line is preferred, as envisioned in the government's National Physical Plan which does show the alignment of proposed HSR and also the metre gauge line...


----------



## sotavento

priamos said:


> Thanks for the details, TWK. I guess I remain sceptical, though. The risk of upgrading a track that dates back to the Victorian times (and I say this without slight: most of our conventional railways in Europe are late-19th century) is that their line tracing is rarely optimal compared with what is achievable nowadays. The distances you provide are actually an illustration of this point. In France the authorities figure that an optimally drawn line (within their point-to-point concept which, admittedly, supposes a rather uncompromising tracing) will be about 10% longer than a direct line between the two end points. Kuala Lumpur is 299 km from Penang as the crow flies, so a railway line of 382 is actually about 50 km "too" long. I suppose this derives from the need to follow an ancient line plus a decision to continue serving half a dozen intermediate stops on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to variable-gauge trains? They have the same problem in Spain, but solve it by making all new lines in standard gauge and operating trains that change gauge-width when moving from between new and old segments.


^^ that is a little biased because KL-Ipoh is 175km in a straight line and 190km in reality 

then the railway does co a little bit curvy but that is only because it serves a lot of places in between instead of going straight ahead (wich would be THRU a mountain range) 


And second ... how do you stretch a victorian single route to acomodate track doubling without putting at least a new trackbed in that second track ?????? :lol:

to me it seems a very decent track improvement project. 


And variable gauge traisnfor what ??? UIC1435mm is not STANDARD track in souteast asia in any way ... why complicate what is simple ??? 

A metre gauge train at 160/180 km/h can be much more usefull than a TGV in most situations. hno:


----------



## TWK90

^^

From latest news report from a Malay newspaper

Source : http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/ark...laysia&sec=dalam_negeri&pg=dn_05.htm&arc=hive

According from that article, KTMB plans to change the old diesel locomotives to the electric ones in stages, starting from the freight trains...

The benefits of doing that, according from that article, the speed will improve to around 130 km/h to 140 km/h and reduce the dependability on fossil fuels....

Well, for me, the changes are quite extensive, bigger rail (50 kg/m), double track, electrification, realignment, new stations etc...enough to bring more passenger to rail service...

Anyway, old video of the construction in Rawang-Ipoh project can be seen here...

http://www.leighton.com.au/media_centre/videos_-_annual_report_dvds/2005_annual_report_dvd.html


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ Hi, im from Philippines.. Malaysia Railways is so nice and fast. I hope our government will also make similar one here in the Philippines.


----------



## wheel of steel

sotavento said:


> ^^
> A metre gauge train at 160/180 km/h can be much more usefull than a TGV in most situations. hno:


I agree with you that it is a must to retain the old gauge. We must have to make more advantages from it. This is what happened in the Philippines, new lines was designed for 1067mm tracks. They keeping the current rail gauges and they only upgrade the speed to 130kph. In this case, the railways can be much viable.


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2008/6/25/north/21648178&sec=north

*RM12bil double-track project 8% done*
By Zulkifly Mohamad


BUTTERWORTH: The RM12.485bil electrified double track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar which commenced in January is now 8% complete.

An MMC-Gamuda JV Project spokesman said to date, 160km of the total 329km stretch of the project had been opened for works.

He said presently, the joint-venture partners for the project were actively involved in six major works.

“They include utility works such as relocating gas pipelines, water pipes and electricity cables. Works are also in progress to install fibre-optics for telecommunications facilities along the double tracks and stations,” he said.

He said works to build two double-barrel tunnels in Bukit Berapit with a distance of 3.3km and 330m for the other tunnel in Larut had begun.

“Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all opened locations while earth and drainage works are also in full swing at such locations.

“The earthworks include ground levelling, cut and fill, land removal and preparation of access roads,” he added.

MMC-Gamuda JV Project has been given 60 months to deliver the project on Jan 7, 2013. They received the Letter of Award from the Government on Dec 13, last year, and took possession of the site on Jan 8.

The spokesman said work to build land viaduct at Bukit Mertajam in Penang and marine viaduct at Bukit Merah in Perak was progressing as scheduled.

The double-tracking main line would cover a distance of 171km from Ipoh to Butterworth while the Kedah line, from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar in Perlis, would stretch 158km.

It is touted as the single largest and one of the most expensive construction projects in the country and would create more than 100,000 jobs for the people in Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.

Two million pieces of pre-cast concrete sleepers, 1.5mil tonnes of cement and 400,000 tonnes of steel are required to build the entire railway line.

Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling was quoted as saying that the agreement with the government was one lump sum over the five-year span.

“We are hedging on the prices of building materials, so even if prices are volatile, we will not gain or lose,” he said.


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2008/7/8/business/21762727&sec=business

*Ingress associate firm in RM1bil joint venture*


KUALA LUMPUR: Ingress Corp Bhd's 49% associate company, Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd (BBRail), in a joint venture with Ansaldo STS Malaysia Sdn Bhd, has been awarded a RM1bil contract by MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd.

In a filing to Bursa Malaysia yesterday, Ingress said the contract was for the implementation of the rail systems package for the Ipoh-to-Padang Besar double-tracking project.

BBRail would be involved in the design, supply and installations of electrification and power supply, it said.

Ingress said the project was for 54 months and was scheduled for completion in January 2013.

It added that the project was expected to contribute significantly to the earnings of the group.


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.theedgedaily.com/cms/con...e.Article_d0a05000-cb73c03a-1b092820-bb6d9fa6



> *08-07-2008: Balfour Beatty gets RM1b rail systems job *
> by Racheal Lee Mei Nyee
> Email us your feedback at [email protected]
> 
> 
> PETALING JAYA: Ingress Corporation Bhd's 49% associate company, Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd, in a joint venture with Italy-based Ansaldo STS Malaysia Sdn Bhd, has been awarded a RM1 billion contract by MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd.
> 
> The contract is awarded for the implementation of rail systems package for the Ipoh to Padang Besar double-tracking rail project.
> 
> The award of the contract to Balfour Beatty and Ansaldo meant that it beat other notable international players that included German-based Siemens AG, France's Alstom and Westinghouse Rail Systems Ltd.
> 
> In a statement yesterday, Ingress said Balfour Beatty received the letter of acceptance from the MMC-Gamuda JV. It said Balfour Beatty Rail would be involved in the design, supply and installation of electrification and power supply. The implementation will take 54 months and is scheduled for completion in January 2013.
> 
> Genoa-based Ansaldo is listed on the Milan stock exchange and is controlled by Finmeccanica SpA, Italy's largest defence company. It has been reported that Ansaldo has stamped its mark on signalling systems in Europe and had nicked several large portions of a high-speed train project connecting Milan and Bologna in Italy.
> 
> UK-listed Balfour Beatty controls a 51% stake in Balfour Beatty Rail. Ingress yesterday rose four sen to 46 sen, with 25,000 shares done. Gamuda rose 20 sen to RM2.47, but MMC Corporation Bhd fell 11 sen to RM2.42.
> 
> Ingress said the project was expected to contribute significantly to the group's earnings for the whole duration of the project.


----------



## TWK90

Alignment and stations in Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track project...

Source : http://www.mmc.com.my/pdf/Investor-Presentation/20080423_IR_Final.pdf


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssIndustryMaterialsUtilitiesNews/idUSKLR25638120080726



> *Chinese firm tipped to get Malaysia rail job-report*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, July 26 (Reuters) - The China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC) is likely to get contract for a railway track project in Malaysia, estimated at 9 billion ringgit ($2.8 billion), a Malaysian newspaper reported on Saturday.
> 
> The Edge newspaper, quoting an unnamed source, said the state-controlled Chinese firm is likely to be the main contractor for the Gemas-Johar Baru double-tracking railway project.
> 
> "A source says the CREC will likely be the main contractor for the project with the sub-contracts being dished out to the local companies to build the double track that cover(s) an estimated 197 km," the newspaper said.
> 
> The double-tracking project, which includes other segments as well, was originally planned some 8 years back, but was shelved a month after Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi took over on Oct. 31, 2003, the paper said.
> 
> However, all the segments, except this stretch, have been revived in recent months, it said. (Reporting by Faisal Aziz; Editing by Lincoln Feast)


----------



## hetfield85

*Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Tracking Project To Start In October*


MELAKA, July 31 (Bernama) -- Construction work on the RM3.45 billion Seremban-Gemas electrified double-tracking project is expected to begin in October.

Melaka Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam said apart from Negeri Sembilan, the project which was expected to be ready by 2010, also involved routes in Melaka and Johor.

"The total length of the double-track is 94.14km, which comprises a 64.85km stretch in Negeri Sembilan, 27.84km in Melaka and 1.45km in Johor," he told reporters after the launch of the Melaka-level Warriors' Day remembrance campaign by Yang Dipertua Negeri Tun Mohd Khalil Yaakob, in Seri Negeri, Ayer Keroh here Thursday.

Mohd Ali said he and the state executive councillors had been briefed on the project by representatives from the Transport Ministry, yesterday.

He said he was made to understand that the project would be developed by IRCON International Ltd from India.

The chief minister said under the project, Melaka would have two new train stations, namely in Pulau Sebang and Batang Melaka, which would be fully equipped with parking lots for buses and cars.

"Other components to be built in Melaka areas include a 1.8km tunnel and nine bridges," he said.

He reiterated the project would also affect 297 lots involving 168 hectares of land and 51 houses belonging to the people in the state.

"Officers from the Alor Gajah District Land and Mines Office will meet with all affected house owners for land acquisition and compensation assessment," he said.

Mohd Ali said the project, when completed, would boost the state's economy especially in terms of tourism and town development along the Melaka-Negeri Sembilan border.

"With the electrified double-tracking project in place, the train service will be faster and more frequent," he said.

He hoped that the federal government would consider to expand the double-tracking project from Pulau Sebang to Melaka Town in future.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## TWK90

Kuala Kubu Bharu station

The entrance









Ticket counter









The fare table of the KTM Komuter, finally, i can see the fare for KL Sentral to Tanjung Malim, it looks like it is about RM 7...









Made by LG









The route map, one interesting thing, it lists Ipoh-Tanjung Malim as a KTM Komuter route, could it be there will be a seperate KTM Komuter service for Ipoh-Tanjung Malim?









The list of stations and halts along the Ipoh-Seremban route, unlike the one in Batang Kali, the list do include Bank Negara and Mid Valley...









Designated area for a kiosk...









The faregates, made by Omron, the faregate looks very similar to those used in Japan, on the left side, that is the Touch n Go lane....2 readers, one for entry and one for exit...









On the platform









The track, towards north....next station, Tanjung Malim, but now, it is only Rawang-KKB shuttle...









Finally, the EMU came from Rawang to this station and it will head back to Rawang...


----------



## TWK90

Taken outside Rawang station, this signboard, gives an insight of the future Rapid Intercity train will look like....


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> Taken outside Rawang station, this signboard, gives an insight of the future Rapid Intercity train will look like....


Wow!! This is awesome...  I believe that these developments signifies innovative technology on narrow gauge railroad specially in SEAsia. 

BTW @ TWK90, what is the max speed of the Rawang to Ipoh Line? Im so interested because the Malaysian Railway Project though 1 meter gauge is the frontline of South East Asia future railroad system. Here in the Philippines, we still have yet to come up with a modern railway probably like that from Seremban to Rawang..


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> Wow!! This is awesome...  I believe that these developments signifies innovative technology on narrow gauge railroad specially in SEAsia.
> 
> BTW @ TWK90, what is the max speed of the Rawang to Ipoh Line? Im so interested because the Malaysian Railway Project though 1 meter gauge is the frontline of South East Asia future railroad system. Here in the Philippines, we still have yet to come up with a modern railway probably like that from Seremban to Rawang..


The Rawang to Ipoh electrified double track line is designed to handle 160 km/h operation, the current projects such as the Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas, are also designed for 160 km/h operation...


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> The Rawang to Ipoh electrified double track line is designed to handle 160 km/h operation, the current projects such as the Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas, are also designed for 160 km/h operation...


This is nice. When this line becomes operational, Im sure il going to see it first on youtube. The first in the world to operate a 160kph line on metre gauge... :banana: Thanks TWK90, and thanks a lot for your participation in Philippine Railways Thread... Keep us always updated here. Your country is so nice...


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> This is nice. When this line becomes operational, Im sure il going to see it first on youtube. The first in the world to operate a 160kph line on metre gauge... :banana: Thanks TWK90, and thanks a lot for your participation in Philippine Railways Thread... Keep us always updated here. Your country is so nice...


If i am not mistaken, UIC classifies metre gauge include 1000 mm and 1067 mm, following that, there are a few countries running their trains at 160 km/h, but all of those are on 1067 mm gauge....these are :

- Japan (Hokuhoku line)
- Australia (QR Tilt Train)

To be the first to operate trains at 160 km/h on 1000 mm gauge? Probably...

Aside from operating EMUs like shown on that signboard, plans are afoot for acquiring electric locomotives which should be able to run at 130 km/h to 140 km/h, according to this....

http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/ark...laysia&sec=dalam_negeri&pg=dn_05.htm&arc=hive

The whole line already operational, we are only waiting for EMU for the Rapid Intercity service, journey on regular intercity train (pulled by diesel locomotive) has been improved in terms of journey time, and like the photos above, KTM Komuter now extended to Rawang - Kuala Kubu Bharu section, with final extension to Tanjung Malim is under planning....


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> If i am not mistaken, UIC classifies metre gauge include 1000 mm and 1067 mm, following that, there are a few countries running their trains at 160 km/h, but all of those are on 1067 mm gauge....these are :
> 
> - Japan (Hokuhoku line)
> - Australia (QR Tilt Train)
> 
> To be the first to operate trains at 160 km/h on 1000 mm gauge? Probably...
> 
> Aside from operating EMUs like shown on that signboard, plans are afoot for acquiring electric locomotives which should be able to run at 130 km/h to 140 km/h, according to this....
> 
> http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/ark...laysia&sec=dalam_negeri&pg=dn_05.htm&arc=hive
> 
> The whole line already operational, we are only waiting for EMU for the Rapid Intercity service, journey on regular intercity train (pulled by diesel locomotive) has been improved in terms of journey time, and like the photos above, KTM Komuter now extended to Rawang - Kuala Kubu Bharu section, with final extension to Tanjung Malim is under planning....


ha ha... it's hard to understand the utusan site.. We'll I think it's going to be a 130kph to 140 kph train ride... Your word "hinnga" is quiet same to us "hanggang" meaning up to... 

The double track of Rawang to Ipoh line is somewhat prepared to a high-speed upgrade. The distance of the rails are wide apart. I think 5 meters from rail center compared to 4 meters for Phil. Northrail. Are there any level crossings along this line? From what I know, the whole length of the line was fenced.


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> ha ha... it's hard to understand the utusan site.. We'll I think it's going to be a 130kph to 140 kph train ride... Your word "hinnga" is quiet same to us "hanggang" meaning up to...
> 
> The double track of Rawang to Ipoh line is somewhat prepared to a high-speed upgrade. The distance of the rails are wide apart. I think 5 meters from rail center compared to 4 meters for Phil. Northrail. Are there any level crossings along this line? From what I know, the whole length of the line was fenced.


Yes, the distance of the rails are wide apart, however i don't think they design the track to be regauge to standard gauge at the later stage, because the concrete sleeper just nicely fitted to the metre gauge...

There is no level crossing for this project, and all electrified double tracking projects are free of any level crossings, flyovers or bridges was built to replace level crossing.....in Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas projects, there will be tunnels for sure....


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> Yes, the distance of the rails are wide apart, however i don't think they design the track to be regauge to standard gauge at the later stage, because the concrete sleeper just nicely fitted to the metre gauge...
> 
> There is no level crossing for this project, and all electrified double tracking projects are free of any level crossings, flyovers or bridges was built to replace level crossing.....in Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas projects, there will be tunnels for sure....


Ah, I see. I thought before that the double tracking was simply putting up another track beside the old one. It's completely brand new tracks as the old alignment is completely passing through several crossing. Very nice indeed...


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> Ah, I see. I thought before that the double tracking was simply putting up another track beside the old one. It's completely brand new tracks as the old alignment is completely passing through several crossing. Very nice indeed...


It's a quite extensive upgrade, you get heavier 50 kg/m rail, new alignment, new stations, double tracks, higher ground level for the track, automatic fare collection, centralised train control, 25 kV AC electrification, modern passenger information system and in this Rawang-Ipoh project, the first electric intercity train service in Malaysia....

High speed rail will only be considered if there is good patronage or traffic on the upgraded line....


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> It's a quite extensive upgrade, you get heavier 50 kg/m rail, new alignment, new stations, double tracks, higher ground level for the track, automatic fare collection, centralised train control, 25 kV AC electrification, modern passenger information system and in this Rawang-Ipoh project, the first electric intercity train service in Malaysia....
> 
> High speed rail will only be considered if there is good patronage or traffic on the upgraded line....


And also the right of way is much wider than convential track requirment. Ours is 7 meters only, with squatters.. :lol: But now they're gone so we've got the 30meters right of way. 

Ive got a youtube video here that finds me it's interesting. Where is this section and are they going to remove the tracks once they double it. At what speed is this train running? Its faster than in Indonesia and Thailand trains. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCH9BTemA5U


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> And also the right of way is much wider than convential track requirment. Ours is 7 meters only, with squatters.. :lol: But now they're gone so we've got the 30meters right of way.
> 
> Ive got a youtube video here that finds me it's interesting. Where is this section and are they going to remove the tracks once they double it. At what speed is this train running? Its faster than in Indonesia and Thailand trains.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCH9BTemA5U


I don't really know all the locations, however, one of the crossing seen in that video, is in Singapore.....

I don't know the speed...about track removal....well in the case of Rawang-Ipoh project, when the double tracking works being done, the old track removed and most likely, they will bury the former railway....


----------



## nazrey

Kepong Sentral (NEW)
by benghan


----------



## nazrey

Kepong Sentral (NEW)
by benghan


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> Taken outside Rawang station, this signboard, gives an insight of the future Rapid Intercity train will look like....


by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Station
by Don Benova


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=361597



> *
> MMC: Electrification Job Reduction Will Not Affect Consortium's Bottomline*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 26 (Bernama) -- The reduction in electrification job for the Butterworth to Padang Besar portion of the double-tracking railway project will not affect the bottomline of the Gamuda Bhd-MMC Corp Bhd consortium.
> 
> MMC chief executive officer, Hasni Harun, said MMC has not received a request from the government but there was a possibility it may want to reduce the scope of work.
> 
> "We still have to discuss with the government because there are other implications to the reduction in the scope of work," he said.
> 
> He was speaking to reporters after signing a lease agreement between MMC's unit, Seaport World Wide Sdn Bhd (SWW) and Netherlands-based Vitol Terminal BV's entity, ATT Tanjung Bin Sdn Bhd (ATT) here Friday.
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, SWW would lease approximately 48 hectares at the rate of RM20 per sq ft (for 30 years) to ATT.
> 
> Hasni, however, said there would be no reduction in the scope of work for Ipoh-Butterworth portion.
> 
> "The job scope for Butterworth to Padang Besar was reduced because the track was mainly for cargo. We are still in discussions and has not finalised anything," he said.
> 
> He said the reduction in scope of work reduce the contract value a bit in terms of the amount of the contract.
> 
> "However, it will not be so much that it will affect the bottomline of the consortium," he said.
> 
> Market talks had it that the reduction in work scope may reduce the contract value from RM12.49 billion to RM10.7 bilion.
> 
> The project is being carried out by the consortium on 50:50 basis.
> 
> On the government's move to scrap the windfall profit levy on independent power producers, Hasni said the move was good for Malakoff bonds.
> 
> He said the company would expand Malakoff business domestically and abroad.
> 
> "We are looking at few opportunities. We are looking seriously to expand our power business especially on the generation in Saudi Arabia as well in United Arab Emirates," he said.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


Source : http://www.theedgedaily.com/cms/con...e.Article_9c8f77dd-cb73c03a-1f195fc0-718f662b



> *26-09-2008: Encorp bags RM130.8m Ircon contract*
> 
> Email us your feedback at [email protected]
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Encorp Bhd has bagged a RM130.79 million contract from Ircon International Ltd of India to build station buildings for the electrified double rail track project between Seremban and Gemas.
> 
> Encorp said yesterday it had received a letter of acceptance from Ircon for the construction and commissioning of the stations, along with the associated structures and services, including site clearance, civil and structural works, platforms and mechanical and engineering works.
> 
> It said the construction period was 22 months.
> 
> Encorp said the award of the portion of the rail project followed a string of favourable news for the company, which was most recognised for developing 10,000 units of teachers’ housing project for the government.
> 
> The company made a financial turnaround in 2007 with a pre-tax profit of RM111.32 million at the end of 2007 from a loss of RM119.81 million in 2006. Encorp said it had received a RAM upgrade of its bonds in July from A1(s) to AA2(s) with an outlook revised from positive to stable.
> 
> Last month, it was awarded a contract by the Ministry of Education to construct, upgrade and refurbish schools and hostels in Sarawak for a contract sum of RM150 million.


----------



## TWK90

Today's photo

Construction of one of the stations along the Sentul-Batu Caves line....taken near to Jalan Ipoh...


----------



## TWK90

A closer look of the rail and concrete sleeper used in Rawang-Ipoh project...










UIC 54 rail, 54 kg/m


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> A closer look of the rail and concrete sleeper used in Rawang-Ipoh project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UIC 54 rail, 54 kg/m


Wow!!! Big rails.... ohhhh....


----------



## TWK90

Today's photo...

Electrified double track section between Kuala Kubu Bharu station and Tanjung Malim station...


----------



## TWK90

Taken yesterday

KTM Class 26 Blue Tiger locomotive, passing through the same track section shown in the previous photo...


----------



## Railfan




----------



## zawae87

Kereta api berkembar KL-Ipoh operasi 1 Disember
Oleh Che Wan Badrul Alias
[email protected]

Sarbini Tijan



KUALA LUMPUR: Khidmat tren penumpang antara bandar menghubungkan Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh menggunakan laluan kereta api berkembar dengan kekerapan 10 perjalanan setiap hari, akan mula beroperasi 1 Disember ini. 

Perkhidmatan secara shuttle itu dijangka mampu membawa 3,040 penumpang setiap hari dengan masa perjalanan antara kedua-dua bandar raya berkenaan boleh dikurangkan kepada dua jam lima puluh minit. 

Bagaimanapun, khidmat itu hanya sementara sebelum digantikan Set Kereta Api Elektrik (ETS) yang dijangka mula digunakan pada 2010. 



Pengurus Besar Unit Perniagaan Strategik Perkhidmatan Antara Bandar Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB), Sarbini Tijan, berkata buat permulaan lima gerabak penumpang iaitu tiga gerabak untuk kelas dua dan dua kelas ekonomi akan digunakan untuk setiap perjalanan. 

Katanya, tren itu akan berhenti di lima perhentian iaitu Batu Gajah, Kampar, Tapah Road, Sungkai dan Tanjung Malim, manakala dua lagi iaitu Sungai Buloh dan Kuala Lumpur lama, masih dalam kajian. 

"Jika semuanya berjalan lancar, kita akan mulakan sebelum Hari Raya Haji sebagai promosi perkhidmatan baru kami sebelum menggunakan ETS, sama seperti Komuter tetapi dengan kekerapan lebih tinggi. 

"Apabila ETS beroperasi di laluan baru itu nanti, perkhidmatannya jauh lebih efektif berbanding tren sedia ada kerana ia lebih panjang, mempunyai enam gerabak dan lebih laju iaitu sehingga 140 kilometer sejam (km/j) berbanding had laju sekarang 120 km/j," katanya kepada Berita Harian. 

Sarbini berkata, kos bagi menyiapkan projek itu diambil daripada peruntukkan sedia ada. 

Katanya, bagi memperkenalkan perkhidmatan baru kepada pengguna, pihaknya perlu menyegerakan pembukaan laluan itu supaya ia bersedia digunakan sebelum Aidiladha, Krismas dan cuti sekolah akhir tahun ketika jumlah penumpang dijangka meningkat. 

Beliau berkata, berbanding tren antara bandar yang lain, bagi laluan Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh, KTMB tidak akan membenarkan penumpang untuk berdiri sekiranya jumlah kerusi tidak mencukupi kerana tempoh perjalanan yang jauh.


----------



## TWK90

zawae87 said:


> Kereta api berkembar KL-Ipoh operasi 1 Disember
> Oleh Che Wan Badrul Alias
> [email protected]
> 
> Sarbini Tijan
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Khidmat tren penumpang antara bandar menghubungkan Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh menggunakan laluan kereta api berkembar dengan kekerapan 10 perjalanan setiap hari, akan mula beroperasi 1 Disember ini.
> 
> Perkhidmatan secara shuttle itu dijangka mampu membawa 3,040 penumpang setiap hari dengan masa perjalanan antara kedua-dua bandar raya berkenaan boleh dikurangkan kepada dua jam lima puluh minit.
> 
> Bagaimanapun, khidmat itu hanya sementara sebelum digantikan Set Kereta Api Elektrik (ETS) yang dijangka mula digunakan pada 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Pengurus Besar Unit Perniagaan Strategik Perkhidmatan Antara Bandar Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB), Sarbini Tijan, berkata buat permulaan lima gerabak penumpang iaitu tiga gerabak untuk kelas dua dan dua kelas ekonomi akan digunakan untuk setiap perjalanan.
> 
> Katanya, tren itu akan berhenti di lima perhentian iaitu Batu Gajah, Kampar, Tapah Road, Sungkai dan Tanjung Malim, manakala dua lagi iaitu Sungai Buloh dan Kuala Lumpur lama, masih dalam kajian.
> 
> "Jika semuanya berjalan lancar, kita akan mulakan sebelum Hari Raya Haji sebagai promosi perkhidmatan baru kami sebelum menggunakan ETS, sama seperti Komuter tetapi dengan kekerapan lebih tinggi.
> 
> "Apabila ETS beroperasi di laluan baru itu nanti, perkhidmatannya jauh lebih efektif berbanding tren sedia ada kerana ia lebih panjang, mempunyai enam gerabak dan lebih laju iaitu sehingga 140 kilometer sejam (km/j) berbanding had laju sekarang 120 km/j," katanya kepada Berita Harian.
> 
> Sarbini berkata, kos bagi menyiapkan projek itu diambil daripada peruntukkan sedia ada.
> 
> Katanya, bagi memperkenalkan perkhidmatan baru kepada pengguna, pihaknya perlu menyegerakan pembukaan laluan itu supaya ia bersedia digunakan sebelum Aidiladha, Krismas dan cuti sekolah akhir tahun ketika jumlah penumpang dijangka meningkat.
> 
> Beliau berkata, berbanding tren antara bandar yang lain, bagi laluan Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh, KTMB tidak akan membenarkan penumpang untuk berdiri sekiranya jumlah kerusi tidak mencukupi kerana tempoh perjalanan yang jauh.


Well, the article is in Malay, and this is world forum, i will translate for international forumers, so that they can understand it...

- From the 1st of December, there will be a shuttle service from Kuala Lumpur to Ipoh using the electrified double track, with frequency of 10 trips a day

- The shuttle service is expected to be able to carry about 3,040 passengers a day with the journey time to be reduced to 2 hours and 50 minutes

- However, the shuttle service will be temporary as it will be replaced by Electric Train Set (ETS) in 2010

- According to the Intercity Services Strategic Business Unit General Manager, initially, five passenger coaches, which are 3 coaches for second class and 2 coaches for economy class, will be used for each trip

- The train will stop at five stations, which are Batu Gajah, Kampar, Tapah Road, Sungkai and Tanjung Malim, while two more, which are Sungai Buloh and old Kuala Lumpur station, are still under consideration

- According to him, if everything goes well, it will commence before Hari Raya Haji as a promotion for the new service before using ETS, which is same as Komuter service, but with higher frequency

- According to him, when the ETS operates at the new track later, its service will be more effective than existing trains because it will be longer, has six cars long and faster, which is up to 140 km/h compared to the current limit of 120 km/h

- According to him, to introduce the new service to consumers, they will have to expedite the opening of the new line to make it ready for service before Aidiladha, Christmas and end-of-the-year school holiday when the number of passengers is expected to rise

- Compared to the other intercity train services, for the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh route, KTMB will not allow passengers to stand when the seats are not enough, because of the long journey distance...


----------



## smoothcake

for information regarding EDT project (electrified double tracking project) 

www.2t.com.my


----------



## nazrey

KTMB Projects:

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN SENTUL AND BATU CAVES (7.2 km)
ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN SEREMBAN AND GEMAS (94.14 km)
ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)
ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN IPOH AND PADANG BESAR (329 km)


----------



## TWK90

KL- Butterworth is about 390 km, so a 3 hours journey (9 hours previously), should gives an average speed of 130 km/h...

While Ipoh-Butterworth is about 180 km, so a 1.5 hours journey (4 hours previously), should gives an average speed of 120 km/h...


----------



## TWK90

Seremban-Gemas electrified double track project

Posted by triple-j in Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia



triple-j said:


> from the info board, expected completion is Jan 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site...


----------



## Republica

Is the whole system going to be double tracked in the end?

Any news on borneo railway development?


----------



## nazrey

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)



TWK90 said:


> A closer look of the rail and concrete sleeper used in Rawang-Ipoh project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UIC 54 rail, 54 kg/m


TRACK WORK - ADJUSTING RC SLEEPER WORK IN PROGRESS
From flickr.com










TRACK WORK - SLEEPER LAYING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TWK90

nazrey said:


> Well...Then I can reach Proton City at Tanjung Malim of Perak by easily! :cheers:


You need a car from the station to Proton City, it is not that near


----------



## nazrey

How about the old inter city train (Alstom, etc.) when Ipoh-Padang Besar finish?
Is it still in use?


----------



## TWK90

nazrey said:


> How about the old inter city train (Alstom, etc.) when Ipoh-Padang Besar finish?
> Is it still in use?


I think when the Ipoh-Padang Besar project completed, diesel locomotives (like Class 23,24,25,26 and 29) will still be there and normal intercity trains will still exist, because latest news may suggest that Butterworth - Padang Besar section may not be electrified, although still double tracked...afterall, i don't mind to see such changes, as that section, is indeed more cargo oriented than passenger, although there are some passenger trains stopping there...

Ipoh-Butterworth section , from the latest news, there should be no change and considering this line has more passengers than the Butterworth-Padang Besar section, so it will be still electrified and double tracked...


----------



## TWK90

This is a news on Sabah state railway project....

Source : http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=60497



> * 'Aeroport' plan still on*
> 
> Kota Kinabalu: Plans have been mooted to re-develop the rail station at Tanjung Aru into a centre of connectivity or "aeroport" for all public vehicles.
> 
> "We did propose to upgrade the Tg Aru station as a centre of transport connectivity where train, taxis, coaches and buses would be stationed," said Deputy Chief Minister cum Infrastructure Development Minister, Datuk Raymond Tan.
> 
> "We are still looking into the proposal," he said.
> 
> "As for upgrading work on the railway tracks, it is on-going and we are reducing the number of illegal level crossings especially along the Putatan area to reduce and avoid fatal road accidents on the crossings.
> 
> "We also provide access roads for the public to send and pick their children from schools and residential areas besides avoiding road congestion in the area.
> 
> "Once the upgrading work on the tracks are completed, we will fence the tracks as a measure of road safety and coordinate the level crossings to cut down fatal accidents on the tracks," he said.
> 
> Tan was speaking to reporters after chairing the 6th annual general meeting of the Sabah Road Safety Council here on Monday.
> 
> He said they would also explore the possibility of extending and improving rail services.
> 
> "The Ministry is also making efforts to reduce the number of accidents on the tracks and improve the locomotives and carriages as well. We would encourage the public to use the train services as an alternative form of public transportation by providing better locomotives that are comfortable and faster, at least from Tanjung Aru to Beaufort.
> 
> "In fact, we have purchased two new locomotives that are built to specific designs which will arrive here by next year from China apart from using the existing locomotives and carriages," he said.
> 
> On rehabilitation work on the Tenom railway track that was affected following a mishap in April this year, Tan said they have carried out some temporary measures to improve the derailed tracks by restoring the affected slips.
> 
> For new alignment of the tracks, he said they have asked the consultant to do a study on re-designing the existing alignment.
> 
> On April 9, the a train derailed and plunged into Sungai Padas shortly after it left the station here for Beaufort.
> 
> Two people died, 16 sustained injuries and the others received outpatient treatment.
> 
> The accident occurred about five kilometres from the Tenom train station here, opposite the Pangi hydro power plant.


----------



## TWK90

edit


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=367317



> *KTM Commuter Plans Shuttle Services To Overcome Overcrowding During Peak Hours*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 25 Bernama) -- KTM Commuter plans to introduce shuttle services between Kajang and Sungai Buloh as well as between Kuala Lumpur and Shah Alam to overcome overcrowding during peak hours.
> 
> Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) managing director Abd Radzak Abd Malek said that by year end, six commuter sets would be deployed for the new services from 5.30am to 9am and from 4pm to 8pm.
> 
> This would be done by putting three additional coaches into operations, he said. Presently, 28 commuter units were used for the Seremban-Rawang and Port Klang-Sentul commuter routes, he added.
> 
> The additional coaches would reduce overcrowding by 35 percent, he told reporters at the Aidilfitri celebration at KL Sentral station here Saturday.
> 
> He also announced that KTMB would introduce express coaches from KL Sentral to Ipoh in mid-2010 following the completion of the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh double tracking project.
> 
> He said five trains with each having six coaches would be used to ferry up to 300 passengers at any one time but the frequency and fare had not been determined. The train's top speed would be 140 kilometres per hour, he said.
> 
> On the double tracking project in Penang which had been affected by floods, Radzak said the work would resume in a week.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


----------



## TWK90

Day and night at Tanjung Malim station...


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aGwXKvp1yE8o



> *Marubeni Gets $67 Million Malaysia Train-Car Order, Nikkei Says*
> 
> By Stanley White
> 
> Oct. 26 (Bloomberg) -- Marubeni Corp., the Japanese trading house that's helping build a rail tunnel under The Bosporus Strait, won a 240 million ringgit ($67 million) order for 30 train cars from Malaysia's government, the Nikkei newspaper said.
> 
> The cars will be used on a new 180-kilometer (112-mile) rail link between Kuala Lumpur and the northern city of Ipoh, Nikkei reported without saying where it got the information.
> 
> Japan's Mitsubishi Electric Corp. and South Korea's Hyundai Rotem Co. will manufacture the cars for delivery by 2010, the newspaper said.
> 
> None of the companies were available for comment.


----------



## Republica

Do trains go further than Hat yai? Like on to Bangkok?


----------



## TWK90

Republica said:


> Do trains go further than Hat yai? Like on to Bangkok?


Well, KTM locomotive (loco change in Padang Besar) do not travel further than Padang Besar (normally KTM passenger can book a ticket to Hat Yai though), when the KTM locomotive reaches Padang Besar, the train consists (carriage number and arrangement), can be different (to Hat Yai), in which it is shorter than its journey from KL Sentral to Butterworth and Butterworth to Padang Besar...

Normally, a passenger at Padang Besar would wait for a change of train locomotive from KTM loco to SRT loco ( a few KTM carriage attached to SRT loco, if i am not mistaken), for the journey from Padang Besar to Hat Yai....

I think there is one international service from SRT, Bangkok to Butterworth...

But don't quote me for that, this is based from what i heard only, i think Khun Wisarut can answer it better


----------



## nazrey

*KL to Ipoh in three hours by train from Dec 1*
NST Online » NewsBreak 2008/10/29 By : June Ramli 

KUALA LUMPUR: 

Beginning Dec 1, there will be more train services between Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur. 

The service, which starts as early as 5am, will enable those living in Ipoh to use it to come to work in Kuala Lumpur.

“We plan to make Ipoh the next Seremban, where people can work in Kuala Lumpur but still live in Ipoh. Over there everything is cheaper, including properties, and people can save a lot of money if they stay in Ipoh, ” said KTM Berhad managing director Datuk Abdul Razak Abdul Malek after launching the MS 1722 certification for safety management and health at a hotel here today.

Abdul Razak said the train from Ipoh will make 10 stops - Batu Gajah, Kampar, Tapah, Sungkai, Tanjung Malim, Kuala Kubu Baru, Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral, the old Kuala Lumpur train station and KL Sentral. 

The last train from Kuala Lumpur to Ipoh will leave at 9.45pm and will reach Ipoh at 12.30am. There will be 10 trips a day, with five from Ipoh and the rest from KL.

Abdul Razak said the fare will be as low as RM10 each way, adding that KTMB was looking to emulate budget airline AirAsia in offering low fares to encourage more people to travel by rail since there was no flight services in Ipoh.

The train service between Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur will take just under three hours.

“We hope to slash the travel period to 2 hours and 15 minutes when we get the five new sets of trains from South Korea in 2010, ” he said, adding that the new sets cost a total of RM240 million.

Abdul Razak also said that KTMB was planning to extend its commuter train services from Rawang to Tanjung Malim in July. The journey will take 30 minutes each way.


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful...


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh-KL by train in 3 hours
- From NST Online


----------



## TWK90

Maybe we can see the plan for KL-Ipoh route for now and future:

2008 : Diesel locomotive, 120 km/h, 3 hours
2010 : EMU, 140 km/h, 2 hours 15 minutes

Non-stop service from KL-Ipoh, by using EMU, should be less than 2 hours or probably 1 hour 50 minutes according to a website...


----------



## nazrey

edit


----------



## TWK90

Express Rail Link (ERL)

Tracks and signalling system









Siemens Desiro EMU









Station platform


----------



## nazrey

*Work On Double-track Railway Line To Resume Soon*
November 05, 2008 16:49 PM 

BUTTERWORTH, Nov 5 (Bernama) -- The *Penang* government will retract its stop-work order on the electric double-track railway line in the state soon after all problems which crop up due to the project implementation have been resolved.

State Agriculture and Agrobased Industry, Rural Development and Flood Mitigation Committee Chairman Law Choo Kiang said the move would also be taken following action by the project contractor, MMC Corporation Berhad-Gamuda Berhad (MMC-Gamuda JV), in meeting the specifications as stipulated in the project.

"They (contractor) have taken action against all problems (raised by the state government) and almost resolved all the problems," he said when contacted today.

Law said a report on the matter would be sent to Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng later today.

On Oct 22, the state government issued an order for MMG-Gamuda JV to stop work immediately on the project following floods in Jawi which was said to be caused by the project implementation.

Following which, a committee chaired by Law was formed to monitor the project implementation.

Meanwhile, state Drainage and Irrigation Department director Hanapi Mohamad Noor said following a meeting, involving the state government, the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB), MMC-Gamuda JV and several other government agencies, it was agreed that monitoring on the implementation of the double-track project be conducted at the district.

Through this mechanism, the contractor would have to refer to the relevant district agencies where the project was being implemented, he told reporters after launching an environmental campaign near Sungai Juru here today.

The electrified double-track project (EDTP) between Ipoh and Padang Besar, stretching 329 kilometres and costing RM12.485 billion, is expected to be ready in 2013.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## TWK90

A tunnel just north of the Seremban station, currently it is the only tunnel which is electrified...that will soon be changed with proposed tunnels which are electrified in Ipoh-Padang Besar project and Seremban-Gemas project...










Just outside from the Seremban station, here is the rail stacking yard, which can be viewed from KTM Komuter, if look closely, the signboard does mentioned KTMB and IRCON, i am wonder, if this rail inside this stacking yard, will be used for Seremban-Gemas project?


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> Express Rail Link (ERL)
> 
> Tracks and signalling system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siemens Desiro EMU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station platform


Wow, very modern... This train can run at max. speed of 160kph.


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> Wow, very modern... This train can run at max. speed of 160kph.


It's a lot more comfortable than KTM Komuter and obviously, fare is a bit higher as well...but it is generally punctual...

Thailand will have Siemens Desiro for their Airport Rail Link as well, but different version...


----------



## TWK90

edit


----------



## nazrey

The new Tanjung Malim railway station will become the new terminus of the KTM Komuter network.


----------



## Guest

The modernized tracks and stations looks excellent. I hope the Singapore stretch will also be upgraded.


----------



## TWK90

Simon91 said:


> The modernized tracks and stations looks excellent. I hope the Singapore stretch will also be upgraded.


I wonder if the causeway is wide enough to support double tracks and not to mention, if the Singapore authorities can bear with the addition of the overhead line equipment or not....


----------



## Kuvvaci

Simon91 said:


> The modernized tracks and stations looks excellent. I hope the Singapore stretch will also be upgraded.


I agree... We need it too


----------



## nazrey

*Transport Ministry Considering More Than One Operator For Rail Services*
December 14, 2008 00:27 AM

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 13 (Bernama) -- The Transport Ministry is looking at the possibility of an additional operator providing rail services besides Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB), which has been told to beef up its services fast.

Its minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said this was something which had been considered for some time and towards this end, a special task force had been set up led by KTMB's and the ministry's adviser to embark on a revamp of KTMB services.

"Despite the fuel price hike, the shift to rail as an alternative mode of transport has not been progressing so well. When I took over the ministry, there were problems with rolling stocks and we also had to conduct a comprehensive audit on railway tracks for Peninsular Malaysia," he said in a statement Saturday night.

Ong said the ministry had conducted a field trip to Italy with some top officials from KTMB three days ago to learn first-hand another country's experience in running its rail services.

"We visited an Italian government-owned company which operates rail services in Rome. I also took a high-speed train on Thursday (Dec 11) from Rome to Florence to get a feel of the service and the 330km journey took just over an hour," he recalled.

He said the idea which the ministry had been toying with for some time now was the segregation of ownership of assets and rail-related services.

"In Malaysia, we have started on this track by creating the Railway Asset Corporation to improve on the utilisation of railway assets.

"However, the segregation of functions may not have been implemented optimally and right now KTMB still owns the rolling stocks, manages the stations and operates the rail services and this is not the case in other countries, like Italy.

"In Italy, different parties operate the rail services, own the tracks and run the stations. Train stations there are turned into commercial hubs, with activities like shopping and fine-dining taking place," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> *ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)*
> KTMB PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KTMB to cash in on tourism industry *
> by Jonathan Chen, 16 Jan 2008 11:24 AM
> THEEDGEDAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the Ipoh Railway Station. The double-tracking project between
> Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction soon and is scheduled
> for completion in five years. Picture courtesy of Veritas Architects
> - TheStar
> 
> PENANG: Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) wants to cash in on the tourism industry with its newly reinstated Ekspres Rakyat passenger train services, currently servicing the Butterworth-Singapore rail route.
> 
> KTMB Northern Region (Butterworth) manager Ahmad Shamudin Md Rashid said it wanted to tap into the demand for passenger transportation services, especially from Singapore tourists wanting to visit towns in Malaysia.
> 
> “We are confident that our Ekspres Rakyat services will receive good response, more so with the government’s decision to extend Visit Malaysia Year 2007 to Aug 31 this year,” he told reporters after relaunching the service at the Butterworth train station yesterday.
> 
> He said rail travel also provided opportunities to tourists to view many interesting sights in the country, adding that trains plying the 774km Butterworth-Singapore route would have to pass by 20 stops. including Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> *The Ekspres Rakyat service, which has been in operation since the 1980s, was halted in June 2001 due to construction of the RM2.6 billion Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking rail project. *
> 
> Ekspres Rakyat provides up to three Butterworth-Singapore services daily on 10-coach trains with a maximum capacity of about 400 people per trip.
> 
> Ahmad said it was not uncommon for train seats to be sold out when the service was still in operation in 2001 and was confident that there would be a steady passenger increase in the near future. “The demand for rail travel is still here as people are always on the lookout for alternative means of transportation.”
> 
> Butterworth-Singapore train fares cost RM127 for adult (first class) and RM60 for children, while second-class fares are priced at RM68 and RM34 respectively.
> 
> In 2003, KTMB outlined a 17-year business growth plan comprising three levels — a recovery stage from 2003 to 2006, a consolidation stage from 2007 to 2010, and the growth period from 2011 to 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONG: KL-Ipoh commuter train service will only start in 2010 *
> BERNAMA KUALA LUMPUR, New Strait Times THURS 17 April 2008
> 
> The KL-Ipoh commuter train service, slated to start this year, will be operational only in early 2010, Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat said today.
> 
> Since the approval to buy new trains was only given recently, it would take at least another two years for the trains to arrive, he said.
> 
> “We have ordered the new trains,” he told reporters after his visit to the KTM Berhad head office at KL Sentral.
> 
> The journey between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh, which will take two hours and 15 minutes, will start from KL Sentral with stops in Rawang, Tanjong Malim, Tapah, Kampar and Batu Gajah before reaching Ipoh.
> 
> The service will be available only after completion of the ongoing RM4.3 billion Rawang-Ipoh double-track project which started in 2001.
> 
> However, the project was bogged down by delays since 2003 following changes involving an earlier consortium tasked with implementing the project.
> 
> To date, 98 per cent of the project has been completed and contractors are now in the final phase of testing the electricity cables.
> 
> KTMB is expected to spend about RM150 million to buy six new electric trains, with each train having six coaches, in order to have a service interval for every two hours.
> 
> Currently, the commuter service has been extended from Rawang to Rasa station from Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ipoh Railway Station
by kacalensa


----------



## nazrey

> *ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN IPOH AND PADANG BESAR
> (329 km)*
> KTMB PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RM12bil double-track project 8% done*
> Wednesday June 25, 2008, By Zulkifly Mohamad, TheStar
> 
> BUTTERWORTH: The RM12.485bil electrified double track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar which commenced in January is now 8% complete.
> 
> An MMC-Gamuda JV Project spokesman said to date, 160km of the total 329km stretch of the project had been opened for works.
> 
> He said presently, the joint-venture partners for the project were actively involved in six major works.
> 
> “They include utility works such as relocating gas pipelines, water pipes and electricity cables. Works are also in progress to install fibre-optics for telecommunications facilities along the double tracks and stations,” he said.
> 
> He said works to build two double-barrel tunnels in Bukit Berapit with a distance of 3.3km and 330m for the other tunnel in Larut had begun.
> 
> “Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all opened locations while earth and drainage works are also in full swing at such locations.
> 
> “The earthworks include ground levelling, cut and fill, land removal and preparation of access roads,” he added.
> 
> MMC-Gamuda JV Project has been given 60 months to deliver the project on Jan 7, 2013. They received the Letter of Award from the Government on Dec 13, last year, and took possession of the site on Jan 8.
> 
> The spokesman said work to build land viaduct at Bukit Mertajam in Penang and marine viaduct at Bukit Merah in Perak was progressing as scheduled.
> 
> The double-tracking main line would cover a distance of 171km from Ipoh to Butterworth while the Kedah line, from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar in Perlis, would stretch 158km.
> 
> It is touted as the single largest and one of the most expensive construction projects in the country and would create more than 100,000 jobs for the people in Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.
> 
> Two million pieces of pre-cast concrete sleepers, 1.5mil tonnes of cement and 400,000 tonnes of steel are required to build the entire railway line.
> 
> Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling was quoted as saying that the agreement with the government was one lump sum over the five-year span.
> 
> “We are hedging on the prices of building materials, so even if prices are volatile, we will not gain or lose,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perak to have South-East Asia’s longest rail tunnel*
> Thursday January 24, 2008 By HAH FOONG LIAN TheStar
> 
> IPOH: South East Asia's longest rail tunnel will be built in Perak as part of the RM12.5bil double tracking project from here to Padang Besar.
> 
> Announcing plans for its construction in northern Perak, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said the 3.3km-long Berapit Tunnel would be part of 329km-long double tracking project from here to Padang Besar.
> 
> "I would like to thank the Perak government for its full commitment in ensuring the smooth construction of the double tracking project," he said here Thursday after attending a briefing on the project with Perak Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Mohamad Tajol Rosli Ghazali.
> 
> Chan said cooperation from the state government was crucial in ensuring that the project would be built without any hitches.
> 
> He pointed out that the Perak government was asked to help resolve problems of squatters and land acquisition so that construction of the project would not be delayed.
> 
> "We need the state to help with the relocation of squatter families, surau (Muslim shrines), Hindu and Chinese temples," he said.
> 
> He added that the state government would need to help acquire 322ha of land in Perak which was in the way of the project.
> 
> The double tracking project from here to Padang Besar is made up of 171km from here to Butterworth and another 158km from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar, he said.
> 
> Perak, covering tracks measuring 133km long, would make up one of the longest stretch in the entire project, he added.
> 
> Chan said the Ipoh-Butterworth stretch would be given priority because it was a continuation of the completed stretch from Rawang to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *FACT FIND *
> When complete the Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar will reduce the travel time from Penang to Kuala Lumpur from 9-hours to 3-hours.


*Electrified Double Track Alignment*
Alignment Overview | Perlis | Kedah | Pulau Pinang | Perak
Perlis










Kedah










Pulau Pinang










Perak


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://malaysia.news.yahoo.com/bnm/20081215/tbs-parliament-ktmb-bm-ceeeaba.html



> The government, he disclosed, had also allocated RM200 million to purchase 10 sets of new EMU, which are expected to be received in stages in 2010 to meet the needs of commuter passengers in the Klang Valley, who have reached 100,000 daily.
> 
> Also, the government has approved the purchase of five Electric Train Sets (ETS) to meet the need for a high speed train service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral-Ipoh-Kuala Lumpur Sentral, which is expected to be received in 2010.
> 
> Ong also said that the government had approved the implementation of several infrastructure projects to improve and modernise the rail transport service.
> 
> This includes the double-tracking project between Ipoh-Padang Besar which is expected to be completed in 2013, the double tracking electrification projects from Seremban-Gemas as well from Sentul-Batu Caves due for completion in 2010 and next year respectively.
> 
> Ong said that the implementation of the projects will enable the number of commuter and inter-city services to be increased.
> 
> Apart from this, the Ministry had also approved short term rehabilitation work to railway stations throughout the rail network, he added.


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2008/12/17/business/2824786&sec=business



> *Double-tracking project delayed*
> By LEE KIAN SEONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land acquisition problems may hold up completion by one year
> 
> SHAH ALAM: Gamuda Bhd expects the completion of its electrified double tracking project (EDTP) to be delayed by one year due to a delay in land acquisition.
> 
> MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between Gamuda and MMC Corp Bhd, was awarded the RM12.5bil railway contract linking Ipoh to Padang Besar by the Government in December last year.
> 
> Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling said the completion of the EDTP would probably be delayed by at least a year from the initial plan of five years due to the delay in acquiring land in Penang.
> 
> “There are substantial delays in Penang, partly because of the huge number of squatters between the railway and the rights of reserve,” he said after the company’s AGM yesterday.
> 
> He said the land acquisition exercises in Perlis, Kedah and Perak were going well, adding that the company had begun construction works for the EDTP in January this year.
> 
> “The progress is satisfactory; the only concern is the land acquisition in Penang,” he said.
> 
> Lin said the land should have been handed by the Government within nine months of the start of the contract, as stated in the agreement.
> 
> “Our latest view is that it will take at least another year for the land to be handed over,” he said, adding that the company would need a longer time to complete the project if there was further delay in land acquisition.
> 
> On the new date for completion, he said the company would discuss with the Government after getting a clearer picture on when the land issue would be settled.
> 
> He said the Government, following an evaluation, informed Gamuda via a letter two months ago that it would not downsize.
> 
> Lin said the Government had also decided that part of the project funding would be on a deferred payment basis.
> 
> “It means that the Government will have parties like the Employees Provident Fund (EPF) and Bank Pembangunan financing the project on the back of the Government’s undertaking to pay them later,” he said.
> 
> 
> On the fluctuations in construction material costs, he said it was hard to predict the price escalation for a six-year project.
> 
> “Our input cost will moderate given the weak demand outlook in commodities like copper, steel and ore,” he said.


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/Thursday/Frontpage/2430987/Article/index_html



> *KTMB losing grip on monopoly, competitor in pipeline*
> By : David Yeow
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB), long regarded as an institution in the transport industry, may soon have a competitor.
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat announced yesterday that his ministry was considering introducing a second railway operator.
> 
> Ong said KTMB, which has been operating the nation's railway service since 1948, had been providing poor service.
> 
> He was speaking after launching the Road Safety Marshall Club's wheelchair loan scheme for road accident victims.
> 
> "We are studying the feasibility of having a second railway service operator. This is not a foregone conclusion, but we are concerned about the management of the nation's railway infrastructure and assets by KTMB."
> He added that the study's findings would be made known by the first quarter of next year. "If not a second operator, then perhaps a structural overhaul and rebranding of KTMB would be in order."
> 
> Referring to the Komuter service, he said the number of its trains would be increased from 29 to 36 by March, thus, reducing waiting time to 15 minutes for every train.
> 
> In May, he had visited the KTM Sentul depot, where he discovered that only five of the 20 new locomotives from China were in working condition.
> 
> Now, he said, there were 18 in working condition, and all 20 should be ready for inter-state service this month.
> 
> Ong said a task force would find out who were responsible for buying the 20 locomotives.
> 
> He also announced that Indian Railways would conduct an independent audit of the railway system from next month to June.
> 
> "Everything from the condition of our tracks to how we have been managing our assets and infrastructure will be scrutinised," said Ong, who wants to raise the standard of rail services to that of Europe and Japan.


----------



## TWK90

More airport rail links are being planned, with possible construction of new low cost carrier terminal...

Source : http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/Saturday/Frontpage/2432799/Article/index_html



> To be called "KLIA [email protected] Labu", the new terminal is slightly closer to central Kuala Lumpur than the present LCCT and will boast connectivity by both road and rail.
> 
> A 7km branch road will link it with the North-South Expressway and a *3km spur line will be built from the railway station in Labu -- a stop on the KL-Seremban KTM Komuter route.*
> *
> Welcoming the project's approval, Negri Sembilan Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Mohamad Hassan said the KLIA would be connected to the new terminal by a 7km Express Rail Link (ERL).*


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=378926



> Guan Eng Advises Gamuda To Be Cautious On Statements
> 
> PENANG, Dec 17 (Bernama) -- Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng on Wednesday advised Gamuda Bhd to "think carefully" before making any statement concerning the state government.
> 
> He gave the advice when expressing dissatisfaction over Gamuda's statement yesterday that the completion of its electrified double-tracking project (EDTP) would be delayed by one year due to delay in land acquisition in Penang.
> 
> "Don't play around with the Penang state government," Lim told reporters after the opening of the Pacific departmental store at the Tun Abdul Razak Complex (Komtar) here. He, however, declined to elaborate.
> 
> Yesterday, Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling said the completion of the EDTP would probably be delayed by at least a year from the initial plan of five years due to the delay in acquiring land in Penang.
> 
> MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between Gamuda and MMC Corp Bhd, was awarded the RM12.5-billion contract for the rail link between Ipoh and Padang Besar by the federal government in December last year.
> 
> The railway track runs through Perak, Kedah, Penang and Perlis. Lin had said that the land acquisition exercises in Perlis, Kedah and Perak were going well.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


Source : http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2008/12/24/nation/20081224190532&sec=nation



> *Stop-work order issued on double-rail project*
> 
> PENANG: The Penang state government on Wednesday said it has issued a stop-work order effective Friday to MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd following the company’s failure to submit a layout plan for the 63km of track in Penang of its Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified railway double track project.
> 
> Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng said that if the company failed to abide by the Dec 26 stop-work order, action could be taken against it under the Street, Drainage and Building Act 1974. The penalty under the act was a maximum fine of RM50,000 or a five-year jail term or both, and for subsequent offences the fine could be RM500 per day, he said.
> 
> He was speaking at a news conference after Penang Yang Dipertua Negeri Tun Abdul Rahman Abbas presented the Darjah Setia Pangkuan Negeri (DSPN) award, which carries the title Datuk, to Sadayuki Sakakibara, president of Toray Industri Inc, at Seri Mutiara here.
> 
> Lim said the stop-work order on construction of the double tracks in Penang was the second issued in two months.
> 
> “A relaxation was given to Gamuda in view of the double track project being a national project but after the floods in October, the company has yet to submit the track layout plan,” he said.
> 
> The state government had issued a stop-work order to MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture on Oct 22 following floods in Jawi said to have been caused by the implementation of the 330km Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double track project. -- Bernama


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=380520



> *MMC-Gamuda JV Submits Finalised Drawings For Ipoh-Padang Besar Double Track*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 26 (Bernama) -- The finalised development order drawings for the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified railway double track project was submitted to the Majlis Perbandaran Seberang Prai, Friday.
> 
> MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd, in a statement said the development order process in Penang covering a distance of 63 kilometre and three districts had been on-going over the recent months with the feedback from Majlis Perbandaran Seberang Prai and subsequent amendment of drawings.
> 
> The company said the governments of the states of Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis through which the tracks run, have been helpful with the progress of the project and that they were briefed on the status and issues arising from the project.
> 
> "Work had begun, while the development order with the authorities were in process," the statement said, adding that briefings have been conducted at the Chief Minister's level right through to local authority offices.
> 
> The company said except for the development order, other approvals such as the Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA), Environmental Management Plan and Engineering Drawings of Road Over Bridge, pedestrian and motorcycle bridges, river bridges and many more have been approved or in the process of being approved by the relevant authorities.
> 
> On the issue on compensation for squatters in Penang, the company said that they have been in discussion with the state and federal governments and understand that the decision will be made soon.
> 
> The Penang state government on Wednesday said it has issued a stop-work order effective Friday to MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture following the company's failure to submit a layout plan for the 63km of track in Penang of its Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified railway double track project.
> 
> The double track will pass through Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis and is expected to benefit the public across the four states in terms of economic contribution in the future.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*MMC-Gamuda submits development order*
Published: 2008/12/27

MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd said the development order application for the electrified double-track project's Penang portion was submitted to Majlis Perbandaran Seberang Prai yesterday. 

In a statement, the company said with the state government approval, work has proceeded while waiting for the development order to be approved, in order to ensure timely progress covering the distance of 63km alignment in Penang.


----------



## nazrey

*ECER railway system*
Malaysia's national petroleum company Petronas owns a railway line which links its oil refinery complex and the nearby town of Kerteh, Terengganu, with the petrochemical complex in Gebeng, Kuantan and Kuantan Port near Kuantan, Pahang. The line is mainly used to transport petroleum products, but has recently been opened up for general freight transport, with operation being conducted by KTM. There have been proposals to extend the line to connect with the KTM line at Mentakab, and even suggestions to go as far as Kuala Terengganu and Tumpat










An efficient railway system is deemed as an economical mass mover and a necessity for any developing country to achieve develop status. 

In the ECER, several proposed initiatives are :
*Feasibility study*
To conduct a feasibility study for upgrading of the ECER railway system, focusing on : 

*Phase 1* – To connect railway line from Mentakab – Kuantan – Kuala Terengganu – Tanah Merah/Pasir Mas

*Phase 2* – To connect railway line from Tanah Merah/Pasir Mas – Butterworth and Kuala Lumpur – Mentakab

*Train Station upgrades*

To upgrade the facilities at various train station in Tumpat, Tanah Merah, Kuala Krai, Gua Musang, Merapoh, Kuala Lipis & Jerantut.


----------



## nazrey

*Global Rail to invest RM30m in staff training*
By Sharen Kaur
Published: 2008/12/29

RAILWAY engineering firm, Global Rail Sdn Bhd, aims to invest an initial RM30 million to train skilled personnel for the country's railway sector.

It intends to work with the government to train specialist engineers at the soon-to-open RM120 million railway training centre in Batu Gajah, Perak, its managing director Fan Boon Heng said. 

The centre, to start operations next month, was built for national railway firm KTM Bhd, and features a school, hostel and railway quarters.

The centre forms part of the RM380 million Batu Gajah workshop and Electrical Multiple Units Depot project that is being built by Road Builder (M) Sdn Bhd and Fajar Baru Capital Bhd.

The idea is to have a dedicated centre to undertake major maintenance and overhaul of KTM's rolling stock, and to manufacture locally-assembled wagons and coaches, which are now mostly imported from Europe..

"There is a lack of local expertise in the railway sector. We are working out a conceptual proposal to submit to the government by next March. We also hope to work with KTMB to upgrade the centre into a Railway Institute," Fan told Business Times. Part of the RM30 million investment is to invest on the required facilities, equipment and machinery for railway construction works, he added.

It will collaborate with foreign firms like Siemens, Invensys Rail, Bombardier Transportation and others, on the transfer of technology to develop capabilities to lead the railway system works.

Global Rail plans to partner China Infraglobe Consortium, a global infrastructure development and logistics specialist, to invest on railway infrastructure, linking the economic corridors in Peninsular Malaysia.

"The initial plan is to link down south from Gemas to Johor Baru and within Iskandar Malaysia. It will involve huge investments but the idea is to come in on Private Finance Initiative," Fan said.

Global Rail, set up in July last year, was founded by Fan, who previously headed ABB Daimler-Benz Transportation and later Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd for over 15 years.

It has in hand RM25 million worth of jobs from Road Builder for electrification for the Batu Gajah project, and from YTL Corp Bhd, to supply automatic train protection system and railway point machines for its Sentul-Batu Caves railway project.


----------



## TWK90

Slim River KTM station


----------



## nazrey

*Electrified Double Track Between Sentul-Batu Caves*



TWK90 said:


> Today's photo
> Construction of one of the stations along the Sentul-Batu Caves line....taken near to Jalan Ipoh...


An artist's impression of the new Batu Caves KTM Komuter station which will be constructed under the Sentul-Batu Caves double tracking and electrification project.


----------



## nazrey

> *ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)*
> KTMB PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KTMB to cash in on tourism industry *
> by Jonathan Chen, 16 Jan 2008 11:24 AM
> THEEDGEDAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the Ipoh Railway Station. The double-tracking project between
> Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction soon and is scheduled
> for completion in five years. Picture courtesy of Veritas Architects
> - TheStar
> 
> PENANG: Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) wants to cash in on the tourism industry with its newly reinstated Ekspres Rakyat passenger train services, currently servicing the Butterworth-Singapore rail route.
> 
> KTMB Northern Region (Butterworth) manager Ahmad Shamudin Md Rashid said it wanted to tap into the demand for passenger transportation services, especially from Singapore tourists wanting to visit towns in Malaysia.
> 
> “We are confident that our Ekspres Rakyat services will receive good response, more so with the government’s decision to extend Visit Malaysia Year 2007 to Aug 31 this year,” he told reporters after relaunching the service at the Butterworth train station yesterday.
> 
> He said rail travel also provided opportunities to tourists to view many interesting sights in the country, adding that trains plying the 774km Butterworth-Singapore route would have to pass by 20 stops. including Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> *The Ekspres Rakyat service, which has been in operation since the 1980s, was halted in June 2001 due to construction of the RM2.6 billion Rawang-Ipoh double-tracking rail project. *
> 
> Ekspres Rakyat provides up to three Butterworth-Singapore services daily on 10-coach trains with a maximum capacity of about 400 people per trip.
> 
> Ahmad said it was not uncommon for train seats to be sold out when the service was still in operation in 2001 and was confident that there would be a steady passenger increase in the near future. “The demand for rail travel is still here as people are always on the lookout for alternative means of transportation.”
> 
> Butterworth-Singapore train fares cost RM127 for adult (first class) and RM60 for children, while second-class fares are priced at RM68 and RM34 respectively.
> 
> In 2003, KTMB outlined a 17-year business growth plan comprising three levels — a recovery stage from 2003 to 2006, a consolidation stage from 2007 to 2010, and the growth period from 2011 to 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONG: KL-Ipoh commuter train service will only start in 2010 *
> BERNAMA KUALA LUMPUR, New Strait Times THURS 17 April 2008
> 
> The KL-Ipoh commuter train service, slated to start this year, will be operational only in early 2010, Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat said today.
> 
> Since the approval to buy new trains was only given recently, it would take at least another two years for the trains to arrive, he said.
> 
> “We have ordered the new trains,” he told reporters after his visit to the KTM Berhad head office at KL Sentral.
> 
> The journey between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh, which will take two hours and 15 minutes, will start from KL Sentral with stops in Rawang, Tanjong Malim, Tapah, Kampar and Batu Gajah before reaching Ipoh.
> 
> The service will be available only after completion of the ongoing RM4.3 billion Rawang-Ipoh double-track project which started in 2001.
> 
> However, the project was bogged down by delays since 2003 following changes involving an earlier consortium tasked with implementing the project.
> 
> To date, 98 per cent of the project has been completed and contractors are now in the final phase of testing the electricity cables.
> 
> KTMB is expected to spend about RM150 million to buy six new electric trains, with each train having six coaches, in order to have a service interval for every two hours.
> 
> Currently, the commuter service has been extended from Rawang to Rasa station from Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Coming soon 2010!*
New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
credit : kelvin khew.


----------



## wheel of steel

wow!!! I just love the new trains... :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Ipoh Railway Station
> by kacalensa


Ipoh Railway station
by StillGray


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> wow!!! I just love the new trains... :cheers:


The train should arrive next year, it will operate between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh..........top speed, 140 km/h in service...


----------



## honwai1983

non-standard gauge?
It seems only around 1000mm~~


----------



## TWK90

honwai1983 said:


> non-standard gauge?
> It seems only around 1000mm~~


Yes, it runs on metre gauge (1000mm), the new track section from Rawang to Ipoh (179 km) was designed for 160 km/h operation...

Currently, some sections on the main line on Malaysian railways (KTM)...........are undergoing double tracking and electrification project....the Ipoh-Padang Besar (near Thai border) about 329 km and Seremban-Gemas (about 100 km)....

It will be double tracked, electrified to 25kV AC 50 Hz system............gauge remains at 1000 mm....

Standard gauge tracks in Malaysia, were introduced in 1990's....

- ERL (Express Rail Link) that connects KLIA with KL Sentral, about 57 km
- Rapid KL Ampang/ Sri Petaling Line, about 27 km
- Rapid KL Kelana Jaya Line, about 29 km


----------



## TWK90

Construction of one station along the Sentul-Batu Caves electrified double tracking project...


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN IPOH AND PADANG BESAR 
(329 km)*
KTMB PROJECT



> *RM12bil double-track project 8% done*
> Wednesday June 25, 2008, By Zulkifly Mohamad, TheStar
> 
> BUTTERWORTH: The RM12.485bil electrified double track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar which commenced in January is now 8% complete.
> 
> An MMC-Gamuda JV Project spokesman said to date, 160km of the total 329km stretch of the project had been opened for works.
> 
> He said presently, the joint-venture partners for the project were actively involved in six major works.
> 
> “They include utility works such as relocating gas pipelines, water pipes and electricity cables. Works are also in progress to install fibre-optics for telecommunications facilities along the double tracks and stations,” he said.
> 
> He said works to build two double-barrel tunnels in Bukit Berapit with a distance of 3.3km and 330m for the other tunnel in Larut had begun.
> 
> “Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all opened locations while earth and drainage works are also in full swing at such locations.
> 
> “The earthworks include ground levelling, cut and fill, land removal and preparation of access roads,” he added.
> 
> MMC-Gamuda JV Project has been given 60 months to deliver the project on Jan 7, 2013. They received the Letter of Award from the Government on Dec 13, last year, and took possession of the site on Jan 8.
> 
> The spokesman said work to build land viaduct at Bukit Mertajam in Penang and marine viaduct at Bukit Merah in Perak was progressing as scheduled.
> 
> The double-tracking main line would cover a distance of 171km from Ipoh to Butterworth while the Kedah line, from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar in Perlis, would stretch 158km.
> 
> It is touted as the single largest and one of the most expensive construction projects in the country and would create more than 100,000 jobs for the people in Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.
> 
> Two million pieces of pre-cast concrete sleepers, 1.5mil tonnes of cement and 400,000 tonnes of steel are required to build the entire railway line.
> 
> Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling was quoted as saying that the agreement with the government was one lump sum over the five-year span.
> 
> “We are hedging on the prices of building materials, so even if prices are volatile, we will not gain or lose,” he said.





> *Perak to have South-East Asia’s longest rail tunnel*
> Thursday January 24, 2008 By HAH FOONG LIAN TheStar
> 
> IPOH: South East Asia's longest rail tunnel will be built in Perak as part of the RM12.5bil double tracking project from here to Padang Besar.
> 
> Announcing plans for its construction in northern Perak, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said the 3.3km-long Berapit Tunnel would be part of 329km-long double tracking project from here to Padang Besar.
> 
> "I would like to thank the Perak government for its full commitment in ensuring the smooth construction of the double tracking project," he said here Thursday after attending a briefing on the project with Perak Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Mohamad Tajol Rosli Ghazali.
> 
> Chan said cooperation from the state government was crucial in ensuring that the project would be built without any hitches.
> 
> He pointed out that the Perak government was asked to help resolve problems of squatters and land acquisition so that construction of the project would not be delayed.
> 
> "We need the state to help with the relocation of squatter families, surau (Muslim shrines), Hindu and Chinese temples," he said.
> 
> He added that the state government would need to help acquire 322ha of land in Perak which was in the way of the project.
> 
> The double tracking project from here to Padang Besar is made up of 171km from here to Butterworth and another 158km from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar, he said.
> 
> Perak, covering tracks measuring 133km long, would make up one of the longest stretch in the entire project, he added.
> 
> Chan said the Ipoh-Butterworth stretch would be given priority because it was a continuation of the completed stretch from Rawang to here.












PROGRESS WORK
Perlis










December 2008
Padang Besar - Arau
ACCESS ROAD PREPARATION TO TEMPORARY CONTAINER YARD 










PREPARATION OF TEMPORARY ACCESS ROAD AT MATA AYER 










From http://www.2t.com.my/
Kedah










December 2008
Arau - Alor Setar 
STONE COLUMN INSTALLATION 










EXCAVATION OF UNSUITABLE MATERIAL 










Alor Setar - Sungai Petani
EXCAVATION OF UNSUITABLE MATERIAL 
ALOR SETAR PROJECT SITE OFFICE BUILDING 
(EXTERNAL PAINTING COMPLETED) 










Pulau Pinang










December 2008
Sungai Petani - Bukit Mertajam 
INSTALLATION OF FORMWORK FOR PESLAB 










SHEET PILING 










Bukit Mertajam - Parit Buntar 
INSTALLATION OF SAND GABIONS 










SPUN PILING ACTIVITIES IN PROGRESS 










From http://www.2t.com.my/

Perak










December 2008
Parit Buntar - Padang Rengas 
LAND VIADUCT’S PLANK LAUNCHING IN PROGRESS 










ERECTING FORMWORK FOR DRAINAGE IN PROGRESS










MINING STARTS FROM LARUT SOUTH PORTAL










Padang Rengas - Ipoh 
CUTTING WORKS IN PROGRESS 










MICROPILE INSTALLATION IN PROGRESS










REBAR INSTALLATION FOR CROSS HEAD IN PROGRESS


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Coming soon 2010!*
> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.


EDT



nazrey said:


> by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com





TWK90 said:


> A closer look of the rail and concrete sleeper used in Rawang-Ipoh project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UIC 54 rail, 54 kg/m


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB: Privatisation not the only way to profit*
By Kang Siew LiPublished: 2009/01/28

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd, Malaysia's national railway company, does not need to be privatised to become profitable or to progress, says managing director Abd Radzak Abd Malek. 

"A privatised institution is not necessarily better than a state-owned one. Take Queensland Rail (QR) for example. It continues to be profitable," he told Business Times in an interview.

QR, which was corporatised in 1995, is a government-owned operator of passenger and freight railway services in Queensland, Australia.

"As such, I don't agree with the comment that the only way we can progress is to privatise," said Abd Radzak.

"For me, as long as it (KTMB) serves the needs of people in the country, has a responsibility to society and is an effective public transport system, it can either be a corporatised government-owned corporation or privatised. These are purely methods," he added.

Former KTMB managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah had in an April 2007 interview said that the privatisation of KTMB can succeed and make the railway profitable if the government liberalises the Malaysian rail industry, especially on tariffs and unprofitable routes.

Similar to the port and airport industries, KTMB has to seek approval from the government before it can make changes to its tariffs. This process can take years.

Meanwhile, Abd Radzak said he welcomes the entry of a second railway operator in the local market, even if this means breaking the long-term monopoly enjoyed by KTMB. Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat had announced last December that his ministry was considering introducing a second railway operator.

"In the long run, when you have the infrastructure (double-tracking rail project) ready, you cannot stop another private operator from entering the market.

"For instance, if there are entrepreneurs who would like to operate freight or passenger train services, they can ride on our network. In return, we would collect toll fees from them. This idea is workable especially when the double-tracking project is completed," he said.

*The double track between Rawang and Ipoh is now fully completed, while the Ipoh-Padang Besar and the Seremban-Gemas sectors will be completed in 2012.*

The double-tracking is crucial to KTMB as it will increase the track capacity by eight to 10 times.

Currently, the capacity of a single-track railway line is between 25 trains and 28 trains per day per sector, while the central region sector (Seremban-Rawang and Sentul-Port Klang) and the sector between Rawang and Ipoh, both of which are double-tracked and electrified, have an average of 307 trains running daily.

"Upon completion of the double-tracking project, we would have a lot of capacity to accommodate more trains. And we, at KTMB, have our limitations too (in terms of equipment and resources).

"As such, we are open to the idea of liberalising the track access for usage of a third party operator, who will be paying us a fee to access our tracks. 

"They would have their own wagons and locomotives, and would have to secure their own freight volume and passenger ridership," he said.

Still, this proposal needs government approval.

Abd Radzak said he currently chairs a task force, of which the special adviser to the Transport Minister is also a member, to look into this matter.

"This proposal remains in the preliminary stages. We are also looking at several other models around the world as part of the restructuring of KTMB," he added.

To a question, Abd Radzak said construction of the new track between KTMB's existing Labu train station and the new low-cost carrier terminal (LCCT) in Labu, Negri Sembilan, will be funded by the "private sector" but stopped short of saying whether it was AirAsia Bhd or Sime Darby Bhd.

Both AirAsia group chief executive officer Datuk Seri Tony Fernandes and Abdul Radzak had earlier confirmed having discussions on the rail link project.

"AirAsia can leverage on our low-cost transportation, while we can tap into AirAsia's passenger traffic that will pass through the new LCCT," said Abd Radzak.

*The completion of the new LCCT will also coincide with the delivery of KTMB's five electric train sets (ETS) scheduled to arrive in 2010.*

"Low-cost travellers can then take our shuttle train service from Ipoh to Kuala Lumpur and travel onwards to Labu," he added.

*Plans are also afoot to extend the Ipoh-Kuala Lumpur line to Singapore upon completion of the double-tracking project, subject to government approval, thus attracting more travellers to fly through the new LCCT. *

http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/radzak2/Article/index_html


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> Construction of one station along the Sentul-Batu Caves electrified double tracking project...


*Batu Cave traders agree on compensation*
Friday January 30, 2009

EIGHT traders who were operating their business on a land that Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) acquired for its KTM Komuter Sentul-Batu Caves extension have agreed on the amount for compensation.

According to Batu Caves assemblyman Amiruddin Shari, who accompanied the traders to finalise the details at the Selayang Municipal Council (MPS) recently, the traders do not have a place to conduct business until the extension project is completed.

According to a KTMB spokesman the extension project is expected to be completed by May barring any unavoidable circumstances.

“Meanwhile, the council will make sure that the shops are built for the traders but of course it would take about six months,” the spokesman said, adding that KTMB had also given notice to the traders to vacate their shops by Feb 28.

According to Amiruddin the extension is expected to ease traffic congestion especially during the Thaipusam festival in 2010.

“We don’t want to announce the amount of the compensation because it is a very sensitive subject but suffice to say the traders are happy with it,” Shari said.

“Since the traders have been doing business here for more than 40 years and will not be able to do business for almost a year, it’s only right that they are compensated,” Amiruddin said.


----------



## nazrey

*EDT between Ipoh - Padang Besar (329 Km)*
From http://www.2t.com.my/
MICROPILE INSTALLATION IN PROGRESS AT PADANG RENGGAS PORTAL 
Parit Buntar - Padang Rengas


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Coming soon 2010!*
> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN IPOH AND PADANG BESAR 
(329 km)*
Source: http://www.chenderai.co.cc/


----------



## TWK90

From www.2t.com.my


----------



## nazrey

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN IPOH AND PADANG BESAR (329 km)
From www.2t.com.my


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?f...0647&sec=nation



> *Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double rail track finished by 2014*
> By SYLVIA LOOI
> 
> TAIPING: The Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP) from Ipoh to Padang Besar will be completed by 2014.
> 
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said work on the project was now 20% completed.
> 
> “The project is another effort by the ministry to add value to our railway system,” he told reporters after officiating the detonation of the 300m Larut Tunnel at Air Kuning near here on Wednesday.
> 
> Ong added that the project would create more jobs for the people and in the long run, upgrade the country’s railway system.
> 
> Asked if the project was on schedule, Ong said it was progressing well although the project faced problems such as vacating squatters from the construction site.
> 
> Ong also said the first service using the Electric Train Set (ETS) would begin in November.
> 
> “Travelling time from Ipoh to Kuala Lumpur and vice-versa will take two hours 15 minutes including the stopovers,” he added.
> 
> Earlier in his speech, Ong said the project would create an additional 6,000 jobs on top of the current 7,000 people being employed under the project.
> 
> “More than RM10bil downstream work will also be created,” he said.
> 
> The EDTP is a RM12.5bil infrastructure project that involves the construction of two new electrified railway tracks across Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.
> 
> Construction of the project began in early 2008.


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track Between Sentul-Batu Caves 
by argory


----------



## nazrey

*Double track ready by 2014*
Thursday March 12, 2009










Site launch: Ong (right) being briefed by Gamuda Berhad managing director 
Datuk Lin Yun Ling (second right) at the Larut Tunnel in Taiping Wednesday.

TAIPING: The Electrified Double Track Project from Ipoh to Padang Besar will be completed by 2014.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said the project was now 20% completed.

“The project is an effort made by the ministry to add value to our railway system,” he said.

Ong told reporters this after lunching the detonation of the 300m Larut Tunnel at Air Kuning near here yesterday. He said the project would create more job opportunities for the people.

Asked if the project was on schedule, Ong said it was progressing well although the project faced a few problems such as relocation of squatters from the construction site.

Ong also said the first service using the electric train was set to begin in November.

“Travelling time from Ipoh to Kuala Lumpur and vice versa will take two hours 15 minutes including the stopovers,” he added.

Earlier in his speech, Ong said the project would create an additional 6,000 jobs, in addition to the current 7,000 people being employed under the project.

“More than RM10bil downstream work will also be created,” he said.

The RM12.5bil infrastructure project involves the construction of two new electrified railway tracks across Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.

Construction of the project began in early last year.


----------



## nazrey

*Double-track project on time, within budget, says Gamuda-MMC *
By Fong Min Hun 
Thursday, 12 March 2009 12:53 

PETALING JAYA: Developers of the northern double-tracking project from Ipoh to Padang Besar said on March 12 that the project was on schedule as it would "work around" any anticipated obstacles.

Gamuda-MMC Sdn Bhd director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor told reporters at a media briefing here that the project has not been delayed despite warnings several months ago from Gamuda's CEO Datuk Lin Yun Ling that land acquisition problems might stall the project.

"As with any big project, there will be problems," Azmi said, noting they will work around the problem. "Whatever we can do, we will do. The track is long - 329 kilometres - so we will work around whatever problem."

He added the project was now 21.4% completed, costing about RM2.8 billion, which is within the developer's forecasts. Raw material costs so far has amounted to RM3 billion. 

Azmi said what was more important was how the project contributed to the economic welfare of residents in the northern states especially during this time of crisis.

Gamuda-MMC has awarded 400 contracts so far worth about RM10 billion, and was expected to award another 100 contracts worth RM2 billion. 

Using Bank Negara Malaysia's guided multiplier factor of 1.7 times, Azmi said the spinoffs from the 400 contracts awarded so far could be equivalent to RM15 billion.

The RM12.485 billion projected cost of the two electrified railway tracks across Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis is expected to be completed on Jan 7, 2013. There have been no changes to the plan.


----------



## nazrey

*Rail project to spur RM15b in downstream activities*
Published: 2009/03/12 

THE Electrified Double Track Project from Ipoh to Padang Besar is expected to generate RM15 billion worth of downstream economic activities over five years, MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor said today. 

Azmi said the project has provided big and immediate multiplier effects to the country despite the difficult financial conditions. 

He said that the 329-kilometre project spanning four states - Penang, Perak, Kedah and Perlis - employed 7,000 workers with another 6,000 expected to be taken in the next four to five months. 

At present, 90 per cent of the workers were locals with the wages having exceeded RM2 billion, he told reporters at a briefing in Kuala Lumpur. 

Azmi said that about 21.4 per cent of the project worth RM2.8 billion has been completed in just over 15 months. 

"We have another four years to go. We expect the project to be completed by January 7, 2013," he said. 

The project has already disbursed about 400 contracts to 1,600 contractors,and was expected to award another 100 contracts worth RM2 billion in stages until the end of the first quarter 2010, he said. - Bernama


----------



## TWK90

Ipoh station, the northernmost point for the current electrified section of Malayan railways (electrification will be extended to Padang Besar, at the Thai border and about 329 km north of Ipoh), constructed between 1914 and 1917...renovation work done few years ago under Rawang-Ipoh electrified double tracking project

It has three platforms, and sidings for other trains...










The old Rawang-Ipoh project board (the project was completed few years ago)









The corridor of station entrance, further ahead of the corridor, there is a hotel at the upper floor of the railway station building









This is the main hall of this station, on the right, this is the ticket counter...









Direction board (also in the main hall)









The ticket counter









Platforms of Ipoh station (1 side platform, 1 island platform)









Platform 1 (Some of the recent KTM locomotives, the grey coloured is the GE Blue Tiger locomotive from Germany, the blue coloured is a Chinese made locomotive)









Passenger information board









Destination board on platform


















The old circular seats (a trademark of Ipoh station), retained during renovation works, probably dating back way before the renovation work was started


















Lightings on the platform









View from the platform, towards north









Diesel shunter









Inside the lift









One of the two overhead bridges in the station









View of the platforms from one of the two overhead bridges


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB raises revenue target by 28pc*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/06/01 

NATIONAL railway company Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) has raised its revenue target by 28 per cent this year as it seeks to make its first net profit in 14 years.

It is learnt that managing director Datuk Abd Radzak Abd Malek has told staff to aim for RM510 million in revenue by December 31 2009.

"KTMB needs to break even at a revenue of RM510 million to achieve its RM1 net profit target. Anything lower, it will be in the red again," a source told Business Times.

KTMB has been bleeding red ink since it was corporatised in 1992 due to high operating costs. Nevertheless, it did make a net profit of RM9 million to RM15 million from 1993 to 1995.


In 2007, the group posted a net loss of RM116.1 million on revenue of RM349.2 million. It is understood that for 2008, KTMB will post an unaudited loss of RM150 million on lower revenue.

The source said KTMB is still suffering from high operating costs of RM200 million a year despite efforts to lower the expenditure by reducing manpower and stopping non-profit operations.

"KTMB is paying a substantial amount for maintenance of its equipment and machinery. Cost is increasing year-by-year," the source said.

Abdul Radzak had earlier said he was expecting a revenue of RM400 million for KTMB this year, half of which will come from freight, to return to profit.

Its other main divisions are intercity services, commuter services, and property and advertisement.

*It expects higher revenue this year from the extension of the Sentul-Port Klang KTM Komuter train services to Batu Caves, and upon the delivery of its first six-car electric train set (ETS) in November, the source said.

The government had ordered five ETS two years ago for some RM250 million, to service the Ipoh-Rawang double-tracking project.*


----------



## TWK90

Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double tracking project construction update (7/6/2009)

Construction of Bukit Merah marine viaduct


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double tracking project construction update (7/6/2009)
> 
> Construction of Bukit Merah marine viaduct


This is a new alignment right? Wow! Very clever design to straighten up the tracks. Great updates Tweak.


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> This is a new alignment right? Wow! Very clever design to straighten up the tracks. Great updates Tweak.


Yes, new alignment...that marine viaduct, is about 3.5 km long

A few more photos of Ipoh-Padang Besar project

Larut Tunnel










Land viaduct passing through paddy field (i wonder do they build this because of soil condition?)


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> Yes, new alignment...that marine viaduct, is about 3.5 km long
> 
> A few more photos of Ipoh-Padang Besar project
> 
> Larut Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land viaduct passing through paddy field (i wonder do they build this because of soil condition?)



Wow! Nice updates...

With regards to the design on how they came up with pile slabbing this line is because of the soil condition in that area. Cost analysis probably shows that it is more expensive or too long to finish if they will adopt and embankment. Those gravel piling actually being done right now is very effective on soft soil (bearing.. etc.) and settlement is fast however, time is nemisis for this. This billon dollar cannot wait.

It is more very similar to the one we have here in Northrail. Too long to finish the embankment with gravel piling but soil settlement is fast. However, due to time constraint, the Phase II of the project that runs from Malolos to Clark will utilize pile slab similar to the picture to expedite the work. The cost for pile slabbing most of the line lies between embankment and viaduct costs.


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Parit Buntar - Padang Rengas *
From http://www.2t.com.my/










MARINE VIADUCT WORKS IN PROGRESS 










MINING STARTS FROM LARUT SOUTH PORTAL 










PORTAL PRE ARCH STRUCTURE – UMBRELLA PIPE INSTALLATION


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Bukit Mertajam - Parit Buntar *
From http://www.2t.com.my/










INSTALLATION OF SAND GABIONS 










CULVERT WORKS IN PROGRESS


----------



## nazrey

*The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329 Km)*

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Sungai Petani - Bukit Mertajam *
From http://www.2t.com.my/










SHEET PILING


----------



## nazrey

*The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329 Km)*

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Padang Besar - Arau*
From http://www.2t.com.my/










COMPLETED TERATAI LAKE BUND










GROUND TREATMENT WORKS IN PROGRESS


----------



## wheel of steel

Did they do jet grouting before in this embankment? The bed appears to be quiet soft.


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Arau - Alor Setar*
From http://www.2t.com.my/










GROUND TREATMENT IN PROGRESS


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> Did they do jet grouting before in this embankment? The bed appears to be quiet soft.


I have no idea...

Well, do you consider these are the works from grouting?


----------



## wheel of steel

TWK90 said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> Well, do you consider these are the works from grouting?


Wow! This is even a lot more better than just jet grouting. Firs time to see this kind of soil treatment. This project indeed really incorporate all the latest railway technology the project can adopt. I can say, this is the first in SE Asia. Von Voyage KTM! from Philipines. :banana:


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/inf...laysia&sec=Dalam_Negeri&pg=dn_23.htm&arc=hive



> Projek landasan berkembar siap 25%
> 
> PADANG BESAR 14 Jun - Pembinaan laluan kereta api bagi Projek Landasan Berkembar Elektrik (PLBE) dari Ipoh ke Padang Besar bernilai RM12.5 bilion, kini sudah lebih 25 peratus siap.
> 
> Pengurus Besar Pengurusan Projek Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd. (KTMB), Hilmi Mohamad berkata, projek yang bermula Januari lalu itu dijadual siap pada 2013.
> 
> Menurut beliau, pembinaan landasan itu melibatkan beberapa negeri iaitu Perak, Kedah, Pulau Pinang dan Perlis.
> 
> "Sehingga 31 Mei lalu, projek bernilai RM12.48 bilion itu sudah siap 25.67 peratus dan kerja-kerja yang sudah disiapkan di Perlis ialah 16.36 peratus," ujarnya.
> 
> Beliau berkata demikian semasa menyampaikan taklimat mengenai kedudukan terkini projek tersebut kepada Raja Muda Perlis, Tuanku Syed Faizuddin Putra Jamalullail di Stesen KTMB Padang Besar di sini hari ini.
> 
> Hilmi memberitahu, projek pembinaan landasan sepanjang 329 kilometer itu terbahagi kepada dua jajaran iaitu jajaran utama dan jajaran Kedah.
> 
> Bagi jajaran utama, jelas beliau, ia melibatkan landasan Ipoh, Perak-Butterworth, Pulau Pinang sepanjang 171 kilometer.
> 
> Jajaran Kedah pula, kata beliau, melibatkan Bukit Mertajam, Pulau Pinang-Padang Besar, Perlis sejauh 158 kilometer.
> 
> Laluan Arau-Padang Besar pula, menurut beliau, adalah sepanjang 35 kilometer dan sehingga kini pembinaannya telah memasuki jarak sejauh 10 kilometer.
> 
> Beliau berkata, landasan tersebut boleh digunakan untuk 200 perjalanan kereta api dalam sehari.


My translation...

-The progress rate of the construction of Ipoh - Padang Besar electrified double tracking project which costs RM 12.5 billion, has reached 25%

- According to the KTMB project management general manager, the project which commenced in last January, is to be completed in 2013

- The project covers four states, namely Perak, Kedah, Penang and Perlis

- As of 31st May, the project had a completion rate of 25.67%, and works in Perlis state has reached 16.36%

- The project is divided into two sectors, which are the mainline and the Kedah line

- The mainline sector is from Ipoh, Perak till Butterworth, Penang, about 171 km long

- The Kedah line is from Bukit Mertajam, Penang till Padang Besar, Perlis....about 158 km long

- In Arau - Padang Besar section, the route is 35 km long, and at the moment, construction stretches about 10 km long

- The track can be used to handle 200 train journeys on a single day


----------



## nazrey

Nice progressing!


----------



## wheel of steel

I doubt this project is way ahead of schedule. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## TWK90

wheel of steel said:


> I doubt this project is way ahead of schedule. Congrats! :cheers:


I hope there will be less or no delay, because previous projects like Rawang-Ipoh and Klang Valley, did have delays...

In another matter, there is a chance that the double tracking and electrification of the southern line from Gemas (Gemas to Johor Bahru), may proceed....the news will come in the next post...


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsbusiness.php?id=415785



> *Chinese Companies May Be Asked To Participate In Double-tracking Rail Project*
> 
> From Yong Soo Heong BEIJING, June 4 (Bernama) -- Chinese companies may be asked to participate in the completion of the double-tracking rail system in the southern tip of Peninsula Malaysia, said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak.
> 
> In a question and answer session at the one-day Malaysia-China Business Forum here today, he said he had touched on the issue of Chinese companies taking part in infrastructural projects in Malaysia during his discussions with Chinese premier Wen Jiabao yesterday.
> 
> He said a Chinese company would be involved in the construction of the second Penang Bridge while another would take the majority share in a joint venture related to the expansion of the Mengkuang Dam in Penang.
> 
> Najib also said that Chinese companies would be considered for the energy sector in Sarawak related to the Bakun Dam and they would also be invited for the expansion of Malaysia's information communication technology sector.
> 
> Earlier, China's Vice Premier Hui Liangyu said in his welcoming remarks that the way forward for China and Malaysia in the current economic downturn was to strengthen their economic cooperation.
> 
> There are a lot of areas that the business communities of both countries could collaborate for a better future, he said.
> 
> Hui said he took note of Malaysia's Vision 2020 and that China too had a similar time frame to further uplift its development for the benefit of its people.
> 
> Later Najib witnessed an exchange of documents of 16 memoranda of understanding between Malaysian and Chinese companies and organisations.
> 
> They include INS Bioscience Bhd, which exchanged documents with two parties, the first with Tonghua Dongbao Pharmaceutical Co Ltd to manufacture halal insulin, and the second with a partner in Dalian to manufacture bio-fertilisers.
> 
> Jia Yu Home Entertainment Sdn Bhd, which is a collaboration with MDec, signed an agreement with the Nanning and Chengsa TV stations to undertake joint production of the 2010 Chinese New Year "live" broadcast.
> 
> CIMB Bank Bhd exchanged documents with Yingkou Co Ltd to complete a 19.99 per cent acquisition of Bank of Yingkou while SP Setia Bhd will team up with Hangzhou Ju Shen Construction Engineering Ltd to develop a piece of land measuring about 12 hectares in Xiao Shan in Zhejiang province.
> 
> Another MoU involving property development is related to Dutaland Bhd's joint venture with the BODA Group to develop a 1.3 ha piece of land in Shijiazhuang, a provincial capital within the Beijing-Tianjin area.
> 
> Dibena Enterprise Sdn Bhd signed two MoUs, one with Becom Software Co Ltd to undertake a joint venture in smart student cards in Malaysia, and with Beijing Risbo Networking Technology Co Ltd to collaborate in wired and wireless networks in Malaysia and China.
> 
> China's Huawei Technologies signed two MoUs, one with Technology Park Malaysia in human capital development for the telecommunication industry, and another with Universiti Teknikal MARA for the same purpose.
> 
> Other MoUs include Lion Blast Furnace Sdn Bhd with EXIM Bank China to finance a blast furnace project; Danga Bay Sdn Bhd with Beijing School of Foreign Languages to develop an educational institution in Iskandar Malaysia; Sunzen Biotech Bhd with Regalplus (Beijing) Investment Consultant Co Ltd to supply animal feed additives made from biotechnology; Acacia Cellulose International Sdn Bhd with China National Machinery & Equipment Import & Export Corporation to construct a pulp and paper mill; Bell Corporation Sdn Bhd and Oriental Children Care Green Product Development Co Ltd on marketing personal care products; and Dewan Perniagaan Melayu Malaysia with the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade to jointly promote trade and human resource training.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


----------



## TWK90

Tanjung Malim railway station after the commencement of KTM Komuter service in 1st June 2009

Date : 14/6/2009

Banner seen on Jalan Stesen, Tanjung Malim station is probably the only station along Rawang-Ipoh project to feature two entrances with ticket counter on both sides, unlike Ipoh and every other stations/halts in the project...










Car park lot near secondary entrance of the station (Jalan Stesen)










Secondary entrance of the station (Jalan Stesen side)




























Ticket vending machines in the secondary entrance










Passenger information board










Exit from the secondary entrance










Main entrance of the station (Jalan Ketoyong side)










Apart from familiar looking turnstiles from Omron, this station also features turnstiles from another brand, unlike the regular Omron turnstiles used on all stations along Rawang - Tanjung Malim route, these turnstiles support contactless card (Touch n Go), but for now...you cannot use it yet...



















Separate lane for Touch n Go users










Driving lane in front of the main entrance


----------



## TWK90

Butterworth railway station, Penang

The main railway station in Penang, situated near to container terminal, ferry terminal and intercity bus terminal...


----------



## wheel of steel

The Best ASEAN Railway System, KTM! :applause:


----------



## v_florin

For sure...Thailand would do well to learn from them...especially what has been done with meter-gauge railways. Awesome stuff!


----------



## TWK90

Seremban railway station, Negeri Sembilan

Opened in 1910, it is one of the very few stations in KTM Komuter, which retains colonial style station building...the station is the southern terminus of KTM Komuter service, from Rawang in the north, to Seremban in the south...

Stations further than Seremban to the south, served by KTM intercity trains instead...


Station building viewed from the main road










Another side of the station, left side, as you can see, there are lifts for disabled commuters...









Buildings around the station area...

Seremban Parade shopping centre









Seremban post office









Driving lane in front of station entrance









Ticket counters









Station interior, the interior is unique compared to most KTM Komuter stations, it preserves wood interior, unlike most stations which are of brick interior...

The facilities in the station for the convenience of commuters are ATM, cafeteria, Mcdonald's kiosk, shop selling food and newspaper stand


















Platform of the Seremban station, one side platform and one island platform (Platform number 1, 2 and 3)


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/inf...usan_malaysia&sec=Utara&pg=wu_02.htm&arc=hive



> Landasan berkembar Padang Besar-KL
> 
> 
> KANGAR 17 Jun - Sekarang, kita terpaksa mengambil masa lebih 10 jam dalam kereta api dari utara Semenanjung untuk tiba di ibu negara.
> 
> Waktu lebih 10 jam itu melibatkan perjalanan dari Padang Besar untuk sampai di Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral).
> 
> Masa yang begitu panjang itu terpaksa diambil kerana pengangkutan Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd. (KTMB) masih belum mencapai tahap sistem yang paling terkini.
> 
> Bagi memenuhi tuntutan pelanggan, KTMB kini menyiapkan projek meganya iaitu Projek Landasan Berkembar Elektrik Ipoh-Padang Besar berharga RM12.5 bilion.
> 
> "Apabila projek itu siap nanti, perjalanan menggunakan kereta api dari Padang Besar ke Kuala Lumpur hanya mengambil masa lima jam berbanding sekarang lebih 10 jam," kata Pengurus Besar Pengurusan Projek KTMB, Hilmi Mohamad (gambar).
> 
> Beliau menyatakan perkara itu ketika menyampaikan taklimat berhubung kedudukan semasa Projek Landasan Berkembar Elektrik Ipoh-Padang Besar kepada Raja Muda Perlis, Tuanku Syed Faizuddin Putra Jamalullail di Stesen KTMB Padang Besar di sini, baru-baru ini.
> 
> Raja Puan Muda Perlis, Tuanku Lailatul Shahreen Akashah berangkat sama ke majlis tersebut.
> 
> Menurut Hilmi, apabila projek berkenaan siap, landasan berkembar elektrik itu boleh menampung penggunaan 200 perjalanan kereta api sehari.
> 
> "Sehingga 31 Mei lepas, projek berharga RM12.48 bilion itu sudah siap 25.67 peratus. Daripada jumlah itu pula, kerja-kerja yang telah disiapkan di Perlis sudah mencapai 16.36 peratus.
> 
> "Landasan yang melibatkan Perlis ialah antara Arau-Padang Besar sepanjang 35 kilometer. Sehingga kini pembinaan landasan sudah memasuki 10 kilometer," ujarnya.
> 
> Hilmi menyatakan, pembinaan projek yang bermula 7 Januari 2008 itu dijadualkan mengambil masa 60 bulan atau lima tahun iaitu dirancang siap 7 Januari 2013.
> 
> Katanya, landasan yang dibina itu melibatkan Perak, Kedah, Pulau Pinang dan Perlis itu akan meningkatkan lagi mutu perkhidmatan KTMB kepada pelanggan.
> 
> Hilmi menyatakan, projek pembinaan landasan moden yang melibatkan 329 kilometer itu terbahagi kepada dua jajaran iaitu jajaran utama dan jajaran Kedah.
> 
> Kata beliau, jajaran utama melibatkan landasan Ipoh, Perak-Butterworth, Pulau Pinang sepanjang 171 kilometer.
> 
> Tambahnya, jajaran Kedah pula melibatkan Bukit Mertajam, Pulau Pinang-Padang Besar, Perlis sejauh 158 kilometer.


According from this article, currently, travel from KL Sentral to Padang Besar, near to Thai border takes more than 10 hours...










When the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double tracking project is completed, KL Sentral to Padang Besar journey time will be 5 hours...

Currently, as seen from KTMB website, the Ekspres Langkawi (Langkawi Express) departs from KL Sentral at 8 pm, then arrives at Padang Besar at 9.10 am on the following day....that means the whole journey takes about 13 hours and 10 minutes....

By improving it to 5 hours, the journey time will be cut more than half, when the whole project is ready...


----------



## TWK90

v_florin said:


> For sure...Thailand would do well to learn from them...especially what has been done with meter-gauge railways. Awesome stuff!


As our railway system is connected to Thailand, it is not feasible for Malaysia to convert to standard gauge, because that will compromise our connectiob with Thailand and there are freight train services to Thailand as well...

The best that Malaysia can do, is to upgrade the existing single track to the electrified double track, with better alignment to improve both passenger and freight services...


----------



## v_florin

Yes, this is what I'm saying, converting the gauge would be very expensive, whereas Malaysia's solution is both very effective (10h-->5h, now that's what I call progress  ) and utilizes the available resources to the max.


----------



## nazrey

The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329 Km)
by wlybrand


----------



## prophecus1

^^
are they going to lay 2 tracks on the new foundation or only one new track and maintain the old one? they could even have 3 tracks, which means a fast intercity train could overtake the slower freigt one, while leaving the northbound track free. cheers


----------



## TWK90

^^

I don't know about this project, but for previous project like Rawang-Ipoh electrified double tracking project, the old track was dismantled and in place, only the new double track with different alignment, built...


----------



## nazrey

by poikek
http://www.flickr.com/photos/poikekphotos/3425389951/


----------



## nazrey

*Johor plans RM7b double-rail project*
Published: Tuesday June 30, 2009 MYT 6:42:00 PM
By FARIK ZOLKEPLI and MOHD FARHAAN SHAH

JOHOR BARU: The Government is planning a double-tracking rail project worth about RM7.5bil in the state with Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB).

Local Government, Housing, Arts, Culture and Heritage Committee chairman Datuk Ahmad Zahri Jamil said the proposed project would be under the 10th Malaysian Plan.

“It will also cover rail bridge crossings statewide. Among the affected bridges are those in Jalan Abad, Century Garden, Jalan Kebun The, Jalan Stulang Baru and Kampung Melayu,” he said at the Johor State Assembly here Tuesday.

He told Adam Sumiru (BN-Tanjung Puteri) that the proposed project was estimated to cover 197km of rail track across the state.

“However, the proposed project is subject to the approval of the Transport Ministry as well as the Economic Planning Unit (EPU).”


----------



## nazrey

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)
Kuala Kubu Baru station
by Jason of keretapi.com


----------



## nazrey

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT BETWEEN RAWANG AND IPOH (179 km)
Ipoh Railway Station
by Jason of keretapi.com


----------



## nazrey

> *DRB jumps after reported bid for rail project *
> Published: 2009/06/29
> 
> DRB-Hicom Bhd, a Malaysian auto and construction group, jumped in Kuala Lumpur trading after a financial newspaper said the company bid to build a railway line from Gemas to southern Johor state for RM8 billion (US$2.3 billion).
> 
> At close, the shares climbed 3.9 per cent to RM1.08, the highest level since June 15.
> 
> The double track spans 250 kilometers and will rival a bid by Global Rail Sdn Bhd, which is partnering China Infraglobe Consortium, the newspaper said. - Bloomberg


*DRB-HICOM denies making bid for rail project*
Published: 2009/06/30

DRB-HICOM Bhd, a Malaysian auto and construction group, denied a newspaper report that it made a proposal to build a railway line f*rom Gemas to southern Johor state for RM8 billion (US$2.3 billion). *

“The company has not recently submitted any proposal to the government including the above and as such, is not aware of the basis for the said article,” DRB said in a statement to the Malaysian stock exchange today. -- Bloomberg


----------



## nazrey

by Jason of keretapi.com


----------



## nazrey

by Jason of keretapi.com


----------



## nazrey

*Project manager to look into land issue within two weeks*
Saturday July 4, 2009

KTM double track project manager Zainal Abidin Awi has agreed to study how the project could be modified to ease the bur- den of Kampung Elong villagers in Penanti, Penang, whose land is affected by the project.

He asked for two weeks to look into the matter after listening to their grievances at a dialogue session held recently.

Deputy Chief Minister (I) Mansor Othman, who was present, said he would discuss the matter with all the state executive councillors before calling for another round of dialogue session with the villagers.

He told reporters that three important issues were raised during the dialogue session.

“They are unhappy with the building of the flyover there as it is not going to benefit them and will result in more traffic flow and con-gestions.

“The residents at Taman Suria Aman are unhappy that the main access road into their housing area will be closed and replaced with an alternative road,” he said.

He said residents also hoped the developer could do something to save a group of traditional kampung houses.

Besides the some 50 affected villagers, representatives from the MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture, KTMB and the Seberang Prai Muni-cipal Council also attended the dialogue session.

Also present was state Public Works, Utilities and Transportation Committee chairman Lim Hock Seng.

Earlier, a resident, Ibrahim Ahmad, 78, said the compensation did not reflect the current cost of living.

“We cannot buy a comfortable house with the compensation money.

“I am not opposing the government’s project but it should be a win-win situation for both parties,” he said.

Omar Yusop, 62, who gets a monthly pension of RM400, said he has been having sleepless nights since he knew about the project.

“I hope they will give us another house elsewhere,” he added.

Businessman Yap Kim Gui, 34, from Taman Suria Aman said the main road to the housing area would be closed and replaced with a nalternative road, which he said would be a longer route.

“If I had known that the project was going to cause difficulties, I would not have purchased the house,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329 Km)*

*PROJECT PROGRESS*
*Padang Rengas - Ipoh*
June 2009 From http://www.2t.com.my/
CUTTING WORKS IN PROGRESS


----------



## nazrey

PROJECT PROGRESS
Padang Rengas - Ipoh
June 2009 From http://www.2t.com.my/
STONE COLUMN WORKS IN PROGRESS


----------



## nazrey

*On the fast track to Ipoh*
Tuesday December 15, 2009
By SARBAN SINGH

SEREMBAN: Rail commuters will be able to travel from here to Ipoh in less than three hours when Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) introduces its inter-city express train service (ETS) from April 1.

The premium service, which will among others have wi-fi services, will only stop at major stations along the way.

A source said KTMB had already received a new set of the trains from South Korea and trial runs were expected to begin in the coming weeks.

“Since the train has a maximum speed of 120kph and is built based on the latest technology, commuters will be able to get from one point to another quicker,” he said.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat is scheduled to launch the service in Kuala Lumpur today.

The source said KTMB would get four more train sets by February.

“Each train will have six coaches which can accommodate some 300 sitting passengers,” he said.

KTMB introduced the normal Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh shuttle service beginning December last year. The journey between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh takes about three hours.

However, the new train set has a diesel-run locomotive with inter-city coaches.

It is understood that the ETS will, among others, stop at the Nilai/KLIA, Bandar Tasek Selatan, KL Sentral, Tg Malim, Tapah, Kampar and Batu Gajah stations.

With the ETS, the travelling time from Seremban to Kuala Lumpur will be 45 minutes while the KL-Ipoh route will take about two hours and 10 minutes.

The source said the new train set will look like an upgraded version of the present KTM Komuter trains.

“It will have comfortable seats and brightly lit coaches.

“The seats will also be spacious,” he said.

The source said since it was a premium service, commuters must be prepared to pay more to travel on the train.

“This is a departure from the old mode of rail travel.

“We want commuters to feel even more comfortable and to be able to do work while in the train,” he said, adding that the proposed fare had yet to be approved by the Transport Ministry.

It is understood that the service will begin at 5am with the last being at 10pm at two-hour intervals.


----------



## wheel of steel

*Congratulations Malaysia*

*Congratulations KTM*..:banana:

You're currently holds the fastest heavy railway tilting train coaches in SEAsia....










Selamat Datang! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*KL-Ipoh train service likely to see 20,000 more passengers per month*
Tuesday December 15, 2009



> More passengers likely for KL-Ipoh route with electric trains


KUALA LUMPUR: The number of passengers using the express train services between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh is expected to go up by between 10,000 and 20,000 per month with the use of electric trains, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat.

Ong said the train sets which travelled at a maximum speed of 140kph would cut the travelling time between the two cities from the current two hours and 50 minutes to less than two hours.

“The first train has been delivered and four more are expected to be operational from April next year,” he told a press conference after the launching ceremony for the first train here yesterday.

Currently, he said the ridership for the shuttle service between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh, using diesel trains, was 50,000 a month.

The number is expected to increase to 60,000 to 70,000 per month after the introduction of the electric trains.

Ong said the five train sets with six coaches each cost a total of RM240mil.

They would be used to provide train services between Ipoh and Seremban with an estimated total travel time of below three hours.

On public transport in the Klang Valley, Ong said 12% of commuters were now using public transport.

He said the percentage is expected to grow to 25% by 2012.

“Currently, 240,000 people are using public transport during 7am to 9am daily and the figure will rise to 600,000 people by 2012,” he said.

Earlier in his speech, KTM Bhd chairman Datuk Seri Mohd Zin Mohamed said the electric trains which were equipped with closed-circuit television facilities, would also allow passengers to recharge their laptops, mobile phones and iPods on board.

“There will also be disabled-friendly toilets,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTMB for comfort, convenience, speed
> All aboard!: KTMB’s new Electric Train Set is
> capable of speeds up to 140kmh.
> Coming Soon 2010!


NEW ETS:
Photos by Dr Jake


----------



## nazrey

*Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
(94.14 km)
Source: http://info.sgedt.com.my/



> KTM Komuter Extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW station:
> - Senawang Halt
> - Sg Gadut Station
> - Rembau Station
> - Tampin Station
> - Batang Melaka Station
> - Gemas Station


*SENAWANG HALT*










Good news to Senawang residents! With the all new Senawang Halt, you no longer need to go to Seremban to hop on to KTM Komuter, hence lets you save precious time and money! Senawang is situated about 7km from Seremban town.

*PERSPECTIVE PLAN*

Accessing to the heart of Kuala Lumpur (KL) is also hassle-free as the KTM Komuter heads straight to KL – without having to interchange! KTM has also extends its services by stretching its facility up to Sungai Gadut.

*Facilities to be provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine/Touch N Go 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor

For those who live in Sg Gadut, a small town in Negeri Sembilan which lies about 5km ahead of Senawang, can now commute KTM Komuter right at your very own town. By the year 2011, a new Sg Gadut station will be built as the extension of the Seremban to Gemas line.

To those who choose to get away from the busy traffic can now opt an alternative to travel by rail. The station will be catering for the KTM Komuter services directly to and from KL .

*Facilities to be provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine/Touch N Go 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
VIP Waiting Room
Escalator

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor

*SUNGAI GADUT STATION*










For those who live in Sg Gadut, a small town in Negeri Sembilan which lies about 5km ahead of Senawang, can now commute KTM Komuter right at your very own town. By the year 2011, a new Sg Gadut station will be built as the extension of the Seremban to Gemas line.

To those who choose to get away from the busy traffic can now opt an alternative to travel by rail. The station will be catering for the KTM Komuter services directly to and from KL .

*Facilities to be provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine/Touch N Go 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
VIP Waiting Room
Escalator

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor










*REMBAU STATION*

Famous for its strong matrilineal system known as adat perpatih, Rembau is located 25km south from Seremban. It is one of the largest districts which holds a population approximately 40,000 people.

A new Rembau Station soon to be built at this very own town. Hence, people from outside town are able to drop by and explore the wonders of Rembau which is full of traditional custom and architectures.

*Facilities to be provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
VIP Waiting Room
Pedestrian Bridge for Passenger and Public

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor

*TAMPIN / PULAU SEBANG STATION*

A town located along the border of Negeri Sembilan and Malacca is called Tampin. It is also one of the largest districts in Negeri Sembilan that hold a quite large number of populations where some parts of the town spills over into the neighboring state of Malacca.

The existing railway station is about one kilometer from the Tampin town centre. The station is named after Tampin and Pulau Sebang since the station lies at the border of Tampin and Pulau Sebang.Thus, not only people living in Tampin can commute the train at the station but also people living in Malacca are able to commute at the station too.

*Facilities to be provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
Cafe
VIP Waiting Room
Pedestrian Bridge for Passenger and Public

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor

*BATANG MELAKA STATION*

Batang Melaka is a small town situated within Malaysian Historical State, Malacca. It is a town that lies at the border of Malacca and Negeri Sembilan State. The unique trait about Batang Melaka is that part of its town fall under Jasin District Malacca while another in Tampin District, Negeri Sembilan.

The existing Batang Melaka railway station has operated for many years to serve not only for the people in Jasin District but also people in Tampin District. Soon, a new station will be built to serve and encourage more people to commute the train not only to local places but also up to Singapore or even Hat Yai.

*Facilities provided at the station: *
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Passenger Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
Cafe
Pedestrian Bridge for Passanger and Public

*Facilities for Disabled : *
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor

*GEMAS STATION*

For those who loves natures, feast your eyes on the famed Gunung Ledang or also known as Mount Ophir with the height of 1276m. The beautiful mount stands towards the south west from a small town named Gemas that lies at the border of Negeri Sembilan and Johor state . Gemas is located approximately 165km from KL .

Gemas is now comparatively busy for a town of its size where it is connected to both North-South Expressway and West and East Coast rail lines operated by Malaysian Railway system.

Soon, a new Gemas Station will be built and act as another hub for railway operation. The town will becoming one of the busiest town that interconnects throughout the entire regions . Not only it has connected to West and East Coast rail line, it will also continue stretching the railway lines up to Johor Bharu.

*Facilities to be provided at the station:*
Ticket Counter/Automatic Vending Machine 
Surau
Parking 
CCTV
Telephone booth
Toilet
Information Display
Public Address System
Lift
Retail
VIP Waiting Room
Pedestrian Bridge for Passanger and Public

*Facilities for Disabled :*
Disabled Toilet
Disabled Parking 
Ramp
Tactile Floor


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter*
KTM Komuter Class 81 EMU



















KTM Komuter Class 82 EMU










KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
(329 km)










An artist’s impression of the future Ipoh-Padang Besar station


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
(329 km)
Source: http://info.sgedt.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

From Incheon Port (S.Korea) to Port Klang (Malaysia)
(photos from Hyndai Rotem)


----------



## nazrey

*600,000 Target For Public Transport Ridership In Klang Valley By End 2012*
December 17, 2009 12:29 PM
By Alan Ting

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 17 (Bernama) -- The government is targeting a ridership of 600,000 people for public transport services in the Klang Valley by the end of 2012 under the National Key Result Areas (NKRA) initiatives, says Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat.

Currently, there is a ridership of about 240,000 for public transport in the Klang Valley, estimated to represent some 10 to 12 per cent of the total population in the country's busiest area.

The NKRA initiatives were launched in July this year by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak as part of the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) leading towards achieving Vision 2020 and improving government delivery to the people.

"Under the NKRA for public transport, we are targeting to increase it to 25 per cent of the total population in the area or 600,000 ridership, which is 2.5 times from the current level. It's a tall order for us but we are working hard to achieve our target," Ong told Bernama.

He revealed that his ministry was comprehensively addressing several problems related to public transport in the Klang Valley based on five key strategies.

They include debottlenecking public transport capacity, stimulating demand via "pull approaches", reducing heavy vehicle congestion in the central business district (CBD), restructuring regulations for long-term sustainability and having future demand management through 'push approaches".

Ong also said that a Land Public Transport Authority would be established and operational by the end of next year as a single industry "captain" to coordinate efforts across the entire public transport system.

"This is currently lacking, with 12 ministries and various agencies involved in different aspects across the entire public transport system," he said.

Ong said the current public transport services in the Klang Valley had already been filled to the brim, particularly rail services (KTM Komuter, RapidKL, LRT and Monorail).

Such a pressing situation would demand that there was a need to create space for an additional 360,000 people of the population to migrate to public transport from private vehicles in the Klang Valley, he explained.

"Based on our analysis, from the 360,000 ridership, 58 per cent or 207,000 will come from rail and 42 per cent or 153,000 will come from buses. The biggest contributors will come from rail, with KTM Komuter contributing around 95,000 passengers, Kelana Jaya LRT line 62,000 and Ampang LRT line 33,000," he said.

"In order to debottleneck the capacity of a system already at its limit, the capacity on the KTM Komuter and LRT lines will be increased by 1.7 times to four times, depending on specific lines," he said.

Ong said the service of new four-car trainsets on the Kelana Jaya LRT line, the most congested rail line in the Klang Valley, would be introduced by the end of this month, thus enhancing the current two-car trainsets and providing additional capacity to carry more passengers.

"With this, we hope to reduce the waiting time from three minutes to 2.5 minutes, running a mixed fleet of two-car and four-car trainsets. With these initiatives, we expect to triple the capacity, thus enabling ridership during the morning peak period to increase from the current level of 34,000 to 98,000 when fully deployed," he said.

Ong said KTM Berhad had also bought five units of Electric Train Sets (ETS) to serve the intercity Ipoh-KL-Seremban route by April next year.

"However, during peak hours, some of these ETS units will be utilised for the KTM Komuter service. One unit has already arrived and others are expected to arrive before April next year," he said.

Ong said the Bus Expressway Transit (BET) services on four corridors in the Klang Valley would also be launched by the first quarter of next year.

The four corridors represent the four under-utilised highways in the Klang Valley where commuters will enjoy a 55 per cent reduction in the average point-to-point journey times.

Apart from that, a dedicated right-of-way (special lane) for buses across 12 major corridors in the Klang Valley will be introduced. These 12 corridors will in total carry 35,000 to 50,000 passengers during the morning peak hours or between six and nine per cent of the total public transport ridership by 2012.

"The size of the existing bus fleet will be increased by 850 buses, close to doubling the number of buses operated by RapidKL today. This will improve services on current routes and provide services to 53 new routes in areas currently unserved," he added.

He said that in order to draw people to public transport, the key initiatives would include introducing an integrated ticketing platform and fare structure under the "1Ticket, 1Seamless Journey" concept across all 16 operators in the Klang Valley.

"On top of that, 6,800 new parking spaces across 14 key rail stations outside the urban core areas would be added, besides enhancing feeder services into rail stations as well as upgrading high traffic stations and terminals," he said.

To cut down the number of vehicles in the Central Business District (CBD), three major integrated transport terminals (ITTs) outside the city core, such as Bandar Tasik Selatan (South), Gombak (East) and Sungai Buloh (North), will be created.

The ITT Bandar Tasik Selatan is already under construction while the ITT Gombak, which will be built on a fast-track basis, is expected to be ready by the end of 2010. A third ITT, which may be located in Sungai Buloh, will serve north-bound inter-city express buses beyond 2012.

The south and east ITTs will enable the authorities to divert 750 inter-city buses from the south of Peninsular Malaysia and the east coast from the city centre every day.

Within the city centre, Ong said, there would be two types of public transport hubs -- the intracity terminal hubs at Pasarama Kota, Plaza Rakyat and Pudu, to facilitate the flow of traffic from the suburbs into the city and 14 "Hentian Akhir Bandar" (HAB) or City Final Terminals -- which will facilitate the movement of passengers and public transport vehicles within the city centre to reduce congestion.

Ong also said that in order to manage the demand through the push strategy, aggressive "push" initiatives would be introduced to increase the attractiveness of public transport compared to private vehicles.

"The majority of the initiatives will take time to materialise but in the short term, the public can expect some improvements following introduction of some initiatives which have already been introduced and are to be introduced," he said.

Among them are the realignment of RapidKL bus routes to minimise transfers, launched in October this year, and the reduction of the KTM Komuter waiting time from 20 minutes to 15 minutes through optimising the deployment of trainsets last month.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## TsLeng

The new EMU looks allright.

Anymore specs on it? how many axles driven, type of traction package..etc?

This one is configured for intercity journeys. Will there be commuter versions?


----------



## forrestcat

TsLeng said:


> The new EMU looks allright.
> 
> Anymore specs on it? how many axles driven, type of traction package..etc?
> 
> This one is configured for intercity journeys. Will there be commuter versions?


It is actually not much different from the current EMUs that KTMB operate, the current EMUs can even reach 140kph easily. 

I believe the future EMUs for the commuter will look similar to the new ETS.


----------



## TWK90

forrestcat said:


> It is actually not much different from the current EMUs that KTMB operate, the current EMUs can even reach 140kph easily.
> 
> I believe the future EMUs for the commuter will look similar to the new ETS.


The maximum speed for EMUs are about 120 km/h...

Whereas for the recent ETS (Hyundai Rotem), the top speed is 140 km/h for commercial service, the design is about 160 km/h...


----------



## TsLeng

Interesting to note that the coupling is still ancient style.....


----------



## nazrey

*RM5mil payout to speed up double-track project in Penang*
By MANJIT KAUR Tuesday January 5, 2010

BUKIT MERTAJAM: The more than RM5mil ex-gratia payout to 134 squatters affected by the Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double-Track Project in Penang will help expedite the project.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said development of the 329km project was expected to be at 47.23% as at November last year but currently was at 34.38%. He said that meant there was a 12.85% delay.

“By giving out RM42,000 ex-gratia payment to each squatter, we are hopeful of expediting progress by a further 5%,” he told a press conference after handing over the cheques to some of the 134 squatters at the KTMB site office here yesterday.

“It depends on how fast we can move on after the land acquisition process. The 2013 deadline is crucial and we can always catch up,” he said.

“This has been a comprehensive exercise involving the concerted efforts of all quarters, especially the grassroots leaders.”

Also present were KTMB president Dr Aminuddin Adnan and Gamuda Group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling. The project, which is expected to be completed by 2013, was awarded to MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd.

Ong said a similar exercise would be conducted in Perak and certain parts of Kedah soon.

He added that there might be delays depending on the current scenario.

Lin said the delay was over land acquisition but whether there would be any additional cost was something that had not been looked into yet.

He said land acquisition work was still on-going but the process was coming to an end and hopefully would be over in the next two to three months.

“There is still some land acquisition matters over in Perak, Kedah and even in Penang for the container yard. These issues will be resolved in the coming months and only then we will know the full extent of the delay,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) for Sabah State Railway* 



Thomas.A said:


> *Some update here...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seen at Tanjung Aru Station, transported from Sabah Port by Megalift.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soon Operate for Sabah State Railway Department.*


----------



## TsLeng

DMU? Looks like a loco to me.....


----------



## wheel of steel

Perhaps a Diesel Electric Locomotive...


----------



## nazrey

*New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) for Sabah State Railway*



Thomas.A said:


> *New Diesel Multiple Unit(DMU) for Sabah State Railway.
> Recently spotted in loose cargo area at Sabah Port. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably purchased from China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Limited.
> 
> Source;
> http://www.csrgc.com.cn/ens/cpyfw/dcz/2008-06-17/701.shtml


----------



## nazrey

*New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) for Sabah State Railway*


Thomas.A said:


> From your photos, indeed, two DMU sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The two units of Locomotive was seen at location too...*


----------



## nazrey

*New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) for Sabah State Railway*


Thomas.A said:


> *The first complete assembled set of DMU with Registration Train No 6602. Seen been shunted to nearby workshop at Tanjung Aru Station.*


----------



## wheel of steel

Now, it's a bunches of DMUs.... :cheers:

Nazrey, do you have a news or any articels about the costing of this Sabah Railway project, especially the price tag of evey DMU and Locomotive? Thanks my friend for the wonderful updates.....


----------



## TsLeng

That makes more sense now... DMUs and locos


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> @ Old Kuala Lumpur railway station





nazrey said:


> Photos by TWK90



*ETS Engines To Undergo First Phase Of Testing - Ong*
January 14, 2010 16:45 PM

SUNGAI SIPUT, Jan 14 (Bernama) -- The first unit of the Electric Train Set (ETS) which arrived from South Korea last month will undergo its first phase of tests to ensure its performance.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said the ETS would undergo a 'static test', and if satisfactory, the engine that would be used by KTM Berhad to serve the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh double-tracking route, would be put through a 'dynamic test' to study its cost efficiency and consistency.

"Upon completion of the two tests by KTM Berhad, the engines will be tested to determine its speed and time taken for the journey from Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh. The two tests are expected to be carried out before the Chinese New Year next month," he told reporters after handing out RM8,200 each as compensation to squatters affected by the double-tracking project, here Thursday.

Forty-three families were affected by the 329km Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking project which was being build at a cost of RM12.485 billion while the Rawang-Ipoh sector was completed on Dec 31, 2007.

Ong said Ipoh-Kuala Lumpur-Seremban electric train service was expected to start in March as scheduled.

He said the engines supplied by CMK Konsortium through cooperation from Hyundai Rotem from South Korea and Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (Melco), Japan, would become the fastest trains owned by KTM Berhad.

The engines that can reach speeds of 140kmph, would reduce travel time from Ipoh to Kuala Lumpur from two hours 50 minutes to one hour 55 minutes.

He said the trains' coaches would be equipped with closed circuit TV (CCTV) to ensure safety of passengers, LCD screens, mobile food services, electric power points and toilets.

Once in service, the train comprising six coaches would be able to accommodate 350 passengers, he said.

He added that the fate of about 200 to 300 squatters living on land owned by KTM Berhad in Simpang Halt and Kuala Sepetang, Taiping would be tabled in the cabinet to find an amicable solution.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
(94.14 km)



nazrey said:


> *Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
> (94.14 km)
> Source: http://info.sgedt.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter Extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW station:
> - Senawang Halt
> - Sg Gadut Station
> - Rembau Station
> - Tampin Station
> - Batang Melaka Station
> - Gemas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SENAWANG HALT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNGAI GADUT STATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REMBAU STATION
> TAMPIN / PULAU SEBANG STATION
> BATANG MELAKA STATION
> GEMAS STATION*
Click to expand...

UPDATE:



mrtfreak said:


> Seremban - Gemas EDT, 26 Dec 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly eartn & drainage works.


----------



## nazrey

Tanjong Malim KTMB Station (NEW)
Along Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh Electrified Double Track 
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

wheel of steel said:


> Now, it's a bunches of DMUs.... :cheers:
> 
> Nazrey, do you have a news or any articels about the costing of this Sabah Railway project, especially the price tag of evey DMU and Locomotive? Thanks my friend for the wonderful updates.....


*Sabah Railways also told to hurry up*
Published on: Saturday, January 16, 2010










Kota Kinabalu: The Sabah Railways Department and contractors of the over RM300 million railway upgrading project from Tanjung Aru to Tenom have been urged to expedite its completion. 

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Abdul Rahim Bakri, who made the call, said the long overdue project needs to be completed immediately due to many complaints from the public who depend on the railway for transport. 

He said the 134km project consists of two sectors, the first involving tracks from Tanjung Aru to Kimanis by Suria Capital Holding Berhad and that the progress of physical work now stood at 93 per cent. 

The second sector involved upgrading work on the tracks from Kimanis to Tenom by Hikmat Asia Sdn Bhd and that the physical progress stood at 88 per cent. 

"Basically, we want this project to be completed as soon as possible although there are several technical problems because it has been delayed since Nov 2005. 

"In other words, the project has been delayed for about four years and there are many issues involved in the implementation of the project. 

"Extension of time (EOT) had been given on Oct 2009 and now the EOT has already lapsed. Another EOT is yet to be given and it is already late," he said. 

Abdul Rahim told a press conference after he was briefing by the project manager and consultants of the project at the operation room of the State Railways Department here, Friday. 

Also present were Deputy Permanent Secretary to the Infrastructure Development Ministry Ahmad Hashim and State Railways Department General Manager Mohd Arshad Abdul Razak. 

Abdul Rahim said the Ministry expects the upgrading work from Tanjung Aru to Beaufort to be at least completed within this year to facilitate the need for alternative public transportation. 

He said rural villagers in Pangi, Rayoh and Tenom are the most affected as their villages have no access road.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia to get electric train sets by March*
By LESTER KONG Updated: Friday January 22, 2010 MYT 11:28:56 AM

CHANGWON (South Korea): KTMB expects the final three electric train sets (ETS) to reach Malaysian shores by late March.

The ETS costing RM48mil each will be transferred by Malaysian multi-transport operator Subali Pack Sdn Bhd from the Hyundai-Rotem factory here in South Korea.

KTMB electric train services chief operating officer Azizullah Kinayatullah said delivery of the ETS will be followed by two months of static and dynamic tests to prepare it for commercial use.

“If everything goes well, the sea journey should take about two weeks,” he added.

He stressed that time was critical to get the trains ready for operations in June.

“We are doing everything possible to have all the tests and commissioning completed as soon as possible for commercial run.

In doing so, we will not compromise on any safety concern,” the former KTMB legal adviser said.

Azizullah explained that static involved ensuring all on board electronics and other systems worked well while dynamic tests ensured for braking, acceleration and deceleration effectiveness.

He added that the ETS will be transported via Masan Port located 7km from the factory to Port Klang.

Upon reaching Port Klang the trains will be brought to Batu Gajah in Perak for tests.

Hyundai-Rotem (formerly Rotem) is the manufacturer of the ETS and was also involved in making trains for use in the US, Ireland, and Turkey.

KTMB had taken delivery of the first ETS on Dec 9 and the second on Jan 16.

One set would be completely tested by Feb 20 while the second test would likely be done by early March, Azizullah said.


----------



## FazilLanka

Malaysia is coming pretty good in railway transportation.


----------



## v_florin

FazilLanka said:


> Malaysia is coming pretty good in railway transportation.


Indeed they are...and they already had by far the best rail transport in SE Asia.


----------



## nazrey

*Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
(94.14 km)



nazrey said:


> *Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
> (94.14 km)
> Source: http://info.sgedt.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter Extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW station:
> - Senawang Halt
> - Sg Gadut Station
> - Rembau Station
> - Tampin Station
> - Batang Melaka Station
> - Gemas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SENAWANG HALT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNGAI GADUT STATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REMBAU STATION
> TAMPIN / PULAU SEBANG STATION
> BATANG MELAKA STATION
> GEMAS STATION*
Click to expand...

*RM3.45b Seremban-Gemas electrified line is 33% completed*
Story and photo by JASON LIOH Tuesday January 26, 2010










New vehicle: Mohd Ali and Dr Aminuddin Adnan (second from left) inspecting 
a train before inspecting the project site in Pulau Sebang, Tampin, recently.

ALOR GAJAH: Work on the RM3.45bil Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track Project is on schedule and set for completion in two years.

Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam said the work on the dual-track railway was 32.81% completed and it was expected to be operational by Aug 2012.

“Once completed, the travel time between Malacca and Negri Sembilan will be shortened and new six-coach trains capable of carrying 350 passengers at 140km per hour will be used,” Mohd Ali said after visiting a section of the track in Pulau Sebang, Tampin, recently.

Work on the 98.2km railway by Ircon International Ltd, a subsidiary of Indian Railway, began in January 2008.

The stations in Pulau Sebang and Batang Melaka will be upgraded as part of the project.

Mohd Ali said the state had suggested that the Federal Government extend the railway track to Malacca city in the 10th Malaysia Plan.

“This service could be an important mode of transport for locals and tourists and reduce traffic jams in the city,” he said.

He also suggested that the Government build a new track along the west coast linking Johor, Malacca, Negri Sembilan and Selangor.

KTM Berhad (KTMB) president Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the upgrade was in line with a rise in demand for intercity and interstate train services over recent years.

He noted that KTMB’s revenue from the intercity line increased from RM83mil in 2008 to RM86mil last year.


----------



## lohxy

v_florin said:


> Indeed they are...and they already had by far the best rail transport in SE Asia.


But still worse compare to other country outside SEA


----------



## sc4

We still need to do much much more.....


----------



## hetfield85

the government should consider to link all state capital with electrified double track rail project. Then we can travel seamlessly in Malaysia by trains.


----------



## nazrey

hetfield85 said:


> the government should consider to link all state capital with electrified double track rail project. Then we can travel seamlessly in Malaysia by trains.


Existing Malaysian state capital with *electrified double track rail*:
KL - Seremban (Negeri Sembilan)
KL - Shah Alam (Selangor)
KL - Ipoh (Perak) - COMPLETED 2010 (179 km)



> Malaysia Peninsular map
> North-South Expressway


EDT PROJECT:
KL - Buttorworth (Penang mainland city) - 2014 (U/C)
KL - Alor Setar (Kedah) - 2014 (U/C)
KL - Padang Besar (Perlis border city) - 2014 (U/C)
KL - Johor Bahru (Johor) - Approved


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
(329 km)
http://www.2t.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

EDT betwenn KL - Rawang - Ipoh
@ Kampar


----------



## nazrey

*Work on Gemas-Johor Baru tracks to start soon*
By DESIREE TRESA GASPER Friday February 19, 2010

SEGAMAT: Work on the Gemas-Johor Baru dual tracking rail project awarded to a company from China will begin soon, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat.

“This project is a major step forward in developing the state further,” said Ong during his visit to the Segamat Inland Port here.

He said in order to upgrade the current railway services, the country should consider having wider tracks that would be able to accommodate high speed trains.

He explained that many people did not understand why the Government was still focusing on trains that were only travelling at 140kph when countries like China and Japan already had high-speed trains.

“The problem lies in the tracks. The current ones will not be able to handle high-speed trains as they are too narrow,” he said.

A narrow track could result in a high-speed train being derailed.

“A standard gauge track is wider and it would be more stable. And it is time for us to set our sights on building these tracks alongside the old ones,” he said.

As for the Padang Besar-Johor Baru tracking project, Ong said compensation to squatters and land owners including the state governments was settled before Chinese New Year.

“The question of compensation does not arise anymore,” he said after visiting the Kereta Api Tanah Melayu Berhad railway station here.

On the Segamat Inland Port, Ong said the ministry was looking into reviving it.

“We found that one of the major reasons for the closure of the port in 2006 was the management,” he said.

He also added that he would be talking to businessmen in the area to gain feedback and gauge the viability of reopening the port.

The cost of building the Segamat Inland Port is estimated at about RM21mil.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
> (329 km)


Source: http://www.2t.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
(329 km)

Source: http://www.2t.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Taken from http://mytraingallery.fotopic.net/


----------



## hakz2007

*MALAYSIA STUDYING PROPOSAL FOR RAILWAY LINE IN NORTHERN PERAK STATE*


> LUMUT, MALAYSIA, Sept 27 (NNN-BERNAMA) -- The Transport Ministry has begun a preliminary study on a proposed railway link between Ipoh, the capital of the northern Malaysian state of perak, and Lumut, a port town in the state.
> 
> Transport Minister Kong Cho Ha said here Sunday that the study would identify the route
> for the rail service between Ipoh, Batu Gajah and Lumut. A team of officers from his ministry would be asked to look at the area to be traversed by the proposed railway line, covering various aspects including the areas's geography.
> 
> "The study will also determine the potential of this rail service in terms of passenger and cargo market demand," he told Bernama.
> 
> Kong said the ministry would have to carefully study the proposal and hence this would
> take a bit of time to ensure no problems would arise during the project's implementation.
> 
> "The cost involved and completion time of the project, if approved, are also being studied," he said, adding that the study would also involve the number of stations to be built.
> 
> The proposed Ipoh-Lumut railway link was proposed recently by Perak Chief Minister Dr Zambry Abdul Kadir, who feels that the rail service should be an alternative public and cargo transportation service to spur development in the Manjung district.


http://namnewsnetwork.org/v2/read.php?id=134469


----------



## World 2 World

*Batu Caves Station*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4310452781/
> 
> *Taman Wahyu Station*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
> (94.14 km)
> NEW station:
> - Senawang Halt
> - Sg Gadut Station
> - Rembau Station
> - Tampin Station
> - Batang Melaka Station
> - Gemas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SENAWANG HALT*


UPDATE:


prophecus1 said:


> All pictures are taken by him (In Malay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Taman Bukit Emas.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track (EDT) project*
> (94.14 km)
> NEW station:
> - Senawang Halt
> - Sg Gadut Station
> - Rembau Station
> - Tampin Station
> - Batang Melaka Station
> - Gemas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNGAI GADUT STATION*


*UPDATE:* 
by kansai78


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project*
> (329 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ipoh-Padang Besar project 52pc complete*
> Published: 2010/09/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The electrified double-tracking project (EDTP) between Ipoh and Padang Besar is 52 per cent complete.
> 
> The RM12.5 billion project kicked off on January 8 2008 and is slated for completion in December 2013.
> 
> The EDTP, which covers 329km of double tracks, is the largest ongoing infrastructure project to date.
> 
> The railway lines run across the four northern states of Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.
> 
> It is designed to cater to electric trains capable of speeds up to 160km an hour, which will boost inter-city rail transportation.
> 
> Works on a 27km land viaduct, 3.5km Bukit Merah marine viaduct, Larut tunnel and Berapit twin-bore tunnels of 3.3km in Perak, and the new Prai Swing Bridge in Penang are in various stages of completion.
> 
> Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all open locations, depending on the soil condition.
> 
> Utility and drainage works are also being done.
> 
> The main contractor is MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd.
Click to expand...

UPDATE: http://www.2t.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *SUNGAI GADUT STATION*


*ETS to reach Sg Gadut by Christmas*
Friday October 29, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/10/29/nation/7319754&sec=nation










On track: Kong (left) being briefed on work along the Seremban-Gemas 
double-tracking and electrification project at the Sg Gadut station near 
Seremban yesterday.

SEREMBAN: The south-bound Komuter and Electric Train Service (ETS) will be extended to the new Sg Gadut station near here on Christmas Day.

The move is to reduce congestion at the Seremban train station and minimise traffic entering the town.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said work on the new station was in progress to ensure it would be opened by Dec 25.

“The new Senawang station will also be opened on the same day,” he said after visiting the station here.

The ETS service currently ends in Seremban.

Passengers travelling on board the ETS can get to Ipoh from here in three hours.

The ETS now provides eight return trips from Kuala Lumpur to Ipoh and two from Seremban to Ipoh.

Kong said work on the RM3.4bil Seremban-Gemas double-tracking and electrification project was also on schedule and was expected to be ready by August 2012.

“We have one or two land acquisition problems but we are confident of sorting this out soon,” he said.

He said the authorities also ran into problems when trying to acquire a parcel of land which was previously a cemetery.

“We are grateful to the Negri Sembilan government for assisting us in this matter. Otherwise, this project would have been delayed,” he said.

Indian company IRCON International Limited was awarded the project to build and upgrade the 98km stretch between Seremban and Gemas.

The project, he said, had been divided into two phases – Seremban–Sg Gadut (11.3km) and Sg Gadut–Gemas (86.8km).

He said once completed, travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Gemas would be reduced from the current three hours to two.


----------



## nazrey

*Railway project on right track with tunnel breakthrough*
Tuesday November 2, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/11/2/north/7343021&sec=North

TAIPING: A milestone in local railway engineering has been achieved with the 3.3km tunnel through a solid 300m granite hill in Bukit Berapit under the Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP).

The engineering and construction team of MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture successfully punched through the final rock segment of the twin-bore Berapit tunnel here yesterday.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha, who officiated at the live breakthrough carried out by explosive experts of MMC-Gamuda, said he was happy with the progress on the 329km of the Ipoh-Padang Besar EDTP.

*Kong noted that the Berapit blast-and-bore tunnel was the longest twin tunnel railway in Southeast Asia.*

“We are on the right track towards improving public transportation and the government is finalising the last phase of the EDTP on the Gemas-Johor route,” he added.

MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture exe-cutive director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor said the Berapit tunnel was 70% completed.

He noted that other significant engineering features of the Ipoh-Batang Padang EDTP included a 3.5km marine viaduct across the Bukit Merah lake in Perak and a swing bridge in Prai, Penang.

*The marine viaduct over a lake which is also the longest in Southeast Asia will replace the old KTM embankment bridge.*

He said the RM12.5bil project which involved the construction of two new electrified railway tracks across Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis was now 57% complete.

*“We still need to complete the infrastructure and its tunnel system,” he said, adding that the tunnel was scheduled to be ready at the end of next year.*

Azmi said the EDTP, the biggest infrastructure project in the country’s history, employed 3,000 local engineers and other professionals with only about 10 per cent foreign expertise.

“And nearly 95% of the materials used in this project was sourced locally.

“The rest, comprising mostly rail beams and track materials, were imported,” he added.



> 9.5km Realignment Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FACT FIND:*
> - Rail is much safer compared to other modes of transportation, and can save the country millions annually in road accident costs.
> - The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar requires 1,500,000 tonnes of cement costing RM400 million.
> - The requirement of steel bars exceed 400,000 tonnes at the estimated value of RM1 billion.
> - Freight is currently Keretapi Tanah Melayu’s biggest money earner with the northern section contributing over 70% of the revenue.
> - Over RM2 million pieces of precast costing RM800 million is required for the Ipoh to Padang Besar Electrified Double Track project.
> - Over 1,200 trailers and tipper trucks will be needed to transport these materials to work sites.
> - Once complete, the project will multiply the existing capacity of the current railway network.
> - A total of 12 quarries near the project will be expanded/upgraded to supply over 20 million tonnes of aggregates.
> - The Berapit tunnel will be the longest railway twin single-track tunnels in South East Asia with a distance of 3.3km in length.


----------



## stingstingsting

*KTM train services rescheduled after derailing*

SINGAPORE: A KTM train bound for Kuala Lumpur derailed near the Bukit Timah station just after 8am, and as a result train services have been rescheduled.

KTM said eight out of 10 services tomorrow will start or end at JB Sentral Station, bypassing the JB to Singapore stretch.

At least one service, Singapore-Gemas-Singapore, has been cancelled and another will start from KL to Butterworth.

No one was injured in this morning's incident where the locomotive and two passenger coaches derailed.

As of Monday, there were services per day to KL each day - 8am, 1pm and 10pm and 1 each to Kelantan and Gemas.

All KTM train services for Tuesday have been cancelled.

Briton Mr John Round and his wife had come to Singapore to visit their son and were planning a short trip to KL when their plans were derailed.

The British travellers were among the 60 passengers on board.

"The train at the front had ploughed into the earth. So the front had plunged in and the train was leaning over at an angle of about 45 degrees, tilted over. And a lot of fuel was spilling out from the side, diesel I think," said Mr Round, a retired headmaster.

His wife, Mrs Angela Round, a retiree, described her experience as well.

"The engine came off the track and fell over and the first and second carriages also came off the track. And we just stopped you know. It shuddered to a halt."

They said it was lucky the train was travelling very slowly or things could have been worse.

Eyewitness Lee Stringer told Channel NewsAsia the KL-bound train had left the station for about five minutes when the incident happened.

He said the train was travelling at about five to 10 kilometres per hour, and then stopped suddenly.

"... Nobody fell over; nobody screamed and as far as I could tell, nobody was injured," Mr Stringer said.

He then got out of the train and saw the train's engine in front tilting at about 40 degrees to the track.

The first two carriages were derailed but were still standing upright.

Mr Stringer said the track was damaged and passengers had to get off the train and abort their trips.

Affected passengers have also been ferried back to Tanjong Pagar. KTM said all passengers were offered refunds on their tickets.

But some, like Mr Koo CY, were unhappy that KTM did not provide them with an alternative arrangement.

"Today, the worst part is, delay the time and we have already booked the hotel in KL and they give no compensation and no explanation and leave it to us to find our own way to go to our destination. No compensation and no substitute, buses to take us to at least JB or to our nearest destination," said Mr Koo.

The station master at Tanjong Pagar said repairs on the damaged track have started.

-CNA/wk/ac


For pictures and video:

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1092276/1/.html


----------



## musclenatural

well its new for me thanks
_______________________


----------



## nazrey

> From http://www.2t.com.my/
> MINING STARTS FROM LARUT SOUTH PORTAL





>


*Electrified railway line from Ipoh to Padang Besar 57% complete*
Stories by KHARLEEZ ZUBIN Thursday November 11, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/11/11/central/7395586&sec=central










In progress: The 300m-long Larut Tunnel near Taiping was 
penetrated in March and is near ready for commissioning.

WORK on the Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP) from Ipoh to Padang Besar, which started in 2008, is now 57% complete.

The RM12.285bil EDTP project by MCC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd, the largest infrastructure undertaking to-date in the country, involves bridges, tunnels and new double track railway lines traversing over 300km across four states, Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.

In the three years, with a total 19 million man hours clocked without any casualty, MMC-Gamuda have chalked up some engineering feats along the way.

Just last week, engineers successfully broke through the final segment of the 3.3km-long Berapit Tunnel in Padang Rengas, Taiping.

The event was witnessed by Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha who signed a plaque to mark the breakthrough.

Once fully completed, it will be the longest railway tunnel in South-East Asia with 16 passages between the two tunnels created for security and emergency purposes.

Drill and blast work on the 9m-high and 9m-wide horseshoe-shaped twin tunnels started in July 2009 and the breakthrough was completed last week, ahead of schedule.

Major challenges faced by the 240 employees, including engineers, technicians and explosive experts were compounded by extremely hard granite rock and the constant active loads on the North-South Expressway.

With the final breakthrough, the tunnelling team has already started work on the remaining 25% or the final phase of lining the tunnels with concrete followed by mechanical and electrical works.

Another engineering milestone in sight for MGJV is the near completion of the longest marine viaduct in South-East Asia, over the Bukit Merah Lake, which is the most famous breeding ground for Arowanas in the country.

The marine viaduct over a lake which is also the longest in South-East Asia will replace the old KTM embankment bridge.










A media tour of construction work in Berapit, Lumut and Bukit Merah found MGJV work in full swing and progress is ahead of schedule.

Though the media tour did not extend to Prai, MGJV executive director Datuk Azmi Mat said a swing bridge would be another feather in the cap of engineering feat for MGJV.

The swing bridge will be the only railway bridge to be constructed over Sungai Prai that has a central span that swings to allow river navigation.

The Ipoh-Padang Besar Double Track project is expected to be completed at the end of 2011, ahead of schedule.



>


----------



## nazrey

*About RM10bil in contracts given out*
Thursday November 11, 2010

THE impact of the Electrified Double Track Project has brought much- needed impetus to the construction industry with some RM10bil worth of contracts given out by the main contractors MMC and Gamuda.

Local contractors from Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis were given priority for the various sub-contracting jobs of earthworks, dredging, structural works, systems communications, electrification and supplying of construction materials.

The multiplier effect from work packages and jobs awarded under the EDTP had and would further generate an estimated RM25bil world of downstream economic activities.

According to executive director of MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd Datuk Azmi Mat Nor, a total of 600 or 95% of work packages have been awarded for various stages of construction which comprises earthworks piling, structural works, systems and electrification and bridge works to date.

“Out of the 600 work packages, 380 or 63% were awarded to bumiputra contractors. On top of that, of the total of 353 suppliers, 190 or 53% were bumiputra companies and individuals,” Azmi told The Star.

For consultancy work, a total of 44 packages ranging from civil, track, systems structural and rail were awarded with a total value of RM110mil.

Of the total RM3.6bil worth of materials and equipment required for the EDTP, a total of RM3.2bil or 90% of the total project material cost were used.

“Almost 90% of the materials were sourced locally except for rails and equipment systems which are not available,” said Azmi.


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (329 km)*










Source: http://www.2t.com.my/



>


*UPDATE: Larut Tunnel*












>


*UPDATE:*


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: Rawang-Ipoh Electrified Double Track (179 km)*










Tanjung Malim Station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harirockford/5168391796/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Old Prai River Swing Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mattestlab.com.my/


*Prai swing bridge making good progress*
Bernard Cheah Updated: 06:46PM Wed, 08 Dec 2010
http://www.sun2surf.com/article.cfm?id=54887










A model of the swing bridge. 
The bridge is expected to be ready December 2012.

SEBERANG PERAI (Dec 8, 2010): The new Prai swing bridge, which is part of MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd's electrified double-track project, is about 40% completed and scheduled to be ready by December 2012.

Describing the project as an iconic and unique structure, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said work on the 282m bridge, with a 90m mid-span which is able to rotate and swing, is ahead of schedule.

"According to the schedule, the project is supposed to be 30% done. We are about 10% ahead of the schedule," he said during a visit to the project site today, accompanied by MMC-Gamuda JV senior management.

"We are confident we can complete the bridge on schedule."

Kong said the bridge costs more than RM100 million, and is part of the project's reported cost of RM12.49 billion.

The bridge is designed to allow unrestricted movement of ships and other marine vessels along the Prai River.

When completed, it will replace the existing 40-year-old single-track railway bridge which was built by Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) in the 1960s.

Other significant engineering features of the double-track project include the 3.5km Bukit Merak marine viaduct and the twin-bore Berapit Tunnel in Perak, which is expected to be the longest railway twin tunnel in Southeast Asia when completed.

Kong also gave his assurance that the double-track project could be completed on time. "We are slightly behind time due to the land acquisition process, but the project will still finish on time." 

He said work on the project is almost 60% done, and is expected to be completed by December 2013.

"We are doing our best as the ministry and the contractor are working closely to schedule," he said

On another matter, Kong, who had earlier visited the SJK (C) Kim Sen in Bukit Mertajam, said the ministry has approved the acquisition of about 3,000 sq ft of land to be turned into an entrance to the primary vernacular school, which had been affected by the widening of Jalan Harapan.

He said the ministry had submitted the acquisition to the state Land and Mines Department in November.

"We are waiting for department to gazette the acquisition and the valuation for compensation to the land owner. When gazetted, the state exco would have to approve it," he said.

He hoped the matter would be resolved by the end of the year before the school term begins next month.


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (329 km)


World 2 World said:


> *Prai River Swing Bridge, Penang - U/C*


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh-Pdg Besar project 60 percent done*
2010/12/08
http://nst.com.my/nst/articles/Ipoh-PdgBesardouble-trackingproject60pcdone/Article/

BUTTERWORTH: The progress of the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified railway double-tracking project (PLBE), which stretches 329 kilometres, is now 60 per cent complete, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said today. 

*He said although work on the project, running 329 kilometres and crossing Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis, was delayed, it was expected to be completed as scheduled in Dec 2013.*

"The delay was due to land acquisition problems. However, the matter is now 99 per cent solved," he told reporters after a visit to the swing bridge of the PLBE project here.

Kong said the construction of the PLBE project involved building of, among others, 23 stations, 75 river bridges, 66 road over bridge, eight road under bridge, 45 bridges for pedestrians and motorcyclists and two tunnels, at Larut and Berapit.

A unique structure for the PLBE project was the construction of a 90 metre swing bridge at Sungai Prai for ships to pass through, he added.

*He said work on the swing bridge, which used Austrian technology, was scheduled for completion in Dec 2012*.

"It is now 40 per cent completed, which is 10 per cent ahead of schedule,'' he added. -- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Double-track railway job 'will meet deadline'*
2010/12/09
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/10dub/Article/

BUKIT MERTAJAM: Work on the electrified double-track railway line from Ipoh to Padang Besar has fallen behind, but the Transport Ministry is confident that the project will be completed on schedule. 

Sixty-four per cent of the project has been completed as at the end of last month.

Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said the delay was because of problems related to land acquisition. However, he said, the ministry would resolve them before the end of the year. 

"We are doing our best to get it (land acquisition) done. The contractors are working closely to meet the deadline.

"If all goes well, the project will be completed as planned, in December 2013," he said during a visit to the project site in Prai and here, on mainland Penang.

Kong also said the government had agreed to a request by the management of SJK (C) Kim Sen to acquire a piece of land for the school's entrance since the existing entrance was affected by the project.

*In Prai, Kong and the MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture senior management team made a joint site inspection of the new swing bridge, which is 40 per cent completed. It stretches 120m across Sungai Prai.*

With a total length of 282m, the RM100 million swing bridge will allow unrestricted movement of ships along Sungai Prai.

*"With the help of Austrian experts, we hope to complete it by 2012," said Kong.*

Work on the 329km railway line, encompassing Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis, began in January.

The project, costing RM12.48 billion, is a government initiative to improve inter-city rail transport. It involves replacing a single-track line linking Ipoh in Perak to Padang Besar in Perlis. 

The new tracks will cater for electric train sets with speeds of up to 160kph.


----------



## TWK90

My videos.

ETS passing Batang Kali station (around 50 kilometres north of Kuala Lumpur).

The train normally travels between Kuala Lumpur and Ipoh (about 200 kilometres north of Kuala Lumpur), at top speed of 160 km/h.






Normally, the train (ETS or Electric Train Set) passes Batang Kali station at around 120 or 130 km/h.

Aside from the ETS, there is diesel train service between KL and Ipoh as well. The top speed is 120 km/h. The ticket price is cheaper than the ETS ticket.

Here is the video of the diesel train service between KL and Ipoh, passing at the same station (Batang Kali).


----------



## sc4

^^ Nice one TWK90, good to see the comparison...


----------



## heikal

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:


Our 6-car is China made right?


----------



## TsLeng

heikal said:


> Our 6-car is China made right?


Yes


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Senawang station
> http://www.maarofkassim.com/





> KTM Komuter Route Map


KTM Komuter train arriving at Senawang station


----------



## nazrey

*Gemas-Johor Baharu electrified double tracking project to be tendered out by year-end, says Transport Minister*
Posted on July 27, 2011, Wednesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/0...ered-out-by-year-end-says-transport-minister/

KUALA LUMPUR: The tender for the 197-kilometre Gemas-Johor Baharu electrified double tracking project (EDTP) would be done before year-end,Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said yesterday.

The stretch was already in the final stage of design, he said, but declined to state if the tender would be open to foreign parties.

“The Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas lines are 70 and 90 per cent complete respectively,” he added, after officiating a forum on ‘Powering the Rails in Malaysia’ here.

The Gemas-Johor Baharu sector would be the final package for the EDTP.

It was previously stated that the Gemas-Johor Baharu line was worth RM7 billion because it did not only comprise the building of a double-tracking system but also a transport hub with a capacity to rival the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) in Singapore.

Kong said the rail sector was poised to emerge as a catalyst in the rapidly changing landscape of Malaysia’s public transportation system once all the projects would come to a conclusion.

He said the EDTP in the northern section was slated for completion by end-2013 and the line to Johor by 2016.

Asked if the Komuter Service would be extended from Batu Caves to Selayang, he said the government would be considering the possibility.

“There has been a request from the public for the extension.

“At the moment we are still looking at the possibility.

“There will be a long term need for it and the extension is seen as the most viable,” he added. — Bernama



> http://www.ktmb.com.my/index.php?op...t-gemas-johor-bahru&catid=37:project-progress


----------



## nazrey

*5 grand old stations to live on*
2011/07/28 By G. Surach andAdie Suri Zulkefli
http://www.nst.com.my/articles/28raill/Article/









The Padang Besar station in Perlis is set to be retained. 

SHAH ALAM: They stand testament to a part of the nation's history, tangible proof of the romanticism of a bygone era, have stood the test of time and are still used today. 

And, chances are they will still be standing -- and used -- in decades to come, thanks to Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB).

*The national railway service intends to preserve five old stations -- at Batu Gajah, Bukit Berapit, Taiping, Alor Star and Padang Besar -- for their historical significance and sentimental value, as well as to promote certain destinations to tourists.*

Sultan of Perak, Sultan Azlan Shah, for whom the Batu Gajah station particularly holds a personal nostalgic value, was said to have come to the station's rescue when almost 14 stations between the Ipoh and Padang Besar line were initially slated to be destroyed to make way for KTMB's electrified double-tracking project (EDTP).

He, however, consented to the building of a new station at the royal town of Kuala Kangsar replacing the old, nostalgic station instead. 

Meanwhile, the Taiping and Alor Star stations were designated by the National Heritage Department as national heritage sites.

Now, the old stations can be appreciated by future generations.

KTMB president Dr Aminuddin Adnan told the New Straits Times that the Batu Gajah station under the Ipoh-Rawang line would also be preserved as a possible site for a train museum.

He said the oldest and longest rail tunnel in the country, the Bukit Berapit rail tunnel would also be preserved even though new twin-bore tunnels were being built alongside the old tunnel under the new railway project. 

Currently the EDTP, which is contracted to MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd has destroyed several old stations to make way for newly designed and more efficient stations to cater to commuters within the region.

The fates of the 10 remaining old stations such as Sungai Petani and the rest had already been sealed despite protests from residents and local authorities.

In the case of the Sungai Petani station, it is understood that the Sungai Petani Municipal Council (MPSPK) had appealed to KTMB officials and the Ministry of Transport to spare the station prior to the commencement of the double-railway track project.

However the plea was turned down as the station, located at the Sungai Petani town did not fall under the National Heritage Department's heritage buildings category.

The station nevertheless is being spared due to a commendable effort by its local council's move that struck a smart partnership with a private company to shift the structure to Taman Jubli, a public park less than a kilometre from its original site.

The issue behind the preservation of the old railway stations is that it constraints government agencies to preserve them with the hefty cost involved and maintenance as well.

When asked about the fate of the antiques within the stations that were destroyed, Aminuddin said that currently all antiques and significant artifacts had been moved to the railway museum in Kuala Lumpur and Johor Baru respectively by KTMB's Heritage Unit.

"We are now looking at our Batu Gajah International Complex and the old Johor Baru station as possible locations for a train museum to commemorate these items as well.

*Currently, the EDTP between Ipoh and Padang Besar is 52 per cent complete.* 

The RM12.5 billion project kicked off on Jan 8, 2008 and is slated for completion in December 2013.

The EDTP, which covers 329km of double tracks, is the largest ongoing infrastructure project to date.

The railway lines run across the northern states of Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis. It is designed to cater to electric trains capable of speeds of up to 160kph, which will boost inter-city rail transportation.

Works on a 27km land viaduct, 3.5km Bukit Merah marine viaduct, Larut tunnel and Berapit twin-bore tunnels in Perak, and the new Prai Swing Bridge in Penang are in various stages of completion. 

Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all open locations, depending on the soil conditions while utility and drainage works are also being done. 

The project will consist of two sections, a 171km stretch from Ipoh to Butterworth and another 158km stretch from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar. 

It is expected that the Ipoh-Butterworth section will be given a higher priority as it is a continuation from the Rawang stretch, and will eventually shorten the travel time between Kuala Lumpur to Butterworth to three hours instead of the normal seven hours. 

*The project will also feature a 3.3km tunnel in Bukit Berapit, Perak, which will become the longest rail tunnel in Southeast Asia once completed.*


> *Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (329 km)*
> 
> *FACT FIND:*
> - Rail is much safer compared to other modes of transportation, and can save the country millions annually in road accident costs.
> - The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar requires 1,500,000 tonnes of cement costing RM400 million.
> - The requirement of steel bars exceed 400,000 tonnes at the estimated value of RM1 billion.
> - Freight is currently Keretapi Tanah Melayu’s biggest money earner with the northern section contributing over 70% of the revenue.
> - Over RM2 million pieces of precast costing RM800 million is required for the Ipoh to Padang Besar Electrified Double Track project.
> - Over 1,200 trailers and tipper trucks will be needed to transport these materials to work sites.
> - Once complete, the project will multiply the existing capacity of the current railway network.
> - A total of 12 quarries near the project will be expanded/upgraded to supply over 20 million tonnes of aggregates.
> - The Berapit tunnel will be the longest railway twin single-track tunnels in South East Asia with a distance of 3.3km in length and hosts the world’s largest pipe arch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://destiniey.blogspot.com/2010/11/terowong-di-bawah-sungai.html


----------



## nazrey

*Butterworth Railway Station to make way for new multi-million-ringgit facility*
Tuesday August 23, 2011
http://www.starproperty.my/PropertyScene/TheStarOnlineHighlightBox/14340/0/0

BUTTERWORTH: The 44-year-old Butterworth Railway Station will soon be pulled down to make way for a multi-million-ringgit state-of-the-art replacement.

The old station was officially closed on Aug 5 and is now replaced with a temporary station located about 30m away, next to the KTM Bhd (KTMB) parcel office.

When contacted in Kuala Lumpur, KTMB corporate communications senior manager Mohd Fazil Ismail said the new building was expected to be completed by first quarter of next year.

“The new station will be equipped with CCTV cameras for better security as well as facilities for the disabled.

“Construction work on the new station will go in tandem with the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double track project, which is expected to be ready by 2014,” he said yesterday.

The old station, which was opened by the country’s fourth Yang di-Pertuan Agong, the late Tuanku Ismail Nasiruddin Shah ibni Al-Marhum Sultan Zainal Abidin, in 1967, is also the only station in Malaysia with a 0km distance meter.

The 0km distance meter indicates that this is the beginning of the rail distance calculation for trains that head north for Padang Besar and south for Singapore.

An employee at the station said two cranes were used to shift a 1936 steam engine locomotive and a shunting locomotive head from the station’s old entrance to the opposite of the temporary station.

The fully air-conditioned temporary station has a ticketing counter, two VIP rooms, a room for the stationmaster, police beat, surau and toilets.

Commuter Teoh Teik Wah, 60, said he was surprised to find the old station closed, noting that there was no prior notice about it in the media.

His wife Lee Kan Sean, 67, said she had been taking the train to visit her family in Kuala Lumpur for the past 50 years, noting that the old station evoked a nostalgic feeling in her.

Factory supervisor L. Munusamy, 48, said he waited outside the old station for almost an hour on Sunday night to fetch his relatives, only to find out later that they had arrived at the temporary station.

“The new platform at the temporary station is barely 4m-wide which is almost half the size of the old platform.

“Although it has a high aluminium roofing, part of platform is wet whenever there is a heavy downpour,” he said.

Money changer-cum-book stall operator Mohamed Sirajuddin Abu Mohd, 38, said many passengers complained of having to walk in the rain and sun for nearly 30m between the sheltered overhead pedestrian bridge outside the old station and the temporary station.

“Car parking facilities are also inadequate as the parking area outside the station has become smaller following land acquisition for the new station project.

“I spent about RM40,000 to construct a temporary shop outside the station, which was completed in June,” he said, adding that he still had to pay rental to KTMB for the temporary trading site.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Padang Besar station in Perlis is set to be retained.


*Padang Besar Station (Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (329 km)*

Thailand-Malaysia border by fmt871, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Double track project ahead of schedule: DPM*
Published: Saturday September 17, 2011 MYT 12:37:00 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/9/17/nation/20110917124650&sec=nation

BUTTERWORTH: The 329km Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP) is expected to be completed ahead of the scheduled date in 2014, said Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.

Muhyiddin, on a working visit to Penang, said construction under MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture Sdn Bhd was progressing smoothly.

"I understand that the project will be completed ahead of the scheduled date in 2014," he said after visiting the project site after meeting traders and shoppers at the Tasek Gelugor market and then walked about 200 metres to the double-track construction site.

The EDTP is a RM12.5bil infrastructure project that involves the construction of the double-track railway across Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis. Construction of the project began in early 2008. BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

Picture sourced from:http://www.gofront.com/Zoe/ddcz/2011-2-27/MaLaiXiEChengJiGuiDaoLiChe.htm


----------



## nazrey

* Electrified Double Track Between Seremban-Gemas*



nazrey said:


> *REMBAU STATION
> TAMPIN / PULAU SEBANG STATION
> BATANG MELAKA STATION
> GEMAS STATION*





mrkem said:


> tampin station @ sebang sentral . thanks to stanley tan say tong
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*Gemas-Johor Baru double-tracking and electrification project to be completed in 2016*
Published: Wednesday October 19, 2011 MYT 1:17:00 PM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...848&sec=business#13190386032941&if_height=635

KUALA LUMPUR: The final package of the Gemas-Johor Baharu double-tracking and electrification project is expected to be completed in 2016, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha.

He said the double-tracking and electrification project between Ipoh-Padang Besar will be completed by the end of 2013 and the Seremban-Gemas line by next year.

"We have finished the double-tracking and electrification project from Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh and also from Kuala Lumpur-Seremban. At the moment, the Seremban- Gemas route is almost 80 per cent complete.

"For the Ipoh-Padang Besar project, I think it is about 70 per cent complete.

"The completion of the final package will also complete the link with Thailand in the north and Singapore in the south," he told reporters after the launch of the 33rd Asean Railway Chief Executive Officers' (CEOs) Conference 2011 here today.

Meanwhile, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) president Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the company had purchased 38 train sets from China.

"The first six-car train sets arrived last month and another eight sets will be delivered by year-end. All 38 sets will be in Malaysia by May next year," he said.

He said the government has allocated RM1.895 billion to purchase the train sets.

Aminuddin said KTMB also had sent its staff to serve the Mecca Metro from last year and aims to venture into more business opportunities by collaborating with other countries.

He also said through this initiative, the staff would gain more knowledge and experience. - BERNAMA



> http://www.ktmb.com.my/index.php?op...t-gemas-johor-bahru&catid=37:project-progress


----------



## XAN_

And what about Singapore? Any plans on freight/pass. operations?


----------



## stingstingsting

XAN_ said:


> And what about Singapore? Any plans on freight/pass. operations?


Haha sorry but I think freight operations in Singapore are highly unlikely considering the removal of tracks and yards.


----------



## Guest

XAN_ said:


> And what about Singapore? Any plans on freight/pass. operations?


Future of railways into Singapore is very bleak. Not only the KTM tracks were ripped out along with the ballast this year, but there seems to be zero govt support for any alternative inter-city line other than the extension of MRT to JB. I don't think we will ever see a heavy rail on our shores again, unless China has its way with the Pan-Asian HSR project.


----------



## nazrey

KTM's Train


tunomura said:


> Two 90 Class will fight each other, one Korean with Japanese Technology, one China made with German Technology....my opinion, ETS is more sophisticated and new Komuter SCS was more beauty just like ERL...:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Railway Station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5839664742/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sano-foto-jalanan/5512278458/

2 ETS @ Ipoh station (1) by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Double-track rail project on schedule*
By NURADZIMMAH DAIM 11 November 2011
http://www.nst.com.my/streets/central/double-track-rail-project-on-schedule-1.4192










The 3,450m marine viaduct crossing Bukit Merah.

CONNECTIVITY The electrified double-track project will meet the rising volume of commuters and cargo shipments

The Ipoh-Padang Besar portion of the electrified double-track project is now more than 75 per cent complete. Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said the project included the construction of a 3.3km tunnel in Bukit Berapit, a marine viaduct in Bukit Merah (both in Perak) and a swing bridge in Perai, Penang, which he recently visited.

"These projects are vital in ensuring an improved rail system as they allow faster journey time. The new rail tracks in certain places in Perak are being constructed away from flood-prone areas.

"Apart from replacing the old tracks, the project also includes the building of railroad crossings for motorists and pedestrians.

"And as we provide better services through upgraded tracks and facilities, it is also important to educate the public on proper usage.

"For instance, the bridges that are built for crossing the tracks. We need to educate the children to use them instead of risking their lives crossing the rail tracks, which is currently a problem for KTMB," he explained.

Syed Hamid said over and above catering for the rising number of commuters, the project would also improve the potential of cargo shipments from southern Thailand to Port Klang and at the same time, enhance the competitiveness of the country's main ports.

"With the completion of the tracks, the frequency of trips and the number of trains will need to be increased to accommodate the rise in commuters."

KTMB president Dr Aminuddin Adnan said two sets of six-car trains were currently being commissioned, or tested, before they were open to the users.

"We expect to carry out the final stage of commissioning next month, and introduce them to commuters."

He said KTMB had ordered eight more six-car trains that would take 12 to 18 months to arrive.

"With the completion of the double-track project and the arrival of new trains, frequency will definitely be improved, thus cutting travelling time," he said.

Also present were SPAD chief operating officer Azhar Ahmad, MMC Gamuda JV general manager Szeto Wai Loong and project director Datuk Mohd Nor Idrus director.

Szeto, who conducted the briefing at the Penang site, said the new swing bridge replacing the old one would allow boats in Sungai Prai to pass by more quickly as the bridge only took five minutes to lift, compared with the 20 minutes required by the old one.

Another iconic structure is the 3.3km tunnel cutting through Bukit Berapit, between Taiping and Padang Rengas.

It is said to be the longest main line tunnel in Southeast Asia.

The tunnel, which also runs under the North-South Highway, is 86.5 per cent completed.

The group also visited the 3,450m marine viaduct crossing Bukit Merah lake.

It is built 100 metres away from the existing track, away from flood-prone areas.

It is learnt that there are proposals to remove the nearby Bukit Merah train station to upgrade irrigation.

To curb illegal crossings, 200 crossings for motorists and pedestrians are being built along the train alignment.

Level crossings for vehicles at rail tracks will be replaced by road overhead bridges.

Double tracks ensure smoother rides as trains for both directions can use separate rail tracks. This eliminates delays brought on by trains waiting for others to pass first. The double-track railway system will cut travelling time from KL to Butterworth from the current nine hours to only three or four hours.

The project includes the construction of 23 stations along the northern alignment (Kedah, Perak, Perlis and Pulau Pinang) including three Royal stations Anak Bukit, Arau and Kuala Kangsar.

Each is built in a different design and with a different facade.

* Tracks from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329km) are expected to complete in 2014; Seremban to Gemas (102km) to be completed next year, and a Gemas-JB track is in the pipeline.*

* The completed tracks are Rawang-Seremban (105km); Sentul-Pelabuhan Klang (45km); and Rawang-Ipoh (180km); Sentul-Batu Caves (7.5km).*


----------



## nazrey

EDT Ipoh-Padang Besar @ Bukit Mertajam, Penang

IMG_0100 by zaharin8250, on Flickr

IMG_0104 by zaharin8250, on Flickr

IMG_0101 by zaharin8250, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CMC Engineering in talks with Thales*
Published: 2011/11/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/CMC23-2/Article/index_html#ixzz1eyQWRAzX

KUALA LUMPUR: CMC Engineering Sdn Bhd, an engineering, procurement and construction contractor, is in talks with France-based Thales Group and other foreign railway experts to jointly bid for railway jobs in Malaysia.

CMC is eyeing contracts for system works and the supply of trains for the mass rapid system (MRT) project, said its chairman and chief executive officer, Datuk Abdul Rahman Yusof.

Abdul Rahman said the company will focus on the system work packages involving power supply, communication, supervisory control and data acquisition, as well as signalling and ticketing systems.

"The prequalification process for the contracts are ongoing and we hope to qualify. We will be signing a joint venture agreement with Thales within the next two months to bid for the jobs," he told Business Times in an interview.

CMC Engineering, a low-profile company founded by Abdul Rahman, formerly general manager of Sapura's Uniphone business, is not new to the railway business in Malaysia.

*In 2000, it won a RM130 million contract for the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double tracking project in a consortium with Japan's Tomen.*

In June this year, CMC and its French partner Colas Rail won a RM674 million contract for electro-mechanical (E&M) system for the Kelana Jaya light rail transit (LRT) extension line.

The pact has also bid for E&M works for the Ampang LRT extensi-on line. The government is expected to award the contract in early 2012. There are eight bidders for the job.

Abdul Rahman said CMC is also eyeing several contracts for the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double-tracking project and is in the midst of finding a foreign partner to bid for several packages. 

On the E&M contract for the Kelana Jaya line, Abdul Rahman said CMC-Colas expects to start construction by the middle of next year and complete it in 2014.

*"We will invest in fresh talent as we need some 150 professionals for the job. We are hiring from Malaysia, France, Australia and the UK," he said. By Sharen Kaur*


----------



## PedroSox23

Hi, 
Last month I went to Kelantan and visit my father in law kampung in Tumpat. He show me the Tumpat Train station which the main transport to KL he used last 20 years ago.

Then I notice that there are two set of train which I never seen before at the train depot. I asked one of the KTM officer and they said the train were arrived from Japan. They were undergoing refurbish by the KTM maintenance there. 

Later on I found one web regarding of that train.
http://www.japanprobe.com/2010/12/04/old-japanese-trains-find-new-life-in-other-countries/

Hopefully the KTMB can provide some information.
Cheers


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> ETS @ iPoh Station by shanim, on Flickr


*KTMB plans to invest RM1bil in 20 more electric coaches*
By SHARIDAN M. ALI Monday December 19, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/12/19/business/10120354&sec=business



> ‘Electric trains have lower operational cost and faster turnaround time, the usage of the ETS should be able to generate some profits.’


KUALA LUMPUR: KTM Bhd (KTMB) plans to acquire 20 sets of electric coaches at an estimated cost of RM1bil to support its electric train services (ETS) connecting Padang Besar and Johor Baru.

President Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the move would change intercity travelling in the country as well as turn around the loss-making national railway company.

Since the introduction of the ETS about 1 years ago, KTMB has been able to provide premium standard of commuting that was reliable, comfortable and fast.

“The Government has allowed KTMB to charge a higher fare for the ETS service. I think the people are willing to pay more as long as the service is good and the ETS has received overwhelming response from the public,” he told StarBiz.

Currently, the ETS only operates the Ipoh-Kuala Lumpur-Seremban route.

Once the entire double track project is completed in 2016, KTMB would be to offer more destinations.

Aminuddin said intercity travel between Kuala Lumpur and Butterworth could be shortened to 3 hours from the current six to seven hours, once the ETS is ready for that route.

“I think it is reasonable to have fully-electrified train services from Padang Besar to Johor Baru and the Government is supportive of this. The Government has agreed, in principle, for the purchase of additional electric coaches.

“Electric trains have lower operational cost and faster turnaround time, the usage of the ETS should be able generate some profits.

“We will convert the intercity services to ETS in stages. Now we are still using diesel-powered locomotives,” he said.

“We have been able to generate RM24mil in revenue using the ETS compared with the shuttle service which only generated RM8mil a year. We have plans to increase the frequency of the ETS which may generate RM20mil more in revenue. The ETS is currently operating on only five sets of electric coaches,” he said.

On rail cargo services, Aminuddin said the demand had always been there, but KTMB faced some constraint on capacity due to the construction of the double-tracking projects.

“Once the double-tracking is completed, the demand for rail cargo services would also go up as there is a lot of advantages comapred with road haulage.

“It would reduce road congestions, accidents and lower the Government's diesel subsidy. I hope the Government would support this move via incentives to encourage the use of rail cargo transportation,” he said.

*The Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh and Kuala Lumpur-Seremban electric double-tracking projects have been completed while the Seremban-Gemas and Ipoh-Padang Besar are 80% and 70% completed respectively.*

*The Seremban-Gemas stretch is expected to be finished next year while the Ipoh-Padang Besar stretch by the end of 2013.*

On other measures to turn the company around, Aminuddin said KTMB should operate like an aviation company where the assets were not purchase but leased out and the airport was managed by another company.

“If the maintenance of our tracks is managed by another entity, KTMB could fully focus on operational excellence and efficiency. It could also be an avenue to create extra income for the Government if the tracks are used by a second or third operator,” he said.

Aminuddin was the long process of acquiring spare parts was also affecting KTMB operational efficiency and revenue

“If a train breaks down you will need the spare parts by tomorrow, but because of the purchasing bureaucracy it would take three months before we get the parts. KTMB will lose three months of revenue. Each locomotive on average can generate about RM100,000 per day,” he said.

Aminuddin said KTMB's fares (besides the ETS) have not been revised for the last 10 years.

“We also cannot push for an increase the fares unless the services are improved. If we increased them now, it would create a public outcry,” he said. KTMB is undergoing a two-year corporate restructuring programme.

“We have recommended the names of the consultants to the Government and we are now waiting for approval,” he said.

The cost-saving measures as well as the restructure of KTMB loan would also include the restructure plan.

“Our loan currently stands at about RM1bil,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

Cornfield, oil palms, rubber trees by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KTM Intercity Train - KTM ETS








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lam_wenjie/6594593375/


----------



## nazrey

>


*Gemas-JB rail job winner to emerge in March*
Sharen KaurPublished: 2012/01/04
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...120103232153/Article/index_html#ixzz1iU6QR6mk

The winner for the contract to build the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double-track railway line will only be known in March, government sources said.

Three Chinese companies were earlier shortlisted for the RM8 billion project known as the Gemas-Johor Baru Electrified Double Tracking Project (EDTP).

They are China Railway Engineering Co (CREC), China Railway Construction Co (CRCC) and China Communication Construction Co (CCCC). The three are subsidiaries of China’s Ministry of Railway.

The Ministry of Transport said recently the rail link was still in the design process and its minister, Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said he was not aware of any contract being awarded yet despite unconfirmed news saying the government has decided winner of the tender.

The Gemas-Johor Baru project includes the building of 197km of parallel railway tracks, stations, depots, halts, yards and bridges and covers systems such as electrification, signalling and communications.

The rail project would be the final link in the EDTP with the other links being the Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas railway line.

Beijing-based CREC was given a letter of intent (LOI) for the southern sector by the Malaysian government on a G-to-G deal in 2004, in exchange of palm oil and offshore financing by the Chinese government.

India’s Indian Railway (Ircon) was given the LOI for the northern sector from Ipoh to Padang Besar.

However, because of the economic crisis in 2007, the Malaysian government withdrew both the LOIs.

The government later awarded the Ipoh to Padang Besar contract to Gamuda-MMC JV at RM12.45 billion through a direct negotiation basis.

In 2008, Ircon was given the southern sector from Seremban to Gemas for RM3.45 billion.

During several recent visits by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak to China, he had declared that the sector between Gemas and Johor Baru will be given to a Chinese company.

As Malaysia was no longer entitled to Chinese government soft loan financing, the Malaysian government decided to award the contract based on restricted closed invited tender.

According to a source, CREC, CRCC and CCCC were recommended to be given approval to participate in the invited tender, which is expected to be called in this month.

It was also suggested that based on bilateral relations with China, one of the Chinese companies will be selected for direct negotiation based on its local company participation. 

"CREC would be the favourite to win as it is the initial party appointed by China and has spent some RM10 million during 2004 before the project was cancelled. 

"The key local company involved will be the main selection criterion by the government," the source said.



> http://www.ktmb.com.my/index.php?op...t-gemas-johor-bahru&catid=37:project-progress


----------



## nazrey

*Gemas-JB rail project: Malaysian govt in final talks with firm*
By Balan Moses Published: 2012/01/06
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/5CHAIXI/Article/index_html

The Malaysian government is in the final stages of discussions with a Chinese company that is going to be awarded the RM8 billion Gemas-Johor Baru Electrified Double Tracking Project (EDTP). 

Chinese ambassador to Malaysia, Chai Xi, said he had "personally heard" that this was the latest development on the matter.

"The Chinese side (Chinese government) has not yet been informed of the choice of company that will undertake the project," he said when commenting on whether a decision had been made in the choice of company to undertake the mega project.

"The embassy here has also not received any news saying that the Malaysian government has made a decision on which company will be awarded the project."

The two front-runners are the China Railway Engineering Co (CREC) and the China Railway Construction Co (CRCC), both having proven track records in the field in China.

A third company - China Communication Construction Co (CCCC) had also been shortlisted for the project while a fourth company, China Road and Bridges Corp (CRBC), was reported to be in the running for the job.

Business Times had reported on Wednesday that the winner for the project will be known in March and that CREC was the favourite to land the contract. 

Chai said both companies were eminently qualified to undertake the project as they had the experience after carrying out many large railway projects in China.

"It is high time that Chinese companies come to Malaysia to carry out major infrastructure projects, given their strength in the field,' he said, adding that the Chinese government had impressed on the Malaysian government the need to keep in mind the track record of the company that would be given the project.

"We have told the Malaysian side that they should keep in mind the qualifications and reputation of the company concerned when making the final decision in the matter." 

Chai said a working group was set up after Chinese prime minister Wen Jiabao's visit here in April last year to look into identifying major infrastructural projects in Malaysia to be carried out by Chinese companies.

"During Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak's visit to Nanning, China, last October, prime minister Wen said that China would, if necessary, support the funding of infrastructure projects in Malaysia including the construction of roads and railway lines."

He said this indicated the keen interest that China and companies there had in undertaking projects in Malaysia which they saw as a viable place to do business.

The project which includes the building of 197km of parallel railway tracks, stations, depots, halts, yards and bridges also covers systems such as electrification, signalling and communications.


----------



## nazrey

*KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Seremban-Gemas*


>












*Rambau Station*











TWK90 said:


> *Rembau*





> https://th.foursquare.com/v/stesen-keretapi-rembau/4bffba6537850f47120e973f


----------



## sc4

Newly-refurbished Blue coaches for KTM Intercity services:


nazrey said:


> Source: http://ktmintercity.com.my/default.asp?id=49&mnu=6


----------



## sc4

KTM Blue Coaches Tiger Train launching



one-K said:


> Malayan Tiger Train -_keretapi jepun_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train launching @Wakaf Bharu


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN RAILWAY PROJECTS:
KLANG VALLEY MRT1*









http://kvmrt.com.my/

*LRT EXTENSION*









http://www.lrtextension.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=186&Itemid=127&lang=en

*KTM EDT PROJECT*


----------



## nazrey

*The Govt should consider a PDP for the Gemas-JB double track job*
Raison D'etre - Risen Jayaseelan Tuesday February 21, 2012
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/2/21/business/10775011&sec=business

NOT only has the award of the Electrified Double Tracking Project (EDTP) for the Gemas to Johor Baru link been delayed, it has unintentionally drawn controversy.

One recent foreign press report alluded that there has been a bit of chopping and changing by the authorities here on which party is to be awarded the main job for building the double track.

True or not, the fact remains that the 200km or so double-tracking project from Gemas to Johor Baru, costing about RM8bil, is the only portion of the North-South double-track railway project that is still unawarded.

To recall, it has already been agreed on a government-to-government basis that the main contractor for the project will be one of three shortlisted Chinese companies. These are namely, China Railyway Engineering Co, China Railway Construction Co and China Communication Construction Co. All three are subsidiaries of China's Ministry of Railway

Not taking anything away from that agreement, perhaps the Malaysian government ought to consider having a strong local party to become the project delivery partner (PDP) for the Gemas-Johor Baru double track project.

Here's why: Firstly, the role of the PDP has its clear advantages, although admittedly, many including this writer have been critics of it.

But you can't take away the merits of the PDP, which has become clearer over time, especially in light of its first major application in Malaysia the Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit (KVMRT) project.

The most significant aspect of the PDP is that the party playing that role assumes the risks of delays and cost overruns. The PDP is not the main contractor and so having the PDP in the Gemas-JB double track can still fulfill the government-to-government agreement of having a Chinese party as the main contractor.

For its role of assuming the project and financial risk, the PDP is to be paid a fee for this. But that fee would certainly be worth it (from the standpoint of the project owner) as the presence of the PDP reduces the ugly prospects of cost overruns and delays.

Far too often, in past government-initiated infrastructure projects in Malaysia, delays and cost overruns had become the norm.

An often, the Government had to dig deep into its coffers to bail out such projects.

So what the presence of the PDP brings to the table is that the Government is shielded from the financial risks of these projects.

Secondly, the PDP would remove much of the jockeying and bad press in relation to the Gemas-JB double track project.

The appointed PDP would largely determine who the main contractedparty should be because it is in the PDP's interest that the project gets delivered on time and within budget. Hence the most attractive party would be picked as the main contractor and so on.

This way, no one can fault the Government for say, siding one Chinese company over another. And the Government itself is removed from the entire process of having to make this selection.

What the Government has to do though is to pick the right PDP partner for the project.

It has to be one with the right expertise and track record in this area plus the balance sheet strength to assume the risks it would take on as the PDP.

By having a local party as the PDP, it is assumed that there would be less problems in areas such as integration with existing systems.

*Also (and drawing a leaf from the KVMRT again) the Gemas-JB EDTP project should include the presence of the independent checking engineers (ICE) and value management consultants (VMC) to act as checks and balances.*

The ICE monitors the progress of the project and its input is needed before contractors are paid. It is also tasked with safety aspects of the project.

The VMC is an independent party that would scrutinise the project plans and ensure that the optimum value is derived.

No doubt all these consultants, including the PDP would be paid a fee for their work.

But that's a fee that would surely be worth every sen if the PDP and the other consultants, can clear up the problems of the Gemas-JB double track and get this project going at last.

News editor Risen Jayaseelan still hopes that once the double track is fully in place, 
it will be used at its optimum level before any decision is made on the other mega 
infrastructure project, the high speed rail link.



> http://www.ktmb.com.my/index.php?op...t-gemas-johor-bahru&catid=37:project-progress


----------



## nazrey

EDT Penang Section








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/6773966836/



nazrey said:


> *Electrified Double Track Project between Ipoh - Padang Besar (329km) *
> A unique RM100mil movable swing bridge over the Prai River in Butterworth.


----------



## nazrey

*SPAD takes lead to draft railway standards*
23 February 2012 | last updated at 04:09pm
http://www.nst.com.my/latest/spad-takes-lead-to-draft-railway-standards-1.50883#ixzz1nBv1Ofdc

KUALA LUMPUR: The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) has taken the lead to draft the railway standards guideline in Malaysia covering many components and in the process standardizing safety standards for the railway industry.

Its Chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said these components are rolling stock, signalling, traction power system, and communications. 

He said setting the standards for such an important industry was part of the benchmarking process which is very important as Malaysia aspires to become a developed nation. 

"Our nation requires the expertise of qualified and experienced rail operators, manufacturers, suppliers and local agents, all of which are critical components that binds together to create the backbone of a successful railway system.

"I believe that we have the rail experts with us today to ensure that appropriate standards are applied in further improving the efficiency of Malaysia's rail network," he said when opening a Seminar on International Railway Standards here, today. 

Also present were the President of KTMB Dr Aminuddin Adnan and Director of Railway International Standards Center of Japan, Hiroshi Tanaka. 

He said the International Standardization would allow for greater collaboration and engagement between various parties where the contractors, service providers, operators, government and regulators look at the standards, so that they can learn from the knowledge and experience of each other. 

Meanwhile, Tanaka in his speech said the international standards are important not only for the purpose of development but also for further enhancing and improving services for the travellers as well as for exchange of ideas to collaborate new technology advancement in the industry. 

"By international standards, items from around the world can be used in one's home country. On the other hand, items from one's home country can be put into marketplaces around the world," he said. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Seremban-Gemas*










*Tampin Station*












TWK90 said:


> *Tampin*


----------



## nazrey

*KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Ipoh-Padang Besar*
Alor Setar station





















emjay said:


>


----------



## stingstingsting

Any idea if the Batu Caves extension might be the start of a further extension to Mentakab and (by extension again) to Kuantan? It seems likely on the map and sounds like a good idea but somehow I don't think that was the plan for extending to Batu Caves.


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN KTM ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK (EDT)*
as of March 2012


> CURRENT LENGHT
> TOTAL: 292.5km
> - Ipoh-Rawang - 179 km
> - Rawang-Seremban - 105km
> - Seremban-Sungai Gadut - 8.5 km
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
> TOTAL: 415.8km
> - Sungai Gadut-Gemas - 86.8km
> - Ipoh-Padang Besar - 329km
> 
> COMING SOON
> - Gemas-Johor Bahru - 197km


KTM ELECTRIC TRAIN SERVICE (KTM ETS)









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamandanu/5430364121/]
The Twin Brother :d by Toraja Bali ~ only hope, on Flickr







[/url]
ETS @ iPoh Station by shanim, on Flickr

ETS @ KL Sentral station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr









Tanjong Malim KTMB Station by lekir, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5430006370/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4441461911/









DSC6981 by huzaifayamin, on Flickr








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3521/3874002602_a48b1ee60d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3519/3873215221_cd1f6b073d.jpg

Cornfield, oil palms, rubber trees by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## FazilLanka

It will be a great rail transportation in Malaysia.


----------



## TWK90

*A preview of the new six carriage long KTM Komuter train from China (by me)*

*Location : KL Sentral - Kajang*

Boarding the train










This is the face of the new train










Cockpit



















Dynamic route map, based on GPS










Space for wheelchair-bound passengers and power plugs for laptops









Train driver










Destination sign on the side of the train










Seating



























Top speed










The train is built in China, by CSR Zhuzhou. The electrical components and train management system supplied by Siemens. It will serve as commuter trains around Greater Kuala Lumpur area (Klang Valley).


----------



## TsLeng

Nice pics of the SCS. Hope they get into service fully soon and stay reliable!


----------



## TWK90

TsLeng said:


> Nice pics of the SCS. Hope they get into service fully soon and stay reliable!


It went into revenue service yesterday (8/3). Four sets entered revenue service. 16 sets are now in Malaysia. 22 sets to be delivered in stages.


----------



## TWK90

*May 2013 update of Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double tracking project*










*Source* : http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress.html

*Padang Besar depot, Perlis*










*Arau station, Perlis*










*Alor Setar station, Kedah*










*Sungai Petani station, Kedah*



















*Laying concrete sleepers*










*Ballast works*










*Tasek Gelugor station, Penang*










*Trackwork completion*










*Bukit Mertajam depot, Penang*










*Butterworth station, Penang*










*Bukit Tengah station, Penang*










*Prai swing bridge, Penang*










*Bukit Merah marine viaduct, Perak*










*Taiping station, Perak*










*Bukit Berapit tunnel, Perak*










*Trackwork between Ipoh and Tasek*










*Tasek station, Perak*


----------



## nazrey

*EDT: Alor Setar Station*
Kedah



















guy4versa said:


> Stesen Keretapi Alor Setar


----------



## nazrey

*Electrified Double Track Between Seremban-Gemas*
http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/


----------



## bagus70

^^ Thanks for appreciating my blog


----------



## nazrey

>


*Ipoh-Padang Besar Electrified Double Track Project (329 km)*









http://www.gamuda.com.my/i/gamuda-edtp5.jpg

*FACT FIND:*
- Rail is much safer compared to other modes of transportation, and can save the country millions annually in road accident costs.
- The Electrified Double Track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar requires 1,500,000 tonnes of cement costing RM400 million.
- The requirement of steel bars exceed 400,000 tonnes at the estimated value of RM1 billion.
- Freight is currently Keretapi Tanah Melayu’s biggest money earner with the northern section contributing over 70% of the revenue.
- Over RM2 million pieces of precast costing RM800 million is required for the Ipoh to Padang Besar Electrified Double Track project.
- Over 1,200 trailers and tipper trucks will be needed to transport these materials to work sites.
- Once complete, the project will multiply the existing capacity of the current railway network.
- A total of 12 quarries near the project will be expanded/upgraded to supply over 20 million tonnes of aggregates.
- The Berapit tunnel will be the longest railway twin single-track tunnels in South East Asia with a distance of 3.3km in length and hosts the world’s largest pipe arch









http://destiniey.blogspot.com/2010/11/terowong-di-bawah-sungai.html


----------



## stingstingsting

^^

Just a thought. I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but why the need for twin tunnels when a single tunnel could fit 2 tracks? Just enlarging one of those tunnels would seem to allow for space for another track. I note that the maximum speed of rolling stock on the line is 160km/h.

Seems to me like a lot more money that would be required this way, for a relatively short distance of tunnel. Or am I wrong?


----------



## bagus70

stingstingsting said:


> ^^
> 
> Just a thought. I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but why the need for twin tunnels when a single tunnel could fit 2 tracks? Just enlarging one of those tunnels would seem to allow for space for another track. I note that the maximum speed of rolling stock on the line is 160km/h.
> 
> Seems to me like a lot more money that would be required this way, for a relatively short distance of tunnel. Or am I wrong?


The wind blast from high speed running could create a sudden pressure surge when entering narrow tunnel. And this could led to uncomfortable experience for passengers.


----------



## MarcVD

stingstingsting said:


> ^^
> 
> Just a thought. I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but why the need for twin tunnels when a single tunnel could fit 2 tracks?
> Just enlarging one of those tunnels would seem to allow for space for another track. I note that the maximum speed of rolling stock on the line is 160km/h.
> 
> Seems to me like a lot more money that would be required this way, for a relatively short distance of tunnel. Or am I wrong?


There are many reasons :

1) Any nasty event (derailment, fire, water breakthrough, etc) will affect only
one track, the other will remain available ;

2) derailment on one track will never cause a collision with a train coming
on the other track ; and if designed for that, trains can be 'guided' by high-
level sidewalks on both sides of the track, thus maintaining them almost 
straight in case of derailment (like in the channel tunnel) ;

3) works can be done on one track without affecting the other one, which will
remain available at nominal speed ;

4) No adverse effect of air pressure when trains meet at high speed ;

5) (not done here but anyway) You can start boring for one track only and
then bore for the second track as traffic builds up ;

6) If foreseen in the design, you can use the other bore as safe escape way
and as way to access the site in case of disaster inside ;

7) at building stage, it is not necessary that much more pricey... the tunnel
section needed to accomodate the pressure effects when train meet on a
double track is enormous, specially at high speeds. Building two bores for
a single track each will result in a smaller total section, thus less earth to
excavate ;

8) and then, a bit outdated, but... it's much more resilient to military (or
terrorist) attacks than a two-tracks bore. Look at the trans-siberian railway,
all bridges are independent (separate bridge for each track) for the very same
reason. Stalin wanted it that way...

Twin tunnels are much more in favor than dual track ones nowadays.


----------



## XAN_

Transiberian was build long before Stalin.


----------



## TWK90

*Progress of Seremban EMU depot construction (17/7/2013)*

This is the construction of new electric train depot for KTM, primarily for suburban trains. It is built on 16 hectare land, capable of storing 19 trains and handling maintenance of 6 trains at a time. Its layout is modeled after the Northampton electric train depot in the UK.


----------



## MarcVD

XAN_ said:


> Transiberian was build long before Stalin.


Sure. But it's under Stalin that the second track was added.


----------



## bagus70

I was thinking that if Trans-Asian railway materialize, it will allow Malaysian Railway to be a part of global railway network (of some sort).

Even Indonesia is strongly considering to built Malacca strait bridge that will feature railway connection too, allowing trans-national service between the two countries.

The gauge will be standard gauge, to sort out the difference between Malaysian's meter gauge, and Indonesia's cape gauge.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Electrified Double Track (EDT) project
Berapit Tunnel, Perak*
http://ctliyana86.blogspot.com/2013/01/sayang-anak-tinggalkantapi-rindu-woooo.html


----------



## SDBryan

From ZKeretapi.Blogspot.com:

Setelah sekian lama memberikan khidmatnya kepada penduduk setempat, akhirnya Stesen keretapi Bukit Merah ditutup secara rasminya mulai 30 Julai 2013 yang lalu.

Stesen ini merupakan stesen kedua yang ditutup sepanjang laluan antara Stesen Bagan Serai dan Taiping setelah Stesen Pondok Tanjung ditutup beberapa bulan yang lepas. Ini kerana jajaran landasan yang baru bagi Projek Landasan Berkembar Elektrifikasi Ipoh - Padang Besar tidak lagi melalui kedua - dua tempat tersebut.

Semasa beroperasi stesen yang terletak di KM 66.7 atau di TT 40/17 ini, merupakan sebuah stesen 'fully interlocked' dilengkapi dengan 16 'lever ground frame'. Terdapat satu landasan gegelung dan satu landasan sisian perkhidmatan yang selalu digunakan oleh tren balas atau keretarel dari Merinyu Urusan Jalan. Stesen ini cuma mempunyai sebuah platform yang berkedudukan di sebelah kiri arah landasan turun.

Walaupun stesen ini sebelum penutupannya hanyalah sebuah stesen operasi bagi tujuan perselisihan tren, tetapi ianya pernah digunakan untuk Tren Ekspres Langkawi bagi mengambil dan menurunkan penumpang yang ingin berkunjung ke Bukit Merah Laketown Resort. Pada suatu ketika dahulu, tren-tren mel siang dan malam yang banyak berhenti di stesen ini.

Setelah siapnya jajaran landasan yang baru, semua tren tidak lagi melalui laluan asal yang berliku.

Harapnya agar stesen ini akan terus dikekalkan dan dijaga sebagai sebuah warisan bagi membuktikan bahawa pernah wujud sebuah stesen keretapi di Bukit Merah.

Aku paparkan di sini sebahagian daripada kenangan yang aku kumpul dari berbagai sumber sebagai perkongsian pada kali ini.


----------



## nazrey

*IPOH STATION*

Ipoh Railway Station by Dmasty, on Flickr

BUILDING by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr

STATION by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr

RIGHT by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr

POKOK IPOH by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr

Train Station IPoh by hams37, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

ETS @ KTM BATU GAJAH by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Alor Setar, Kedah
https://www.facebook.com/MioInspiration


----------



## TWK90

*Ministry of Transport has ordered 10 new six-car electric train sets for intercity journeys from CSR Zhuzhou*

*News from Zhuzhou, China*

http://www.zhuzhouwang.com/portal/xw/zzxw/...15541836819.htm



> * 株洲网讯（记者 王罗群 通讯员 梁超）“子弹头”车型、4G网络全覆盖、更高速的米轨动车组……一款更加“绿色”“智能”的新型城际动车组，将成为旅游圣地——马来西亚一道新的靓丽风景线。
> 
> * * 9月18日，记者从南车株洲电力机车有限公司获悉，该公司再次与马来西亚交通部签订了10列60辆新型城际动车组增购项目订单。根据合同，首列列车将在24个月后交付，33个月后实现全部交付。
> 
> * * 这是继2010年38列228辆城际动车组项目后，南车株机再次将全新改造的“升级版”城际动车组输入马来西亚交通市场。
> 
> * * 据南车株机动车组技术专家周安德介绍，马来西亚城际铁路为米轨制式。针对该城际铁路距离长、站间距相对大、时速更高等要求，设计专家从车辆安全、环保、人性化设计等方面做了全面提升，这将是一款更加舒适高档的新型城际动车组。运行时速140至160公里，堪称米轨上的“高铁”。
> 
> * * 作为“推动全球轨道交通发展的中国力量”，截至目前，南车株机进入马来西亚、土耳其、乌兹别克斯坦、哈萨克斯坦、新加坡、印度、中国香港等十余个国家和地区轨道交通装备市场。2012年，该公司出口额超过5亿美元，新增海外订单超过10亿美元，均居中国同行业首位。


*Key points*

- The Ministry of Transport of Malaysia has ordered new electric trains for ETS train services from CSR Zhuzhou

- The order size is 10 sets, each set consists of 6 carriages

- It is a metre gauge train, with speed between 140 km/h and 160 km/h, with such speed, it is considered as 'high speed' on 1000 mm gauge track

- It has outward appearance resembling bullet train

- It is equipped with 4G internet facility

- Under this contract, first train will arrive in 24 months, with the conclusion of the delivery of all 10 sets after 33 months since the delivery of first set

*Signing ceremony*

*Ministry of Transport facebook*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ministry-of-...178566888854999



> Signing Ceremony 10 Sets 6Cars Electric Train Set (ETS) Between Goverment Of Malaysia and CSR ZELC di Bilik Mesyuarat Aras 7 bersama KSU dan CSR ZECL Chairman & President pada 13/9/2013


----------



## JonBlack95

Looks like a bullet train :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

nice :cheers:


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

Very aerodynamic.


----------



## stingstingsting

TWK90 said:


> *Ministry of Transport has ordered 10 new six-car electric train sets for intercity journeys from CSR Zhuzhou*
> 
> *News from Zhuzhou, China*
> 
> http://www.zhuzhouwang.com/portal/xw/zzxw/...15541836819.htm


Somehow I doubt that that's a mock-up of one of those new trains to come...


----------



## ddes

stingstingsting said:


> Somehow I doubt that that's a mock-up of one of those new trains to come...


I think the actual train is in the background


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> *Ministry of Transport has ordered 10 new six-car electric train sets for intercity journeys from CSR Zhuzhou*


*China sells 10 bullet trains to Malaysia*
Updated: Saturday September 21, 2013 MYT 2:49:47 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2013/09/21/China-sells-10-bullet-trains-to-Malaysia.aspx

CHANGSHA: China's CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive has sold 10 inter-city bullet trains to Malaysia, the company announced Saturday.

*The trains, with 4G network coverage and eco-friendly equipment, will be used on a 900-km railway in Malaysia, China's Xinhua news agency quoted the train manufacturer as saying.*

The trains will run at an average speed between 140 to 160km per hour.

The first train is scheduled to be delivered in two years, and the rest nine months later, according to the agreement.

CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive sold 38 bullet trains to Malaysia in 2010, which was the first export of Made-in-China bullet trains.- Bernama


----------



## stingstingsting

ddes said:


> I think the actual train is in the background


EXACTLY! :banana:


----------



## ahehe_96

oh no why CHINA?


----------



## Sopomon

Hah, "Here's a model of exactly what you're not buying"

Excellent.


----------



## 3737

The model looks like a CRH380A. Would love to see a normal gauge highspeed train running on metergauge :lol:


----------



## bagus70

3737 said:


> Would love to see a normal gauge highspeed train running on metergauge :lol:


That would severely curtailing its performance. Not to mention reducing its top speed by half.


----------



## bagus70

I wonder when will the project materialize?


----------



## sc4

Posting error...


----------



## sc4

TWK90 said:


>


The actual render for the train is actually in the poster in the background, I think that's closer to what we are getting


----------



## dan72

How much did they cost? Per set?


----------



## stingstingsting

http://english.jschina.com.cn/TodayJiangsu/201305/t1198364.shtml

I suspect they will be based on the CRH 6 trains. Why? I don't really have an idea. Except that black window stripe that is quite similar. Obviously this makes no sense... lol


----------



## nazrey

CRH6 EMU (good for Malaysian metre gauge!!)
http://www.railvolution.net/railvolution/hors-doeuvres.php?tag=crh6









http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/88f89f49jw1dy3v5t9vv4j.jpg

















http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploads/pics/tn_cn-csrsifang-crh6f-emu.jpg








http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/picture/88f89f49jw1dzcstmk9arj.jpg








http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2012-11/30/124030899_71n.jpg








http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/88f89f49jw1dzruo3org0j.jpg








http://pic.hongdou.gxnews.com.cn/picbbs/big/2013/0107/633041_0ba8c490b663d335c9a19f924e76a712.jpg


----------



## SgWay

dan72 said:


> How much did they cost? Per set?


If I am not mistaken $8 million per carriage, so 40 million bucks per train. Same price as the 5 Marubeni trains bought for $200 million.


----------



## SgWay

bagus70 said:


> I wonder when will the project materialize?


Should arrive by August 2015. The CSR Class 92 and Marubeni intercity trains also took two years to deliver. CSR was punctual is delivering . They have delivered 38 six carriage trains on time two years ago, another 10 should be OK.

Please note, CSR has opened an assembly plant in Malaysia, hence CSR has an advantage as they are investing in Malaysia. Plus, the deal with the 38 trains has proven their reliability. So far no complains on the trains in terms of break downs, smooth as any Made in China Iphone .:lol:


----------



## TheAmir259

Are those 10 Sets of Class 93 gonna be built here or on China?


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT: Perlis *
Bukit Ketri Station

























http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress_2013_05_padang.html

Arau Royal Town Station
















http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress_2013_05_padang.html
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html

Padang Besar Station

Thailand-Malaysia border by fmt871, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT: Kedah *
Alor Setar Station









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100569663#post100569663
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013/03/trip-padang-besar-ke-bukit-mertajam.html










Sungai Petani Station









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97725897#post97725897
















http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress_2013_05_alor.html

Gurun Station

























http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013/03/trip-padang-besar-ke-bukit-mertajam.html


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT: Penang (mainland peninsular Malaysia)*
Penang Swing Bridge
The Prai Swing Bridge forms one of the more unique structures along the Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP) Ipoh – Padang Besar. It is designed to allow unrestricted movement of ships and other marine vessels along the Prai River.


















http://www.gamuda.com.my/mrt_railway_edtp.html

Areial view Penang Island and Butterworth by Thomas Won, on Flickr

Tasek Gelugor Station

















Bukit Mertajam Station

Stesen Keretapi Bukit Mertajam by zaharin8250, on Flickr

Butterworth & Bukit Tengah Station
















http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress.html

Bukit Tengah Station
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT: Perak*















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html

Kamunting Station

























http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html

The twin bore Berapit tunnel
This double track tunnel is 3300m long, which is the longest twin-bore tunnel in Southeast Asia, is situated between Taiping and Padang Rengas in Perak and is one of the distinctive landmarks along the Electrified Double Track Project (EDTP) Ipoh – Padang Besar route.
















http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress_2013_05_parit.html








http://www.gamuda.com.my/mrt_railway_edtp.html

Taiping Station
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_10_27_archive.html
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html

Padang Rengas Station









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101440025#post101440025
The 3.5km Bukit Merah viaduct, the longest marine rail-bridge in Southeast Asia. All Overhead Catenary System Masts that would carry the high tension cables to power the railway tracks of the EDTP Ipoh – Padang Besar have been installed along Bukit Merah Marine Viaduct in Perak.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6331997008/
















http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress_2013_05_parit.html









Padang Rengas Station
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_10_27_archive.html















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html

Kuala Kangsar Royal Town Station



































Tasek Station
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_10_27_archive.html















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_11_10_archive.html


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PROJECT: Negeri Sembilan*
Sungai Gadut Station









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99584856#post99584856
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_10_27_archive.html

Rembau Station
















http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013_10_27_archive.html

Gemas Station









http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/


----------



## nazrey

ALOR SETAR STATION, KEDAH



kenji88 said:


> by Kedah Nan Ranchak Ranchak


----------



## kunming tiger

Any news updates on the proposed HSR link to Singapore?


----------



## nazrey

kunming tiger said:


> Any news updates on the proposed HSR link to Singapore?


>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460975&page=13


----------



## XAN_

Greetings from Ukraine! I wonder how are Hundai Rotem Intercity trains doing? And when they were delivered? When the first comercial run was?


----------



## SgWay

XAN_ said:


> Greetings from Ukraine! I wonder how are Hundai Rotem Intercity trains doing? And when they were delivered? When the first comercial run was?


The first Class 91 or ETS train(what we call them) were received in January 2010 and all 5 sets were delivered by end 2010.
http://www.thestar.com.my/story.aspx/?file=/2010/1/22/nation/20100122110304&sec=nation

The Marubeni Hyndai trains are running fine with no problems. For us Malaysians its a huge leap in terms of comfort but the seating and interior are pretty basic by European and Japanese standards. Info below from Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Train_Service

The electric train service will be supplemented by 10 sets of CSR Zhuzou trains by end of next year. The electric train service facilitates travel from Kuala Lumpur to Penang(Butterowrth) and up to the Thai border at Padang Besar. The service will eventually be extended to Johor Bharu bordering Singapore.


----------



## XAN_

Thanks for input!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

http://www.gamuda.com.my/i/gamuda-edtp01.jpg


----------



## nazrey

EDT @ Gemas
http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....alaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-10-of-20-2/




















nazrey said:


> Gemas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....alaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-10-of-20-2/


----------



## jonasry

Apart from the very impressive construction going on at the main lines are the any progress in extending the Sabah railway to Kota Kinabalu?


----------



## nazrey

JB Sentral is the railway station in Johor Bahru, Johor








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77275934

IMG_4814 by L-W, on Flickr

IMG_4755 by L-W, on Flickr

IMG_4810 by L-W, on Flickr

IMG_4829 by L-W, on Flickr

IMG_4855 by L-W, on Flickr








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-9-of-20/








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-9-of-20/








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-9-of-20/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17984780








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-9-of-20/








http://masbagusadventure.wordpress....s-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-9-of-20/


----------



## nazrey

KTM Intercity - KTM ETS

2 ETS @ Ipoh station (1) by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr
Ipoh Station

Ipoh Rail Station by QuelPolisson, on Flickr

ETS @ KTM BATU GAJAH by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr

Tune Hotels - KTM Joint Promotion by Tune Hotels, on Flickr

Tune Hotels - KTM Joint Promotion by Tune Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*JKNS new railway station and HQ*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/orang9300/5494025264/in/photostream/


benz said:


> Updates of Riverson, KK Times Square and Aeropod by Property Hunter





>


----------



## DesAzhar

Is there any news from SPAD with regards to Commuter services from Pulau Sebang/Tampin


----------



## nazrey

The construction workers are conducting flash butt weilding on site to combine the rails together









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13838602515/in/set-72157643929323093

Tasek Gelugor Station 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14023038506/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14023040646/in/photostream/

Simpang Ampat Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046628754/in/photostream/

SG Petani Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046180585/in/photostream/

Parit Buntar Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046635524/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046635524/in/set-72157644429449903

Gurun Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14042997581/in/photostream/

Bukit Ketri Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14042994702/in/photostream/

Began Serai Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14043009881/in/photostream/

Arau Royal Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14066220923/in/photostream/

Anak Bukit Royal Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14066224963/in/photostream/

Kodiang Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14023075726/in/set-72157644429449903








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14066232503/in/set-72157644429449903

Alor Setar Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14066228733/in/set-72157644429449903

BKT Tengah Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14043005681/in/set-72157644429449903


----------



## nazrey

BKT Berapit Tunnel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046647754/in/set-72157644429449903

Control Center TR 4 (Taiping)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14023056606/in/photostream/

Prai Swing Bridge









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14066202513/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14046183785/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Kodiang Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134583934/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Kangsar Royal Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134327725/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14131362992/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## nazrey

Arau Royal Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14131037691/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14131038761/in/set-72157644157405808

Anak Bukit Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14131408112/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947686957/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947706099/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## nazrey

Parit Buntar Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134320595/in/set-72157644157405808

Sg. Petani Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947665110/in/set-72157644157405808

Bagan Serai Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947701469/in/set-72157644157405808

Simpang Ampat Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14111114446/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Bkt Mertajam Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134610524/in/set-72157644157405808



>


Simpang Ampat Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947659220/in/set-72157644157405808

Pdg Besar Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14130979011/in/set-72157644157405808

Sg. Siput Station 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134559554/in/set-72157644157405808

Parit Buntar Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947692148/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134572804/in/set-72157644157405808

Tasek Gelugor









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947666848/in/photostream/

Gurun Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154409603/in/set-72157644157405808

Bkt Tengah









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947711060/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## Stainless

nazrey said:


> Parit Buntar Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947692148/in/set-72157644157405808


I fail to see what this roundabout achieves.:nuts:


----------



## aquaticko

^^Probably to be a safe place to turn around, if the road leading up to the station is a no-outlet road.


----------



## nazrey

Taiping









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14130964301/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh Station, Ipoh, Perak*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hesome/9292357166








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11446025485








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hesome/9294103749








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mohdtaufikzakaria/10834525336


>


----------



## nazrey

JB Sentral, JB, Johor









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shafiqphotografik/8073425191








https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8045/8107958860_1d680f2743_b.jpg


----------



## SgWay

Some more pics from Malaysian forums by rgen and posted by TWK90.

Arau station in Perlis, one of the Northernmost railways stations of the Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified and double tracked project. After this station is the last station, Padang Besar before the Malaysia-Thai border.

The line is expected to open end of this year or early 2015 once the electrification works are completed. 



TWK90 said:


> *Arau railway station (photos by rgen)*


----------



## nazrey

@ Kamunting


anantha92 said:


> Lowyat Forum


----------



## SgWay

ERL extension to Seremban and Malacca proposed and under study by SPAD

-Expcted cost= RM8 billion
-KLIA-Seremban = 45km
-Seremban-Melaka=55km
-Total proposed extension=100km
-Cost of ticket to Melaka base on current RM/km on current KLS-KLIA fare= RM95

Seems railway development is the new 'highway' to move money around.

I am scetical of this development though as it is not part of the list in the RM160 billion railway development. Unless this extension will be part of the KL-Singapore HSR.



> RM8b COST: Express rail link service may be extended to Seremban, Malacca
> 
> THE government is looking at extending the express rail link (ERL) service from Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang to Malacca.
> 
> The RM8 billion project will comprise the purchase of new train sets, construction of a new alignment and installation of the communications and signalling system.
> 
> Government sources said yesterday there could be two to four stations, including a confirmed stop in Seremban.
> 
> Depending on the alignment, the KLIA-Seremban stretch could be about 45km, and another 45km to 55km from Seremban to Malacca, the sources said.
> 
> They said the go-ahead for the project would depend on a feasibility study to be undertaken by the Public Transport Commission (SPAD).
> 
> Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERLSB) operates the ERL services between KL Sentral in Brickfields and KLIA.
> 
> ERLSB is a joint-venture company between YTL Corp Bhd, Lembaga Tabung Haji and Trisilco Equity Sdn Bhd, with a 50, 40 and 10 per cent interest in the company, respectively.
> 
> The government awarded the company a 30-year concession in August 1997 to finance, build, maintain and control the operations.
> 
> The RM2.4 billion 57km-ERL line was financed through equity mergers (RM500 million), loans from Development and Infrastructure Bank of Malaysia (RM940 million) and import credit from four German financial institutions.
> 
> This means ERLSB spent about RM42 million per km, which includes buying the train sets and installing the communications and signalling system.
> 
> ERLSB took three years to build the line and achieved profits in 2003, after only a year of operations.
> 
> After its completion, YTL had proposed extending the high-speed rail line to Singapore for about RM8 billion.
> 
> The ERL trains run at a maximum commercial speed at 160kph, the fastest speed for rail travel in Malaysia.
> 
> ERLSB chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor said the proposed ERL extension to Malacca would help ease congestion on major highways in the Klang Valley.
> 
> "It is a good idea as it would help ease the burden of passengers travelling daily from Seremban and Malacca to Kuala Lumpur. Instead of building more roads, the government should channel the funds for railway development.
> 
> "With the ERL, travel time from Kuala Lumpur to Seremban should be about 50 minutes, and an additional 30 minutes to Malacca," she told Business Times.
> 
> Read more: ERL line extension plan - Today's Paper - New Straits Times http://www.nst.com.my/business/todayspaper/erl-line-extension-plan-1.605085#ixzz32rFoluni


----------



## nazrey

http://zkeretapi.blogspot.com/2013/10/perjalanan-butterworth-ke-ipoh-bahagian.html


----------



## nazrey

*‘EDTP project handover in Nov’*
9 JUNE 2014 @ 8:56 PM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/1036

THE Ipoh-Padang Besar electrified double-tracking project (EDTP), Malaysia’s largest and costliest railway project, is slated to be completed by November this year.

The project will then be handed over to the Ministry of Transport.

According to Gamuda Bhd’s website, the EDTP will provide tremendous economic multiplier effects in Perak, Kedah, Penang and Perlis.

The EDTP project was awarded to a joint-venture (JV) company comprising MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda on a design-and-build basis for RM12.48 billion in July 2008.

It involves the laying of two new 329km-long parallel tracks to replace the existing single track, including new stations, bridges, electrification of tracks and signalling systems.

The first section stretches from Ipoh to Butterworth for 171km. The second section stretches from Bu-kit Meritahan to Padang Besar for 158km.

Priority was given for the first section as it is a continuation of the Rawang-Ipoh line. This line shor-tens the distance between Kuala Lumpur and Butterworth to three hours from the current nine hours.

In December 2009, it was announced that the project completion date will be extended from January 2013 to December 2013 due to late approvals of the design, and delays in the handover of the land caused by the relocation process of 3,000 squatters.

MMC Gamuda JV, however, was unable to meet the December 2013 deadline and asked for an extension to hand over the project to the Transport Ministry by June this year.

Gamuda and MMC officials were not immediately available for comment.

A source close to Gamuda said the JV has completed most of the work and is planning for the handover.

“There are still some minor works needed to be done,” the source said last Friday.

The EDTP project is part of a master plan to improve the public transport system and ease road congestion in Malaysia.

Road transport constitutes almost 90 per cent of the transportation system, causing congestion on the expressway.

Rail transport constitutes only three per cent due to the low speed of electric trains, which makes journeys time-consuming.


----------



## D664

Looking at this thread reminds me how quickly Malaysia has changed.... 

2011
http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626145920507/

2010 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626261262313/

2007
http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626444224783/


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Rolling stock*
*Diesel locomotives*
1990 - YDM4
YDM4s on lease from Indian Railways, manufactured by Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi, India brought into Malaysia in the late 1990s.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/5535009229/in/set-72157626145920507

2002 - Class 25
Class 25 Diesel Electric mainline locomotives, model GT18LC-2 manufactured by General Motors in Windsor, Ontario, Canada. They came in two batches: 25101 - 25112 in 1990, and another five, 25201 - 25205 in 2002.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/interception7/3058961264

2003 - KTM Class 26
Class 26 Diesel Electric mainline locomotives, model Blue Tiger manufactured by Adtranz in Germany in association with GE. Brought in 2003 - 2004









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._26111_1.jpg/1024px-KTMB_class_26_26111_1.jpg

2005 - KTM Class 29 
Class 29 Diesel Electric mainline locomotives, manufactured by DLoco Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co. of Dalian, China. Brought in 2005 - 2006









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shankaronline/12271733134

*Electric multiple units (EMU)*
1994 - KTM Class 81
Class 81 EMUs (numbers EMU 01 - EMU 18) manufactured by Jenbacher Transport in Austria-Hungary (1994/1995)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Class_81_KTM_Komuter_train,_Kuala_Lumpur.jpg

1996 - KTM Class 82
Class 82 EMUs (numbers EMU 41 - EMU 62) manufactured by Union Carriage and Wagon in South Africa (1996/1997)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/billpenang/8171456170

1996 - KTM Class 83
Class 83 EMUs (numbers EMU 19 - EMU 40) manufactured by Hyundai (HPID) (1996/1997)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Class_83_KTM_Komuter_train,_Kuala_Lumpur.jpg

2009 - KTM Class 91
KTM Class 91 (numbers ETS 01 - ETS 05) 6-car electric train sets by Marubeni Corporation. The trains are manufactured by Mitsubishi Electric and Rotem. The first train was delivered on 10 December 2009 and was supposed to be operational in April 2010 but was delayed to operate on 12 August 2010 instead. It is used to service the Seremban-Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh sector (ETS Line).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a2/ETS_at_Ipoh.JPG/1024px-ETS_at_Ipoh.JPG

2012 - KTM Class 92
KTM Class 92 (numbers SCS 01 - SCS 38) 6-car EMU manufactured by CSR Zhuzhou for KTM Komuter (2012)

KL Central 01 by RobGeraghty, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> *Ministry of Transport has ordered 10 new six-car electric train sets for intercity journeys from CSR Zhuzhou*
> 
> *News from Zhuzhou, China*
> 
> http://www.zhuzhouwang.com/portal/xw/zzxw/...15541836819.htm
> 
> 
> *Key points*
> 
> - The Ministry of Transport of Malaysia has ordered new electric trains for ETS train services from CSR Zhuzhou
> 
> - The order size is 10 sets, each set consists of 6 carriages
> 
> - It is a metre gauge train, with speed between 140 km/h and 160 km/h, with such speed, it is considered as 'high speed' on 1000 mm gauge track
> 
> - It has outward appearance resembling bullet train
> 
> - It is equipped with 4G internet facility
> 
> - Under this contract, first train will arrive in 24 months, with the conclusion of the delivery of all 10 sets after 33 months since the delivery of first set
> 
> *Signing ceremony*
> 
> *Ministry of Transport facebook*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ministry-of-...178566888854999


KTM Class 93
10 KTM Class 93 6-car electric train sets that are ordered for the ETS Line (2015)



nazrey said:


> http://www.railwaygazette.com/uploads/pics/tn_cn-csrsifang-crh6f-emu.jpg


----------



## nazrey

KL KTM Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mike-turtle/13886191206


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian ETS*











TWK90 said:


> *Next ETS seen in China news*


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Class 93*










SOURCE








http://www.wtoutiao.com/a/320720.html


----------



## johan is

Stainless said:


> I fail to see what this roundabout achieves.:nuts:


for safe u turn


----------



## Azrain98




----------



## nazrey

New train 93 Class ETS


----------



## nazrey

Bkt Mertajam Bypass (Penang)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154425943/in/set-72157644157405808

Bkt Mertajam Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14131391962/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134610524/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## nazrey

Kamunting Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14111150436/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134590824/in/set-72157644157405808


----------



## stingstingsting

nazrey said:


> Bkt Mertajam Bypass (Penang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154425943/in/set-72157644157405808


Have there been any proposals for a cross-strait rail link to Penang Island? I'm hoping since the two road bridges have been built on the lower half and the middle, that a tunnel (immersed tube maybe) would be the best option.

Apologies if this has been touched on before.


----------



## TWK90

stingstingsting said:


> Have there been any proposals for a cross-strait rail link to Penang Island? I'm hoping since the two road bridges have been built on the lower half and the middle, that a tunnel (immersed tube maybe) would be the best option.
> 
> Apologies if this has been touched on before.


There had been no proposal for the KTM railway to be extended to the Penang island.

Separately, it is being envisioned for Penang island to get their own LRT/MRT system. This proposed line will not include cross-strait connection.


----------



## stingstingsting

Thank you.

Yes I am aware of this MRT/LRT proposal. However it seems to be quite a glaring missing link that could otherwise be filled easily. This is also considering that Penang Sentral is being built (and off Penang Island) and the second road bridge has been buiilt already. It would be useful for travelling from Penang Island directly to Kuala Lumpur on ETS, I guess probably in 3 hours?

Maybe I'm not really familiar with the demand but I'm sure it would be very useful.


----------



## SgWay

stingstingsting said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes I am aware of this MRT/LRT proposal. However it seems to be quite a glaring missing link that could otherwise be filled easily. This is also considering that Penang Sentral is being built (and off Penang Island) and the second road bridge has been buiilt already. It would be useful for travelling from Penang Island directly to Kuala Lumpur on ETS, I guess probably in 3 hours?
> 
> Maybe I'm not really familiar with the demand but I'm sure it would be very useful.


There has been mo masterplan for a rail link between Penang and the Prai mainlaind. Arguments say that the island population at 500-600k is too small for a cross strait rail link which would be very expensive. 

What Penang and the federal govt can do is enhance the ferry and bus service in the medium term. The addition of the second bridge would have improved traffic flow for the time being.

Travel between KL-Butterworth should take at most 5 hours on the electrified meter gauge. Could be less than 5 hohrs on a non stop service.


----------



## nazrey

Riding ETS Gold Train Kuala Lumpur - Ipoh





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcDzrBWQfsk


----------



## thienzieyung

*ETS Passing Kampar*

A photo of the ETS (KL Sentral -> Ipoh) while passing Kampar town in Perak. Speeds of this train can exceed 130 km/h at times.


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/neonjetpack/13480451495


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yaptzeemeng/5660401811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yaptzeemeng/5660971618


----------



## nazrey

*Budget 2015 to strike chord for transition into 11MP*
Posted on September 23, 2014, Tuesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2014/09/23/budget-2015-to-strike-chord-for-transition-into-11mp/

KUCHING: As 2015 marks the final budget allocation under 10th Malaysia Plan (10MP), economists believe next year will see an influx in allocation for development expenditure.

Based on a budgeted RM230 billion for development expenditure, Analysts at TA Securities Holdings Bhd (TA Research) said this suggests RM50 billion to spare for 2015 which will be the highest allocation since 2010.

TA Research says the coming budget will also see allocation for the remaining projects under 10MP before moving to 11MP, which will cover the final leg under the nation’s transformation into a high income economy.

*“The notable projects under this umbrella would include Bandar Malaysia, MRT Line 2 and 3 (GDV of RM25 billion each); Tun Razak Exchange (RM26 billion); Kwasa Land (RM50 billion); Southern Double Track (RM8 billion).*

“Beyond that, priority will be given to proposed development projects with high creativity index under 11MP.

“The creativity index is calculated based on the impact on the rakyat against the implementation cost, based on demand from state governments and ministries for the 11MP.”

As it is, TA Research understood that some RM13.9 billion had been applied for the implementation of more than 30 development projects under the 11MP.
Among the projects are construction of infrastructure for state and federal roads, coastal roads, a new state general hospital as well as affordable housing.

Prime Minister Datuk Sri Najib Tun Razak has reaffirmed the government’s commitment to shave its fiscal deficit from 3.5 per cent in 2014 towards a balanced budget by 2020.

On this point, TA Research estimated a budget deficit of minus three per cent for gross domestic product for Budget 2015, just a shade higher than 10MP’s target of 2.8 per cent but still in line with global standard.

“As we expect the Government to unveil a slightly softer GDP forecast of five per cent to 5.5 per cent in 2015, this will be achieved through fiscal reform measures.”


----------



## nazrey

Southern Double Track will be terminate here, JB Sentral









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8310/8073425191_7d0d0cebaa_b.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7996707464








https://www.flickr.com/photos/azman_aziz/8107958860


----------



## nazrey

>


*ETS ticket office*
KL Sentral









From TWK90

@ Ipoh









From TWK90

@ Kuala Lumpur railway station









http://transitmy.com/tag/klia-express/


----------



## nazrey

*RM1.5b needed for rail line rehab*
BY SHAREN KAURKUALA - 27 OCTOBER 2014 @ 11:57 PM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/46780

MALAYSIA requires about RM1.5 billion to rehabilitate the east coast single track railway line from Gemas in Negri Sembilan to Tumpat, Kelantan.

“This is an estimate to up-
grade around 500km of tracks, bridges and stations. The rehabilitation of the east coast line is important as the tracks are aging, and it would help Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) boost its revenue stream,” sources told Business Times.

They said that unless there is a major overhaul of the east coast line, the KTM Komuter service would continue to disappoint commuters.

*There are several parts along the Gemas-Tumpat stretch that are badly affected. These include railway bridges along Kuala Krai and Gua Musang in Kelantan, which face the problem of rotten wooden sleepers, as well as soil subsidence and erosion affecting the tracks along Kuala Lipis and Jerantut in Pahang.*

It was reported that 13 minor derailments have occurred on the railway line since 2012.

*During the tabling of the 2015 Budget, the government announced that it would spend RM150 million to upgrade the east coast line from Gemas to Mentakab, Jerantut to Sungai Yu and between Gua Musang and Tumpat.*

“The RM150 million is to kick- start the rehabilitation project. There will be more allocations on a yearly basis.

“However, for KTMB to be an efficient rail operator, the whole east coast line needs to be upgraded as soon as possible to avoid accidents and derailments,” said a source.

KTMB, the only rail operator
in Malaysia, controls 1,699km of railway network in Peninsu-
lar Malaysia, which consists of
the east coast line and west coast line.

Gemas is the rail junction between the east coast and west 
coast line that runs from Kuala Lumpur to Padang Besar on the Malaysia-Thailand border in Perlis.

The government is spending around RM16 billion to improve the west coast line from Seremban-Gemas and Ipoh-Padang Besar with the electrified double-tracking project.

For the east coast line, there are currently no plans to electrify or double-track that stretch.


----------



## nazrey

*Prai Swing Bridge, Penang*
http://www.waagner-biro.com/de/spar...zen/referenz/drehbruecke-ueber-den-prai-river


----------



## nazrey

*Summary feature*
- 4G / WIFI
- prayer room
- large rack for bigger luggage
- 160km/h top speed

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141130/42607115_0.shtml?_share=sina&tp=1417363200000


----------



## nazrey

EDT Padang Besar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947704938/in/set-72157644157405808


TWK90 said:


> *CSR Zhuzhou weibo page*
> http://weibo.com/csrzelc#_rnd1418005124267
> - China premier had inspected the train back in July, the train with bullet train shape, 160 km/h speed, with cafe, world's fastest metre gauge


----------



## nazrey

Source: http://wisata.kompasiana.com/jalan-...api-elektrik-termoden-di-malaysia-363076.html


----------



## bagus70

Any photo of the new Butterworth station? How does the new headhouse would have looked like?


----------



## nazrey

Butterworth Station (Penang)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154411013








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11623770426








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154412083








https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcjones/11388872725


----------



## nazrey

dexter.yyunus said:


> ETS commissioning and will be departing from West Port to Batu Gajah depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sent using Forum Fiend v1.3.1.*


Batu Gajah depot









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lekir/3324984126


----------



## detreinbek

*ETS*

piece by piece the ETS arrive..

Can`t wait for the next holiday in MY. We will travel by ETS then from KLIA to Sungai Petani. The house from my parents in law is only 500 meters from the railway station.


----------



## nazrey

The only depot for ETS trains @ Batu Gajah Depot, 









https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2388082/all








https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2388082/all


----------



## Tumpat_KL

Maybe this question was asked b4, but what the hell..
When I took a ride on KTM be it Komuter or Express Antara Bandar, why is the train wobbling or swaying in motion which I dont notice this happening on LRT or ERL. Is it due to the width of the rails or the ground supporting the rails is uneven? hno:hno::bash:


----------



## nazrey

NEW SEREMBAN STATION









http://www.pr1ma.my/uploads/property_image/serembansentral06.jpg


----------



## Tirebolu

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*KL-PADANG BESAR ETS (500+KM)*












TWK90 said:


> *CSR Zhuzhou weibo page*
> http://weibo.com/csrzelc#_rnd1418005124267
> - China premier had inspected the train back in July, the train with bullet train shape, 160 km/h speed, with cafe, world's fastest metre gauge





tansri said:


> Nice...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://suararum.blogspot.com/2014/12/kesinambungan-terima-kasih-kerajaan.html


----------



## deven123

Do you guys think a Pan Borneo railway line running across Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah will be feasible? It would certainly help with trade.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

I'd think it a better idea than a Pan Borneo expressway, simply because locals needn't rely as much on road transport.


----------



## TWK90

ScuderiaVincero said:


> I'd think it a better idea than a Pan Borneo expressway, simply because locals needn't rely as much on road transport.


On contrary, Pan Borneo Highway is more needed compared to Pan Borneo Railway at this stage since locals do depend on it and the fact is much of cargoes within Sabah and Sarawak are transported on roads.

I am not sure the case for Sarawak railway, but Sabah railway could be expanded further.


----------



## Nexis

Why haven't they upgraded to Standard Gauge?


----------



## TWK90

Nexis said:


> Why haven't they upgraded to Standard Gauge?


The reason is:

- There is significant freight traffic from Thailand which also uses metre gauge
- Significant cost on replacing rolling stocks just for regauging

The future of standard gauge in Malaysia for long distance traffic could be building separate standard gauge network as in Japan, Taiwan...


----------



## Nexis

Why was Standard gauge chosen for the KLIA Transit?


----------



## nazrey

KTM


akif90 said:


> *the new KTM train*


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Nexis said:


> Why was Standard gauge chosen for the KLIA Transit?


My guess is that ERL service is not under KTMB and does not shares the same route (nor the infrastructure and the rolling stocks) as KTMB. ERL line was built much later than KTMB lines (which they inherited from the colonial era) and naturally, they would, and did, opt for standard gauge.


----------



## wirajack

Nexis said:


> Why was Standard gauge chosen for the KLIA Transit?


As explained above, the cost of regauging Malayan Railway KTM network into standard gauges will be monumental.

It is more feasible to develop new train system employing standard gauges as it is totally separated from the KTM network.

In fact all the LRTs and the MRTs are using standard gauges.


----------



## acela

Actually the KTMB have the chance of regauging during the additional double track but never opt to proceed building the other track with normal gauge. Once the newer track is completed, they can just do (the older track) the gauge conversion to normal gauge. They can do it in stages and also if the government are interested(if they see any prospects or fast ROI), the gov can always give out loans(just like the construction of new expressways). But that seems to out of the question now. Seems like a short sighted investment.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

I really can't be bothered to do all the summarising and paraphrasing as this issue have been discussed elsewhere;wash rinse and repeat. So, here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=60491&page=86


----------



## nazrey

Gemas station

Trip to Singapore, 24-26Apr14 by Harold Huang, on Flickr
Station Stop Gemas, Malaysia by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr
Tanjung Putri Blue Tiger by sepurinter, on Flickr


----------



## AtosSikos

:cheers:


----------



## Eggmantelor

*Majestic Engineering is expected to supply new diesel multiple units to KTMB*

Majestic Engineering is expected to supply new diesel multiple units to KTMB
Author: value_investor | Publish date: Tue, 21 Apr 2015, 11:09 AM | >> Read article in Blog website 

Majestic Engineering is expected to supply new diesel multiple units to Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd in a deal worth about RM350m. The little-known company has received a letter of intent (LOI) from the Transport Ministry to supply 13 four-car train sets. The LOI for the project was awarded last month and based on direct negotiations. (BT)


----------



## Eggmantelor

MRCB has won RM1.25bn KVDT job
Author: value_investor | Publish date: Fri, 17 Apr 2015, 10:40 AM | >> Read article in Blog website 
________________________________________
Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB) has won a RM1.25bn job for Phase 1 of the Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) rehabilitation project. It is understood that MRCB will partner little-known BMIA SdnBhd to rehabilitate the 40km stretch from Rawang to Salak South in Sungai Besi. According to sources, the letter of award was given to the MRCB-DMIA joint-venture less than two weeks ago. Interestingly, MRCB had entered into a share-swap agreement with DMIA on April 1, where it will transfer to the latter its 100% equity in Lotus Terrain SdnBhd, which will undertake the construction work of the KVDT rehabilitation project. in exchange, DMIA will transfer its 30% stake in Country Annexe SdnBhd to MRCB. (BT) 


Malaysian Resources Berhad : MRCB not involved in Phase 1 upgrade of KVDT

04/18/2015 | 12:01am US/Eastern
KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) says it will not be involved in the Phase 1 upgrade of the Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) rehabilitation project.
The group was referring to a Business Times article on Thursday titled "MRCB Wins RM1.25b KVDT Job", which stated that it will partner DMIA SdnBhd to rehabilitate the stretch from Rawang to Salak South in Sungai Besi (40km) for RM1.25 billion.
MRCB clarified in a statement yesterday that the KVDT upgrade will be undertaken by DMIA via Lotus Terrain SdnBhd, which was previously its wholly-owned subsidiary.
The property and construction group gave up its 100 per cent stake in Lotus Terrain recently by entering into a share swap agreement with DMIA, in exchange for the balance 30 per cent share in Country Annexe Sdn Bhd.
MRCB now holds 100 per cent of Country Annexe, which has a development project in Brickfields, here, opposite the Kuala Lumpur Sentral.


----------



## abu busyra

Mr eggmantelor, 
Basically what is the work/contract scope of the rehabilitation project?


----------



## skyshakernowlive

I would support using the wider Indian gauge.

Also, KL should look to adding HSR on the east coast line too-


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> *CSR Zhuzhou weibo page*
> http://weibo.com/csrzelc#_rnd1418005124267
> - China premier had inspected the train back in July, the train with bullet train shape, 160 km/h speed, with cafe, world's fastest metre gauge


New ETS being test


----------



## nazrey

*KTM ETS : KTM Class 93 & KTM Class 91*
https://twitter.com/malayanrailways


----------



## AsHalt

^^
That was fast on how fast the new ETS sets got dirty already, Malaysia Maintenance At its Best.


----------



## nazrey

>>>


dexter.yyunus said:


>


----------



## godetto

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but which is the expected opening date of the ETS service from Ipoh to Butterworth and Alor Setar?

I read 2014, then April 2015, then June 2015...


----------



## sc4

^^Last reported was Sept2015


----------



## nazrey

>











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...01_KTMB_Class_93_Port_Klang_Pre-Comission.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Batu Gajah Train Station by Lim Alec, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.google.co.th/url?sa=i&so...Yljp50zLhTqgrz5hvAWlOLvA&ust=1436870070149637


----------



## sc4

godetto said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but which is the expected opening date of the ETS service from Ipoh to Butterworth and Alor Setar?
> 
> I read 2014, then April 2015, then June 2015...


Service started effective 10th July 2015


----------



## nazrey

KTM INTERCITY









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rworth_ETS_1.jpg/1024px-Butterworth_ETS_1.jpg








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/631740608135081984/photo/1








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/633876999820279808/photo/1


----------



## nazrey

https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/628355253553991680/photo/1








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/620060708177231872/photo/1








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/611048098043838464/photo/1








https://twitter.com/syahir_17/status/619028409776115712/photo/1


----------



## lpsoldier007

Hi guys. Latest updates for Gemas – Johor Bahru Electrification and Double-Tracking. 

On 27 October 2015, the public display exercise, required for all development of new railways under Section 84 of Malaysia's Land Public Transport Act 2010, for the Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrification Double Tracking Project began and will run until 27 January 2016. According to documents on display to the public, construction is expected to begin in 2016 and be completed in 2021.

The length of the line to be electrified and double-tracked is 197km between Chainage 563.040 at Gemas dan Chainage 754.180 at Johor Bahru. The project includes the construction of 11 stations at Segamat, Genuang, Labis, Bekok, Paloh, Kluang, Mengkibol, Rengam, Layang-Layang, Kulai and Kempas Baru, and 3 future stations at Tenang, Chamek and Senai. The upgraded line is supposed to cater for at least 22 services daily involving KTM ETS, KTM Intercity and shuttle train services.

The documents displayed also stated that the electrification for the stretch will have the same specifications as that of the Seremban-Gemas stretch, name at 25kV AC 50Hz single phase and supplied via an overhead catenary. Train operations for this stretch will be integrated with the Train Control Centres at KL Sentral and Gemas. The design speed for the tracks is 160km/h.

All of these infos are stated at Ministry of Transport's website.


----------



## nazrey

Class 93 & 91


ReDeYe said:


> Finally had a chance to try out the EDTP section north of Ipoh since I had temporarily relocated to Penang. A lot of the new stations have multiple platforms to cater for future expansions unlike those between Ipoh and Rawang while the design of the stations are more varied, but in a different style to those of the Seremban - Gemas stretch. Noticed that a lot of the stations (Kamunting, Bukit Tengah, Tasek Gelugor, Tasek) is built with the roof covering only the middle coach of the ETS train. The train attendant has to ask the disembarking passengers to move to the middle coach to disembark when it rains.
> 
> Also noticed the lack of preservation of the old wooden KTMB stations along the way. For example, the old Gemas stations is still standing, albeit abandoned. Many old stations along the Ipoh - Rawang stretch is still standing but almost of traces of them were gone in the northern section.
> 
> Finally, I can say that the Class 93 ETS trains are really impressive. The seats are much better than those on the 91, it is even quieter than the 91 and the coaches are joined together like the Class 92 SCS, with a wide corridor. The automatic sliding doors are a significant improvement too, I have seen a lot of people struggling with the heavy doors of the Class 91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class 93 Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class 93 and 91


----------



## zaphod

what is the electric locomotive for? freight?


----------



## nazrey

zaphod said:


> what is the electric locomotive for? freight?


Both for freight and existed KTM intercity long journey passenger like those KTM class 26, 29 locomotives using.





















> Electric trains have zero emissions at the point of use, also helps to reduce localised air pollution


----------



## nazrey

Class 93 EMU ETS 203 and 204 at Tampin, Negeri Sembilan









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media


----------



## nazrey

*JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah






























itoyak said:


> Aeropod progress image by Dragonfly Robotix.
> https://www.facebook.com/dragonflyrobotix/?fref=nf


----------



## bagus70

Class 23 locomotive when it was brand new.


----------



## nazrey

*The next phase of electrified double tracking project of KTM main line*
Gemas-Johor Bahru (197 km)
*Gemas-JB double-tracking details made public*
By Jose Barrock / The Edge Malaysia | November 17, 2015 : 6:00 PM MYT 
http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/gemas-jb-double-tracking-details-made-public

THE federal government’s plan to build the 197km double-tracking railway line linking Gemas to Johor Baru has a proposed alignment with 11 stations and an additional three to be built later, according to a Notice for Public Inspection released last week.

Current plans are for the railway line to run through Segamat, Genuang, Labis, Bekok, Paloh, Kluang, Mengkibol, Renggam, Layang-Layang, Kulai and Kempas Baru. In addition, there are three future stations — in Senai, Chamek and Tenang — but so far, there is no indication when they will be built.

An interesting facet of the proposed project is that the station in Johor Baru is elevated.

“This increases costs, but then again, it’s best to get it over and done with. It has been in the pipeline for many years,” says a construction industry veteran.

In January 2011, then transport minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha (now Tan Sri) said the government had appointed two consultants to study the Gemas-Johor Baru railway line and was negotiating with Chinese consortiums, which would be appointed later that year, to do the job.

And details are being finalised now — four years down the road.

In a nutshell, the project involves the construction of an electrified double-track line between Gemas and Johor Baru for trains to ply at a speed of 160kph and the building of new stations. It also involves the mediation and integration of the signalling, electrification and communications systems and overhead lines with the existing system from Seremban to Gemas while the operational controls are located in KL Sentral and Gemas.

Interestingly enough, the construction of the tracks will also involve the acquisition of more than 300ha of land — more than 220ha from private entities and about 80ha currently under the purview of the federal government, namely road, river and forest reserves, quarries and graveyards, among others.

Documents sighted by The Edge indicate that several large parcels of land will be acquired from several parties, including about 40ha from Mahamurni Plantations Sdn Bhd and The Kulim Group Ltd — both units of Kulim (M) Bhd, which in turn is controlled by Johor Corp Bhd, the southern-most state’s investment arm — 37.5ha from Sime Darby Bhd and its units, close to 15ha from IOI Corp Bhd and 11ha from Kuala Lumpur Kepong Bhd. An interesting name that popped up is Achi Jaya Plantations Sdn Bhd (1.8ha), a company linked to the family of Sarawak Yang di-Pertua Negeri Tun Abdul Taib Mahmud.

While details such as the cost of the railway line were not disclosed, construction industry players suggest a price tag of about RM8 billion.


----------



## nazrey

Class 93 EMU ETS 202 at Gemas Station









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/22533284196/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/22533284196/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Mertajam, Penang









https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/21936492284/


----------



## atmapgnew

With these Class93 train sets, KTMB (in other words Malaysia) now has, most probably, the FASTEST metre-gauge trains in the world (attained 176km/hr during one of it's test runs) - correct me if wrong !!!


----------



## nazrey

http://paultan.org/2015/07/20/kl-pa...ill-being-resolved-no-approval-yet-from-spad/


----------



## nazrey

*Chinese firms get letter of intent for Gemas-JB line*
Published in NST on November 4, 2015
http://www.4-traders.com/CHINA-COMM...-letter-of-intent-for-Gemas-JB-line-21333675/

PUTRAJAYA: A consortium of Chinese companies has been awarded a letter of intent (LoI) for the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double-tracking project (EDTP) estimated to cost RM9.3 billion.

Business Times understands that state-owned companies China Railway Engineering Co, China Railway Construction Co (CRCC) and China Communications Construction received the LoI from the Transport Ministry several months ago.

The project, involving 197km of double-track rail on existing Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd alignment, was mooted more than a decade ago. The Chinese firms have been lobbying for it since then.

"The consortium has to source for Malaysian partners for the project and also meet the requirements of the Finance Ministry's industrial collaboration programme.

"They will have to put in a proposal for the final price negotiation so that the letter of award can be issued by next month. They are currently in negotiations with the Transport Ministry for the letter of award," said a source with knowledge on the matter.

On funding, the consortium will receive progressive payments from the government.

Tenders for the main packages were expected to be called in the first half of next year, said sources.

The consortium is led by CRCC, whose main partner is Fajarbaru Builder Group Bhd.

Fajarbaru's portfolio includes a RM289.44 million construction contract to extend the Ampang light rail transit line.

Previously, it won a RM316 million construction job for Package 2 (Tampin to Batang Melaka) of the Seremban-Gemas EDTP from India's Ircon International Ltd, the main contractor for the RM3.5 billion project.

The Gemas-Johor Baru EDTP is expected to be completed during the 11th Malaysia Plan, which ends in 2020, and will spur economic development in Johor.

The Transport Ministry had put up an advertisement last month to invite public inspection of the project plan, which details the route of the 197km double-track rail with the new alignment's designated speed at 160kph.

The ministry said it had submitted the route plan, details of the route alignment and other related items to the Land Public Transport Commission for the public inspection, which would end on January 26 next year.

The Gemas-Johor Baru EDTP will complement the current EDTP lines from the Klang Valley to Padang Besar, Perlis.

Malaysia has spent about RM24 billion on the EDTP from Port Klang to Batu Caves, Rawang to Ipoh, Ipoh to Padang Besar and Seremban to Gemas.

At the moment, only a single track links Padang Besar to Johor Baru.


----------



## nazrey

*Gemas-JB Electrified Double-Tracking Project To Cost RM7.13 Billion*
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v8/bu/newsbusiness.php?id=1193802

NUSAJAYA, Nov 26 (Bernama) -- The construction of the Gemas-Johor Baharu electrified double-tracking project, which will start next year, is expected to cost RM7.13 billion, said State Executive Councillor of Public Works, Rural and Regional Development, Datuk Ir Hasni Mohammad.

He said the 197-kilometre track has a capacity for the train to run at 160km per hour and an operating speed limit of 140 km/hour.

"Under the 2016 Budget, RM100 million has been allocated initially to start construction of the project next year. Currently, the project is at the acquisition stage and it would take eight years to complete," he said at the Johor State Assembly here Thursday.

Hasni said the track would have 11 stations, comprising three categories -- key, secondary and goods stations.

The key stations are from Segamat, Kluang and Kempas Baru; secondary stations cover Labis, Bekok, Paloh, Renggam, Layang Layang, Kulaijaya; and, goods operating stations cover Genuang and Mengkibol.

Hasni said the project is expected to be completed in 2021 and each of the main stations will cost about RM35 million, secondary stations about RM20 million and those for operations/goods about RM15 million.

He said this in response to questions from a number of assemblymen on the latest developments and government plans on implementation of the double-track and high speed rail projects, alongside construction costs.

Among the assemblymen who posed questions on the projects were Chen Kah Eng (DAP-Stulang) and Ali Mazat Salleh (BN-Bukit Permai).

Hasni disclosed that the double-track rail project involved a 25kV electrification system, signals and communications system as well direct control from the command and management centres in KL Sentral and Gemas.

The double-tracking railway line is expected to see 22 daily services, covering the intercity, shuttle and the electric train service (ETS).

"I believe the acquisition of land and relocation of squatters has been completed and the project will face no hurdles," added.

Details of the project have been put on public display from Oct 27 at 10 locations by the Transport Ministry for obtaining feedback and the viewing ends on Jan 26, 2016.

Among the locations are the Public Land Transport Commission (SPAD), the Malayan Railways (KTMB) headquarters and State Economic Planning Units (UPEN).

The public can also obtain further information at www.mot.gov.my or call 03-80008000.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey




----------



## bagus70

nazrey said:


> *JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod*
> Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


I wonder if this will connect with railway lines in Indonesia? Indonesia have long planned to build a network of standard gauge railway lines that circle the Indonesian part of Kalimantan/Borneo. 

But what is interesting is they also planned to extend the line all the way until Malaysia and connecting with Malaysian cities in Borneo. The Malaysian portion would highly likely to be operated by Malaysian railway company (KTM?). 
Malaysia welcoming such idea, although I'm not sure when such project commence.

So far the groundbreaking for standard gauge railway line in East Kalimantan have commenced.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Railways in Sabah is operated by Sabah State Railway, which is still under state government. The plan is for the railway to be extended to cover all of major settlements in Sabah (Sandakan, Tawau). As for Sarawak, the are plans for Sarawak railway, though the physical works is yet to start.

Personally, I would like to see both Sabah and Sarawak (and possibly Brunei) to be connected by railway first. Besides, we do seem to favor narrow-gauge railway, connecting both countries via railway would be complicated. For comparison, both lines in Malaysia and Southern Thailand are narrow-gauge and in the future, there will be a direct train from Hatyai (Thailand) to Ipoh (Malaysia), even possibly Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Neb81

Rainbow_DASH said:


> Railways in Sabah is operated by Sabah State Railway, which is still under state government. The plan is for the railway to be extended to cover all of major settlements in Sabah (Sandakan, Tawau). As for Sarawak, the are plans for Sarawak railway, though the physical works is yet to start.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see both Sabah and Sarawak (and possibly Brunei) to be connected by railway first. Besides, we do seem to favor narrow-gauge railway, connecting both countries via railway would be complicated. For comparison, both lines in Malaysia and Southern Thailand are narrow-gauge and in the future, there will be a direct train from Hatyai (Thailand) to Ipoh (Malaysia), even possibly Kuala Lumpur.


I think Sandakan and Tawau are pretty much dreams with the existing infrastructure. There is an awful lot of mountain in the way to serve places with relatively small populations.

In the short/medium term, I think getting the train back into KK proper would do a lot to attract usage, and allow the possibility of a tram-train or even Komuter service to be introduced. The next logical extensions would be

* Beaufort to Menumbok for Labuan/Victoria on a new branch.
* Beaufort to BSB via Sipitang, Lawas and Limbang as an extension of the mainline.

As federal funding will be hard to get, and Sabah would be better off treating it as an incremental "by your bootstraps" project less subject to the whims and fancies in Putrajaya. As such, to save costs and line capacity, the Beaufort-Tenom branch could be run as a DMU shuttle on existing equipment and track conditions so funds can be prioritized for the KK-Beaufort trunk route. In the longer term, the Tenon branch could be re-extended back to Melalar, and then on by the slow (but flat) river route with no tunneling needed to Keningau (as was originally planned but never happened). It wouldn't generate huge traffic, but it'd be socially useful.


----------



## bagus70

I actually hope that the railway line in Kalimantan and Borneo will be interconnected and cross border train service will materialize


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

So far, the MoT already approved some MYR200 million for SSR, which I think would be spent on track rehabilitation than expansion (it's not that much to begin with). While railway expansion projects do cost tons of money (as well as backlash from NGOs and tree huggers alike), it wouldn't be as expensive as the EDTP project since the the railway lines are unelectrified and single-track, mainly for inter-city passengers as well as freight (connecting ports as well as transporting cargos/commodities between east and west coast)










Credits to [@benz]

Some of the plans are outlandish and unrealistic, but there are others that could be implemented within short to medium term.

For now, they need to rehabilitate and upgrade the Papar-Tanjung Aru stretch as well as buying more DMUs to improve the train service and turning it into dependable suburban commuter line, because plenty of people from Papar (all the way to Putatan) that could use an upgraded train service to go to work in Kota Kinabalu. Currently the train frequency is really bad.


----------



## Nexis

Will the New Rail line extend into Brunei?


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Currently, no.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Only if Brunei agrees with it (and there's similar effort for railway on Sarawak part)


----------



## nazrey

The KTM Class 93 ETS train No 203 leaving Pulau Sebang/Tampin heading towards Gemas.









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/df/ETS_5.jpg/1024px-ETS_5.jpg?1448961358457




> Interior of the 3.4km twin-bore tunnel in Bukit Berapit, Perak. The tunnel is completed with the installation of overhead electrification wiring and tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamuda.com.my/mrt_railway_edtp.html


----------



## bagus70

Rainbow_DASH said:


> While railway expansion projects do cost tons of money (as well as backlash from NGOs and* tree huggers* alike)


I sometime can't understand this type of people. I remember when groundbreaking of Kalimantan Railway was done in East Kalimantan, this group launching their protest.
Yet, when the new tollway/highway was built, they went silent.

Raising question on whether this group is actually funded by pro-tollway group.

Because tollway will cause more damages to nature as it require much larger space than railway.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *East coast rail line may cost RM60b*
> By Sharen Kaur Published: 2013/04/18
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130418001634/Article/index_html#ixzz2QkLbUC4h
> 
> Most of the potential 620km East Coast Rail Route’s required investment will be sourced from the private sector, sources say
> 
> * THE 620km East Coast Rail Route (ECRR) linking Greater Kuala Lumpur and three east coast states in Peninsular Malaysia is expected to cost around RM60 billion, sources say.*
> 
> Most of the potential line’s required investment will be sourced from the private sector, they added.
> 
> The East Coast Economic Region Development Council (ECERDC) has proposed the ECRR to the federal government and its viability is being studied by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD).
> 
> SPAD plays a central role in improving road and rail-based public and freight transport in the country.
> 
> Its chief development officer Azmi Abdul Aziz Gamusaid the ECRR aims to create rail connectivity to the east coast and provide economic spillover from Greater Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> “We are still studying the proposal (by ECERDC). We have not reached any conclusion.
> 
> “A new railway scheme will be formed as it will involve cutting across the Main Range (Banjaran Titiwangsa),” Azmi told Business Times on the sidelines of the Rail Solutions Asia conference here yesterday.
> 
> He added that the project, if viable, will be implemented in four phases. He, however, declined to reveal the cost.
> 
> “We have mapped out plans to develop railway infrastructure in Malaysia up to 2030. We are now working on plans beyond 2030.
> 
> This project (ECRR) may be implemented before or after 2030,” Azmi said.
> 
> According to sources, ECRR will take about 15 years to develop as it will involve a lot of underground work and building tunnels across Banjaran Titiwangsa.
> 
> ECERDC has established that a rail route connecting all the major ports, business centres and towns in Pahang, Terengganu and Kelantan is vital to achieve growth in the east coast.
> 
> *Based on the National Public Transport Masterplan available on SPAD’s website, the ECRR line may start either from the integrated transport terminal in Gombak, Batu Caves or Serendah, all in Selangor.
> 
> It will enter Pahang, stopping at Bentong, Mentakab or Temerloh, Maran and Gambang before heading on to the Kuantan Sentral station and then onwards to Kuantan Port City.*
> 
> From there it will go into Terengganu, stopping at Kemaman, Kertih, Paka, Dungun, Ajil, Kuala Terengganu, Penarik and Kampung Raja.
> 
> It will then move into Kelantan, passing Tok Bali, Jelawat and Kota Baru, before reaching its final stop in Tumpat, about 9km from the Thailand-Malaysia border.
> 
> Business Times reported recently that the railway track between Kerteh and Kuantan, owned by Petroleum Nasional Bhd (Petronas), will be redeveloped for about RM2 billion.
> 
> The line, which ceased operations more than a year ago, will form part of the ECRR project, a source said.


*Parliament: KTMB Looking Into KL-Kuantan Rail Link*
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v8/ge/newsgeneral.php?id=1195477

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 1 (Bernama) -- Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad is conducting a feasibility study on having a railway line directly linking Kuala Lumpur and Kuantan, the Dewan Rakyat was told Tuesday.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Abdul Aziz Kaprawi said the line would shorten travel distance from the federal capital to places in the east coast.

He was replying to a question from Datuk Kamarudin Jaffar (PKR-Tumpat) on the government's long-term plan to upgrade train services in the east coast.

Abdul Aziz also gave a government assurance that the east coast rail services disrupted by floods in December last year would be fully restored by the middle of next year.

He said this would be so after the railway bridge at Kemubu in Kelantan had been repaired.

"Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad has resumed inter-city train services on the east coast line in phases, beginning with the Kemubu-Krai-Kemubu and JB Sentral-Gua Musang-JB Sentral sectors on July 12 and 13, respectively, after temporary repairs were carried out in stages from May," he said.

Replying to another question from Kamarudin, he said the government was not going to privatise the Kuala Lumpur-Tumpat train service, and added that the priority was to upgrade and repair the Gemas-Tumpat alignment.

He also said that the second phase of restoration involved the Tumpat-Krai-Tumpat shuttle train service which resumed operation on Aug 31.

*Abdul Aziz said the government had allocated RM785.6 million to repair the east coast railway infrastructure, which involved RM419.5 million for the Gemas-Tumpat sector and RM366.1 million for the restoration of stations and repair of flood-damaged infrastructure.*

In reply to a question from Datuk Noraini Ahmad (BN-Parit Sulong), he said KTMB was prepared to face any eventuality arising from the floods expected this year.

"So far, thank God, KTMB has proven that each time after a flood occurs on the east coast, train services are restored within a short time," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

Existing Rail Map


----------



## Nexis

Are both of those mainlines electrified?


----------



## bagus70

I heard that from 1st December 2016, all loco hauled intercity trains on electrified lines will cease.


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

From gemas to padang besar are electrified..thanks to EDTP project..from Gemas to JB..EDTP project will on next year AFAIK..


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Nexis said:


> Are both of those mainlines electrified?


The west coast line (all the way to the intersecting point, that is Gemas) is electrified. The rest are not. The next phase of electrification, double tracking project (EDTP) will cover the Gemas-Johore Bahru stretch.



bagus70 said:


> I heard that from 1st December 2016, all loco hauled intercity trains on electrified lines will cease.


Only for electrified line, as ETS (electric train service) will take over intercity operation. They will still use the loco-hauled trains for unelectrified lines (Gemas-Johore Bahru and the east coast line)


----------



## bagus70

Now what about intercity passenger trains between KL to Johor? Does the passenger have to swap train at Gemas?


----------



## SgWay

bagus70 said:


> Now what about intercity passenger trains between KL to Johor? Does the passenger have to swap train at Gemas?


Yes. Passengers from Johor Bahru will switch to the electric train service at Gemas to proceed northward. KLites will also need to swith at Genas to go to the East coast.

The older coaches(about 51 units) used in the intercity services will gradually be refurbished and used on the East Coast line.Hopefully they will be hauled by electric locos in the future,otherwise they will only be confined the East Coast line.


----------



## bagus70

^^ That bad?


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

It's really isn't that bad. ETS service so far have been the most profitable for KTMB, not to mention that it's faster and more comfortable.It's only natural for them to replace the entire loco-hauled intercity service once the whole west coast line is electrified.

So far the only reason why people dislike the change is because of sentimental value and more expensive fare(compared to the intercity train)

Also, KTMB should start tendering for more EMUs since they have introduced both northern and southern sector Komuter services.


----------



## Neb81

Having to change will be a major inconvenience for passengers on the east coast sleepers. I don't see the sense in it, to be honest. Obviously, there's no point in running legacy services over routes completely served by EMUs, but where routes have to be served by diesel, I don't see the logic in curtailing them at an intermediate station. 

In Europe (and particularly the UK, where there are a lot of legacy diesel lines) if part of the route isn't electrified, then it's run with a loco-hauled (or DMU) set end to end, to minimise inconvenience to the passengers. Otherwise, KTM will find itself loosing trade to the airlines and buses - especially if they insist on passengers buying two tickets due to KTMs own infrastructure shortcomings.

KTM should definitely think about retiring the existing coaching stock and diesel locos not needed for freight, and buy 160km/h tilting DMUs for the east-coast routes. It will allow the diesel services to operate at same speed as EMUs on shared track, and also improve speeds and comfort on diesel only sections, as well as improve passenger perceptions of east coast services. They could also be used for through services in Thailand to Hadyai and BKK.

QR use them (on metre gauge) in Australia on the Brissie-Cairns run, which has similar track conditions to the KL-Tumpat services (starts off in congested, electrified reasonably fast/modern track around Brisbane, and north of rockhampton is non-electrified single track - often low grade with a lot of fairly tight curves in remote areas).


----------



## nazrey

https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media


----------



## bagus70

Rainbow_DASH said:


> It's really isn't that bad. ETS service so far have been the most profitable for KTMB, not to mention that it's faster and more comfortable.


I would say it is still bad. Changing trains midway through the journey, for whatever the reason, is highly unacceptable. Now imagine if you have to do that at night?


----------



## SgWay

Neb81 said:


> Having to change will be a major inconvenience for passengers on the east coast sleepers. I don't see the sense in it, to be honest. Obviously, there's no point in running legacy services over routes completely served by EMUs, but where routes have to be served by diesel, I don't see the logic in curtailing them at an intermediate station.
> 
> In Europe (and particularly the UK, where there are a lot of legacy diesel lines) if part of the route isn't electrified, then it's run with a loco-hauled (or DMU) set end to end, to minimise inconvenience to the passengers. Otherwise, KTM will find itself loosing trade to the airlines and buses - especially if they insist on passengers buying two tickets due to KTMs own infrastructure shortcomings.
> 
> KTM should definitely think about retiring the existing coaching stock and diesel locos not needed for freight, and buy 160km/h tilting DMUs for the east-coast routes. It will allow the diesel services to operate at same speed as EMUs on shared track, and also improve speeds and comfort on diesel only sections, as well as improve passenger perceptions of east coast services. They could also be used for through services in Thailand to Hadyai and BKK.
> 
> QR use them (on metre gauge) in Australia on the Brissie-Cairns run, which has similar track conditions to the KL-Tumpat services (starts off in congested, electrified reasonably fast/modern track around Brisbane, and north of rockhampton is non-electrified single track - often low grade with a lot of fairly tight curves in remote areas).


It is not confirmed and implemented yet, but ktmb staff says that management have decided on this route by next year. It may change if Malaysians protest . People are angry that the KLIA ERL fares increased by 60% and now Malaysians travelling to the North may may have to fork out almost double using the ETS in addition switching trains at Gemas

The government I understand is refusing to add more subsidies to KTMB (RM200million + per year)while KTMB mow have to deal with the EDTP from Padang Besar to Gemas and maintaining a more sophisticated electric train fleet which include the Klang Valley Komuter 38 EMU fleet and the 15 ETS trains .

Its a reason why KTM komuter fares have increased as KTM Komuter is the most prfitable division and the ETS is steadily adding value to KTMB's revenue. Meanwhile, the diesel hauled intercity service is perpetually suffering losses due to ineffciency and low fares due to social service. And the strategy to force passengers to use the ETS may also be a strategy to increase revenue to cover the additional cost. The ETS service has been so successful in a sense it has convinced the posh middle class of Klang Valley who have never used KTM intercity seevice to use the ETS to travel between KL and the fast industrilizing northern cities. 

In addition, the demand for the ETS route from KL to Gemas has been laclustre and loss making. Thhis decision will also ensure the KL-Gemas ETS capacity is well utilized. 

The decisim to abolish diesel passenger services along the EDTP stretch is probably a financially pragmatic decision.


----------



## SgWay

bagus70 said:


> I would say it is still bad. Changing trains midway through the journey, for whatever the reason, is highly unacceptable. Now imagine if you have to do that at night?


Passenger ridership between JB and KL and KL and Tumpat are pretty small and loss making. Hence this is a factor why KTMB is willing to do this.

KTMB may lose passengers from KL who rely on the cheap intercity service to travel to the East Coast and JB,(these people can switch to express busses which are still relatively cheap), but KTMB is getting new passengers willing to pay premium fares on the ETS service to the North. My mother, brother and his fiance were going to Ipoh on the weekend 2 weeks ago and they could only get 2 seats and the ETS trains were full.


----------



## bagus70

SgWay said:


> Passenger ridership between JB and KL and KL and Tumpat are pretty small and loss making. Hence this is a factor why KTMB is willing to do this.


That is like going to kill the loco hauled passenger service altogether.


----------



## SgWay

bagus70 said:


> That is like going to kill the passenger service altogether.


Do read my response again.

The ETS service has untapped new passenger market in Klang Valley,which is, people travelling between KL and the northern cities. The ETS division of KTMB is profitable. The intercity service is not. This shows that the ETS that is dependent on Klang Valley-Northern traffic is very lucrative financially.

KTMB also actually do not have enough diesel locos theoretically. With more locos detached from the intercity service, the potential of Class 26 and Class 29 can be maximized for freight while the leased YDM locos from India can be eventually returned. The YDMs are being phases out.


Even with the interchange at Gemas, the efficiency of the ETS still make the journey viable and more comfortable. By 2021, JB-KL-Padang besar will fully utilize electric trains.its not a permanent situation.

I believe the diesel hauled services will be provided during festive seasons when demand for KTM Intercity is at its peak. Who knows.


----------



## luacstjh98

What about the mythical HSR that's supposed to come online in the early 20s? Will that have an effect on the JB - KL service?

Or they may want to extend the ETS down to JB (hopefully SG too, but we'll see)


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

What about it?


----------



## SgWay

luacstjh98 said:


> What about the mythical HSR that's supposed to come online in the early 20s? Will that have an effect on the JB - KL service?
> 
> Or they may want to extend the ETS down to JB (hopefully SG too, but we'll see)


The Gemas-JB line was planned for decades and is inevitable. Its not just for passenger but for freight transport.....Malaysia a trading country.

There is no issue with the KTM EDTP and HSR side by side. Japan and europe have regular train service and HSR operating concurrently along the same route.


----------



## Neb81

SgWay said:


> The Gemas-JB line was planned for decades and is inevitable. Its not just for passenger but for freight transport.....Malaysia a trading country.
> 
> There is no issue with the KTM EDTP and HSR side by side. Japan and europe have regular train service and HSR operating concurrently along the same route.


This is very true, but generally, the legacy rail in Europe has been around for decades and HSR is generally carried out instead of a massive upgrade programme for conventional rail. Also, HSR there tends to be publicly funded and though makes an operational profit, is never (seriously) expected to pay back capital costs.

The difference in Malaysia, and why I think it could be problematic is that proposals so far have been that it should be entirely or largely privately funded, *and* will be competing against a massively upgraded legacy line running at speeds that will mean the reduction in travel time with HSR won't be nearly as significant as they are now.

That all but inevitably means the gov't will have to bail out the HSR operator by giving them very favorable loans, or having KTM take over the whole show. Ultimately, given the very significant investment KTM has made in the legacy network, and the significant improvements it stands to bring both socially and economically, I'd rather see that bail-out money spent on expanding the existing network and launching new routes. There are some conventional rail projects just crying out to be built that any HSR problems (or over enthusiasm) will likely kill off or delay indefinitely.


----------



## Neb81

SgWay said:


> It is not confirmed and implemented yet, but ktmb staff says that management have decided on this route by next year. It may change if Malaysians protest . People are angry that the KLIA ERL fares increased by 60% and now Malaysians travelling to the North may may have to fork out almost double using the ETS in addition switching trains at Gemas
> 
> The government I understand is refusing to add more subsidies to KTMB (RM200million + per year)while KTMB mow have to deal with the EDTP from Padang Besar to Gemas and maintaining a more sophisticated electric train fleet which include the Klang Valley Komuter 38 EMU fleet and the 15 ETS trains .
> 
> Its a reason why KTM komuter fares have increased as KTM Komuter is the most prfitable division and the ETS is steadily adding value to KTMB's revenue. Meanwhile, the diesel hauled intercity service is perpetually suffering losses due to ineffciency and low fares due to social service. And the strategy to force passengers to use the ETS may also be a strategy to increase revenue to cover the additional cost. The ETS service has been so successful in a sense it has convinced the posh middle class of Klang Valley who have never used KTM intercity seevice to use the ETS to travel between KL and the fast industrilizing northern cities.
> 
> In addition, the demand for the ETS route from KL to Gemas has been laclustre and loss making. Thhis decision will also ensure the KL-Gemas ETS capacity is well utilized.
> 
> The decisim to abolish diesel passenger services along the EDTP stretch is probably a financially pragmatic decision.


That's actually a really good insight. Last time I used the ETS I just avoided the fare hike! :banana: And yea, I have tried the ETS and actually was really impressed. Hopefully they will get the service up to a decent frequency. Hourly or half hourly on KL-Ipoh-Butterworth would cause a huge modal shift.

The KL-Gemas ETS is definitely going to hemorrhage money in the short term, until the JB leg is open. At the moment it's pretty much a train to nowhere. Superficially I can see KTMs idea in that forcing East Coast passengers onto it will yield some cash - but it's more likely people will just defect to buses/planes and KTM will wind up with the ECL costing even more. Gov't doesn't really understand that rail investment is long term and strategic, and the benefits don't necessarily show immediately.

Ironically, had the phase one (Seremban-Gemas) project been more ambitious, and included re-opening the Melaka branch, then the initial ETS service before the JB link was completed would be a fully developed service in it's own right, and doubtless turn a decent profit.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Existing Rail Map





nazrey said:


> *The next phase of electrified double tracking project of KTM main line*
> Gemas-Johor Bahru (197 km)
> *Gemas-JB double-tracking details made public*
> By Jose Barrock / The Edge Malaysia | November 17, 2015 : 6:00 PM MYT
> http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/gemas-jb-double-tracking-details-made-public
> 
> THE federal government’s plan to build the 197km double-tracking railway line linking Gemas to Johor Baru has a proposed alignment with 11 stations and an additional three to be built later, according to a Notice for Public Inspection released last week.
> 
> Current plans are for the railway line to run through Segamat, Genuang, Labis, Bekok, Paloh, Kluang, Mengkibol, Renggam, Layang-Layang, Kulai and Kempas Baru. In addition, there are three future stations — in Senai, Chamek and Tenang — but so far, there is no indication when they will be built.
> 
> An interesting facet of the proposed project is that the station in Johor Baru is elevated.
> 
> “This increases costs, but then again, it’s best to get it over and done with. It has been in the pipeline for many years,” says a construction industry veteran.
> 
> In January 2011, then transport minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha (now Tan Sri) said the government had appointed two consultants to study the Gemas-Johor Baru railway line and was negotiating with Chinese consortiums, which would be appointed later that year, to do the job.
> 
> And details are being finalised now — four years down the road.
> 
> In a nutshell, the project involves the construction of an electrified double-track line between Gemas and Johor Baru for trains to ply at a speed of 160kph and the building of new stations. It also involves the mediation and integration of the signalling, electrification and communications systems and overhead lines with the existing system from Seremban to Gemas while the operational controls are located in KL Sentral and Gemas.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the construction of the tracks will also involve the acquisition of more than 300ha of land — more than 220ha from private entities and about 80ha currently under the purview of the federal government, namely road, river and forest reserves, quarries and graveyards, among others.
> 
> Documents sighted by The Edge indicate that several large parcels of land will be acquired from several parties, including about 40ha from Mahamurni Plantations Sdn Bhd and The Kulim Group Ltd — both units of Kulim (M) Bhd, which in turn is controlled by Johor Corp Bhd, the southern-most state’s investment arm — 37.5ha from Sime Darby Bhd and its units, close to 15ha from IOI Corp Bhd and 11ha from Kuala Lumpur Kepong Bhd. An interesting name that popped up is Achi Jaya Plantations Sdn Bhd (1.8ha), a company linked to the family of Sarawak Yang di-Pertua Negeri Tun Abdul Taib Mahmud.
> 
> While details such as the cost of the railway line were not disclosed, construction industry players suggest a price tag of about RM8 billion.


*China Railway awarded Gemas-JB rail project *
BY SHAREN KAUR - 11 DECEMBER 2015 @ 12:07 PM
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2015/12/116776/china-railway-awarded-gemas-jb-rail-project

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is awarding the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double tracking project (EDTP) to China Railway, says Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai.

Liow said the Gemas-JB line will complete the whole electrified double tracking rail network up to Padang Besar.

Currently, there are 1,641.4km of railway network in Malaysia, of which 46 per cent are electrified double tracks.

The completion of the Gemas-JB EDTP in 2020 will increase the number to 58 per cent.

Liow was speaking at the opening ceremony of the China High Speed Railway Exhibition, here, today.

"We have committed to and are awarding the contract to China Railway so we can speed up the project, he said.

He said keeping in mind how critical a good transportation network is for economic growth and social inclusion in Malaysia's journey to become a high-income nation, his ministry is working hard to identify new railway lines that will enhance the existing rail network especially within the Klang Valley.


----------



## Neb81

nazrey said:


> *China Railway awarded Gemas-JB rail project *
> BY SHAREN KAUR - 11 DECEMBER 2015 @ 12:07 PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/news/2015/12/116776/china-railway-awarded-gemas-jb-rail-project
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is awarding the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double tracking project (EDTP) to China Railway, says Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai.
> 
> Liow said the Gemas-JB line will complete the whole electrified double tracking rail network up to Padang Besar.
> 
> Currently, there are 1,641.4km of railway network in Malaysia, of which 46 per cent are electrified double tracks.
> 
> The completion of the Gemas-JB EDTP in 2020 will increase the number to 58 per cent.
> 
> Liow was speaking at the opening ceremony of the China High Speed Railway Exhibition, here, today.
> 
> "We have committed to and are awarding the contract to China Railway so we can speed up the project, he said.
> 
> He said keeping in mind how critical a good transportation network is for economic growth and social inclusion in Malaysia's journey to become a high-income nation, his ministry is working hard to identify new railway lines that will enhance the existing rail network especially within the Klang Valley.


While they are doing to the double tracking, they should take the opportunity to quad-track from JB to Kulai, or at the very least to Kempas junction, to allow for a Komuter service in JB without conflicting with ETS/Intercity services on what would be the most heavily used stretch in future. If the Tj. Pelepas and Pasir Gudang braches are used for the commuter, which seems pretty obvious, along with a route to Senai/Kulai, you could wind up with the line from Kempas into JB being used by *three* Komuter routes, as well as InterCity services. Quad-tracking now would save an awful lot of congestion and expensive retro-fitted upgrades in future. 

Ideally, I'd also take advantage of economies of scale and integration of works to double track and electrify the Tj. Pelepas and Pasir Gudang branches now (with a spur on the Tj.P branch to the 2nd link checkpoint, or if possible, Tuas), along with some basic no-frills stations, and get the works needed for a Komuter system for much less disruption and cost as part of a much larger project. Any JB komuter line that can link up directly to the MRT at Tuas will be a goldmine, given the number of Malaysian workers who commute into Jurong. It'd also get a ton of traffic off the causeways.


----------



## AsHalt

^^ I doubt the SG government would look kindly to let MY to have that line into Singapore...
Would just prefer to have a better shuttle from JB and the MY CIQ and they can just take the "transport to Tuas".
Either way most blue collars in JB doesn't goes specifically to Tuas... Some goes to Ubi and so on....


----------



## bagus70

Whatever the justification are made, even on the strongest economic justification, Singaporean will vehemently refuse to have a railway line from Malaysia penetrating their territory like it used to be.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

The HSR will go across the straits,afaik. There's also the planned RTS (metro) between Johore and Singapore


----------



## bagus70

I think HSR is special exception


----------



## AsHalt

^^ it is an exception, and a pretty painful exception; if I wanna to be nationalist about it.

Good thing the discussions are progressing kinda smoothly...


----------



## atmapgnew

^^ Well 'surrendering' Tanjung Pagar station (including the accompanying lands) to SG is also a 'pretty painful' experience to MY but it was done nonetheless for the sake of 'good neighbourliness' with SG eh !!!


----------



## Sunfuns

It's a strange kind of thing to be nationalist about. It's only a transport infrastructure meant for use by both sides. Probably more by Singaporeans since they are richer.


----------



## AsHalt

Sunfuns said:


> It's a strange kind of thing to be nationalist about. It's only a transport infrastructure meant for use by both sides. Probably more by Singaporeans since they are richer.


Nationalist can be bout lots of stuff. 

I would say most likely Malaysians would use such links rather than the Singaporeans ,cos SG have all the stuff ,just that going to JB is to get it cheaper, while the JB people is using the link for work, which is more if compared to the ones going to JB just to get stuff for cheap


----------



## nazrey

http://homepage.ktmb.com.my/


----------



## Dave B

*Intercity Trains 20/21 and 35/36*

KTMB has stated all Intercity services between Padang Besar and Gemas will be handled exclusively by ETS equipment. I am enquiring about the fate of Intercity Trains 20/21 - is there a date set for discontinuing these trains between Hat Yai Junction and Gemas? The rumor is mid-February 2016. Also, does anyone have information on the fate of Trains 35/36 between Padang Besar and Butterworth? 

Any factual information is appreciated.

Dave Bernstein
Editor
Thai Railway Guide


----------



## Wisarut

As Peninsular express service will be terminated in Feb 2016, there is a great dilemma for both KTMB and SRT to make a proper connection - if KTMB wants to keep the first train to depart from Padang Besar at 6.40 AM (Malaysia standard time), this implication mean the first DMU service will have to depart from Hatyai at 4 AM in the morning (Thailand standard time)


----------



## SgWay

Dave B said:


> KTMB has stated all Intercity services between Padang Besar and Gemas will be handled exclusively by ETS equipment. I am enquiring about the fate of Intercity Trains 20/21 - is there a date set for discontinuing these trains between Hat Yai Junction and Gemas? The rumor is mid-February 2016. Also, does anyone have information on the fate of Trains 35/36 between Padang Besar and Butterworth?
> 
> Any factual information is appreciated.
> 
> Dave Bernstein
> Editor
> Thai Railway Guide


Passenger service between Gemas and Padang Besar will exclusively be provided by the KTMB electric train service by Feb 2016. An official announcement has not been made but KTMB staff on FB seem to confirm this rumour.

SRT will provide a twice daily service using DMU between Padang Besar and Hatyai. This seem to coincide with KTMB move to go all electric from Gemas-Padang Bedar

I agree with Wisarut. The schedule of the Padang Besar-Hatyai service seem inconvenient. The capacity is also very low. At most 400 passengers/day while there will be up to 24 ETS services per day along the Gemas-Pasang Besar stretch by 2016.

Substituting the Padang Besar-Hatyai stretch with express bus service seems more practical.


----------



## Dave B

SgWay said:


> Passenger service between Gemas and Padang Besar will exclusively be provided by the KTMB electric train service by Feb 2016. An official announcement has not been made but KTMB staff on FB seem to confirm this rumour.
> 
> SRT will provide a twice daily service using DMU between Padang Besar and Hatyai. This seem to coincide with KTMB move to go all electric from Gemas-Padang Bedar
> 
> I agree with Wisarut. The schedule of the Padang Besar-Hatyai service seem inconvenient. The capacity is also very low. At most 400 passengers/day while there will be up to 24 ETS services per day along the Gemas-Pasang Besar stretch by 2016.
> 
> Substituting the Padang Besar-Hatyai stretch with express bus service seems more practical.


KTMB Call Center sent me an e-mail confirming termination of 20/21 between Hat Yai and Gemas in February 2016 (date was not specified, however KTMB e-ticket is accepting ticket reservations through 20 February). What was not addressed is when 35/36 will cease operation in Malaysia. As Wisarut states, it is possible neither KTMB or SRT have agreed when this will take place due to the 1954 agreement.

Dave Bernstein


----------



## nazrey

*KTM ETS*









http://railtravelstation.com/








http://railtravelstation.com/








http://railtravelstation.com/








http://railtravelstation.com/








http://railtravelstation.com/


----------



## Wisarut

SgWay said:


> I agree with Wisarut. The schedule of the Padang Besar-Hatyai service seem inconvenient. The capacity is also very low. At most 400 passengers/day while there will be up to 24 ETS services per day along the Gemas-Pasang Besar stretch by 2016.
> 
> Substituting the Padang Besar-Hatyai stretch with express bus service seems more practical.


Already have a slow red bus and a speed demon red van between Hatyai city to Thai side of Padang Besar. The problem is there is no cross border service to Malaysia side of Padang Besar while the checkpoint in question is just before reaching Thai side of Padang Besar and Malaysian authority has prohibited any Thai companies from running buses from crossing the border.


----------



## Neb81

AsHalt said:


> ^^ I doubt the SG government would look kindly to let MY to have that line into Singapore...
> Would just prefer to have a better shuttle from JB and the MY CIQ and they can just take the "transport to Tuas".
> Either way most blue collars in JB doesn't goes specifically to Tuas... Some goes to Ubi and so on....


Either way, it would be wise to quad-track JB at least to Kempas Junction now, and ideally electrify and double the PTP and Pasir Gudang branches, as JB is crying out for a decent transit system and given the volume of commuters in southern Johore make it a lucrative market.

As far as cross-strait traffic is concerned, I think there is some wiggle room here if the discussions are handled as technical rather than point-scroing politics. 

* Both JB city, SPAD and LTA would benefit from getting Malaysian commuters off the roads, and especially the old causeway. 

* LTA and SMRT wold benefit from getting more ridership for the MRT Tuas extension

* KTM would benefit from a modal shift in Johor commuter traffic to a new Komuter network in JB, which would be made far more viable if it linked into Singapore.

Whilst running a Komuter link into Woodlands CIQ has superficial appeal, as does the cross border transit, both suffer serious downsides:

* The existing causeway line cannot be doubled due to the presence of the water main.

* Woodlands CIQ is not connected to any Singaporean mass transit, making it effectively a dead end.

* Woodlands CIQ existing train facilities are not set up for mass transit and expansion is difficult due to layout.

Tuas offers a lot of win-win benefit - more ridership for SMRT and KTM, and would take a lot of commuter burden off woodlands CIQ, and the chronic congestion in JB to the far less congested Tuas and outside of JB entirely. Whilst not all workers work in Jurong/Tuas, many do. Meanwhile Tuas is built on reclaimed land and is already going to be remodelled for the Tuas MRT, providing an opportunity for a new high-throughput mass transit interchange.

The Woodlands-JB dedicated transit link is - in my view - a kludge solution that embodies the failure of Singaporean and Malaysian transit agencies to co-operate by ensuring any cross border jouney involves no less than three modes of transport and two en-route changes and Q-ing for border control twice. 

Had the authorities been able to agree to replace or expand the causeway to make a double or a quad-track electrified KTM line feasible, then running a Komuter service through JB Sentral, past Woodlands and interchanging with the MRT and Kranji - with a co-located CIQ there for transit users only - would be a great solution, either instead or as well as Tuas. Alternatively, the same could be done in reverse, with the MRT being extended to a Komuter interchange at JB Sentral or JB 2nd Link CIQ. Either way, co-locating CIQ facilities (so only Q once for immigration) and directly linking transit systems (so only one change of transit system) is the crucial thing to getting people out of cars, off bikes, and off the roads. 

Sovereignty could be easily satisfied by placing fixed infrastructure ownership by KTM in Singapore and/or LTA in Malaysia in a locally based private company formed under local rules, that leases the assets to KTM/LTA for a peppercorn rent. Failing that the local rail infrastructure authority (i.e. LTA or KTM) would technically own the asset, but which would again rent/lease it for a peppercorn rent to the foreign operator, who would be responsible for it on a day to day basis and have guaranteed access for X years.


----------



## luacstjh98

I am still of the opinion that the JB-Singapore RTS should be built to KTM gauge and operated by KTM Komuter EMUs as a part of the Komuter network, under license from LTA.

Optionally, have it as an extension of the Thomson-East Coast Line to Bukit Chagar, but do you guys really want that?


----------



## nazrey

Class 93 EMU ETS205 and ETS206 coupled (MU) at Butterworth. Both were assembled at the Malaysian CRRC plant 









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/675558118877564928


----------



## nazrey

*ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK*
GEMAS – JOHOR BAHRU (starting 2016)
http://www.mot.gov.my/SiteCollectionDocuments/Darat/Gemas-JB bi.pdf


----------



## Neb81

luacstjh98 said:


> I am still of the opinion that the JB-Singapore RTS should be built to KTM gauge and operated by KTM Komuter EMUs as a part of the Komuter network, under license from LTA.
> 
> Optionally, have it as an extension of the Thomson-East Coast Line to Bukit Chagar, but do you guys really want that?


Either would be much better than the current proposals, in my view, especially if it can be done in such a way that CIQ clearence is co-located so passengers don't have to go through the whole Alighting - Queuing - Security - Reboarding ritual twice. 

Personally, I'd like to see both the causeway and 2nd link have rail transit, and it might make the governments more ready to reach a deal if both "win" - i.e. if the Thonson line gets extended to Bkt. Chagar (with co-located CIQ there), whilst the Komuter PTP line gets extended to Tuas and directly links into the MRT (with co-located CIQ). That way everyone wins, including the passenger.

You could do the reverse and have KTM do the woodlands run, but given the MRT has headway and can move more passengers per hour, it makes more sense to put that on the busier link.


----------



## luacstjh98

I think it'd be wise to see how the link at Woodlands works out before LTA/KTMB commit to a second KTM track into Tuas.

Unless they're planning to build a branch of the WCL into Nusajaya, because for now, all the plans I see call for BRT systems. If it really does end up as a BRT, there's a business opportunity for cross-border bus services between Nusajaya and Tuas Link MRT.


----------



## ddes

Neb81 said:


> Either way, it would be wise to quad-track JB at least to Kempas Junction now, and ideally electrify and double the PTP and Pasir Gudang branches, as JB is crying out for a decent transit system and given the volume of commuters in southern Johore make it a lucrative market.
> 
> As far as cross-strait traffic is concerned, I think there is some wiggle room here if the discussions are handled as technical rather than point-scroing politics.
> 
> * Both JB city, SPAD and LTA would benefit from getting Malaysian commuters off the roads, and especially the old causeway.
> 
> * LTA and SMRT wold benefit from getting more ridership for the MRT Tuas extension
> 
> * KTM would benefit from a modal shift in Johor commuter traffic to a new Komuter network in JB, which would be made far more viable if it linked into Singapore.
> 
> Whilst running a Komuter link into Woodlands CIQ has superficial appeal, as does the cross border transit, both suffer serious downsides:
> 
> * The existing causeway line cannot be doubled due to the presence of the water main.
> 
> * Woodlands CIQ is not connected to any Singaporean mass transit, making it effectively a dead end.
> 
> * Woodlands CIQ existing train facilities are not set up for mass transit and expansion is difficult due to layout.
> 
> Tuas offers a lot of win-win benefit - more ridership for SMRT and KTM, and would take a lot of commuter burden off woodlands CIQ, and the chronic congestion in JB to the far less congested Tuas and outside of JB entirely. Whilst not all workers work in Jurong/Tuas, many do. Meanwhile Tuas is built on reclaimed land and is already going to be remodelled for the Tuas MRT, providing an opportunity for a new high-throughput mass transit interchange.
> 
> The Woodlands-JB dedicated transit link is - in my view - a kludge solution that embodies the failure of Singaporean and Malaysian transit agencies to co-operate by ensuring any cross border jouney involves no less than three modes of transport and two en-route changes and Q-ing for border control twice.
> 
> Had the authorities been able to agree to replace or expand the causeway to make a double or a quad-track electrified KTM line feasible, then running a Komuter service through JB Sentral, past Woodlands and interchanging with the MRT and Kranji - with a co-located CIQ there for transit users only - would be a great solution, either instead or as well as Tuas. Alternatively, the same could be done in reverse, with the MRT being extended to a Komuter interchange at JB Sentral or JB 2nd Link CIQ. Either way, co-locating CIQ facilities (so only Q once for immigration) and directly linking transit systems (so only one change of transit system) is the crucial thing to getting people out of cars, off bikes, and off the roads.
> 
> Sovereignty could be easily satisfied by placing fixed infrastructure ownership by KTM in Singapore and/or LTA in Malaysia in a locally based private company formed under local rules, that leases the assets to KTM/LTA for a peppercorn rent. Failing that the local rail infrastructure authority (i.e. LTA or KTM) would technically own the asset, but which would again rent/lease it for a peppercorn rent to the foreign operator, who would be responsible for it on a day to day basis and have guaranteed access for X years.


Do you even understand Johor Bahru and Malaysia to be churning out crap like that?

Firstly, the 'Tebrau Shuttle' is a commendable effort on the part of Malaysia to commit to alleviating the congestion along the Causeway. Its birth was accidental: the launch of electrified double-tracked service from Gemas to Padang Besar via KL Sentral necessitated a suspension of the coal-powered E&O Singapore to KL Sentral service. Gemas - Singapore would be left without service. Hence, the decision was undertaken to have trains running JB Sentral - Gemas v.v., and JB Sentral - Woodlands. The shorter journey on the former sector allowed trains to run more frequently, timed to connect with the first tranche of JB Sentral - Woodlands schedules.

You mentioned that it should be discussed from a technical aspect only, but I disagree as it ignores certain crucial facts such as demographics. Do NOT let Iskandar Development Region fool you - that's all in the distant future. Do not let arrogance also cloud your judgement.

Firstly, aside from Galang Patah, a relatively new township more conveniently accessed via Tuas, the bulk of Southern Johor traffic today commuting into Singapore, lives within 10km of the Causeway. The population centres are currently Bukit Indah, Skudai, Johor Bahru, Mount Austin, Tebrau and Pasir Gudang. This corresponds to a distance north and beween Lim Chu Kang and Punggol in Singapore. To propose that Tuas to REPLACE Woodlands, easily up to a 30km drive from JB Sentral to Tuas Checkpoint through JB, is ridiculous and demonstrates a lack of understanding of Singapore and JB and the commuters.

Secondly, Malaysia is fairly new to urban planning, and I would say Singapore isn't the best at it either. Just look at China: they took Singapore's URA urban planning tips and scaled it too large. Furthermore, rail transit is perceived negatively, from a property price point of view. Public transport is perceived as disrupting the demographics, bringing in the poor and foreign workers as they are most likely the ones to use public transport.


----------



## nazrey

AnakSP_92 said:


> *BUTTERWORTH - PADANG BESAR - BUTTERWORTH*
> 
> (New Route for KTM Komuter Northern Sector)
> 
> *SCHEDULE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FARES*


*KTM Komuter service from Butterworth to Padang Besar launched*
BY PATRICK LEE Friday, 1 January 2016 | MYT 1:06 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/01/01/ktm-komuter-service-butterworth-padang-besar/










The KTM Komuter service at Butterworth Railway Station. - The Star filepic

PETALING JAYA: A new northern KTM Komuter service will run from Butterworth, Penang to Padang Besar, Perlis starting this Friday.

A statement posted on KTM Komuter's Twitter handle (@ktmkomuter) said that the train will stop at 13 stations through Penang, Kedah and Perlis.

It is a 157.8km trip that will take about 105 minutes to complete one-way, the statement added.

The new ride is the second commuter rail service to be launched in north Malaysia.

It comes three months after national train company KTM Berhad (KTMB) launched its Komuter Utara service, linking Kamunting in Perak to Gurun in Kedah.

The new train ride will stop at the following stations (in order):

Butterworth, Bukit Tengah, Bukit Mertajam, Tasik Gelugor, Sungai Petani, Gurun, Kobah, Alor Setar, Anak Bukit, Kodiang, Arau, Bukit Ketri and Padang Besar.

One-way tickets will be priced from RM1 to RM11.40 for adults, with a 50% discount for senior citizens, the disabled and children aged 4 to 12.

The service will initially run with six trips taken a day.

Three of them will depart from Padang Besar for Butterworth at 5.45am, 10.45am and 3.30pm.

The other three will depart from Butterworth for Padang Besar at 8am, 12.50pm and 6.30pm.

The service will be using an Electric Multiple Unit trainset, with three coaches for passengers.

It did not say how many riders it could potentially carry on each run.

However, previous reports suggest that similar trains would have a seating capacity of 185 and enough standing space for 290 people.

The statement also added that the Butterworth-Padang Besar Electric Train Service (ETS) will be discontinued with immediate effect..

For more information, you can check KTMB's website (www.ktmb.com.my), call its hotline at 03-22671200 or view posts on its Twitter handle (@ktmkomuter).


----------



## nazrey

*New Kuantan-Mentakab rail link in the offing*
BY GURMEET KAUR Wednesday, 13 January 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/01/13/new-rail-link-in-the-offing/










PETALING JAYA: A new double-track rail line linking Mentakab to Kuantan in Pahang is being planned and it will be entirely financed by the private sector.

According to sources, this will be the first time the infrastructure is fully borne by a private sector entity with the Government not having to bear any operational or financial risk.

“The project has been approved by the top level officials in the Government and is expected to be announced soon,” said a source.

“An entity from China has expressed interest to undertake the project.”

The general rule of thumb for constructing a new rail line is RM40mil to RM60mil per km. This means it may cost around RM5bil or more to build the Mentakab-Kuantan track.

Mentakab is about 120km west of Kuantan by road and currently has a railway station operated by Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB).

A rail line connecting the two towns will accelerate the growth of Kuantan Port which is shaping up to be a major centre for trade, particularly with China.

It been reported that about RM4bil had been invested into the development of the Kuantan Port, which is expected to be recognised as an international port this year.

The rail line is expected to used mainly to transport cargo although it may include passenger services, according to industry players.

China’s Guangxi Beibu Gulf International Port Group Co Ltd has a 40% stake in Kuantan Port Consortium Sdn Bhd – the operator of Kuantan Port. It had bought that stake from IJM Corp Bhd for RM310mil two years ago.

The Government had announced plans to open up the inter-city freight and rail commuter services to the private sector as had been done successfully in many other countries. Currently, the Government-owned KTMB is the sole operator for train and rail commuter services in the country.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai was quoted as saying that the ministry hoped to see the approval of train operators this year as the railway sector continued to be one of the ministry’s priorities in 2016.

In the bigger scheme of things there is a plan for a train linking Kuala Lumpur to Kuantan via Mentakab.

The present east coast rail connection that is operated by the loss-making KTMB does not go through Kuantan. It runs from Kuala Lumpur to Gemas, Mentakab, Pasir Mas and Tumpat in Kelantan.

There is a railway line from Mentakab to Kerteh, Terengganu, but this is mainly to serve the transport of petroleum products.

A direct rail link to Kuala Lumpur would spur the development of the east cost as envisioned under the East Coast Economic Region master development plan.

One Chinese rail infrastructure based firm with notable presence in Malaysia is China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC).

The Hong Kong-listed CRCC is China’s largest state-owned construction company with a presence in over 60 countries.

It set up operations in Malaysia in 2012 through subsidiary CRCC Malaysia Bhd and to date has amassed an order book of almost RM16bil.

The Government awarded the Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double tracking project worth about RM8bil to CRCC last month.

A CRCC-led consortium is also reportedly eyeing the high speed rail project from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore.

Recently, the China Railway group emerged as a 40% partner in the joint venture that won the bid for a 60% stake in the 486-acre Bandar Malaysia project for RM7.41bil. For its part in the purchase, China Railway said it would pay RM2.64bil.



> http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/defaul...-public-transport-master-plan-final-draft.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

SgWay said:


> Passenger service between Gemas and Padang Besar will exclusively be provided by the KTMB electric train service by Feb 2016. An official announcement has not been made but KTMB staff on FB seem to confirm this rumour.
> 
> SRT will provide a twice daily service using DMU between Padang Besar and Hatyai. This seem to coincide with KTMB move to go all electric from Gemas-Padang Bedar
> 
> I agree with Wisarut. The schedule of the Padang Besar-Hatyai service seem inconvenient. The capacity is also very low. At most 400 passengers/day while there will be up to 24 ETS services per day along the Gemas-Pasang Besar stretch by 2016.
> 
> Substituting the Padang Besar-Hatyai stretch with express bus service seems more practical.


the issue is that the immigration office on Thai side opened from 5 AM to 9 PM (6 AM - 8 PM Malaysia time) - Worse, Malaysian immigration refuses to allow Thai buses to go across the border, so Thai government has forbidden Malaysian buses not to go beyond 5 Southern provinces [Songkla, Satun, Pattani, Yala and Narathiwat] 
http://immigration.go.th/FAQs/faq07/imm6.html


----------



## nazrey

http://blog.malaysia-asia.my/2015/07/ets-train-kl-to-butterworth-padang-besar.html


----------



## nazrey

JB Sentral station, Johor









https://www.facebook.com/ATOpshot


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Locomotive*
@ Butterworth Depot, Penang









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8564844478/

Butterworth loco depot and carriage and wagon repairs is now officially closed and most staff are moving to the new depot at Bukit Tengah, but locos are still stabled and serviced here, but not for much longer. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563570543/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563580457/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8564697704/in/photostream/

@ Bukit Tengah depot, Penang









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23992803310/

Ransomes & Rapier 10 ton Hand Crane, Bukit Tengah Depot (Butterworth)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23992446290/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23992294750/


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

World 2 World said:


> :cheers:


Bravo!!!..congrats to MMC-GAMUDA because successfully delivered EDTP..
#innovationnation
#MalaysiaBoleh


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> @ BUTTERWORTH STATION
> KTM ETS (NEGERI SEMBILAN-MALACCA-KUALA LUMPUR-SELANGOR-PERAK-KEDAH-PENANG-PERLIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/malayanrailways


BUTTEWORTH STATION, PENANG

View of Penang Island from Butterworth by Marufish, on Flickr
Panoramic view of Penang Island by Marufish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Papar Sabah Railway Station









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...1024px-SabahStateRailway-StationPapar-05a.jpg

Railway station in Beaufort









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...24px-SabahStateRailway-ModernCar-Beaufort.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*SABAH RAILWAY SYSTEMS*
Vulcan Steam Locomotive by North Borneo Railway

North Borneo Train by Zainol Che Omar, on Flickr
The tail end by stratman² (2 many pix and busy), on Flickr
North Borneo Railway coach interior by stratman² (2 many pix and busy), on Flickr

DMU Train (from China) by Sabah State Railway Department (JKNS)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.../1024px-Beaufort_Sabah_Railway-Station-01.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...px-SabahStateRailway-NewWaggon-InsideView.jpg

New DMU train (from Japan) by Sabah State Railway Department (JKNS)









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=767665856699931&id=757093777757139















http://wind.ap.teacup.com/applet/ottotto/archive?b=20​


----------



## nazrey

Gemas Junction, Negeri Sembilan

Gemas Station by -shinyai-
Tanjung Putri Blue Tiger by -sepurinter-
Blue Tiger 26119 makes an appearance on a passenger train, with a service from Woodlands to Butterworth, at Gemas new station. by -steveworthy2062-
Station Stop Gemas, Malaysia by -Clay Gilliland-
KTM Class 93 with ETS 9204 Gemas - Padang Besar in Gemas Station by -Adhit Jhauhary-


----------



## nanth_abc

Could anyone tell me where I can download an official Malaysia railway map. I can't find map on the ktmb website.


----------



## nazrey

Download here >>> http://www.ktmb.com.my/ktmb/uploads...rs Jadual Tren Intercity 15 Jul 2016 v2_0.pdf












> http://www.ktmb.com.my/ktmb/index.p...cWJhUT09&sub=YTRSSkczSldsb0oyUnN2eG5mdGhyZz09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seacitymaps.com/malaysia/malaysia_rail_map.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Modern Transport Hub*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










JKNS HQ









ภาพจาก benz

New JKNS platform, Tanjung Aru station









From benz








From benz


----------



## nanth_abc

Many thanks to nazrey.


----------



## nazrey

JB Sentral station

Johor Bahru #nightshot #bluehour by -Rama Nusjirwan-


----------



## nazrey

KTM electric locomotive

KTMB's Electric Locomotive EL002 by -burunghantu75-

KTM ETS

KTM Class 93 with CRS Zhuzhu by -Adhit Jhauhary-


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS

DSC_0341 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0340 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0339 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0337 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0336 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0334 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0327 by -burunghantu75-


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS

DSC_0347 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0348 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0324 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0303 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0321 by -burunghantu75-


----------



## nazrey

*Tanjung Aru Station & JKNS HQ*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah









From thienzieyung



















New JKNS Train


----------



## nazrey

*Electric trains to have wifi service, says Liow*
Saturday, 15 October 2016 | MYT 10:17 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/10/15/wifi-on-electronic-train-services/

IPOH: The Electric Train Service (ETS) will be equipped with wireless internet to keep passengers connected when travelling.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai said the ministry gave its full support to a suggestion by the people for the ETS to be equipped with wifi as an effort towards the transformation of the country's transportation system.

"So far, the public is happy with the ETS service and the modernised railway stations, while the remaining old stations will be restored.

“Besides wifi, we also have to make sure the coaches are clean," he told reporters at the Perak MCA convention.

On average, 6,000 people travelled with the ETS daily on normal days while on weekends and public holidays, the volume of passengers doubled to 12,000.

On the National Transportation Council, Liow said the initiative, which was announced on Monday, was scheduled to hold its first meeting by year's end.

He said for a start, the meeting would focus on the coordination of the transportation system nationwide so that no state is left behind.

Meanwhile, the convention passed eight resolutions, including a pledge to give full support to 1Malaysia campaign and the politics of moderation introduced by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak as it ensured racial harmony in the country.

The party also supported the transformation plan, including a proposal to amend the constitution to ensure MCA was stronger for the 14th general election.

The convention also unanimously condemned street protest and political demonstrations as they threatened the country's peace and harmony apart from disrupting daily activities.

In GEORGE TOWN, Liow said his ministry was working closely with the Thailand government to continue expanding the ETS from Padang Besar to Hat Yai city.

He said the Thai government had shown keen interest in extending the line as currently the train only reached Padang Besar from Kuala Lumpur.

“Following the discussion with our counterpart, the expansion work on the current ETS line from Padang Besar to Hat Yai is ongoing and we are optimistic that the project will be completed by 2020," he told reporters after officiating the Penang MCA annual convention.

Liow said his ministry and KTMB had agreed to add 10 more ETS trains next year, to meet increasing passenger demands.

"Currently, KTMB has 38 ETS trains and serves the Gemas-Padang Besar route twice a day.

“Each train has six coaches that can accommodate up to 300 passengers at any one time and this is still unable to meet the demand," he added. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*More ETS coaches on the way*
BY CHAN LI LEEN Sunday, 16 October 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...inistry-to-double-frequency-of-train-service/

IPOH: The Transport Ministry is acquiring more coaches to double the frequency of the Electric Train Service (ETS).

*Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai said having already bought 10 coaches previously, it would be securing another 10 coaches in the years to come to meet commuters’ demand.*

“The number of trips available now is insufficient.

“There are requests to shorten the interval between each Kuala Lumpur-bound trip to 30 minutes or at least 60 minutes,” Liow, who is MCA president, told reporters after opening the state party convention here yesterday.

The ETS makes 36 trips on the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh-Padang Besar route with an average of 6,000 passengers daily on weekdays.

On weekends and public holidays, the number of passengers doubles, with 40 trips a day.

Liow also said train stations that are rundown will be refurbished while coaches will be kept clean at all times.

“There are requests for WiFi facilities to be made available, which I fully support because passengers will be able to work while commuting,” he added.

On the National Transportation Council, Liow said a meeting will be held by this year to discuss its agenda and terms of reference.

Liow, who is chairman of the consultative body aimed at resolving issues related to the key sector, said that among these matters, it will address the issue of increasing air traffic and passenger volume at the Sultan Azlan Shah Airport here.

Later in George Town, Liow said the electrified double track railway to connect Padang Besar and Haadyai is targeted to materialise by 2020.

“We have discussed the matter with the Thai transport minister and the Thai government has been very supportive.

“They are encouraged to see that we have completed the track from Kuala Lumpur to Padang Besar, so they want us to continue from Padang Besar to Haadyai, which we hope would one day go on to Bangkok.

“All this is being planned in stages,” he said at the Penang MCA convention.

Liow noted that the rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Padang Besar has received overwhelming response from both domestic and foreign tourists, resulting in the service being increased from the initial four to 17 a day.

Separately, he also called on the Penang government to resolve the land issue of Penang Port, which has remained unresolved over the eight years after the land was withdrawn by the state government.

He said the Government wants to develop the Swettenham Pier but is unable to do so without the state government’s support.

“I do not wish for the blame game to continue.

“I want to tell the state government to please resolve it immediately so that we can come up with good plans for Swettenham Pier.

“Now, there are more cruises coming back.

“The Malacca Port has become one of the biggest cruise ports and we want to develop the Penang port too but unfortunately, the state government is not giving the cooperation and support needed, and this has continued at the expense of the Penang people,” he said.


----------



## t2contra

Is there any plan for an ETS service from KL to JB?


----------



## luacstjh98

t2contra said:


> Is there any plan for an ETS service from KL to JB?


After the electrification/double-tracking project between Gemas and JB is completed around 2020...


----------



## ulamulaman

KUALA LUMPUR: The government is set to build a railway line spanning 600km from KL to Tumpat, Kelantan to rejuvenate development in the East Coast.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the project would be called the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL).

"This will spur a new wave of development to realise the socio-economic potential for the East Coast," he said.

The ECRL, he said, has been identified as a high-impact project which would serve as the backbone transport infrastructure for the ECER (East Coast Economic Region). Najib was speaking at the launch of the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) symposium on land public transport here today.
http://www.malaysiandigest.com/fron...ink-to-rejuvenate-east-coast-development.html

Are they going to revive this RM 70 billion project?? I hope so although the price is shockingly high even higher than kl-sin HSR at RM 60 billion.


----------



## t2contra

Maybe, it's the terrain, having to cut through jungle and mountains. But it is just RM10 b higher.


----------



## nazrey

I think you guy have lots of misunderstood here, RM70 billion is for SPAD total investments which include HSR..not for single project in ECRL :cheers:



> *Investing in public transport to catalyse Malaysian economy*
> October 18, 2016, Tuesday
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/10/18/investing-in-public-transport-to-catalyse-malaysian-economy/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Najib speaks at the Land Public Transport Commission’s Five Year Report launching ceremony,
> Exhibition and Symposium at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre yesterday. — Bernama photo
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Over RM70 billion investments in land public transport infrastructure projects have had significant catalytic effects on Malaysia’s economy, said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak.
> 
> “The investments in projects such as the Light Rapid Transit (LRT), Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) and High Speed Rail (HSR), has had wide-ranging catalytic effects on our economy.
> 
> “It will bring much benefits to the society, both immediately and in the longer term,” he added.
> 
> Najib, who is also Finance Minister, was speaking at the Land Public Transport Commission’s (SPAD) Five Year Report launching ceremony, Exhibition and Symposium at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre yesterday.
> 
> He said over the past five years, Malaysia had taken significant strides and made good progress on the National Land Public Transport Master Plan, as reflected by the higher public transport mode share of 22 per cent in 2015 from 10 per cent in 2009.
> 
> The government aimed to increase this share to 40 per cent by end-2020, he said.
> 
> “For this to happen, our land public transport system and policies must be more commuter-centric and responsive to fundamental demographic changes.
> 
> “More importantly, commuters must be convinced that public transport can serve their needs, and get them to their destinations reliably and comfortably,” he added.
> 
> Among investments lodged by the government for land public transport are the RM40.85 million for GoKL free city bus service, as well as, the RM548 million for bus services initiative called the Interim Stage Bus Support Fund.
> 
> The Prime Minister said the government had also invested RM20.6 million for the operationalisation of myBAS services by SPAD in Kangar since August 2015, in Seremban since January 2016 and in Ipoh since June 2016.
> 
> *Besides that, the government has also allocated RM760 million for the repairs, rehabilitation and upgrading works for the East Coast line from Gemas to Tumpat.*
> 
> Add to that, RM661 million has been invested in Bus Rapid Transit Sunway, a pilot project via public-private partnership, which started operations in June 2015.
> 
> In March 2012, the government increased the capacity for KTM Komuter services by investing RM1.89 billion to add 38 units of six-car train set.
> 
> This has contributed to the 45 per cent increase in KTM Komuter ridership from 96,798 daily in 2012 to 141,281 passengers daily at end-2015.
> 
> The government has also lodged investments to upgrade KTM Komuter’s ageing infrastructure, with RM1.41 billion investment for the rehabilitation exercise of the 20 year-old Klang Valley Double Track, Najib added. — Bernama


----------



## ulamulaman

Nope...I'm sure the budget is about rm70 bil now. Remember Sarawak report that said the cost of ECRL has been jacked up to Rm60 bil from RM 30 bil to help out 1mdb? In fact experts already stated the estimation of this project was RM 60b in 2013. Three years have passed and RM has fallen.. So I think it will get costlier as time goes by. Sorry I can't find the article that suggests cost of ecrl could have climbed up to rm70 bil now


----------



## ulamulaman

BTW is there Malaysia high speed rail dedicated thread here?


----------



## QalzimCity

Yes there is in few pages before this one... not sure bout the tittle... Maybe Kl-Sg high speed/bullet train..


There are so few news regarding on the high speed beside spad n lta had awarded study project to several firms... 
Malaysian forumers here dont usually hype, unless these projects are happening before their eyes


----------



## nazrey

ETS @ Alor Setar, Kedah



akif90 said:


>


----------



## JeebCheras

RM55b for ECRL


----------



## tjrgx

*CRRC delivers new trains for KL airport rail link*

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...eiled-for-kuala-lumpur-airport-rail-link.html

THE first CRRC Changchun EMU for Express Rail Link (ERL), the owner and operator of the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (Klia) rail link, was unveiled on October 20 by Malaysia’s transport minister Mr Liow Tiong Lai.

ERL signed a contract with CNR Changchun (now part of CRRC) in November 2014 for six four-car trains to supplement the fleet of six Siemens Desiro ET 425M EMUs introduced when the 57km standard-gauge line opened in 2002.

Two of the six trains will be used for Klia Ekspres, and four (including the first train) for Klia Transit stopping services. The 25kV 50Hz ac sets have a maximum speed of 160km/h with onboard features including infotainment systems, Wi-Fi, wheelchair compartments, and baggage racks. Each train will accommodate up to 540 passengers.

The new trains will enter service from March 2017, enabling ERL to boost capacity by 50% to meet surging ridership demand. With the full introduction of the new fleet, ERL plans to cut Klia Transit headways from 30 to 20-minutes off-peak and from 20 minutes to 15 minutes at peak times. Klia Ekspres services will continue to operate at 15-20 minute intervals.


----------



## ulamulaman

KUALA LUMPUR: The estimated cost for the new East Coast Rail Line project which will link Klang Valley, Pahang, Terengganu and Kelantan is RM55 billion.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced this in the 2017 Budget, adding that the government was committed to upgrading public transport in rural areas.

The 600-km rail will connect townships such as Port Klang, ITT Gombak, Bentong, Mentakab, Kuantan, Kemaman, Kerteh, Kuala Terengganu, Kota Bharu and Tumpat.

The project, which is part of the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) will be developed in several phases.









https://www.google.com.sg/amp/www.nst.com.my/node/182241/amp


----------



## nazrey

*Construction of RM7 bln rail network to start next month*
October 30, 2016, Sunday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/10/30/construction-of-rm7-bln-rail-network-to-start-next-month/










Liow (fifth right) with Tai Poh Yah Worshippers Organisation chairman Datuk Tan Keng Choo (fourth right) and others visit the buffer zone site. — Bernama photo

SEGAMAT: Construction of the Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double-Tracking Project (EDTP) costing RM7.13 billion will begin next month.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai said the construction of the 197-kilometre double-tracking rail network was expected to be completed by the end of 2020.

“We’re hoping that the project will have a positive impact on Johor’s economy specifically as well as the country in general,” he told reporters after visiting a railway site and its nearby areas that might be turned into buffer zones for the project, here yesterday.

Liow also visited a buffer zone site near Tai Poh Yah Worshippers Organisation temple near here.

He said in the meantime, the government would also review the proposed lands that would be turned into buffer zones so that the project would not affect the livelihood of the residents in the vicinity.

This came about after several quarters including the Tai Poh Yah Worshipper Organisation, appealed to the government over the taking over of their lands for the project.

With advanced technology, it could reduce land usage for buffer zones once the project was implemented, he said.

“We’ll see whether we can reduce land usage for the buffer zones,” Liow added.

He also said the government has always been concerned about the welfare of the people and thanked all parties involved for their support towards the project.

The EDTP provides capacity for trains to hit 160km per hour, with an operating speed limit of 140km per hour.

It covers several districts in Johor, namely Segamat, Kluang, Kulai and Johor Bahru.

Meanwhile, commenting on the cargo train derailment near the Batu Gajah station on Friday, Liow said Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) had been instructed to speed up the removal process to ensure that at least one rail line could be used today.

“I have instructed KTMB to speed up the (recovery) process of ETS (Electronic Train Service) from Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh,” he said, adding that the ETS would be restored in 48 hours. The government is concerned about ETS users.

“KTMB has been using bus services from Batu Gajah to Ipoh since yesterday. Today, 36 buses are in service,” he said.

In the 3.15am incident, the cement-laden cargo train from Kuang, Selangor to Tasek, Perak derailed at KM200.3 near the Batu Gajah station in Perak. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Confirmed: East Coast Rail Link project to be built, funded by China *
31 OCTOBER 2016 @ 3:32 PM BY LOKMAN MANSOR 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/10/...t-rail-link-project-be-built-funded-china?m=1

BEIJING, China: The East Coast Rail Link (ECRL), a 620km high-impact project under the 11th Malaysia Plan, will be built and funded by China, Treasury secretary-general Tan Sri Dr Mohd Irwan Serigar Abdullah confirmed today.

Speaking to Malaysian media upon arrival here as part of Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak’s delegation, he said the engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning (EPC) contract and a financing framework were among the agreements that he would sign during the visit.

The EPC contract will be awarded to China Communication Construction Company Ltd (CCCC) while the financing agreement will be with Export-Import Bank of China (EXIM).

“The Chinese investment in Malaysia will open up smaller towns like Mentakab, Dungun, and going up to Tumpat,” Mohd Irwan said.

He said when completed, the ECRL will make products from the East Coast more competitive due to cheaper transport costs, and raise the income of industries and businesses located along the rail link route.

Mohd Irwan said the decision to seek financing from China was due to the favourable terms offered.

“If you borrow in the international market you will not get the low interest rate that we will get. We haven’t finalised (the details) but we will get very competitive (rate) and the repayment period we expect to be 20 years,” he added.

Mohd Irwan said the government hopes to finalise the ECRL by end of this year so that construction on the project can start in early 2017.



>


----------



## stingstingsting

^^

Was this an unsolicited proposal from CCCC or was it put out to tender?


----------



## QalzimCity

Najib Briefed On China’s High Speed Rail While Travelling In One

TIANJIN – Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak was briefed on China’s High Speed Rail (HSR) by China Railway Thursday while travelling in one.

Najib, who is on a six-day official visit to China since Monday was travelling from Beijing to Tianjin, a major port city in northeastern China, located about 138.6km away, for a short visit.

Travelling by road takes nearly two hours between the two destinations but with HSR, which travels at 350km/hr, it takes less than 30 minutes.

HSR service in China was introduced in 2007, and has became a popular transportation mode with an annual ridership of over 1.1 billion last year. Its network has covered 28 of the country’s 33 provinces and regions and over 20,000km of route for the passenger-dedicated lines (PDLs).

China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC) is among several rail companies, including Korea Railroad Corporation (Korail) and East Japan Railway Company eyeing for the RM50 billion, 350km Kuala Lumpur-Singapore HSR which is expected to cut travel time to 90 minutes.

The project from Kuala Lumpur’s Bandar Malaysia and Singapore’s Jurong East is expected to be fully operational by 2026.



Najib, upon arrival at the Tianjin Railway Station was received by Tianjin Municipality Government Vice-Mayor Zhao Haishan.

He then met up with Secretary of Tianjin Municipal Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC), Li Hongzhong at the Tianjin State Guest House.

Najib and Li, together with Zhao later witnessed the signing of the Operation Agreement for the Integrated Seawater Desalination and salt-making project between Malaysian-owned XianDa Group and the Administrative Commission of Tianjin Economic-Technological Development Area for the integrated zero-liquid discharge desalination plant project here.

Xianda was represented by XianDa (Tianjin) Seawater Resources Development Co Ltd Group Chairman Mah Sau Cheong, while the Administrative Commission of Tianjin Economic-Technological Development Area was representd by its Managing Committee director, Wang Sheng.

It was reported in 2014 during a ground-breaking ceremony in Tianjin, XianDa Group planned to invest RMB15 billion (RM8 billion) to open an integrated zero-liquid discharge desalination plant here.

The plant will produce one million tonnes of clarified water and 600,000 tonnes of desalinated water per day.


----------



## nazrey

*Five years a tall order for ECRL project — Analysts*
November 4, 2016, Friday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/11/04/five-years-a-tall-order-for-ecrl-project-analysts/

KUCHING: The construction period of five years for the possible East Coast Rail Line (ECRL) project has been viewed as a “a tall order” and analysts are also skeptical about its construction commencement early next year.

The research arm of TA Securities Holdings Bhd (TA Securities) opined that the construction period of five years appears to be a tall order as well.

“*The construction of the first phase of the project between Klang Valley to Kuantan alone may take about five years to complete*,” it added in a note yesterday. “It may require more than a decade to complete the entire 600 kilometre rail line.”

It has been reported that China would provide RM55 billion in soft loans to Malaysia for the construction of the project, and at that amount, it translates into RM92 million per kilometre run.

“This is significantly higher than Ipoh-Padang Besar Northern Double Track at RM38 million per kilometre, Gemas-Johor Bahru Southern Double Track at an estimated cost of RM36 million per kilometre and Seremban-Gemas Double Track at RM36 million per kilometre,” it said.

It added, “*The project would be the single largest construction project to be implemented in Malaysia to-date*. However, we are reserved that the project could commence early next year as some time is required for finalization of the detailed design, land acquisition and tender exercise.”

Meanwhile, TA Securities noted that based on reports, Malaysia and China would also sign an engineering-and-construction contract on the project, of which, China would carry out the detailed engineering and design for the ECRL, procure all materials and equipment, and deliver the facility to Malaysia.

For the construction contract to be awarded to government-owned China Construction Communications Company (CCCC), there are terms that state it has to work with local partners, it said.

As CCCC would have to partner local contractors in this project, TA Securities believed Gamuda Bhd, IJM Corporations Bhd, WCT Holdings Bhd, Sunway Construction Group Bhd, Gadang Holdings Bhd and Fajarbaru Builder Group Bhd – which have related experience in railway construction and/ or earthwork, as potential beneficiaries of this mammoth project.

Piling contractors such as Econpile Holdings Bhd, Pintaras Jaya Bhd, Ikhmas Jaya Group Bhd could benefit from piling works for viaducts and bridges along the alignment.

It added, the first phase of the 600 kilometre rail line will be from the Klang Valley to Kuantan, second from Kuantan to Kuala Terengganu, and third from Kuala Terengganu to Kota Baru and Tumpat.

“In Budget 2017, it was announced that the project would connect townships such as Port Klang, Integrated Transport Terminal Gombak, Bentong, Mentakab, Kuantan, Kemaman, Kerteh, Kuala Terengganu and Kota Baru before ending in Tumpat,” it said.

Overall, TA Securities maintain its ‘neutral’ stance on the construction sector pending further development on the project.


----------



## nazrey

*Liow: ECRL study to be released when finalised*
BY NICHOLAS CHENG Tuesday, 15 November 2016 | MYT 5:25 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/11/15/liow-ecrl-study-to-be-released-when-finalised/










KUALA LUMPUR: The Government will release the feasibility study for the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) when it is finalised, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai in Parliament.

Opposition lawmakers had raised questions over the RM55bil, 620km-long rail line, quoting the project’s own consultant as saying that the estimated value of the ECRL should be about RM29bil.

Responding to the matter during his winding-up speech during the Budget 2017 debate Tuesday, Liow said the study was conducted in 2009 when the US dollar was at RM2.20.

He said the alignment of the rail link has also been extended - from 545km in the original study to 620km - to link Kuantan Port and Port Klang, which would require 50km of tunnelling work through the Titiwangsa range.

“This created a different alignment, for which we had to come up with a different costing. The Economic Planning Unit (EPU) will answer all the details. All these issues are being politicised to gain political mileage,” he said.

To a question by Sim Tze Tzin (PKR-Bayan Baru), Liow said the feasibility study on the ECRL falls under his Cabinet colleague Datuk Abdul Rahman Dahlan’s portfolio, but gave assurances that it would be released.

“We are a government that is transparent in our negotiations," Liow said.

Earlier in the day, Tony Pua (DAP-Petaling Jaya Utara) told a press conference at the Parliament lobby that the consultant was quoted in a report by HSS Integrated Sdn Bhd, which was hired by the East Coast Economic Region Development Council (ECERDC) to conduct a feasibility study in 2009.

In the report, it estimated that the project would cost RM29bil or RM53.2mil per kilometre. The project awarded to China Communications Construction Company would cost RM55bil or RM91.7mil per kilometre.

“The Government must justify why it awarded the contract which is 72.4% more expensive than the HSS study,” Pua said.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

*Sabah State Railway (Jabatan Keretapi Negeri Sabah)*

*Photo source* :Official Facebook






































Taken from: Lowyat.net


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...seremban-–-port-dickson-line.html?channel=540
> 
> *Malaysia to revive Seremban – Port Dickson line*
> Thursday, November 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MALAYSIA’s transport minister Mr Liow Tiong Lai announced on November 23 that the government is looking to adopt a public-private partnership structure to reopen the 39km branch from Seremban south of Kuala Lumpur to coastal town Port Dickson_
> 
> Much of the route was realigned in the 1970s, when passenger services were withdrawn. Freight traffic was suspended in July 2008 following the derailment of an oil train, which caused extensive damage to the track
> 
> ...


----------



## akif90

*KVMRT*



TWK90 said:


> *Regular testing of Kuala Lumpur MRT 1 as the opening day draws closer*
> 
> From my observation, during the testing, the trains were running on a headway of around 3 minutes, each direction.


----------



## akif90

*KLIA ERL NEW TRAIN*










*INTERIOR*

















http://economytraveller.com/klia-transit-services-increase-new-trains/


----------



## nazrey

*Mind the gap: ECRL can close east-west coast economic divide, says Najib*
BY AZURA ABASSYED UMAR ARIFF AND FAIRUZ MOHD SHAHAR - 28 NOVEMBER 2016 @ 10:02 PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/11/...se-east-west-coast-economic-divide-says-najib

PUTRAJAYA: Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak today said the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) will be the catalyst to close the economic gap between the east and west coasts. He said based on the government's calculation, the ECRL could give the extra boost of 1.5 per cent growth in terms of gross domestic product for the three states in the east coast. “Even more so when it (ECRL) is linked with Port Klang.

It will certainly stimulate the economy. “We need connectivity. Without connectivity, we cannot open (new economic) areas as we do in the west coast. “These areas need to be stimulated. If not, there will be a divide. We want to balance things out. 

This (the ECRL) is one of our big projects that can reduce the gap between the east and west coasts,” he said. Najib also brushed aside claims that the cost for the ECRL was too expensive. “This is untrue because they have to realise that every project has its own uniqueness from the aspects of topology. “If we are forced to build tunnels for example, and cut across swampland, then there will certainly be an increase in cost that we have to bear,” he said. 

The prime minister said the government would conduct benchmarking exercises and assessments as well as value managements to ensure the project has a cost the government could vouch for. “If we look at the whole deal, including the financing given by Exim Bank of China that has attractive terms and conditions, the project can be seen as an enabler to stimulate our economy.” 

Malaysia has sealed the deal to build the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) with China Communication Construction Company Ltd (CCCC), with financing via soft loans from Export-Import (Exim) Bank of China. The Engineering, Procurement, Construction and Commissioning agreement was recently signed between Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd, CCCC and China Communications Construction Company (M) Sdn Bhd. The project, estimated to cost RM55 billion, is one of the high-impact projects under the 11th Malaysia Plan. When completed, the 620km ECRL will make products from the east coast more competitive due to cheaper transport costs, and will raise the income of industries and businesses located along the rail link route. 

The project will have three phases - from Port Klang to the Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT) in Gombak; from ITT Gombak to Dungun; and from Dungun to Tumpat. 

*The government hopes to finalise the ECRL by the end of this year so that construction on the project can start in early 2017.*


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia by Paul Haywood, on Flickr


----------



## TWK90

*Ridership of the intercity electric train service*

*Source : MoT (Ministry of Transport)*

http://www.mot.gov.my/en/resources/quarter...cs-of-transport










*Current routes*

- Padang Besar - Kuala Lumpur - Gemas (approximately 700 km)
- Kuala Lumpur - Ipoh (approximately 210 km)
- Kuala Lumpur - Butterworth, Penang (approximately 380 km)

*Ridership of ETS service*

Q1 2015 : 375,000 passengers
Q2 2015 : 429,000 passengers
Q3 2015 : 585,000 passengers
Q4 2015 : 670,000 passengers
Q1 2016 : 732,000 passengers
Q2 2016 : 820,000 passengers
Q3 2016 : 980,000 passengers

*Daily ridership calculation*

Q1 2015 : 4,166 passengers per day
Q3 2016 : 10,652 passengers per day


----------



## nazrey

ETS GOLD FROM KUALA LUMPUR TO GEMAS
https://railtravelstation.com/2016/09/14/day-40-ets-gold-from-kuala-lumpur-to-gemas/


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR TO BUTTERWORTH*
https://railtravelstation.com/2016/10/01/ets-gold-kuala-lumpur-to-butterworth-by-train/


----------



## nazrey

*ETS GOLD FROM BUTTERWORTH TO KUALA LUMPUR*
https://railtravelstation.com/2016/09/13/day-39-ets-gold-from-butterworth-to-kuala-lumpur/






















































https://railtravelstation.com/2015/10/25/ets-gold-kuala-lumpur-to-gemas-by-train/








https://railtravelstation.com/2015/10/25/ets-gold-kuala-lumpur-to-gemas-by-train/


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR TO BUTTERWORTH AND PADANG BESAR
https://railtravelstation.com/2015/...pur-to-butterworth-and-padang-besar-by-train/




































































































BUTTORWORTH














































PADANG BESAR


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Taken from http://www.thestar.com.my/news/regi...ast-coast-rail-line-touted-as-a-game-changer/


----------



## FirzDaurens_

kay:


----------



## nazrey

https://railtravelstation.com/category/malaysia/ktm/








https://railtravelstation.com/category/malaysia/ktm/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL) - EAST COAST RAIL LINK*
http://www.mrl.com.my/


> New west-east railway in Malaysia
> 
> - Main line length : 534.8 km
> - Travel time under 4 hours
> - Standard gauge, up to 200 km/h
> - 18 km tunnel under the mountain
> - 8-car electric
> - Project timeframe : July 2017 - July 2024


----------



## Wisarut

nazrey said:


> *MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL) - EAST COAST RAIL LINK*
> http://www.mrl.com.my/


not a bad deal - but it would be a lot better if KTMB has rehabilitate the section from the Border Bridge to Pasir Mas so SRT can run the shuttle service from Hatyai/Yala/Sugei Golok to Wakaf Baru to link with this MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL)


----------



## luacstjh98

Wisarut said:


> not a bad deal - but it would be a lot better if KTMB has rehabilitate the section from the Border Bridge to Pasir Mas so SRT can run the shuttle service from Hatyai/Yala/Sugei Golok to Wakaf Baru to link with this MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL)


This will be standard gauge, so I doubt SRT's metre gauge line can connect to the ECRL like the SRT-KTM interchange at Padang Besar.

Expect to have to change trains.


----------



## QalzimCity

im happy with the 200km/h speed ecrl in standard gauge. i feel MY authority is reserving the high speed status for anything that can runs beyond 300km/h-cant wait for the kl-sg hsr


----------



## Wisarut

luacstjh98 said:


> This will be standard gauge, so I doubt SRT's metre gauge line can connect to the ECRL like the SRT-KTM interchange at Padang Besar.
> 
> Expect to have to change trains.


Easy Man - after those Thai passenger from Sugei Kolok have reached Wakaf Baru, they just simply going out and then purchase the tickets of that MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL) and wait until the boarding time has come - and the board the train ... and the reverse process is for those who want to head to Sugei Golok ... going out of Wakaf baru station of MALAYSIA RAIL LINK (MRL) and then walk to Wakaf baru station of KTMB to board the shuttle to Sugei Kolok or even Hat yai

Waiting by sleeping on the waiting chairs and even the platforms is something I have encountered countless times though.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

English Version


----------



## nazrey

IPOH STATION, PERAK

9352up KL Sentral Ipoh 28 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
9309dn Ipoh KL Sentral 01 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
9309dn Ipoh KL Sentral 03 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## TWK90

Latest ridership figure of the ETS, a long-distance intercity electric train service in Malaysia.

ETS was first launched in August 2010, starting with Kuala Lumpur - Ipoh route, about 200 km. Now the ETS route had been extended to about 700 kilometres long, served by a fleet of 15 sets of six-car trains.










*Source : MoT (Ministry of Transport)*

http://www.mot.gov.my/en/resources/rail-statistic










*Ridership of ETS service*

Q1 2015 : 375,000 passengers
Q2 2015 : 429,000 passengers
Q3 2015 : 585,000 passengers
Q4 2015 : 670,000 passengers
Q1 2016 : 732,000 passengers
Q2 2016 : 820,000 passengers
Q3 2016 : 980,000 passengers
Q4 2016 : 1,033,000 passengers

*Daily ridership from my calculation*

Q1 2015 : 4,166 passengers per day
Q4 2016 : 11,228 passengers per day

In a span less than 2 years, the daily ridership of the ETS service had almost tripled. With relatively faster speed (at 140 km/h) compared to buses, despite being more expensive, the service had been very popular.

In 2020, ETS may be extended to Johor Bahru. By then, it will be possible to ride ETS from northernmost border town (bordering TH) to southern border city (bordering SG), a 900+ km journey.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

The new indian-made DMU for Beaufort-Tenom route. Sabah State Railways (SSR) is getting 3 of this DMU type









source









source

The interior









source


----------



## The Polwoman

TWK90 said:


> Latest ridership figure of the ETS, a long-distance intercity electric train service in Malaysia.
> 
> ETS was first launched in August 2010, starting with Kuala Lumpur - Ipoh route, about 200 km. Now the ETS route had been extended to about 700 kilometres long, served by a fleet of 15 sets of six-car trains.
> 
> *Ridership of ETS service*
> 
> Q1 2015 : 375,000 passengers
> Q2 2015 : 429,000 passengers
> Q3 2015 : 585,000 passengers
> Q4 2015 : 670,000 passengers
> Q1 2016 : 732,000 passengers
> Q2 2016 : 820,000 passengers
> Q3 2016 : 980,000 passengers
> Q4 2016 : 1,033,000 passengers
> 
> *Daily ridership from my calculation*
> 
> Q1 2015 : 4,166 passengers per day
> Q4 2016 : 11,228 passengers per day
> 
> In a span less than 2 years, the daily ridership of the ETS service had almost tripled. With relatively faster speed (at 140 km/h) compared to buses, despite being more expensive, the service had been very popular.
> 
> In 2020, ETS may be extended to Johor Bahru. By then, it will be possible to ride ETS from northernmost border town (bordering TH) to southern border city (bordering SG), a 900+ km journey.


And that speed with metre gauge (very high). Imagine it with 1435mm! I think the alignment looks suitable for 200kph.


----------



## Wisarut

The Polman said:


> And that speed with metre gauge (very high). Imagine it with 1435mm! I think the alignment looks suitable for 200kph.


250 kph with minimum curve readjustment to fit high speed train would be more cost effective though


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ Yes, even that is likely possible. Tilting trains might also be an option to go up to 250/h on the stretches with most of the narrower curves. I already was surprised by the progress Malaysia made in a few years on railway tracks. I mean, look at other countries with similar incomes. In Latin America most countries will look with envy. Thailand same. Only China is more advanced in this sense but they have a vast amount of land with few hills and high densities, not to underestimate 1435mm. With the exception of the Borneo part the technology and reach by 2020 is barely less than say the Netherlands (where most trains go at a slow pace and some important towns are left without railways). Only the complexity and utilisation is different.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

*Updates on the ERCL project*



Rainbow_DASH said:


> Taken from http://www.thestar.com.my/news/regi...ast-coast-rail-line-touted-as-a-game-changer/


^^

Business NewsHome > Business > Business News
Wednesday, 29 March 2017
*RM 55bil East coast rail kicks off*




> PETALING JAYA: The East Coast Rail Line (ECRL), estimated at RM55bil and the largest ever railway project to be undertaken by the private sector, is poised to kick off.
> 
> Sources said some early specifications and breakdown of the tenders could be announced as early as next month. While construction companies have lined up to bid for the multi-billion-ringgit project, Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd (MRL) – the body under the Finance Ministry tasked to undertake the implementation of the ECRL – is said to have assembled a team and roped in personnel with rail expertise from the private sector.
> 
> According to sources, Yew Yow Boo, formerly from construction firm Gamuda Bhd, has been picked as one of the senior personnel tasked with overseeing the ECRL.
> 
> During his tenure with Gamuda, Yew was said to have been involved in the construction giant’s double-tracking projects.
> 
> “The feasibility study is completed and awaiting approval from the Land Public Transport Commission or SPAD,” said a source.
> 
> *More significantly, this will also be the first project outside the ambit of Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB), *he added.
> 
> *“The ECRL is expected to operate independently by another operator.*
> 
> *“It is also understood that its track lines will be that of standard gauge as compared to KTMB lines which are operated on meter gauge. With the standard gauge, the trains are able to run at a faster speed,”* said the source familiar with the rail industry.
> 
> KTMB, the main railway operator in Peninsular Malaysia, has services that include intercity passenger services, the cargo segment, electric train services and the KTM Komuter,
> 
> Prasarana Malaysia Bhd, a Finance Ministry-incorporated company, operates and owns the urban rail system.
> 
> *The newly-established MRL is the operator and owner of the 600km ECRL, a key catalytic infrastructure project for the East Coast Economic Region, providing the much-needed rail connection to Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang.*
> 
> China’s state-owned enterprise China Communications Construction Co Ltd (CCCC) will fund the project. Last November, the company said that it had secured the engineering, procurement and construction management contract to build the ECRL from MRL.
> 
> Besides this, it was reported that the project will also be financed via a soft loan from the Export-Import Bank of China.
> 
> *At the reported RM55bil cost, it will be the largest double-tracking rail project.
> 
> This cost includes the cost of several tunneling and underground scopes.*
> 
> CIMB Research, in a recent report, said that* 10% to 30% of the total contract value could be apportioned to local contractors.* This could mean a range of RM5.5bil to up to RM16.5bil worth of tenders to be rolled out in stages beginning from the middle of this year.
> 
> Among local contractors that could benefit from this project are companies such as Gamuda and IJM Corp Bhd, which have strong rail expertise.
> 
> The MRL recently launched a three-month public display of the ECRL and construction is targeted to start in July, barring major objections after the display period.
> 
> The rail alignment will connect Wakaf Baru in Kelantan to the Integrated Transport Terminal in Gombak and will eventually be extended to Port Klang.
> 
> The train will carry both passengers and freight, travelling up to 160km per hour.



Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ast-coast-rail-kicks-off/#cEYy1MjovFDtu7rD.99


----------



## tjrgx

*Malaysia orders hybrid DMUs from CRRC*

MALAYSIA’s Ministry of Communications signed two contracts with CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive for 22 metre-gauge multiple units at a ceremony in Changsha, China, on April 11.

The orders for Malayan Railways Corporation (KTM) have a total value of Yuan 1.32bn and comprise 13 regional hybrid DMUs and nine additional class 93 inter-city EMUs.

The 100km/h regional trains will be equipped with 60,000 Farad supercapacitors, which will store energy from the regenerative braking system for re-use during acceleration. Each four-car train will seat more than 500 passengers.

The 160km/h class 93s will supplement the fleet of 10 trains which entered service with KTM in September 2015. Each six-car train will seat 320 passengers.

Assembly will take place at CRRC Zhuzhou’s plant in Batu Gajah in the Malaysian state of Perak.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/crrc-zhuzhou-wins-malaysian-emu-order.html


----------



## luacstjh98

>13 regional hybrid DMUs

Are they for the Jungle Line, or a stopgap for the Gemas-JB stretch until EDTP is completed?


----------



## TWK90

luacstjh98 said:


> >13 regional hybrid DMUs
> 
> Are they for the Jungle Line, or a stopgap for the Gemas-JB stretch until EDTP is completed?


http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...to-take-a-train-to-kelantan-than-drive-there/

Those hybrid DMUs are for jungle line (Gemas - Tumpat).


----------



## TWK90

The Polman said:


> And that speed with metre gauge (very high). Imagine it with 1435mm! I think the alignment looks suitable for 200kph.


After some brief reading, I got a few more relevant information.

In the double tracking project for the main line, the minimum curve radius is 450 m. This is significantly better than the curve radius before the project which was 170 m.

Generally the line is designed for 160 km/h operation. However, in 2015......during the commissioning test (10,000 km run) of KTM Class 93 (ETS train), it did reach 176 km/h, thus being the highest speed on metre gauge track (1000 mm).

*Source : Xinhua*

*Link :* http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-09/08/c_134603682.htm



> CHANGSHA, Sept. 8 (Xinhua) -- The world's fastest meter-gauge multiple unit trains have been put into operation in Malaysia, according to its manufacturer Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd on Tuesday.
> 
> The Chinese company's *meter-gauge train broke the world record in 10,000 km operation tests with a high speed of 176 km per hour*, said Zhou Ande, an engineer with the company. Meter gauge is the system of narrow gauge railways and tramway with a track gauge of 1,000 mm.
> 
> The trains are welcomed by locals, slashing the travel time from Kuala Lumpur to Padang Besar by seven hours, said Zhou.
> 
> The deal signed in 2013 included ten train sets. The first set rolled off the assembly line last November with a designed speed of 160 km per hour.


----------



## atmapgnew

TWK90 said:


> After some brief reading, I got a few more relevant information.
> 
> In the double tracking project for the main line, the minimum curve radius is 450 m. This is significantly better than the curve radius before the project which was 170 m.
> 
> Generally the line is designed for 160 km/h operation. However, in 2015......during the commissioning test (10,000 km run) of KTM Class 93 (ETS train),* it did reach 176 km/h, thus being the highest speed on metre gauge track (1000 mm)*.
> 
> *Source : Xinhua*
> 
> *Link :* http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-09/08/c_134603682.htm



Just curious - has anyone disputed this till now ???


----------



## TWK90

atmapgnew said:


> Just curious - has anyone disputed this till now ???


Problem is that there are not many records done on 1000 mm gauge.

There were many records made on 1067 mm gauge, but not on 1000 mm gauge.

Some of the examples of records made on 1067 mm gauge were QR tilt train 210 km/h record in Australia, and the fastest narrow gauge speed record of all times is in South Africa, 245 km/h.

http://www.traintesting.com/SAR.htm


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Berapit Twin Bore Tunnel (Perak)









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI4DdJT3Af8


----------



## nazrey

*NEW:* Class 61 DMU for Malaysia's KTM, utilising supercapacitors, manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou









http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Fr0HlJX1q-KIxvhIHOxILw



ulamulaman said:


> Woah.. These are new ets trains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived safely in Zhuzhou, China yesterday to witness the ceremony to procure 13 Sets of Diesel Electric Multiple Unit and Additional Electric Train Set (ETS-2). I am very appreciative of the welcoming lunch which was hosted by chairman of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co. Ltd., Mr Zhou Qinghe.
> 
> I was also invited to have a tour of the manufacturing plant for a behind the scenes view of building trains and getting a first hand look at the technology that goes into producing the trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source fb dato seri liow tiong lai


----------



## atmapgnew

TWK90 said:


> Problem is that there are not many records done on 1000 mm gauge.
> 
> There were many records made on 1067 mm gauge, but not on 1000 mm gauge.
> 
> Some of the examples of records made on 1067 mm gauge were QR tilt train 210 km/h record in Australia, and the fastest narrow gauge speed record of all times is in South Africa, 245 km/h.
> 
> http://www.traintesting.com/SAR.htm


So that means KTMB can 'claim' that record for being the first to record such a speed on metre-gauge hehehe !!!


----------



## AsHalt

atmapgnew said:


> So that means KTMB can 'claim' that record for being the first to record such a speed on metre-gauge hehehe !!!


I thought they already had...


----------



## atmapgnew

AsHalt said:


> I thought they already had...


If not mistaken, KTMB themselves did not make this claim - only 'others' did, ie the manufacturers, reporters, enthusiasts, etc... hehehe !!!


----------



## t2contra

atmapgnew said:


> If not mistaken, KTMB themselves did not make this claim - only 'others' did, ie the manufacturers, reporters, enthusiasts, etc... hehehe !!!


It was a valid record and so a valid claim was made, if only for the record.


----------



## TWK90

atmapgnew said:


> If not mistaken, KTMB themselves did not make this claim - only 'others' did, ie the manufacturers, reporters, enthusiasts, etc... hehehe !!!


It's valid when it is made by the manufacturers themselves. They are the ones who handled the test run of the EMU.


----------



## nazrey

JB Sentral

45dn Gemas JB Sentral 07 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Quality of railroad infrastructure 2016*

1. Japan
2. Switzerland
3. Hong Kong
4. France
5. Singapore
6. Finland
7. Netherlands
8. Spain
9. South Korea
10. Germany
11. Austria
12. USA
13. China
14. Malaysia
15. Luxembourg
16. Belgium 
17. Canada
18. UK
19. Denmark
20. Slovak

... (Asian nation)
22. India
25. Kazakhstan
38. Indonesia
42. Sri Lanka
44. Israel
45. Iran
51. Vietnam
52. Pakistan
55. Saudi Arabia
68. Mongolia
71. Bangladesh
74. Jordan
76. Thailand
88. Philippines
97. Cambodia



Source: http://tcdata360.worldbank.org/indi...&indicator=539&viz=line_chart&years=2009,2016


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Railway Systems*
Main Operators

















1. *Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTM)* or Malayan Railways Limited is the main rail operator in Peninsular Malaysia.

DSC_0537 by Cikpaw, on Flickr
KTM Headquaters
View from my room. The amazing Kuala Lumpur and #TheMajesticWay of life. @YTLHotels #YTLHotels by Ioana Budeanu, on Flickr
KTM Headquaters & Kuala Lumpur KTM Station

2. *Jabatan Keretapi Negeri Sabah (JKNS)* or Sabah State Railway Department is a railway system and operator in the state of Sabah in Malaysia.









JKNS Headquaters


----------



## nazrey

Eastern & Oriental Express route map by Simon Pielow, on Flickr

1. *YTL Corp: Eastern & Oriental Express (Singapore-Malaysia-Thailand)*
Luxury train in tropical rainforest country provides the answer to those who yeam for the romance and nostalgia of a bygone era, when travel was best enjoyed at the most leisurely pace. 

Eastern & Oriental Express by crystal.warren, on Flickr
Eastern and Oriental Express by MIT Alumni Travel Program, on Flickr

MORE PHOTOS

2. *North Borneo Railway (Sabah)*
The train features fully refurbished colonial-style

North Borneo Train by Zainol Che Omar, on Flickr
The North Borneo Railway by Fiona Forsyth (Bendigo Lioness), on Flickr
*3.Baufort Train (Sabah)*









http://ilovesabah.info/sabahstaterailways/








http://www.amazingborneo.com/travel/padas-white-water-rafting-amazing-borneo


----------



## nazrey

The Electric Train Service (ETS) will be equipped with wireless internet to keep passengers connected when travelling.
Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...lectronic-train-services/#PTm0lcW24GaxosHE.99


----------



## nazrey

Ipoh station, Perak









https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=148&v=Dc8Qel3eTsY


----------



## nazrey

*MARIC proposes to create a railway industrial park*
By Zanariah Abd Mutalib and Mohd Zaky Zainuddin - March 16, 2018 @ 5:11pm










MARIC president Datuk Dr Mohd Yusoff Sulaiman says the proposal, which is set out in the consortium-led National Rail Initiative (NRI), is currently being streamlined and expected to be realised by the second quarter of this year. (NSTP pix by MOHD FADLI HAMZAH)



> CYBERJAYA: Malaysian Rail Industry Consortium (MARIC) plans to create a railway industrial park in Malaysia, an initiative to step towards streamlining a centralised industrial ecosystem that is being seriously addressed by the government.
> 
> MARIC president Datuk Dr Mohd Yusoff Sulaiman said the proposal, which is set out in the consortium-led National Rail Initiative (NRI), is currently being streamlined and expected to be realised by the second quarter of this year.
> 
> The proposal has been presented to the International Trade and Industry (MITI) minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed and MARIC expects it to be submitted to the Economic Council, chaired by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, soon.
> 
> He said with Malaysian rail-related projects reaching RM200 billion in value by 2030, the initiative to build a rail industrial parks is appropriate to support the relevant infrastructure development agenda.
> 
> "Malaysia already has industrial parks for automotive in Gurun and Pekan, while for aerospace in Serendah. Thus, it is becoming a necessity to establish a rail-related industrial park.
> 
> "We are currently identifying a suitable location for this industrial park, which will be located in the Klang Valley. We also found that Rawang is a great location for establishing a rail ecosystem centre in Malaysia because of its surroundings, as well as the aerospace industry is also there.
> 
> "In fact, 28 MARIC members have also agreed to move to the industrial park if it can be realised later," he told the media after MARIC’s first annual general meeting in Cyberjaya yesterday.
> 
> MARIC is represented by 28 members from local rail industry companies.
> 
> Mohd Yusoff said the rail industrial park would also serve as a centre for research and development, human capital development centre as well as the regulatory and industrial policy centre.
> 
> He said if the NRI and rail industrial parks were to be finalised, it would create a positive network of local industry players and make the industry potentially spur the country's economy more systematically.
> 
> "We hope the government will see MARIC's development effort as important for the survival of the local industry, thereby boosting local expertise to a higher level.
> 
> "MARIC is strategically positioned to empower and develop local rail industry," he said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/03/345861/maric-proposes-create-railway-industrial-park


----------



## nazrey

*East Coast Rail Link (ECRL)*



nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaijIQAgd5S/?tagged=spadmalaysia











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibviVCLwHio


----------



## nazrey

*East Coast Rail Link (ECRL)*


Sampak said:


> cccc ecrl tunjong











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibviVCLwHio


----------



## nazrey

ECRL now 13% progressed
http://www.sinarharian.com.my/edisi/kelantan/kemajuan-pembinaan-ecrl-kini-13-peratus-1.814643


----------



## nazrey

*Creating the next generation of railway engineers*
By ROZANA SANI - March 28, 2018 @ 11:36am










UiTM Vice-chancellor Professor Emeritus Datuk Dr Hassan Said (second from left) shaking hands with Robin Mason, flanked by Zakiah Ahmad (left) and Professor Clive Roberts, director of the Birmingham Centre for Railway Research and Education



> Universiti Teknologi MARA (UiTM) is taking steps to enhance expertise in railway engineering to contribute towards the government’s goal of a world-class rail transportation system.
> 
> Vice-chancellor Professor Emeritus Datuk Dr Hassan Said said to position the country as a potential regional rail hub requires the provision of appropriate technology, human capital, training and accreditation.
> 
> And this is what UiTM hopes to offer through a strategic partnership with the University of Birmingham in United Kingdom, *in particular between UiTM’s Faculty of Civil Engineering and the Birmingham Centre for Railway Research and Education.*
> 
> Speaking at the signing of a memorandum of understanding between the two parties, Hassan said the aim of the collaboration is to propel UiTM’s visibility at the international level as well as work with University of Birmingham, especially in the area of railway engineering, joint research and student mobility.
> 
> “University of Birmingham is a truly global university producing world-leading research. It is ranked 141st in the world, 19th in the UK for its international outlook by the Times Higher Education World University Rankings 2018. This strategic partnership will lift both institutions to greater heights,” he said.
> 
> University of Birmingham pro vice-chancellor Professor Robin Mason said by working closely together, the two tertiary institutions can tap into opportunities in railway engineering consultancy.
> 
> “The Birmingham Centre for Railway Research and Education brings together a multidisciplinary team to tackle fundamental railway engineering problems, researching into all aspects of railway technology and operations. It has a world-class reputation in railway control and operations simulation, data integrity and cybersecurity, and condition monitoring and sensing. It also has a centre of excellence in digital systems,” he added.
> 
> “We’re always looking for bright-minded partners that we can work with. It’s very important that we help to grow capacity locally as well to help create the next generation of railway engineers.”
> 
> UiTM’s Faculty of Civil Engineering dean Professor Dr Zakiah Ahmad said select lecturers will attend a Training the Trainers programme related to railway engineering at the University of Birmingham.
> 
> “We plan to offer a double master’s degree programme in railway engineering next year. Also in the pipeline are plans for an exchange programme of undergraduates. UiTM students can spend a semester on railway engineering-related courses in Birmingham ,” she said.


 https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/03/350268/creating-next-generation-railway-engineers


----------



## tjrgx

*Inside China's 1st overseas manufacturing base of railway equipment in Malaysia*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-03/29/c_137074935.htm









^^Technicians work at the production line in the plant of China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) Rolling Stock Center in Batu Gajah, Malaysia, March 27, 2018. Located in the town of Batu Gajah, some 200 km from the capital of Kuala Lumpur, the CRRC Rolling Stock Center was designated as China's first overseas manufacturing base of its kind, focusing on manufacturing, overhaul as well as service and maintenance. The 50-acre complex was put into full operation in October 2015. It now has capacity to manufacture up to 200 carriages per year, as 84 percent of its total staff and 92 percent of the technicians at the production line are locally recruited. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (600.3 km)



tukangbaca said:


> pembinaan terowong ECRL di dearah Dungun


----------



## nazrey

*ECRL to help further boost Malaysia's economy*
By Bernama - April 6, 2018 @ 10:27am










Photo by SYAMSI SUHAIMI


> KUALA LUMPUR: The East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) stretching 688km will be among key elements in boosting Malaysia’s economy as it gives a competitive edge, as well as attract foreign investments, especially from China, Former Transport Minister Tan Sri Ong Tee Keat said.
> 
> He said being part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), the ECRL would provide greater opportunity for the economic growth of the country, especially for the east coast states of Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> “The east coast states hold great economic potential, but it is facing a set back due to limited access to transportation infrastructure, particularly rail infrastructure. Not only the ECRL is needed now, the development of the project should be expedited due to its significance to the country,” he told Bernama in an email interview.
> 
> The rail link – scheduled for completion in 2024 – would connect Port Klang in Selangor to Pengkalan Kubor in Kelantan, cutting across Pahang and Terengganu.
> 
> *Ong, who is also Malaysia-China Silk Road Business Chamber Chairman, said the ECRL is something absolutely new idea it was planned way back in 1980s and revisited in 1999.
> 
> “Let’s imagine, if we could implement the ECRL project 10 years ago. (But) 10 years ago we were looking at the needs for this infrastructure but for some reasons we could not do it.*
> 
> “Suppose it had been implemented 10 years ago, I am fully confident that the economic scenario would have been much different (now). Perhaps now we have reaped the benefits of this Belt & Road Initiative since it was implemented in 2013 by China, covering Southeast Asia, including our country.
> 
> “But even now, it’s not too late if we can speed up the implementation of this project.
> 
> “If our country chooses to delay this project, then I think the golden opportunities, especially those arising now, with the Belt & Road Initiative, will be missed. This means, now is really the most relevant time.
> 
> “The ECRL is not only relevant to Malaysia’s economic growth but also gives us a competitive edge over other countries in the region as it will cut the time and cost of transporting our products, especially to China,” he said.
> 
> Touted as a game changer, the ECRL is being developed in two phases and will have 26 stations, consisting of passengers, freight and combined passengers and freight stations.
> 
> The revenue from the ECRL operations is projected to be obtained through a transportation ratio of 30 per cent passengers and 70 per cent freight.
> 
> Ong also said that the ECRL would also act as a catalyst for more aggressive economic growth for Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang and help close the economic gap between the states in the east coast and west coast of Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> “The ECRL will also open more economic opportunities to explore in multiple sectors, including tourism. The east coast region has a lot to offer in terms of tourist attractions. Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang will be able to attract more tourists as it will be easier and more convenient to visit these states with the ECRL.”
> 
> *According to statistics from the Ministry of International Trade and Investment, China remained as Malaysia’s largest trading partner for the ninth consecutive year since 2009. In 2017, Malaysia’s trade with China increased by 20.6 per cent to RM290.65 billion (USD 75 billion).*
> 
> Exports to China rose 28 per cent to RM126.15 billion while imports rose by 15.5 per cent to RM164.5 billion. China also remained as Malaysia’s largest import source with 19.6 per cent share of total imports in 2017.
> 
> According to CNBC, China reported a 7.9 per cent jump in exports and 15.9 per cent rise in imports – both in dollar terms – in 2017. It was the world’s largest trading nation from 2014 to 2015. In 2014, 2015 and 2016, its Gross Domestic Product (GDP) grew by 7.3 per cent, 6.9 per cent and 6.7 per cent, respectively.
> 
> Per capita GDP reached RMB53,980 (RM33,144) in 2016. In the four quarters of 2017, China’s GDP grew by 6.9 per cent in the first two quarters and 6.8 per cent in the last two quarters, resulting in an average growth of 6.9 per cent in 2017.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/04/353670/ecrl-help-further-boost-malaysias-economy


> http://ifonlysingaporeans.blogspot.com/2016/12/malaysias-east-coast-rail-line-touted.html


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM East Coast line (526km)
> 
> Gemas-Tumpat
> Diesel locomotives
> Single track: metre gauge
> The track is in rehabilitate as the track are aging, damaged by flood and covered by landslides
> 
> New hybrid DMUs for East Coast line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://railjournal.com/index.php/asia/crrc-zhuzhou-wins-malaysian-emu-order.html


Gemas-Tumpat Rehabilitation: Gemas-Mentakab section


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MARIC proposes to create a railway industrial park*
> By Zanariah Abd Mutalib and Mohd Zaky Zainuddin - March 16, 2018 @ 5:11pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIC president Datuk Dr Mohd Yusoff Sulaiman says the proposal, which is set out in the consortium-led National Rail Initiative (NRI), is currently being streamlined and expected to be realised by the second quarter of this year. (NSTP pix by MOHD FADLI HAMZAH)
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/03/345861/maric-proposes-create-railway-industrial-park


*Railway Park to be export hub*
By AMIR HISYAM RASID - April 16, 2018 @ 2:28pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: The proposed new railway industrial park, to be based in Rawang, is set to be an export hub for rail products and talents in the region in line with the growing rail industry there.
> 
> Malaysian Rail Industry Consortium (MARIC) president Datuk Dr Mohd Yusoff Sulaiman said the park will boost industrial exports, especially in the rail sector.
> 
> "The cluster-based park will involve infrastructure sharing as well as cooperation between companies as it would be a good way to develop the industry further, creating a platform for exports.
> 
> "It gives us the visibility to show the global market how serious and competent Malaysia's railway industry is.
> 
> "This allows us to export our products and services to the region that is currently developing rail projects. We will be able to to capture that," he said in an interview recently.
> 
> In March this year, MARIC has announced plans to create a railway industrial park in Malaysia, an initiative to step towards streamlining a centralised industrial ecosystem that is being seriously addressed by the government.
> 
> *Yusoff said the proposal, which is set out in the consortium-led National Rail Initiative (NRI), is currently being streamlined and expected to be realised by the second quarter of this year.*
> 
> He said the proposal has been presented to the International Trade and Industry (MITI) minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed and MARIC expects it to be submitted to the Economic Council, chaired by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, soon.
> 
> Further, Yusoff said like other special economic zones such as Digital Free Trade Zone, Malaysian Vision Valley and Iskandar Malaysia, the railway industrial park, once realised, is also expected to draw investments.
> 
> The park is an initiative to step towards streamlining a centralised industrial ecosystem that is being seriously addressed by the government.
> 
> Yusoff said the park will also be a good way to create more skilled workforce in the sector.
> 
> "We see our workforce now of about 4,500 to 5,000 people working on the system works. Infrastructure would also require different sets of talent.
> 
> "So the park is where we should create a pool of skilled workforce that would be ready to future mega projects.
> 
> "Local expertise will boosted to a higher level, to be exportable in the region," he said.
> 
> An industry player CMC Engineering chief executive officer Hazwan Alif Abdul Rahman said the initiative will benefit CMC and the rest of local players, as it will be a platform for collaboration between the companies to optimise and share resources - knowledge, labour and financials).
> 
> "At the same time, as this is supported by the government via MIDA, we hope to be supported financially for new research and development for solutions, which shall be developed for domestic and export markets," he said.
> 
> He said such proper facilities will also give confidence to technology partners such as Alstom and Siemens.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/04/357977/railway-park-be-export-hub


----------



## nazrey

KTMB HQ

058391 National Mosque of Malaysia Kuala Lumpur Malaysia, 3-11-2018 by James Steamer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4


NOW YOU CAN SELECT THE SEAT ON ETS THROUGH APPLICATION









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ktmb.mobileticketing&hl=en


















nazrey said:


> *KTM ETS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/





> *Quality of railroad infrastructure*
> World ranking
> 
> 1. Japan
> 2. Switzerland
> 3. Hong Kong
> 4. France
> 5. Singapore
> 7. Netherlands
> 9. South Korea
> 10. Taiwan
> 11. Germany
> 13. USA
> 14. China
> 15. Malaysia
> 19. UK
> 25. Russia
> 31. Italy
> 36. Australia
> 37. Morocco
> 39. Indonesia
> 48. Vietnam
> 51. Turkey
> 53. Saudi Arabia
> 56. Mexico
> 74. Thailand
> 86. Philippines
> 
> 
> https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-travel-tourism-competitiveness-report-2017


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE: Electrified double-track rail in Malaysia*
> Line length Current: 755 km (Padang Besar-Gemas)
> Additional 197 km (Gemas-Johor Bahru Sentral)


*Gemas-JB double-track rail project details finalised after delay*
Tuesday, 24 Apr 2018



> JOHOR BARU: The details of the Gemas to Johor Baru electrified double-track rail project have been finalised.
> 
> Johor Public Works, Rural and Regional Development Committee chairman Datuk Hasni Mohammad said the details, including the locations of the rail bridges, have been finalised and agreed upon by the local authorities.
> 
> *When completed, it will take around 90min to cover the 192km from Gemas to Johor Baru.
> 
> The work to be done on the RM9.4bil project includes (building or widening) 29 bridges across roads, 59 bridges across rivers and 11 pedestrian crossings.*
> 
> Hasni explained that the project was delayed due to the various suggestions given at townhall meetings involving five local authorities.
> 
> *“The details have been finalised. It took time because there were many suggestions by the local authorities,” *Hasni said after the project’s groundbreaking ceremony here on Tuesday.
> 
> Currently, about 150 qualified contractors have registered in the Johor Centre for Construction Development to tender for the Gemas-Johor Baru double-track rail project.
> 
> Under the agreement, around 50% of the contract value will be given to local contractors.
> 
> When pressed on the allocation of Johorean contractors, Hasni said “100% of the 50% should go to Johorean contractors.”
> 
> The China contractors that will handle this project are China Railway Construction Corp, China Railway Engineering Corp and China Communication Construction Consortium Sdn Bhd.
> 
> The fare for a trip from Gemas to Johor Baru is likely to be around RM30, according to an executive involved in the project who did not want to disclose his name.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...ls-finalised-after-delay/#QzH9cU7lO8Tq027V.99


----------



## cheehg

nazrey said:


> NOW YOU CAN SELECT THE SEAT ON ETS THROUGH APPLICATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ktmb.mobileticketing&hl=en


5. Singapore??? is this rank serious?


----------



## nazrey

Even Hong Kong no.3 why not Singapore ...


----------



## nazrey

EDT Gemas-Johor Bahru



johan is said:


>


----------



## wirajack

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ene-supercapacitor-dmu-fleet-takes-shape.html


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW KTM ETS TRAIN*
> Class 61 DMU for Malaysia's KTM, utilising supercapacitors, manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Fr0HlJX1q-KIxvhIHOxILw


*Tumpat-Gemas Line*
500 km 









http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ene-supercapacitor-dmu-fleet-takes-shape.html

-The four-car, 1 000 mm gauge DMUs have a design speed of 140 km/h and are expected to operate at up to 120 km/h. 

- Equipped with CRRC’s own design of graphene-based supercapacitor for storing braking energy and two MAN powerpacks. 

- Digital passenger information systems, a prayer room and a light catering bar. 

- Single leaf doors and retractable steps which can be deployed automatically at stations without platforms

- Nine of the 13 trainsets will have one-third of a vehicle dedicated to carrying parcels. The trains are also being fitted with a Wireless Train Tracker tool for location detection, rather than KTMB’s legacy ATP system.


----------



## AsHalt

^^ so the train is going to be op on the current unelectrification part of the routes ? Such as the west coast and the gemas to JB routes?


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track between Gemae-Johor Bahru
196 km


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - 640 km - double standard gauge track 
*MRL expects ECRL's pre-q exercise to draw huge interest*
By Bernama - May 10, 2019 @ 5:39pm












> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd (MRL) expects the Pre-Qualification (Pre-Q) exercise for the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project to draw a huge interest from engineering, infrastructure, and construction companies nationwide.
> 
> *MRL said a Pre-Q notice advertisement by ECRL’s engineering, procurement, construction, commissioning (EPCC) contractor China Communications Construction Company Ltd (CCCC) will be published in leading local dailies on May 13 and 14, 2019.*
> 
> The Pre-Q exercise is to tap eligible Malaysian contractors to participate in 40 per cent of the project’s civil works. It is open to all experience local contractors that possess CIDB Grade G3 to G7 with a minimum SCORE rating of two stars.
> 
> It said that Pre-Q documents must be submitted at CCCC counters at the Sime Darby Convention Centre on May 29 and 30, 2019.
> 
> “We urge qualified local contractors nationwide to actively participate in the Pre-Q exercise – a precursor for them to get on the ECRL bandwagon.
> 
> “There are ample opportunities for Malaysian contractors to fulfill the local participation (portion) for civil works of the ECRL project that has been increased to 40 per cent from 30 per cent previously,” MRL said in a statement today.
> 
> A ‘Pre-Q Evaluation Committee’ consisting of senior MRL and CCCC officials would evaluate all the submissions made by Malaysian contractors during the Pre-Q exercise to shortlist eligible local contractors to proceed to the subsequent stages as potential tenderers of the ECRL civil works packages.
> 
> MRL said the ‘Pre-Q Evaluation Committee’ will be tasked with ensuring good governance and ethical practices are upheld in the pre-qualification and evaluation of the local contractors, noting that only those shortlisted will be notified to proceed to subsequent stages as potential tenderers.
> 
> A host of civil work packages, including earthworks, formation works, soil improvement works, foundation works, structural works, road works, and building works is intended to be subcontracted by CCCC to qualified contractors in areas where the ECRL traverse.
> 
> “An increase in participation of local contractors in the large-scale RM44 billion ECRL project also bodes well for the local construction and building material sectors, as well as serves as potential multiplier effect on the Malaysian economy.
> 
> *MRL and CCCC are optimistic that with combination of knowledge and expertise of experience Malaysian subcontractors coming into fruition, the ECRL project would be fully completed as per its targeted date of Dec 31, 2026.*
> 
> MRL, a special purpose vehicle wholly-owned by the Minister of Finance Incorporated, is the project and asset owner of the ECRL.
> 
> The 640-km rail project connects the East Coast states of Kelantan, Terengganu, and Pahang with Negeri Sembilan, Selangor and Putrajaya.
> 
> – BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/05/487420/mrl-expects-ecrls-pre-q-exercise-draw-huge-interest


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS
https://gamuda.com.my/our-expertise/engineering-construction/railways/edtp/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## vhisham

LRT3 Shah Alam 26.5.2019


----------



## nazrey

> 196-kilometre Gemas-Johor Bahru electrified double tracking
> 196 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PLBEGemasJB/media?lang=en


----------



## nazrey

Gemas-Johor Bahru electrified double tracking (196 km)
10th June 2019


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS Extension


----------



## nazrey

@Gua Musang station











faiz2014 said:


> KTM Class 61 DMU 001 began trial run yesterday on Gemas - Tumpat Line. Seen here at Gua Musang station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : Syam Matkelate


----------



## Neb81

nazrey said:


> *Reviving Tenom-Melalap rail service*
> Published on: Saturday, February 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=131539


Fantastic if this comes to fruition! Re-opening the Weston branch should be on the long terms plans as well - a new rail connected passenger ferry jetty with services to Labuan and maybe even BSB would be great for public transport.


----------



## nazrey

*KK-Kudat rail project at TOR and preliminary route study stage, State Assembly told*
POSTED ON APRIL 16, 2019, TUESDAY AT 4:40 PM









http://www.mysabah.com/images/2012/20121015_3.gif


> KOTA KINABALU: The Sabah Ministry of Infrastructure Development via the Sabah State Railway Department (JKNS) is in the process of preparing the Terms of Reference (TOR) and a preliminary route study on the *175-kilometre Kota Kinabalu-Kudat *rail project, the State Assembly was told today.
> 
> Its minister Datuk Peter Anthony said *the tender for the TOR and study as expected to be ready by the end of the year.*
> 
> “Apart from that, the state government has approved an allocation of RM1.5 million in the Mid-Term Review of the 11th Malaysia Plan as preliminary funding to undertake the study which will commence next year.
> 
> “Based on the findings of the study, the physical construction works including preliminary works such as land acquisition, utility infrastructure and so forth are expected to commence in 2021 and scheduled to be completed by 2024,” he said in replying a question from to Datuk Hajiji Noor (Bersatu-Sulaman) who had wanted to know the progress on the project.
> 
> According to Peter, depending on the study findings and location, JKNS’s aim was for the existing dilapidated rail services in the state to be improved to be at least on par with rail services in Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> Replying to a supplementary question from Tan Sri Musa Aman (UMNO-Sungai Sibuga) who wanted to know who would finance the project as it required a huge expenditure, Peter said as the construction cost would be high, estimated at RM5.2 billion, the state government will consider several funding sources from the state government or Federal grants, soft loans and private sector involvement.
> 
> “If the peninsula’s railway routes can be carried out at a cost of up to tens of billions, then I believe it can also be done in Sabah. I know this transportation facility is very much anticipated by the people, especially in Kudat and Kota Marudu because this facility is very useful for transporting agricultural produce and so on to Kota Kinabalu,” he said. – Bernama


https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/...minary-route-study-stage-state-assembly-told/


----------



## nazrey

Tanjung Aru Station
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...HcX4Ce0QoiowEnoECA4QBg&cshid=1561830852562433





































JKNS & North Borneo Railway platform


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS Extension: Gemas-Johor Bahru electrified double tracking (196 km)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHc2nghjnUa3YROYYYmL4XQ


----------



## nazrey

> https://assets.nst.com.my/images/articles/ECRLinfo_1555143357.jpg


*ECRL project to be re-launched this month*
By Ooi Tee Ching - July 8, 2019 @ 12:36pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: The shortened East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) will be relaunched this month and local contractors can bid for 40 per cent of the project, especially the civil works such as construction of stations and depot, said Transport Minister Anthony Loke.
> 
> "*The ECRL project relaunch date is set on July 25*. Yes, I can confirm 40 per cent of the project will be available to local contractors participation," he said.
> 
> "We also invite transit-oriented development throughout the corridor of the realigned ECRL," Loke told reporters after officiating at the opening of "Women in Rail" conference held here today.
> 
> The minister's assurance is as provided in the re-negotiated ECRL contract signed in China, a few months ago.
> 
> On April 12, 2019, in Beijing, Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd (MRL) and China Communications Construction Company Ltd (CCCC) signed a supplementary agreement that resumes the suspended ECRL project, at a lower price.
> 
> The new ECRL alignment is now shortened by 40km from 688km to 648km, as it no longer tunnels through the Titiwangsa Main Range that borders Selangor and Pahang.
> 
> It starts from Kota Bahru in Kelantan and runs south through Mentakab, Jelebu, Kuala Kelawang, Bangi/Kajang, Putrajaya, and terminating at Port Klang.
> 
> Right after the signing of a supplementary agreement between MRL and CCCC, Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said ECRL project cost was slashed to RM44 billion, RM21.5 billion cheaper than its original cost of RM65.5 billion signed on by former prime minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, in October 2016.
> 
> He also assured Malaysian contractors' participation in the civil works of ECRL project would be raised to 40 per cent compared to just 30 per cent under the previous government.
> 
> Earlier, Malaysia and Singapore governments had agreed on more time to September 30, 2019, to negotiate further on the Rapid Transit System (RTS) to cut project cost from an estimated RM4 billion.
> 
> The 4km RTS links Woodlands North station on Singapore's Thomson-East Coast MRT line to Bukit Chagar in Johor Bahru is designed with the capacity to ferry 10,000 passengers an hour.
> 
> "We hope to announce good news on the RTS before the September 2019 deadline," Loke said.
> 
> Under the previous government, the idea of a National Rail Centre of Excellence (NRCOE) was mooted but never materialised. Now, Loke said he plans to pool resources to have a dedicated academy for skills training development related to rail transport industries.
> 
> "We have Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) running the national rail network, Prasarana operating mainly the urban metro and buses, Agensi Pengangkutan Awam Darat (APAD) as the regulator, Express Rail Link (ERL) as a private company running the airport express, in the future we will have MRL operating East Coast Rail Link.
> 
> "We plan to consolidate all the training resources into one Centre of Excellence. We're looking at upgrading the training facility at Batu Gajah," Loke said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/07/502524/ecrl-project-be-re-launched-month


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu hopes for bigger scope for local contractors' involvement in ECRL*
Bernama July 09, 2019 09:05 am +08



> KUALA NERUS (July 9): Terengganu Menteri Besar Dr Ahmad Samsuri Mokhtar has urged the federal government to increase the scope of involvement of local contractors in the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project from 40 per cent to 50 per cent.
> 
> He said the state government welcomed the announcement to relaunch the ECRL project on July 25 but the 40 per cent of local contractors’ involvement was insufficient to mobilise the state’s economy.
> 
> He said the increase would also enable local contractors to engage more actively as they have the necessary expertise such as electrical work.
> 
> “We want to know that 40 per cent involvement of local contractors as announced by Transport Minister Anthony Loke, involves which aspects, because if it covers the whole project, it will not be enough for the economic movement in Terengganu.
> 
> “If possible we want to renegotiate again and ask the federal government to consider expanding this scope to at least half of the entire project in Terengganu,” he told reporters after attending the Kumpulan Aktivitis Media Independen (KAMI) charity dinner here last night.
> 
> He added that the state government have taken proactive steps by compiling a list of qualified contractors and companies with the potential of participation in the ECRL project.
> 
> In another development, Ahmad Samsuri said the state government had instructed local authorities to monitor industrial and factory safety risks to avoid unwanted incidents.
> 
> He acknowledged that he had received complaints on social sites on the smell of pollution caused by factories’ activities in some places, but had not received official reports from related parties.
> 
> “However, we have met with the factory involved to find a way to neutralise the smell, although it is not illegal in terms of safety but people’s convenient also important.
> 
> “The state government also follows the regulations by implementing plant isolation in certain zones and there are also buffer zones,” he said. - Bernama


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...gger-scope-local-contractors-involvement-ecrl


----------



## nazrey

> KTM ETS 2019: 755 km


Padang Besar-Gemas Line (Double Track)
KTM ETS Class 93









https://www.facebook.com/KoleksiKeretapi/photos/a.727918444012404/1246198365517740/?type=3&theater









KTM ETS Class 91









https://www.facebook.com/KoleksiKeretapi/photos/a.727918444012404/728280830642832/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


Tumpat-Gemas DMU Line (Single Track)









https://www.facebook.com/dmutumpatgemas/photos/a.545583252614556/637114413461439/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/dmutumpatgemas/photos/a.545008619338686/628638114309069/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/dmutumpatgemas/photos/a.545583252614556/620781551761392/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

ECRL: 640 km standard gauge is ready!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*ECRL to be relaunched today*
Last update: 25/07/2019












> DUNGUN, July 25 (Bernama) -- The East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project will be relaunched by Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook *at the Dungun Tunnel site, Rimba Bandar Bukit Bauk*, here today.
> 
> The event, scheduled for 11 am, will be attended by Terengganu Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Ahmad Samsuri Mokhtar.
> 
> Loke was previously reported to have said ECRL’s relaunch today would create a larger function and scope for local companies to play in the project.
> Explore new places with journeys inspired by passion.
> 
> *The project was 15 per cent completed when it was put on hold since July last year* and the government's renegotiation with the developer has managed to reduce the cost of the project’s Phase I and II to RM44 billion from the original cost of RM65.5 billion.
> 
> The ECRL new route is also shorter by 40km, reducing its total length from 688km to 648km and will start from Kota Bahru before running through Mentakab, Jelebu, Kuala Kelawang, Bangi / Kajang, Putrajaya and ends at Port Klang.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


http://bernama.com/en/news.php?id=1750187


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS Extension - 192 km (Gemas-Johor Bahru)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-2LxWX2Mk


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (MRL) - 640 km (Kota Bahru-Kuala Terengganu-Kuantan Port-Nilai-Putrajaya-Port Klang)
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Lfbo7s9WA








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUhiEGZTg50


----------



## nazrey

KTM DMU (140 KM/H) - 526 KM (Tumpat - Gemas Single Track Line) NEW 2019!
With the top speed of 140 km/h, the new KTM four-car 1000mm-gauge DMUs are expected to operate at up to 120km/h. This new train will be operated on the most remote jungle in the heart of Peninsular Malaysia - The Jungle Railway.









https://www.facebook.com/dmutumpatgemas/photos/a.545008619338686/693502197822660/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS - 755 KM (Padang Besar-Gemas Electrified Double Track)









https://gamuda.com.my/our-expertise/engineering-construction/railways/edtp/
















https://gamuda.com.my/our-expertise/engineering-construction/railways/edtp/


----------



## nazrey

Sabah State Railway - 134 km (Tanjung Aru-Tenom)
Operated by Jabatan Keretapi Negeri Sabah (JKNS)
















http://www.2427junction.com/mysjknscar8500ext.html








https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwif15a7iZnlAhXcinAKHXMsBm8QoiowE3oECA0QBg


----------



## Stuu

nazrey said:


> This report must based on the services per capita, even nationwide covered but low quality in services means meaningless. Singapore got train network just 200-300 km but with population just 6 million, made worthy for services with its existed quality.


Read the link. It is based entirely on how people answered the question "n your country, how efficient (i.e. frequency, punctuality, speed, price) are train transport services?". The ranking is entirely subjective, and has no real value


----------



## nazrey

:lol: of course frequency is part of services to be more efficient in services..the question to be answer must include for the entire conclusion. Rai transport nowadays must have frequency to make more value to the economy. i.e. If train got more frequency in service, economic activity in the city or the whole nation could run faster than usual. People not build rail line just for transport slowly bcoz your economy will stuck or slower growth than others (and no beneficial to the rail operators also). This is all about 'efficient' as we need.


----------



## Stuu

nazrey said:


> :lol: of course frequency is part of services to be more efficient in services..the question to be answer must include for the entire conclusion. Rai transport nowadays must have frequency to make more value to the economy. i.e. If train got more frequency in service, economic activity in the city or the whole nation could run faster than usual. People not build rail line just for transport slowly bcoz your economy will stuck or slower growth than others (and no beneficial to the rail operators also). This is all about 'efficient' as we need.


The point I wanted to make is the data comes from people being asked a question. That's all. It has nothing to do with facts, it is only opinion. Someone from Panama or anywhere else may _think_ their railway is very efficient, but that doesn't mean it is


----------



## mw123

nazrey said:


> *Top 20 the most efficiency of train services 2019*
> 
> http://reports.weforum.org/global-c...2019/competitiveness-rankings/#series=EOSQ485


It's a survey - not a list of the most efficient train services. Pretty clear looking at the odd rankings of some of the countries. 

Malaysia and the USA more efficient than France, Sweden, Denmark, China and Germany? Australia more efficient than the UK? I don't think so.


----------



## mw123

nazrey said:


> This report must based on the services per capita,


Do you mean ridership? If that's the case then definitely not. KTM Komuter and ETS have very small ridership figures that would put Malaysia very far down the list. The network itself isn't very large and the frequencies are not great either.


----------



## nazrey

mw123 said:


> Do you mean ridership? If that's the case then definitely not. KTM Komuter and ETS have very small ridership figures that would put Malaysia very far down the list. The network itself isn't very large and the frequencies are not great either.


Why I must meant to ridership only? I told you that everything about railway industry there means everything which concern to railway services. Basically logical, High ridership does NOT even mean that you have efficient bcoz that means you just have high population in the area itself to use it so it is CAN NOT define that high ridership means high efficient at all. Other than frequency, Efficient must include connectivity which ETS could connect 7 states and will connect Johor for the next state very soon (out of 13 states) n KL also already and even could connect with metro lines in the city at many stations n Komuter could connect with the same matter also. In Malaysia is seamless connected with ticketing systems/stations and try to connect easier further. KL itself got many common stations that connect more than 3 lines which become intermodal stations already. Thanks to ETS n Komuter.

Note: ETS is just add new trainset for 2019 due to high demand in services.
ETS2 is just luanch few days ago >>
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163206972&postcount=1349


----------



## mw123

nazrey said:


> Why I must meant to ridership only? I told you that everything about railway industry there means everything which concern to railway services. Basically logical, High ridership does NOT even mean that you have efficient bcoz that means you just have high population in the area itself to use it so it is CAN NOT define that high ridership means high efficient at all. Other than frequency, Efficient must include connectivity which ETS could connect 7 states and will connect Johor for the next state very soon (out of 13 states) n KL also already and even could connect with metro lines in the city at many stations n Komuter could connect with the same matter also. In Malaysia is seamless connected with ticketing systems/stations and try to connect easier further. KL itself got many common stations that connect more than 3 lines which become intermodal stations already. Thanks to ETS n Komuter.
> 
> Note: ETS is just add new trainset for 2019 due to high demand in services.
> ETS2 is just luanch few days ago >>
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163206972&postcount=1349


High ridership is actually a good measure - it shows your system is well priced, convenient and efficient. It's the hallmark of any good rail system. I can see KTM's ridership increasing as what is on offer is better than what once was and it continues to improve. Many places with a much smaller population than Peninsular Malaysia have rail systems with far greater ridership however. 

That is all well and good about connectivity with the KL network but I don't see by any measure how that makes Malaysia's railway network more efficient than the countries I listed above - It's simply catching up to basics. Seamless ticketing and connectivity with various city stations is offered on pretty much any normal rail network around the world

I've used the railways a lot over the years and the ETS is a great improvement over the old antarabandar trains but let's not overstate how efficient or good the system is. It is NOT ahead of China, Sweden, UK or France.


----------



## nazrey

Ya developed world must know better what efficient is, developing nation like Asean still got a challenge to be like OECD nations coz we are eager to be like yours by the way.


----------



## Stuu

nazrey said:


> Ya developed world must know better what efficient is, developing nation like Asean still got a challenge to be like OECD nations coz we are eager to be like yours by the way.


You are missing the point. This is not about saying anywhere is better or worse. Just that the survey you quoted is pointless, and proves nothing.


----------



## nazrey

That survey from WEF made by developed nation(s) and is prove for one of the competitive components. You and I can not prove the best reason until you could ask them properly. For me I still think that 'efficient' must based from per capita in each nation..is made competitive for its efficient to the each economic nations to run the country. For example country A have 100 doctors for 200 population with country B have 100 doctors for 300 population. So country A got efficient than B. So how Panama efficient for all rail network with population just 4 mil.









https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Economic_Forum

WEF Headquarters in Cologny, Switzerland.


----------



## nazrey

Rail Efficient:
Rail network per capita
Frequency
Connectivity/accessibility


----------



## cheehg

I don't think rail network per capital is a good measurement. The longer the better?


----------



## nazrey

Network per capita means like country A got 200 km with population of 1million with country A got 200 km with pop 2 million which one is better efficient! Australia with population just 25 million with UK of 65 million people..both got metro systems in several cities..which one is better efficient.


----------



## cheehg

nazrey said:


> Network per capita means like country A got 200 km with population of 1million with country A got 200 km with pop 2 million which one is better efficient! Australia with population just 25 million with UK of 65 million people..both got metro systems in several cities..which one is better efficient.


exactly. Countries like Canada and Austria have smaller population but large land. They need to build long railways to cover smaller population. Country like The Netherlands has smaller land. They can cover the whole country with less railways. 
Also the quality of the railways are not indicated by mileage. USA has longest railways but the quality is so so. They have very old railways with slower speed limits, and they don't have much double tracks and very little electrified. China has more than 60% doubled and electrified and they have more than 30k kms high speed railways. The passenger/KM and Cargo/km indicators are much better in China than in USA. So who is more efficient?


----------



## nazrey

cheehg said:


> exactly. Countries like Canada and Austria have smaller population but large land. They need to build long railways to cover smaller population. Country like The Netherlands has smaller land. They can cover the whole country with less railways.
> Also the quality of the railways are not indicated by mileage. USA has longest railways but the quality is so so. They have very old railways with slower speed limits, and they don't have much double tracks and very little electrified. China has more than 60% doubled and electrified and they have more than 30k kms high speed railways. The passenger/KM and Cargo/km indicators are much better in China than in USA. So who is more efficient?


Exactly. You may forgot that China got a thousand million people which about almost half of US population and with 30k km HSR systems for a thousand million population is not worth yet for the amont of number of population, so railway per capita may not concern with electrified or HSR at all. Even you have DMU nationwide but with smaller population is must be more efficient. And you may forgot again that if you wanna compare China with US, as you know that USA has the longest but longest in the world not made USA stay at the top rank so you forgot about railway in each American metro cities. You have to think about all railway systems not only regional train (ie.amtrak) once you talk about 'rail efficient' here.


----------



## nazrey

EDT @ Johor Bahru

























Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

EDT Gemas-Johor Bahru (197 km)
























Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (640 km) - Standard guage
















Credit: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

ECRL

















Credit: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors






Current progress at 18.1%


----------



## nazrey

ECRL


----------



## nazrey

EDT (Metre gauge) Gemas-Johor Bahru
Electrified Double Track Project - 197 km
















Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

EDT


----------



## nazrey

ECRL


----------



## nazrey

Regional rail boom creating new opportunities


Railway projects worth US$41 billion announced in the past six months by large economies in Southeast Asia provide "significant opportunities" for international businesses to venture into an economic powerhouse in the making, says HSBC.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (standard gauge)
@ Bukit Bidang, Kelantan
















Source: Ali Grandpa


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:* TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURES PROJECTS
> 
> 
> Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionPengerang Integrated Complex$27 billionKuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail$16.43 billionEast Coast Rail Link$10.4 billionPan Borneo Highway$7.7 billionMass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line$7.2 billionLight Rail Transit Klang Line$4 billionGemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track$2.31 billionCentral Spine Road$1.93 billionKuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex$1.2 billion


ECRL - 640 km


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:* TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURES PROJECTS
> 
> 
> Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionPengerang Integrated Complex$27 billionKuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail$16.43 billionEast Coast Rail Link$10.4 billionPan Borneo Highway$7.7 billionMass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line$7.2 billionLight Rail Transit Klang Line$4 billionGemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track$2.31 billionCentral Spine Road$1.93 billionKuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex$1.2 billion


Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track
KTM ETS Extension - 197 km
























Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

EDT








Source: Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

EDT elevated section
























Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


New Automated Control Gate 
For KTM ETS, KTM Intercity only
@ KL Sentral Station


----------



## nazrey

New KTM ETS, KTM Intercity, KTM Komuter Utara mobile app services 
Started 15 October 2020




__ https://www.facebook.com/142724092456860/posts/3556938507702051


----------



## nazrey

Gemas-Johor Bahru EDT (197 km)
































Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:*
East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) 640 km - 18.10% 
Completion as of August 2020









Rail projects are ‘tracking’ slowly but surely - Borneo Post Online


KUALA LUMPUR: Clearly, the Covid-19 outbreak has substantially impacted various industries in the country, not least mega railway projects like the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) and Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) which nevertheless seem to be on track albeit slowly. Although Malaysia’s economy was...




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## nazrey

*TOP LARGEST MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS*


Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionKuala LumpurPengerang Integrated Complex$27 billionJohorKuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail$16.43 billionKuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Selangor, Negeri Sembilan, Malacca, JohorMass Rapid Transit Circle Line$10.8 billionKuala LumpurEast Coast Rail Link$10.4 billionSelangor, Pahang, Terengganu, KelantanPan Borneo Highway$7.7 billionSabah, SarawakMass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line$7.2 billionKuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, SelangorPenang Transport Master Plan$4.34 billionPenangLight Rail Transit Klang Line$4 billionSelangorSarawak Coastal Road and Second Trunk Road$2.65 billionSarawakGemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track$2.31 billionNegeri Sembilan, JohorSerendah-Port Klang Rail Bypass$2 billionSelangorCentral Spine Road$1.93 billionKelantan, PahangLabuan-Menumbok Bridge$1.21 billionSabah, LabuanKuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex$1.2 billionPahangWest Coast Expressway$1.1 billionSelangor, Perak

Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track Project
197 km (KTM ETS extension)








































Source: AAY


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Rail Link
640 km (standard gauge)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (640km) - Expected 30% completed by year end 2021


----------



## nazrey

ECRL








































*@ Malaysia Rail Link*


----------



## nazrey

ECRL








See Hup secures RM99m ECRL contract


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 27): See Hup Consolidated Bhd has secured a RM99.01 million contract from China Communications Construction (ECRL) Sdn Bhd to construct part of the subgrade works for the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL).The contract, to be undertaken by the group’s 51%-owned subsidiary SH Moment...




www.theedgemarkets.com













Advancecon bags RM60.6m ECRL subcontract


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 26): Advancecon Holdings Bhd has bagged a RM60.6 million subcontract for the proposed construction and completion of subgrade works of Package 3, Section 4 for the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project.In a filing with Bursa Malaysia today, Advancecon said its wholly-owned...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (EDT-KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru (as of January 2021)








































Source: AAY Construction youtube


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## al-numbers

Meanwhile, the East Coast Rail Link is still under construction.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127910925826813


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Advancecon bags RM14.6m ECRL subcontract*
Adam Aziz
March 02, 2021 21:18 pm +08








Advancecon bags RM14.6m ECRL subcontract


KUALA LUMPUR (March 2): Advancecon Holdings Bhd said today it has been appointed a subcontractor for ground treatment works for Section 4 of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project for RM14.6 million.In a filing today, Advancecon said its wholly-owned unit Advancecon Infra Sdn Bhd (AISB) has...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

ECRL is nearly 21% complete, says Mohd Zuki


JELI (March 7): The East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project which is expected to be completed in 2026 has reached a progress rate of nearly 21% so far, said Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd (MRL) chairman Tan Sri Mohd Zuki Ali.Mohd Zuki said although the percentage indicated that the project is ahead of...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Ghostpoet

According to the CRRC tweet, the hybrid meter-gauge EMU developed by the CRRC was officially put into operation. The train uses a 4-section formation, runs at a speed of 120km/h and is specially built for the non-electrified line on the east coast of Malaysia.

Any further info? When and how many such trains were ordered?

Thank you!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Gemas-Johor Bahru - 192 km (KTM ETS Extension) - 2023


----------



## nazrey

*Enormous potential of East Coast Rail Link project*
Saturday, 04 Sep 2021

MAMMOTH infrastructure projects are often pushed to the sidelines in times of national crisis, such as the Covid-19 pandemic that is currently wreaking havoc on the economies and healthcare sector of countries worldwide.

However, such projects have proven crucial in ensuring long-term economic growth and stability. Just recently, the United States' Senate approved a bipartisan US$1 trillion Infrastructure Bill that would provide funds for building new roads, bridges and rail infrastructure in the country.

Malaysia should adopt a similar approach with the* East Coast Rail Link (ECRL), a RM50bil strategic infrastructure project envisioned as the backbone for economic development and growth along the east coast of the Malay peninsula. Stretching 665km*, it would carry six-car electric train sets that can travel at speeds of up to 160km/h, servicing 20 passenger and freight stations along its route. Its overall alignment was designed to improve connectivity between the west and east coasts of the peninsula while leveraging the potential for tourism, industrial, commercial, and logistical growth along its major corridors.

The immediate benefit would be reduction in travelling time. Imagine, what is usually a seven-hour journey from the Klang Valley to Kota Baru – 12 hours during peak festive seasons – by road can be cut down to four hours using the railway.

Thanks to a strategically placed station at the Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal, Klang Valley commuters would be able to conveniently travel directly to the east coast states and vice versa. Combined with the interconnection with LRT Kelana Jaya, ECRL would provide a better link and bolster stronger passenger volumes to and from the east coast.

The ECRL could also enhance the aviation sector, as it would enable the Klang Valley to be turned into a multi-modal transit hub, interconnecting different modes of transport within a specific geographical area. For example, tourists flying into KLIA could choose to take the scenic route via the ECRL to visit states like Kelantan or Terengganu. Airlines could even offer tickets that include a train fare at a reduced price to attract more customers. This is especially vital for the tourism industry, which is looking for ways to bounce back after the pandemic.

In fact, Pahang is already building an international airport as part of its RM10.5bil Pahang aerospace city project

in Gebeng to support this expected rise in air traffic and tourism. The state government expressed hope that the airport, together with the ECRL, will position Pahang as the main gateway to states in the east coast for tourism and business activities.

While this is good news for travelling passengers, it is even better news for commercial and industrial enterprises. *The ECRL would link its cargo services with that of KTMB’s (Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad) at three stations, namely Temerloh, Serendah and Jalan Kastam (Port Klang).* There would also be interchange facilities in Northport and Westport for KTMB. This rail extension from Jalan Kastam (Port Klang) to Northport and Westport will complete the "land bridge" between the wharf at Kuantan Port and those at Northport and Westport.

The establishment of a logistics hub at transport interchanges would further promote economic connectivity and transport of goods. It would also complement the establishment of a national cargo hub in Serendah that would facilitate seamless rail connectivity to economic corridors and ports in Malaysia involving the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER) and Penang Port, East Coast Economic Region (Ecer) and Kuantan Port as well as Iskandar Malaysia and Port of Tanjung Pelepas in the south.

The construction of a metre gauge bypass from Serendah to Port Klang for KTMB is expected to be included into the new ECRL 3.0 alignment. This will serve as a significant freight relief line to KTMB to circumvent the bottleneck faced when travelling through KL’s central business district (CBD).

Development of the ECRL is crucial to bridge the current economic inequality between the west and east coast of the peninsula. It will help promote new townships, transit-oriented developments (TOD), and commercial developments as economic activities see an uptick along the rail network.

Along that vein, it is estimated that the ECRL would create some 23,000 job opportunities during its construction period from 2022 to 2023. There is even a quota of 40% local contractor participation in civil works (worth approximately RM10bil) that local construction businesses can take advantage of.
Long after the ECRL is completed, the talent produced in terms of Malaysian rail workers can be harnessed to improve current rail operations and ventures.

All parties that want the country to prosper in the post-pandemic world should rightly support this endeavour.

HARITH ISMAIL
Kuala Lumpur
Enormous potential of East Coast Rail Link project


----------



## nazrey

EDT Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km) - 2023









@ Southern Malaysia Corridor (SCM)








@ Southern Malaysia Corridor (SCM)


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

EDT Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km) - 2023
August






September


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (650 km) - 2026 - standard gauge (160 km/h)
Pahang Section


----------



## nazrey

EDT Gemas-JB (192 km) - 2023


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - 650 km - standard gauge (2026)









@ CCC Fb


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
Pahang Section


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026
Standard gauge


----------



## al-numbers

*SMH Rail ready to ship Malaysia's first green locomotives to Africa*








Launched in August, SMH Rail said the first batch of the H10 Series locomotives will be received by TRC, and the momentous occasion will be graced by the Works and Transport Minister of Tanzania, Prof. Makame M. Mbarawa. 



> KUALA LUMPUR: SMH Rail's H10 Series, the first Malaysian-built "green" locomotives, are ready to be handed over to Tanzania Railways Corporation (TRC).
> 
> SMH Rail chairman and managing director Datuk PK Nara said it is confident that the locomotives will bring positive enhancements to the African rail cargo industry.
> 
> SMH Rail believes as it moves forward with concerted efforts, the company will not only be able to boost Malaysian-African relations but further drive economic empowerment through export.
> 
> "We thanked Exim Bank of Malaysia for its relentless support in financing the project despite the challenging pandemic conditions.


Source:








SMH Rail ready to ship Malaysia's first green locomotives to Africa | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: SMH Rail’s H10 Series, the first Malaysian-built “green” locomotives, are ready to be handed over to Tanzania Railways Corporation (TRC).




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026
Standard gauge


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026
Standard gauge


----------



## nazrey

*2.3km bridge over Sg Pahang at Temerloh unique feature of ECRL section six*
Bernama November 10, 2021 19:21 pm +08


> TEMERLOH (Nov 10): A 2.3-kilometre bridge now under construction and which will cross Sungai Pahang, the longest river in Peninsular Malaysia, is one of the unique features of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) section six project from Paya Besar, Kuantan to Lanchang here.
> 
> China Communications Construction (ECRL) Sdn Bhd (CCC-ECRL) authority and public relationship director for ECRL section six, Satnam Singh said the construction of the bridge began last March and is expected to be completed in December 2023.
> 
> *"Once completed, the bridge which starts from Kampung Tengah and ends at Kampung Tanjung Batu will allow passengers to enjoy the view of the Patin (silver catfish) fish cages, which is a trademark for Temerloh. *
> 
> "The bridge will be 50 metres in height since the area is a flood-prone area and previous floods have been taken into consideration in the planning, including the latest massive flood early this year," he told reporters when met at the bridge construction site here on Wednesday (Nov 10).











2.3km bridge over Sg Pahang at Temerloh unique feature of ECRL section six


TEMERLOH (Nov 10): A 2.3-kilometre bridge now under construction and which will cross Sungai Pahang, the longest river in Peninsular Malaysia, is one of the unique features of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) section six project from Paya Besar, Kuantan to Lanchang here. China Communications...




www.theedgemarkets.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/416616723295095


----------



## nazrey

*ECRL project at 25.09% progress rate — deputy finance minister*
Bernama November 13, 2021 15:08 pm +08








ECRL project at 25.09% progress rate — deputy finance minister


KUANTAN (Nov 13): The construction of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project, scheduled for completion in December 2026, had reached a progress rate of 25.09% as of October, said Deputy Finance Minister I Mohd Shahar Abdullah.He said he is optimistic that the megaproject, involving a 665km rail...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026
Standard gauge











__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/419134739709960


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026 (Standard gauge)
Kuantan Tunnel




__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/420252592931508


----------



## nazrey

Electrified Double Track (KTM ETS extension) - 197 km (metre gauge)
Gemas-Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

New DMU for Tumpat-Gemas Line

















































@ DMU Class 61 fb metaverse


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (665 km) - 2026 (Standard gauge)


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/motmalaysia/posts/267677462070372


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/posts/4743235319072358


----------



## nazrey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466298337468977154


----------



## al-numbers

nazrey said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/motmalaysia/posts/267677462070372





nazrey said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/posts/4743235319072358


The Facebook posts aren't showing up here, and they require a login to even look at them.


----------



## nazrey

Strange


----------



## nazrey

Electric locomotive for freight line

KTM 貨櫃列(Klang-Butterworth)【EL001本務 Bank Negara 2016.6.10 12:49】 by 沈 步俞, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

ECRL project reaches 30% progress mark, says MRL CEO


KUALA TERENGGANU (Feb 12): The East Coast Rail Link (ECRL), a mega-rail project, which is expected to be completed in December 2026, is currently 27.19% complete.Malaysia Rail Sdn Bhd (MRL) chief executive officer Datuk Seri Darwis Abdul Razak said the project is proceeding smoothly despite a...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - 665 km (standard gauge)
Kelantan Section




__ https://www.facebook.com/maafsebut/posts/5115696281785182






__ https://www.facebook.com/maafsebut/posts/5119239474764196


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - standard gauge (665 km)
February 2022 - Pahang Section


----------



## nazrey

EDT - metre gauge (192 km)
February 2022


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
Operator: MRL


----------



## nazrey

EDT 
Operator: KTM


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
February 2022


----------



## nazrey

EDT
February 2022


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
March 2022


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
















@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

ECRL
















@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

EDT


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: EDT - 192 KM


> Meanwhile, on the progress of the Gemas-Johor Bahru Railway Electrified Double-Tracking project, he said *the physical progress was currently at 82.5%*, admitting that there was a delay due to Covid-19.
> 
> "For the Electric Train Service (ETS) project for the Gemas-Johor Bahru line, the ministry is in the process of finalising the Final Design Review, which is expected to be completed by the end of March and the procurement of the *ETS set is expected to be completed in September 2024*," he said.











Wee: Talks to revive KL-Singapore HSR to start in 2Q22; JB-Singapore RTS about 10% complete


KUALA LUMPUR (March 14): The Rapid Transit System (RTS) project is currently almost 10% complete, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong.He said the land acquisition process has been completed and the infrastructure design has also been finalised while earthworks, utility diversion...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

EDT - 192 KM


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: ECRL - 655 KM









ECRL's overall progress at 27.82% as at end-February 2022


The East Coast Rail Link's (ECRL) progress as at end-February 2022 was 27.82%, with three KTM interchanges and one LRT Kelana Jaya interchange, says Malaysia Rail Link CEO




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

EDT
As of March 2022


----------



## nazrey

EDT
As of March 2022


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: EDT - 192 KM
March 2022


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: ECRL - 655 KM
March 2022


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/506186244338142






__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/503721314584635


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5011962702226773


----------



## nazrey

MRL: ECRL construction progress at 28.57%


KOTA BHARU (April 13): The construction of the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project has recorded overall progress of 28.57% thus far, said Malaysia Rail Link Sdn Bhd (MRL) chief executive officer Datuk Seri Darwis Abdul Razak.He said the percentage included construction works in four states...




www.theedgemarkets.com




Commenting further, Darwis said construction work for the *16.39km Genting Tunnel* from Pahang to Selangor *will begin next month.*

“The Genting Tunnel excavation process involving 10km in Pahang and another 6km in Selangor is expected to take two and a half years with a productivity rate of approximately between 400 to 600 metres per month,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*ASIA LONGEST INTERCITY RAILWAY SINGLE/TWIN TUBE TUNNELS*


53.850 kmSeikan TunnelTsugaru Strait, Japan (1988)50.300 kmYulhyeon TunnelSeoul Capital Area, South Korea (2016)42.500 kmYigong tunnelTibet, China (2030)37.900 kmSejila tunnelTibet, China (2030)35.391 kmSongshan Lake TunnelDongguan, China (2016)34.586 kmGaoligongshan TunnelYunnan, China (2022)32.645 kmNew Guanjiao TunnelQinghai, China (2014)28.236 kmWest Qinling TunnelGansu, China (2016)27.848 kmTaihang TunnelTaihang Mountains, China (2007)26.455 kmHakkōda TunnelHakkōda Mountains, Japan (2010)25.810 kmIwate-Ichinohe TunnelŌu Mountains, Japan (2002)25.080 kmMusil TunnelWonju-Jecheon, South Korea (2020)22.225 kmIiyama TunnelIiyama, Japan (2015)22.221 kmDaishimizu TunnelMount Tanigawa, Japan (1982)21.755 kmDaegwallyeong TunnelPyeongchang-Gangneung, South Korea (2017)20.785 kmLuliangshan TunnelShanxi, China (2011)20.323 kmGeumjeong TunnelBusan, South Korea (2010)20.060 kmWushaoling TunnelWuwei, China (2006)19.200 kmQamchiq TunnelAngren–Pap railway, Uzbekistan (2016)18.713 kmShin-Kanmon TunnelKanmon Straits, Japan (1975)18.460 kmQinling Tunnel I-IIQin Mountains, China (2000)16.39 kmGenting TunnelBentong Mountain, Malaysia (2026)16.250 kmRokkō TunnelMount Rokkō, Japan (1972)16.240 kmSolan TunnelTaebaek, Gangwon-do, South Korea (2012)16.200 kmZhoushan underwater tunnelZhejiang, China (2026)15.350 kmHarunaGunma Prefecture, Japan (1982)15.175 mkGorigamine TunnelTakasaki - Nagano, Japan (1997)14.857 kmNakayama TunnelGunma Prefecture, Japan (1982)14.294 kmDayaoshan TunnelNanling Mountains, China (1987)*13.870 km**Hokuriku Tunnel**Fukui Prefecture, Japan (1962)*13.838 kmXiapu TunnelFujian, China (2009)13.838 kmYesanguan TunnelHubei, China (2010)13.610 kmNorth Tianshan TunnelXinjiang, China (2009)13.500 kmShin Shimizu TunnelMount Tanigawa, Japan (1967)13.270 kmWonhyo TunnelUlsan, South Korea (2010)13.256 kmDabieshan TunnelHubei, China (2008)13.030 kmAki TunnelSan'yō Shinkansen, Japan (1975)12.940 kmGuigala TunnelTibet, China (2023)

*NOTE: Oldest Tunnel*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_tunnels


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KTM East Coast Line - New KTM DMU Services




__ https://www.facebook.com/mtrec.official/posts/355317203272254






__ https://www.facebook.com/mtrec.official/posts/321066173364024


----------



## OnRail123

The Class 61 train looks very nice. Wonder if Thailand will use this kind of train on the new double tracks.


----------



## nazrey

April 2022


----------



## nazrey

*STATE CAPITAL CONNECTIONS*


STATECAPITAL CITY/STATIONLINEKuala Lumpur







Kuala Lumpur Sentral





































 Putrajaya







Putrajaya Sentral 














Selangor







Shah Alam














Perak







Ipoh







Kedah







Alor Setar














Negeri Sembilan







Seremban














Johor







Johor Bahru Sentral (2023)










LINEROLLING STOCK


----------



## nazrey

*STATE CAPITAL CONNECTION PROJECT*


STATECAPITAL CITY/STATIONLINEPahang








Kuantan/Kota SAS







Terengganu








Kuala Terengganu/Kuala Nerus







Kelantan








Kota Bharu










LINEROLLING STOCK







(2026)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (April 2022)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (April 2022)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (Terengganu)


----------



## nazrey

EDT (192 km)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (Pahang)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - Terengganu


----------



## JeebCheras

ECRL column near Kg Telaga Nibong, Besut, Terengganu.


----------



## nazrey

LineTrain








KTM ETS
Electric Train Services
Intercity Electric Railway
Padang Besar-KL Sentral-Gemas-JB Sentral
755 km + 192 km (U/C) - 2023​


----------



## nazrey

ECRL (655 km) - 2027








“It is a known fact that the ETS fares are very reasonable and *much lower compared to airfares* for routes and destinations on the west coast of the peninsula. The ECRL fares are fixed based on the recommendations of the Land Public Transport Agency (APAD). In fact, he added, *cargo transport services for industrial use and manufacturing are expected to generate more than 70% of ECRL's revenue* when it becomes operational in 2027.









Govt gives assurance ECRL fares will not burden consumers — Wee


KUALA LUMPUR (May 6): The government has given its assurance that fares for the East Coast Rail Line (ECRL) service will not burden the people.Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong said Terengganu PKR chairman Azan Ismail's claim that ECRL fares were up to six times higher than airfares...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

ECRL


----------



## nazrey

EDT - KTM ETS Extension (192 km)


----------



## nazrey

EDT - KTM ETS Extension (192 km)


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - Kelantan




__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/526768135613286


----------



## nazrey

EDT


----------



## nazrey

ECRL




__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/531923798431053


----------



## nazrey

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY (137 YEARS)




__ https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/posts/5317206778341873


----------



## nazrey

EDT - KTM ETS Extension (192 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Tengku Zafrul announces approval to build Puncak Alam ECRL station*
Bernama June 05, 2022 23:39 pm +08


> PUNCAK ALAM (June 5): Finance Minister Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Tengku Abdul Aziz has announced the approval to construct a Northern Alignment East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) station here.
> 
> Tengku Zafrul said he had met chairmen of various residents’ associations in Puncak Alam and they have voiced the desire of the people to build an ECRL station in the area.
> 
> “Therefore, I have requested the relevant parties to give careful consideration to the request for this ECRL station, and God willing, it has been approved and there will be an ECRL station in Puncak Alam,” he said at the “Majlis Kenduri Rakyat Kuala Selangor” here on Sunday (June 5).
> 
> He said for the construction of other ECRL stations, an announcement would be made at an appropriate time.
> 
> Tengku Zafrul also announced his intention to make Kuala Selangor the adopted district of the Ministry of Finance, to realise the progress of the district as much as possible in the future.
> 
> “Personally, I am a little sentimental with the Kuala Selangor district. There are many local potentials that can be developed and highlighted,” he said.
> 
> Speaking to the media, Tengku Zafrul said, all ministries and government agencies would continue to provide assistance to all sectors and economic areas in the country, including in Kuala Selangor.
> 
> Regarding his visiting tour programme, which is said to be always made in Kuala Selangor, Tengku Zafrul explained that he had visited various areas throughout the country and not only concentrated in that district alone.
> 
> “When u make a policy, it is important for you to understand the situation on the ground.
> 
> “I went to many parts of Malaysia and the most important issue today is to ensure that the revival of the economy continues,” he said.
> 
> Asked if he was likely to contest in Kuala Selangor for the 15th General Election, he said for now the focus was on the Finance Ministry.











Tengku Zafrul announces approval to build Puncak Alam ECRL station


PUNCAK ALAM (June 5): Finance Minister Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Tengku Abdul Aziz has announced the approval to construct a Northern Alignment East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) station here. Tengku Zafrul said he had met chairmen of various residents’ associations in Puncak Alam and they have voiced...




www.theedgemarkets.com














https://www.mrl.com.my/en/ecrl/alignment/


----------



## nazrey

EDT


----------



## nazrey

*RAILWAY PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
AS OF 2022
UNDER CONSTRUCTION


ProjectStateCompletionMRT2Selangor-Kuala Lumpur-Putrajaya2022LRT3Selangor2024EDTJohor2024ECRLSelangor-Kuala Lumpur-
Pahang-Terengganu, Kelantan2026KVDTSelangor2026RTSJohor-Singapore2024

PROPOSALS


ProjectStateMRT3Kuala Lumpur (tendering in progress)LRT Bayan Lepas LinePenang (RFP in progress)HSR KL-SINGAPOREMalaysia-SingaporeHSR KL-BANGKOKMalaysia-Thailand


----------



## nazrey

ECRL




__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/537870507836382





__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/531923798431053





__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/543856553904444


----------



## nazrey

ECRL


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/posts/5360220077373876


----------



## nazrey

ECRL - Kelantan Section




__ https://www.facebook.com/cccecrl/posts/551144199842346


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

ECRL


----------



## nazrey

*Railway Assets Corporation (RAC) HQ*
KUALA LUMPUR


----------

